# Boxing Discussion Thread



## Tazmo (Mar 9, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 9, 2014)

*The Boxing Discussion Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2014)

Weaksauce stoppage.


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it me or is Canelo a cocky asshole?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2014)

Canelo has a girly voice.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 9, 2014)

WOW... That was stoppage is fucking bullshit... Stop it when the fighter is layed out..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 9, 2014)

Legend he learnt it from Floyd.. best way to be a star.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LZROK-t5Pmo[/YOUTUBE]

Reminds me of this fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2014)

Holmes ended up with broken hands after landing 1000 punches. Cobb went to a bar after the fight and wasn't even hurt.


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2014)

So he's not even original


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 10, 2014)

AlmondSand said:
			
		

> You're a fucking idiot, talking about strawman but call boxers one dimensional when it is shown that MMA fighters do not have any punch resistence when a shot lands accurately they are out. Takedown defense is not as complicated as you are trying to make it.. IF you can't be fast enough to gain leverage and the person can hit you with a clean shot with you coming in.. You are going to be knocked out from your forward momentum, which you usually see in street fights. Bigger or slower guys getting beat the punch usually resort to that and a guy with quicker speed and reflexes as well as eyes can counter that easily. You talking about strawman but your dumbass only watched MMA fights that only showed boxers that were washed up in (Ray Mercer. James Toney) or shit stamina street fighters like Kimbo Slice. I watched Rhonda Rhousey in her last match get rocked crazy and everytime she get hit with a punch she stops moving, just like all MMA fighters, get popped in the mouth that seem to have to reset. Imagine an accurate puncher.. It's lights out.



You're generalizing all of MMA fighters in history based on the handful that you have watched. Shut the fuck up, it is clear to everyone you have no clue on MMA or boxing. Takedown defense is actually very complicated and integral to the gameplan of many fighters. Ground game is even more complicated and demands great skill. So does striking and so does grappling. They ALL do, so stop acting like MMA doesn't take any skill when it clearly and obviously does.

"DURR I SAW THIS FIGHTER AND THIS HAPPENED, THEREFORE ALL FIGHTERS ARE LIKE THAT" 

You clearly are fucking retarded. 



> Everyone keep saying well an MMA fighter all they have to do is grab but how are you going to be able to close the distance? Everything they do put them potentially off balance and Boxers have the best balance. Also now that TRT is banned.. Wtf are they going to do because now that punch resistance is even lower.



Are we seriously comparing boxers and MMA fighters right now? You do realize that pound for pound, MMA fighters will beat boxers in a fight majority of the time given that boxers lack the necessary disciplines to fight on par with them. To claim otherwise is ludicrous.



> The thing about you nerds on the internet is that you never been in a real fight. I have and it's not any MMA shit, It's you throwing hands and it may come in to kicks and knees and slams but it always start off with the fist.. And that can be one shot which when it comes to me usually all it takes. Anyone come rushing in or try to do a kick but off balance is easily counter-able.



"DURR I'VE BEEN IN A FIGHT, I'M A TOUGH friend!". Please continue you to make a fool out of yourself, this is actually quite entertaining. It always starts of with fists because the majority of street fighters have no ground game/grappling you dumb fuck. 




> *Don't talk boxing when you don't know boxing.. Don't even talk MMA. Once again your best striker in the history started out with Boxing and his name was Anderson Silva..* He dominated for a long time based off striking and didn't go for all that take it to the ground shit because he knew takedown defense(which is not hard to learn), he found it more complicated for him to do boxing than your sport.



No, you barely literate fuck, Anderson Silva DID NOT start with Boxing and I already proved this to you. If only you knew how to fucking read. You accuse me of not knowing boxing and MMA and in the same line you list a false fucking statement? You're truly a joke.



> Silva first began training jiu-jitsu





> Silva initially fought in his native Brazil in the welterweight category. Silva made his professional debut in 1997 with a pair of wins





> His boxing debut was in May 1998.









> I don't go in the MMA thread, first off its a bunch of idiots drinking the jim jones punch and don't even know the sport they're discussing, talking about fighters only in the UFC or whoever Joe Rogan talks about and hypes up with his coke infested brain.



Everyone in that thread is more knowledgeable than you about Boxing and MMA. First off, they don't try to compare the respective sports and claim that one takes more skill than the other, its only dumb asses like you that do that. Secondly, you came in here making it look like UFC represents all of MMA and then you accuse them of talking about solely UFC? You don't go in that thread because you would get slapped silly.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2cmsWz3YWyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bamboo (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 30, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> [YOUTUBE]2cmsWz3YWyA[/YOUTUBE]




I think that guy used to work for Manny Pacquiao.

Freddie told Manny it was pointless to have him around because he didn't do anything other than help Manny warm up.

Manny might have laid him off / fired him.

He was also working the corner of Brandon Rios in his fight with Pacquiao.

Freddie Roach had a disagareement with them at the open workout & this guy front kicked Freddie Roach before security separated them.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I think that guy used to work for Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> Freddie told Manny it was pointless to have him around because he didn't do anything other than help Manny warm up.
> 
> ...



Yeah there isn't good blood between them. Freddie Roach went so far as to say Ariza was shady, and that the reason he kicked him out of the camp is because Ariza didn't respond to him when he asked him what he put in his drink (Freddie Roach's opinion was given when Rios tested dirty, basically he said he wasn't surprised).

The above makes me realise the media has an agenda; it is some pretty incriminating shit, but where are the series of articles on the matter?


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 12, 2014)

Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley 2 is tonight.

.


----------



## Id (Apr 12, 2014)

Pac-Man vs Timmy
I got Timmy winning via late stoppage.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2014)

Timmy and his pillow fists stopping anyone is an impossible dream. lol


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Apr 12, 2014)

Any good streams on?


----------



## Id (Apr 12, 2014)

yeah hit me with a stream


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah if someone has a good stream PM it. Thanks in advance.

Side note, I feel as though 2008 was the peak of the internet. Used to be so easy to stream and pirate goods. Now, it requires a bit more work.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder what music Manny is going to come out to this time. Last fight, he came out to a Katy Perry song.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

I feel Pacquiao will drop Bradley early. The later seems to be wound up too tight, and I don't see it ending well for him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley can't get reckless like he did against Provodnikov.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

That girl is fine

Does Ashanti only sing the national anthem now?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Ashanti had like one hit song ten years ago and disappeared. I didn't even know she was still around.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

Apparently she has a new album, gets no radio play i guess

Someone needs to come out to Warrior Music <.<


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmm, I remember her being popular back in the day. Saying that, that day was more than ten years ago.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2014)

Marquez really landed a historical punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

luckiest shit ever


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 13, 2014)

someone pls post a HD stream


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Manny coming out to dat anti-hype Katy Perry song again.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

This is the stream im watching

STILL PLAYING KATY PERRY


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 13, 2014)

bah hd stream always freeze


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't like bringing race into these things. But if Bradley was a white American, he would have his country's support.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

There's a huge amount of Filipinos in the crowd though.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

Thats true


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley takes r 1

lets see if hbo claim missed pacqio shots tagged bradley


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

They're getting wild now.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

Pac Man takes rd 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley almost landed that spin kick.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

I love pac but i hate this bias as fuck crowd


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

I know like 10 Filipinos that went to this fight. That crowd is probably like 80/20 Flips.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

Did Pacquiao put him in a headlock?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley still can't see Pac's left...same as the last fight.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 13, 2014)

great fight, a lot on the line for both, pre hype fight was legit this time


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll give Bradley one thing, he's got a steel chin.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley is going for the KO so hard


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Manny's mom


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley got round 4


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2014)

I have Bradley winning, but I can see him getting clipped. He loops his punches too much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Man, I dunno if these guys can keep up this pace.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

Dat mom cam


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

Pac missed all those shots in the corner


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Manny's mom is scaring me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

What the hell are you doing, Bradley?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 13, 2014)

really crappy from bradley there


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley's getting stupid. Now's not the time to be clowning around.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley's lucky the ropes were there.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

is bradley throwing the fight?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

I just think Bradley's tired out from trying to go for the KO.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 13, 2014)

pacqiao mayweather looking exciting


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

I love twitter


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

> Ryan Clark ‏@Realrclark25  1m
> Don't lie to him. The fight ain't even. He's a punching bag right now. Honesty guys. It's the best policy. Attack!!!!



                         .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley looks gassed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr looks like a transvestite druggie.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2014)

Have it 5-5. Somewhat difficult to score.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

I got it 6-4 Pac.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Tim trying to get DQ'd with that headbutt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

I have it 7-5 Pac. Maybe 6-6.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

7-5 Pac imo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Those are some lopsided scorecards. Bob Arum must've been hard at work.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2014)

The fight was close, so the scorecards naturally sicken me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley fought a stupid second half of the fight. Gave away a couple rounds being dumb and sloppy.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 13, 2014)

Good fight. Trying to knock-out Pac isn't a plan I was fond of on paper with Bradley, and as the fight went on it looked even more ridiculous.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley probably gassed himself out going for the KO. Those big punches he went for were slow as hell at the end.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 13, 2014)

Someone who isn't a knock out artist going for a knockout at this level? Stupidity.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)

He pulled his calf


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradley: "No excuses whatsoever guys, Manny did his thing. But I suffered an injury to my calf. I know they are going to boo, but I don't care. Manny fought his heart out. I lost to one of the best fighters in the world."


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not upset that Bradley lost; that's the penalty you pay for fighting like a retard. I just don't like scorecards that stink of corruption or bias.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2014)

Goddamn business men and politicians making a shit out of this match. Fuck your greedy corporate anuses.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 13, 2014)

So, Manny vs. Marquez 12063952394628345 when?

Idek how many times they've fought now.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 13, 2014)

So, Bradley got his ass schooled in the first fight, came with a different gameplan... swing for the fences with every single god damn punch... got his ass schooled again... less severly.

I could give Bradley maybe 4 rounds, Manny won clearly once again. Once Bradley got gassed, he tried to bait Manny into a massive counter, like JMM did, Manny was a lot smarter this time, plus Bradley just isn't as gifted or as strong of a puncher as JMM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

Manny will probably just fight JMM and Bradley for the rest of his career and then retire.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 13, 2014)

Pacquiao will fight JMM one more then retire and become THE PRESIDENT OF THE PHILIPPINES.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Manny's mom is scaring me.



Me and my friends died when she went to talk yo Bradley after the fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2014)

This is the real reason why Floyd won't fight Manny


----------



## Rivers (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like Manny defeated one undefeated fighter, time for another?


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 13, 2014)

I didn't get to watch it. Was this as one sided as the first fight? I know they cheated Pac the first time around.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2014)

I didn't see the first one

while Bradley won some round this fight the winner was pretty obviously Manny


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 14, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I didn't get to watch it. Was this as one sided as the first fight? I know they cheated Pac the first time around.



Tough to say.

Bradley threw every punch looking for a knockout and tired quickly.  He ran a lot, too.  His punches had nothing on them by the 7th round.

Pacquiao got hit a lot more than he did in the first fight.  It was hard to tell whether a lot of Bradley's punches landed, Pacquiao blocked a lot of them with his gloves.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 14, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I didn't get to watch it. Was this as one sided as the first fight? I know they cheated Pac the first time around.



Bradley looked worse off in the face this time round. 

You can tell Bradley was hurting much more than Manny by the end.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 14, 2014)

Interesting. I hadn't seen either of them fight since that fight but I went in thinking Bradley would win this one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2014)

Bradley was more competitive in this fight than the first one, but Manny still made it obvious he was the better fighter.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 16, 2014)

BTW, did anyone notice Keith Kizer, head of the athletic state comission, was recently forced to resign?

There's speculation he resigned because of how judges scored the first Bradley vs Pacquiao fight.

After the first Bradley fight, Pacquiao tried to avoid fighting in Vegas and in the united states.  That's one of the reasons the Brandon Rios fight happened in Macao instead of Vegas.  The bad scoring on the first Bradley vs Pacquiao fight costed Vegas tax bucks and tourist income.

Keith Kizer was forced to resign, I guess to make an example out of him.

That could also be why the judges scores were so lopsided in favor of Pacquiao.  They want Pacquiao to continue fighting in Vegas (not Macao) and reap the benefits of the tax bucks and tourist income that comes with it.

.


----------



## Lying Cat (Apr 16, 2014)

Darn, wrong thread...


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 19, 2014)

How do you guys get flash images in your signatures?


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 19, 2014)

Hopkins-Shumenov undercards are about to start.. Great day for boxing!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 19, 2014)

Did quillin say he'd take golovkin?  Pretty courageous and different to his previous talk

Damn paulie got destroyed; sad to see him go


Ahahahah, b hop dominates the fight and gets a knockdown 

Can't see him against stevenson or kovalev with their aggression and power


The fuck is that split decision? This judge watch the same fight as everyone else


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 20, 2014)

I finally caught the Pac/Bradley fight on HBO. I only got to see from round 7 on but Bradley looked really sloppy. I assume it was much closer in the earlier rounds but pac seemed to dominate him again minus round 11.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 25, 2014)

Bradley is just an arrogant POS who deserved both loses.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2014)

Bradley got tired after keeping the fight close for the first five rounds, basically.


----------



## Id (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 3, 2014)

Broner can still get rick ross?


----------



## Id (May 3, 2014)

No he was ordered to shave that shit off


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2014)

"I think about Floyd Everyday"


----------



## Id (May 3, 2014)

Who said that?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2014)

A mere con holding after every punch because of his marshmellow chin


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2014)

WTF is up with this fight


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2014)

Id said:


> Who said that?



The 2 guys being interviewed before this fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2014)

This is suppose to be Khan's audition for a Mayweather fight? Weak.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2014)

This fight is weird as fuck. Why's that dude just standing there with his arms at his sides?


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2014)

Amir needs to chill with the headlock and shit, but damn perlozzo is just eating hits


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2014)

This one of the weirdest fights ive ever seen


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2014)

If I didn't know any better, this shit looks fixed.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2014)

This fucking fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2014)

dat low blow


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2014)

If Floyd fights Khan, it'd be a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2014)

What happened to the latin dude from philly i thought he was in the running


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2014)

Danny Garcia? He didn't look impressive in his last fight.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2014)

Yeah, Khan doesnt look that good either


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Khan looks shaky whenever he gets hit. Floyd would probably knock him out easily.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

Are Mayweather and Beiber like tight or something because he needs to stop being a escort


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, Beiber is one of Floyd's boys, which is why I lost some respect for him.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2014)

Legend said:


> Are Mayweather and Beiber like tight or something because he needs to stop being a escort



I like to think Money deliberately brings Bieber to the ring just to piss people off even more when he inevitably wins.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

its just weird as fuck to me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

The weirdest was when Floyd brought HHH out with him.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

I forgot he used to sing, i just watched 2 Fast 2 Furious today


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The weirdest was when Floyd brought HHH out with him.



Oh i remember that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

This entrance...wtf


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

Notice how wayne is rapping and beiber just stands there, this entrance is wack tho


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The weirdest was when Floyd brought HHH out with him.



Wtf when did this happen


----------



## Newbologist (May 4, 2014)

what the fuck am I watching.....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Maidana gaining 20 lbs in one night. Holy fuck.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]imbOwK2ze9o[/YOUTUBE]

Found it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Floyd needs to get off the ropes.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 4, 2014)

Well he's got one round Lets see if he's gassed now or not


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Floyd lands one jab and people act like it's a fucking knockout blow.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

is it me or is Floyd being passive?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 4, 2014)

If maidana doesn't do anything else in the fight he'll stillve done better than canelo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Maidana doing work.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

Maidana is winning so far


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Floyd needs to pick up the pace.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Maidana just smothering the hell out of Floyd.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

Floyd isnt even throwing the # of punches he normally does


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Floyd might have finally lost a step. Might be finally getting old.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Floyd looking better in that round.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2014)

Maidana appears to be getting gassed now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Floyd still having some trouble. This is his hardest fight in years.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2014)

This goes to a decision and Floyd will probably win, it'll be a close one though, possibly a split.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 4, 2014)

Yeah no way Floyd loses in vegas.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Maidana trying to spear Floyd.


----------



## Suzuku (May 4, 2014)

Maidana dirty as shit


----------



## Id (May 4, 2014)

fucking love chino


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

I kinda want a rematch


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 4, 2014)

Think mayweather will get the decision but don't really feel like he won


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2014)

This will definitely be split, i want a rematch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

I think Floyd eeks this out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Those scores are bullshit.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2014)

Rematch in about six months.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Khan don't want none of that shit.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 4, 2014)

Love to see this again or pac chino

Always thought that Floyd's fights were "boring" because the opponent didn't bring it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Maidana eating a sandwich during the interview.


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2014)

Chino fights ugly as shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Maidana talking so much trash.


----------



## Id (May 4, 2014)

Chino makes an ugly fight look beautiful


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 4, 2014)

Does this redeem broner


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2014)

Who won? Lol


----------



## noonealive (May 4, 2014)

Maidana showed up and totally took Mayweather out of his comfort zone.. I don't like it when trainers tell their boxers they're winning the fight.. but that shit was a fun watch.


----------



## God Movement (May 4, 2014)

Floyd clearly won this fight, no question whatsoever, somewhat interested in a rematch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

I had it 7-5 Floyd.


----------



## noonealive (May 4, 2014)

Nah, it wasn't clear at all. Mayweather didn't look like he was dominating in my opinion.. He usually makes boxers look like amateurs.. Although i knew he was gonna win either way but didn't look easy for him at all


----------



## Almondsand (May 4, 2014)

8-4 Floyd.

Maidana clap for this guy, he definitely deserves a rematch.


----------



## God Movement (May 4, 2014)

noonealive said:


> Nah, it wasn't clear at all. Mayweather didn't look like he was dominating in my opinion.. He usually makes boxers look like amateurs.. Although i knew he was gonna win either way but didn't look easy for him at all



Just because it wasn't an easy win doesn't mean it wasn't a clear win. Maidana is the kind of fighter that forces you into a corner, and throws punches in high volume making it appear that he's landing a lot, when it actually he isn't really landing any. 800 punches thrown, 200 landed. Poor.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2014)

First half was pretty close, but around the seventh Maidana started to tire  from throwing so many missed punches, which enabled Floyd to regroup and control the pace the rest of the night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Maidana has effective aggression.


----------



## Almondsand (May 4, 2014)

Watch Pacquiao fans say Pacquaio will be more effective when he don't throw punches like maidana and just straight punches.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2014)

floyd didn't look as sharp and didn't move as freely as he usually does but clearly won

shouldn't have spent the entire week feuding on social media and having radio interviews about a chick instead of focusing on the fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Almondsand said:


> Watch Pacquiao fans say Pacquaio will be more effective when he don't throw punches like maidana and just straight punches.



The fight will never happen, so it's pointless.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 4, 2014)

Proves again how poor Canelo was, he had the same option to use his weight and be aggressive to make up for the difference in technique but didn't take advantage


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2014)

Canelo was too young, too inexperienced and not nearly as brave as Maidana.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 4, 2014)

I had it 116-112 Mayweather, really solid fight. It was a genuinely close fight despite Maidana hitting a lot of air in the later rounds. Closest Mayweather fight since Castillo II, but he clearly won imo. Maidana was as tough as I expected, just rushed Mayweather early on into the ropes, put his head into chest, and led with that wide right to the body that he used to set up the overhand. I think Mayweather was surprised by his tenacity and aggression for the first 4 or 5 rounds, especially with his punch output and fairly consistent pace. I think it was clear his gas tank wouldn't hold out for a whole lot after how the first 4 or 5 rounds went, which was unfortunate for him. He should definitely work on pacing himself better if they rematch. 

I also liked how crafty Maidana was in the clinch, wasn't expecting that. He made mistakes with being overaggressive when initiating it though, and ate some counter uppercuts for it. Mayweather didn't get as much of his pot shots before the chest to chest after hitting Maidana coming in as much early on. Maidana had his own elbow tactics in the fight too which was nice to see. He just rightfully showed Mayweather no respect.

Mayweather adapted well from the cut ... He looked uncomfortable seeing it and kept touching his face and looking at the blood. By the 6th round I think he started getting the timing and distance on his lead right, his jab was doing good work, and his body shots got really accurate/sharp - looked like he hurt Maidana a couple times with them.

It was funny seeing Maidana take him down too. Both guys looked so confused, especially Mayweather .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2014)

any gifs of that take down


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 4, 2014)

good ,Mayweather won!! dont really care about boxing but at least the American won.


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Proves again how poor Canelo was, he had the same option to use his weight and be aggressive to make up for the difference in technique but didn't take advantage



It wasn't the aggressiveness that troubled Mayweather, it was the cheating. In effect, it hindered much of what he could do, because he couldn't rely on certain things to get out of harms way, not when his opponent was hitting him below the belt and on the back of his head. 

Not even bitterness because I don't see the fight as close as the majority do. I feel Mayweather won the fight 116-112. I just don't rate Maidana's rough house tactics; against any other opponent people would complain, and with any other ref he would have been deducted points. Fuck him.

_''You're a hell of a fighter,'' Mayweather said. ''You're a very tough competitor. Congratulations on the new baby. She's beautiful. You have a beautiful family and you are a true champion. But in the next fight don't hit me in the dick so much. I do want to make some more kids.''_

Lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2014)

mayweather's stupid as fuck, his fucking ass is getting old, if he starts giving young guns like maidana rematches he might lose one of those.  I would schedule that fight with paq, couple of rematches, call it a career, starting now..


----------



## Kirito (May 4, 2014)

Watched the fight on pirated because I missed it.

Floyd is definitely slowing down because of age. I don't condone what Floyd did over the gloves. I won't say anything more because everyone will just bring up irrelevant shit but what I saw was Maidana doing what Money hates the most, pressure fighting. Guy was up in the ropes and there is no way in hell Money dominated the whole fight. Maidana was pushing May for about 5-6 rounds before he gassed in the 7th, then it was Floyd's fight to win. Lol at people saying Maidana is dirty though, Floyd was clinching and elbowing all the same. Just watch the Mosely fight for starters.

Congratulations to Money but this fight will forever have an asterisk because of the gloves controversy.

Also, Broner is a piece of shit.


----------



## Azzuri (May 4, 2014)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> any gifs of that take down


----------



## God Movement (May 5, 2014)

Seems Maidana is a wrestler not a boxer


----------



## Almondsand (May 6, 2014)

[Youtube]EbvvHcecQeI[/Youtube]

Pay attention, many are mislead by their own eyes so sometimes you need a guide.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2014)

Oscar is really mad at Broner for his racist comments. Vows he'll find a boxer to beat him.


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2014)

No one gives a shit about Marquez?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2014)

The fight went about how I expected. The last three or four rounds were pretty exciting. Alvarado got worked, though.

I don't think Marquez will fight Pac again. So will he rematch Bradley?

Marquez's body acne is a troubling sign, though.


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

Lol this guy should train for the Ufc.


----------



## Sotei (May 26, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The fight went about how I expected. The last three or four rounds were pretty exciting. Alvarado got worked, though.
> 
> I don't think Marquez will fight Pac again. So will he rematch Bradley?
> 
> *Marquez's body acne is a troubling sign, though.*




Clear sign of... roids, roids, roids. Roids, roids. roids! *bass drop*

Anyone see the Adonis Stevenson fight? Very entertaining fight. Fonfara was game all night, went down twice, got back up kept fighting, Steven got dropped in the 7th or 8th. Stevenson got the win in the end though. 

Now I know why Stevenson don't want none of Kovalev, Kovalev would put his ass to sleep.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2014)

Hopkins' chances against Stevenson just went way up.


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2014)

i'm surprised this sport still exists.....


----------



## KidKwik (May 26, 2014)

I can't believe how close Fonfara was to KOing Stevenson. He will definitely never fight Kovalev at this rate. Hopkins vs Stevenson would still be an interesting bout though, as I don't really see Hopkins dominating that fight as he has done with his past few. It should be a good one.

Who do you all have for Cotto-Martinez?


----------



## Sotei (May 26, 2014)

I think Martinez beats Cotto... I don't know if he will knock him out but I think Martinez is too quick and intelligent for Cotto. Cotto will be game all night, he'll be there pressuring but I think he'll leave himself open for Sergio's dangerous counters.

Probably goes the distance, if a KO happens, it'll happen somewhere around the 8th or 9th round. Should be a very good fight though.


----------



## KidKwik (May 26, 2014)

Sotei said:


> I think Martinez beats Cotto... I don't know if he will knock him out but I think Martinez is too quick and intelligent for Cotto. Cotto will be game all night, he'll be there pressuring but I think he'll leave himself open for Sergio's dangerous counters.
> 
> Probably goes the distance, if a KO happens, it'll happen somewhere around the 8th or 9th round. Should be a very good fight though.



Interesting, why do you give Martinez a speed advantage?  I figured since Cotto was coming up in weight he'd be the one with the speed. And yeah that's how I see it going as well, either a later stoppage or the fight goes the distance, I think the decision could go either way though


----------



## Sotei (May 26, 2014)

KidKwik said:


> Interesting, why do you give Martinez a speed advantage?  I figured since Cotto was coming up in weight he'd be the one with the speed. And yeah that's how I see it going as well, either a later stoppage or the fight goes the distance, I think the decision could go either way though




Exactly because Cotto is coming up in weight is why Sergio will have the speed advantage. If Cotto bulks up too much he won't be used to the extra muscle and that will slow him down. Now if Cotto isn't too bulked up, he'll be faster sure but Sergio is still the quicker fighter, quick with his fists and mind.

We'll see though, gone be goooooood!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 27, 2014)

Matthew Saad Muhammad passed away ... He was way before my time (in his prime) but he's one of the most exciting fighters I've seen in any combat sport, a lot of heart and some of the best uppercuts too. A true great but had a very troubling life from what I've read. Young age of 59 as well, RIP.

Froch showed grit with that knockout. He was looking pretty bad and Groves had a solid round after finally realizing the left hook was there all day. The angle on the finish placed him right in front of his right shoulder, just no way the left hook was getting to Froch first.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2014)

Froch sparked Groves out, arguably the knock out of the year.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 31, 2014)

Yeah, watched the fight and it was fairly close till then. Good finish.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 31, 2014)

Froch was getting outgunned almost the whole fight from a technique perspective. His power just carried him through although he did a good job of setting up that that right with the long left hook. The commentating I was hearing was pretty bad too; Jones kept saying no one was going to the body when Groves was throwing body jabs every round. Hopefully Groves can accept that one, it was a good stoppage.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2014)

> Froch was getting outgunned almost the whole fight from a technique perspective. His power just carried him through although he did a good job of setting up that that right with the long left hook. The commentating I was hearing was pretty bad too; Jones kept saying no one was going to the body when Groves was throwing body jabs every round. Hopefully Groves can accept that one, it was a good stoppage.


What fight were you watching? The fight was pretty even; as things progressed, Froch got the better of the exchanges.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 31, 2014)

From my perspective, Groves had the advantage in the early rounds but started to get gassed as they approached the eighth.

Froch may not be the most flashiest boxer, but damn was that punch a work of art.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2014)

Man is a true bruiser.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 7, 2014)

Ouch cotto is destroying, this is almost worse than a straight KO


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 8, 2014)

Freddie Roach is a perfect match for Cotto, solid performance. That 1st round was so one-sided, probably 10-6. Martinez couldn't see those left hooks coming over his shoulder early in the southpaw stance. Cotto's versatility kept him ahead in the later rounds. Just when Martinez started to come back, Cotto showed that he can box as well as stalk.


----------



## Legend (Jun 8, 2014)

Cotto torched him


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 8, 2014)

That boy put a whooping on him. I expected Martinez to win.. but as we can see, he didn't, lol.

Props to Cotto.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2014)

Martinez's knee looked shot. He didn't seem stable or able to plant it all night. He might as well retire. He's got nothing to prove.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 8, 2014)

Hopefully Morales is retired for good now, probably my 2nd fave boxer to watch of the past era behind Hopkins.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 8, 2014)

i cant believe the haters on this fight. they're saying that maravilla only got beaten because of his bad knees, or that roach does suspicious training, some others say peds because a 33 year old cant improve this much 

why are the fans such bitches i mean even sergio said he was beaten fair and square. congratulations to cotto, puerto rican ATG.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2014)

It's not hating to say that a knee that's been operated on twice is bad.


----------



## Firo (Jun 9, 2014)

Legend said:


> Cotto torched him


Was there ever any doubts?:ignoramus


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 14, 2014)

Demetrius Andrade is fast as fuck 

Provodnikov is such a bruiser 

Haha holy shit great show from algieri


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2014)

Always thought Provo was kinda overrated.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 15, 2014)

I didn't get to catch the fight but is Kovalev-Stevenson supposed to happen this year? I don't really follow the politics side of boxing. There have been some match-ups from the lighter weight classes I've been wanting to see for a minute, but haven't come to fruition (yet anyway).


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks like stevenson is fighting Bhop on showtime instead at some point


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2014)

Lomachenko just made Gary Russell Jr look stupid. 

Russell connected on only 83 out of 806 punches. Holy crap.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah, he was hitting so much air

Kamegai guerro is such a great war, didn't expect too much


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2014)

I want to get in to boxing but it seems the current boxers are too dominant and boring to watch besides a few, example the the russian heavyweight or mayweather.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 1, 2014)

Floyd - Maidana 2 confirmed. Thoughts?


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 10, 2014)

Meh. Better than Pac-Algieri though, and it'll probably have a better undercard too


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 11, 2014)

Really interested in Canelo-Lara, might be the most intriguing stylistic match-up in boxing this year. Both guys have aspects of their games and styles that could really trouble the other, but it comes down to Canelo's positional pressure (although he isn't an unmixed pressure fighter like an Angulo, since he's fairly well-rounded, versatile, and tries different things) and combination punching against Lara's counter punching and relatively low propensity to make mistakes in comparison to Canelo (big experience edge). Should be a good one.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 11, 2014)

My bets on Canelo by split decision.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 13, 2014)

canelo wins. boxing is a joke


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2014)

What a suprise....


----------



## Gunners (Jul 13, 2014)

I had Canelo winning the fight, so it isn't what I'd call a robbery.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 13, 2014)

Whether or not he won, didn't see anything to justify a mayweather rematch, he spent most of the night hitting air....


----------



## God Movement (Jul 13, 2014)

This was a split decision, for Lara.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 13, 2014)

How can you personally say something is a split decision? Do you have 3 personalities? 

The fight was close, which means you can hardly say boxing is a joke when it swings to one particular side.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm saying if it was anything, it SHOULD BE a split decision for Lara.

It's a joke because whether it was close or not, Canelo lost that fight, period (117-111?), yeah it's definitely a joke pal.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 14, 2014)

117-111 Canelo was a pretty terrible card but I don't think Canelo edging it by a round or two is bad scoring and I was pulling for Lara. He did nothing to convert his defence into offence (which was the most glaring difference between his and Mayweather's performance against Canelo). As good as Lara is he fights like he thinks that just making a guy miss and of position is enough, but it's not not when his offensive output is very low and the few shots he threw didn't stop or back up Canelo. Not saying he wasn't effective but he just wasn't active enough on offence. It was all evasion without him capitalizing on the angles he took. I think that's the problem with relying too much on foot movement for defence. You also need to be able to hold your ground sometimes to counter. You can move again after but if your main defence to punches involves moving your feet you aren't going be set to return fire consistently enough to keep a guy like Canelo off you. He needed to find a balance between being elusive and being threatening imo, but he didn't. He took the first 3 rounds and I think it was the last 2 but for most of the time in the middle rounds he got outfought (especially after the cut) and bullied in sequences. It basically came down to how you scored the 5th and 10th (one of them could have been scored 10-10, I think, depending on what you value but to be consistent that should factor in how you score the other). The best case scenario I could see for Lara is 6-6 or 6-5-1, but it was a very close fight.

GGG has been getting overrated recently, imo. A lot of boxing fans talk about him the way they talked about Provodnikov before the Algieri fight. He's regressing; he used to be a very technical, classical Eastern European boxer. Now he’s a guy who hits really hard and knows it. Guys with natural power need to be very well-trained and disciplined to not just go for broke when they run into trouble. I think with Golovkin, he’s no longer being worked like a Russian amateur. He’s the star of the show now, so he runs his own camps, doesn't have the same coaching he used to, and picks his own people. The technical stuff that used to be drilled into his head and evident in his earlier fights seem to be leaking out slowly, and he's relying more and more on his power. Of course you can be a puncher and a boxer and he's definitely both, but he’s just becoming less of a boxer and more of a puncher over time. He's just not the boxer he was as an amateur, which is a shame because he had/has the potential to be comfortably greater that what he's shown recently.

People seem to think he'd stop Canelo comfortably, but I don't see it. Canelo is only getting better. If Curtis Stevens could put up a good fight against Golovkin with the way he fought him, then I think Canelo will do fine, especially if it takes another year or two for this fight to happen (considering their current trends/learning curves). I’m pretty sure I'd favour Canelo when it eventually happens, likely more easily than most suspect as well. He grows technically from each fight (he even picked up a few Mayweather tricks after their fight) while Golovkin is somewhat the opposite. 

I like Golovkin though; he's one of the best in the world but has shown a lot more flaws recently, but I would still pull for him against most guys (including against Canelo), and I'm looking forward to the Geale fight.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Ql0aOKQcpuk[/YOUTUBE]

Lol


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2014)

Just watched some of the recent fights and Drakulich is a pretty bad referee man, dude continually folds to pressure from the fighters, coaches, and crowd. In the Chaves-Rios fight you could even see that he had no intention of DQing Chaves when he did until Rios started complaining.

He broke the fighters, looked to Rios, who was shouting about Chaves poking him in the eyes, and only then turned to Chaves and disqualified him. As for the fight, I had Rios up a couple points. Chaves was playing up everything that happened to him on the inside. Novikov got robbed in that decision, pretty cut throat how they did him like that. Had him winning 116-112. Vargas' footwork fell apart under the pressure early and Lederman was blind on commentary with Ward and Lampley covering for him. Most of Vargas' body shots were to the hips and thighs, lol. I had him up 3-0 early but I don't see how he won that. 

I feel bad for anyone who paid to watch that.

Hopkins-Kovalev should be interesting. Really hope Hopkins can pull it off and beat Stevenson; he's by far my favourite current boxer and it'd be historic. 

I'm not sure he would just potshot all fight. He's very old school, has a style built on perfect fundamentals, and fighters like that know that very often you have to outfight a big puncher. I can see him doing a lot of infighting and roughhousing, as well as employing some tidy combinations at the right distance to negate the force of incoming blows. He is also great at smothering and negating the work of other fighters. I'm not sure if he will win, but I can picture him wearing Kovalev down a lot, to a fairly close decision at least.

Punchers can be dealt with. The question is whether Kovalev can bring enough boxing to the table to put down an elderly Hopkins, and I think he has the capabilities to do so. It's been a while since he's had to, so people forget that Hopkins can maul his opponents if he tries (but he is a 49-year-old LHW now, so it's something to consider when some of the best, and varying examples of that work was at MW). He has turned people to mincemeat in the pocket. Only when he gets into a dogfight do guys realize that he's from the same school as guys like Frazier, Benton, Briscoe, etc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2014)

I get the feeling Kovalev is going to get schooled. Hopkins knows every trick in the book and I'm not sure Kovalev is prepared for someone capable of shitting up a boxing match like Hopkins can.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 17, 2014)

Lol didn't expect a british boxer to win a close fight in America 

American judges go for him, english judge gives it as a draw


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2014)

Good fight, Kell Brook fought a smart fight. Deserved the win.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 17, 2014)

As much as I want Deontay Wilder to succeed I don't know man...I know this was a stay busy fight but c'mon look at who he was fighting... 

Anthony Jousha on the other hand looks great imo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 9, 2014)

I am feelin a bit cynical, might drop a small sum on Maidana by KO, which I see as the second most likely outcome after Mayweather by decision (at +850). I have never really put money on fights but thinking about this one. I think Garcia is too good a gameplanner to be out-thought in a way that has Mayweather getting another close decision. Watching the All Access episodes, he really seems to be taking a smart approach to the rematch. I think we’ll see some interesting adjustments from both guys. For Maidana I think the straight right and overhand will work in conjunction. He only had that overhand in the first fight. It worked a bit early, but once Mayweather adapted it was pretty much useless. 

For a guy like Broner, it is all about getting past his left shoulder. But for Mayweather, who actually expresses the full depth of that crab style, the shoulder is only the first line of defence. Looping the punch over his shoulder doesn't prevent him from shoulder rolling, or rolling under it, or moving forward to smother it. I think the straight right will help to keep Floyd from predicting the punch as well as he did, while also allowing Maidana to throw the right at a longer range without smothering himself so much. Because even if the right doesn't land clean, he can still follow it up with the hook if he's got enough space, and the left hook has traditionally been the best punch to use against Mayweather. 

Problem with Maidana is that he is pretty much an all offence or all defence guy. The one thing that’s really turned him around under Garcia is that new jab, because a good jab is offence and defence in and of itself. But when it comes to blending offence and defence, Maidana still has a ways to go. If he could have turned more of those slips and rolls into offence he would have kept Mayweather from taking over the fight as handily as he did. He does a pretty good job of using his defence to advance on his opponent though, even if he still struggles to consistently throw off of slips. 

I felt that Mayweather landed the much better punches in the rounds I scored for him (had it 8-4 iirc), while Maidana’s work was either less clean or completely illegal (punches to the back of the head, hips, and cup, while all very real aspects of winning a fight, should not be scored). A lot of the Mayweather fans I know irl are funny though, don't think the "brawled on purpose" thing is very likely. I would think Mayweather’s too smart for that and also too smart to admit that he was outworked at times during the fight.

Mayweather's bodywork was also solid, while Maidana ended up smothering himself as the fight wore on. Mayweather is slower compared to the first time someone fought him like Maidana (Castillo) but I think he is definitely at his best technically (smarter and experienced), and his conditioning still looks rather great. He has a solid chin too, great posture and awareness. He almost never gets hit completely unawares. And when he does he is smart enough to tie up and recover the moment he gets hurt. Maidana needs to catch Floyd out of position if he wants to hurt him or else just hit him with everything he's got on the perfect spot. 

Just don't remember the last time both guys in a high profile fight fought well using dirty methods. Maidana just wasn’t slick about it. Mayweather can get away with just about anything in the ring. He smothered Maidana’s mouth and nose in the clinch, hit Maidana in the hip, he grounded his elbow and forearm into Maidana’s face, etc. He is just more crafty with how he does it. People talk about Maidana's low blows but Mayweather caught him with a low blow as well just about a minute after Maidana hit him with the first one. A bit of gamesmanship on his part but Maidana just didn't say anything.

It is funny how some people deny that Mayweather is one of the dirtiest fighters in the sport, but that is not a bad thing per se. He elbows, pushes, holds (still a foul even if you have a tendency to do it), hits low, turns his back to his opponents - bending the rules is somewhat of a respected tradition in boxing, and Mayweather is one of the best at doing it. He was just a lot more subtle than Maidana. I think it takes quite a bit of skill to play the game that way; to be able to hoodwink the judges, most fans, and the referee is an aspect of boxing that a vast majority of guys can't do. He is as good as he is because he is really good at picking when to fight dirty, kinda like Hopkins.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2014)

The odds for Maidana winning by K.O. must be amazing if you're willing to lose even $10 on it.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 13, 2014)

Think he'll ever let the biebs do the anthem?


----------



## Viper (Sep 13, 2014)

Bieber canadian


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 13, 2014)

Maidana's got one round so far, maybe


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone got a decent stream?


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2014)

link plz?


----------



## Viper (Sep 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://firstrowusa.eu/boxing/first-floyd-mayweather-vs-marcos-maidana-row535a05


----------



## Viper (Sep 13, 2014)

"he bit my fucking hand"


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 13, 2014)

Bayless should ref every wlad fight, man has no love for wrestling


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2014)

As predicted, Floyd dominated Maidana.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2014)

thats fucked up, old ass mayweather killing maidana, there is no competition


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 13, 2014)

Hopefully chino goes out like a wild man head hunting for these last two rounds


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2014)

This was a shit fight

so shit


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2014)

Floyd never takes risks, kinda lame

But we've already seen what happens when he stands there and fights with Maidana. He pummeled him so no love lost


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 14, 2014)

Well, it went how I thought it would, lol.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 14, 2014)

It was a shite fight, ref was shite too.

SMH.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 14, 2014)

What's next...  Pacquiao vs Maidana?

.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 15, 2014)

Floyd looked like shit fighting that bum Maidana. Got hit with a bunch of shit he would've avoided even a few years ago. Even got his bell rung at the end of the 3rd. He's definitely on the decline. I hope he retires before someone gets a lucky punch and knocks him the fuck out. Don't wanna see him fight Khan, either.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 16, 2014)

i agree, his last two-three  fights should be paq, go out with a bang, if it's a khan or cotto fight everybody should protest.

we need a white house petition...who knows how to do those?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2014)

Jermaine Taylor wins the Middleweight world title.

Holy crap, I thought he retired years ago.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2014)

This thread used to be active .


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 18, 2014)

Sheeesh thats scary stuff from gennady


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 21, 2014)

Floyd Mayweather Jr. holding pads for Justin Bieber.

[YOUTUBE]o490unQeqjA[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Id (Oct 22, 2014)

If Canelo can land Cotto for May, and Chavez for September....than yes he could retake those days from Floyd unless he fights Pac-Man.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 8, 2014)

dis gon be gud


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 9, 2014)

Jesus, b hop is invincible gonna go out without being stopped


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2014)

Not a single mark on Hopkins' face. Dude is made of adamantium.


----------



## Id (Nov 9, 2014)

Who won?????


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2014)

Kovalev by unanimous decision.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 15, 2014)

An entertaining Wlad fight? shit...  seems strange to say that i liked pulev's performance despite how short it was


----------



## Rampage (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeayhhh was gdd


----------



## Lurko (Nov 15, 2014)

Where would you guys rank the Russian brothers in boxing?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 17, 2014)

Presently? Wlad is in my top 4; all time, same tier as fighters like Mosley and Cotto. 

Don't have an opinion on the elder brother.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 17, 2014)

All-time, I definitely have Wlad outside of Top-10 among heavyweights (I would say 14-18 is fair). Vitali is probably around 20-25, all things considered. His resume is actually quite weak relative to the quality of fighter he was, and he was never really the man at heavyweight. He was beating Lewis by a couple points before the cut stoppage, but the other top heavyweight at the time was his brother. I might rate someone like Riddick Bowe ahead of him, but depending on how much you favour ability/h2h, I could see him rated higher. 

It depends on what you weigh because I think Vitali was definitely a better boxer than Wlad when you look at their abilities and peak (but Wlad has a superior body of work and keeps adding to his longevity), and if I made a strictly peak ranking I would rank Vitali significantly higher. He was very fundamentally educated (not many heavyweights on the same level fundamentally throughout history) and his only two losses were a product of unlucky circumstances. Also, unfortunately Wlad's penchant for punch n’ clutching his way through fights has sullied the reputation of his brother, who was a fairly exciting fighter.

The standing of both guys (Vitali to a larger extent) suffers because they have clearly been the two best boxers in the division since midway through the '00s, but they never fought each other (not that I blame them, just the reality of the situation). Of course, someone like Dempsey (who I rate at the same level as Wlad) never fought Wills or Greb when he was ruling. He did fight Tunney, whom he eventually lost to but Wills would have likely been his biggest challenge.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 23, 2014)

Good win for Manny. Looked pretty damn amazing tonight.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 11, 2014)

lol just saw a guy lose a split decision on friday night fights when fans and commentators had him up 12-0


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 11, 2014)

Amir Khan and Alexander Devon fight on saturday.

I've never seen Devon fight before.  Is he a legit threat to Khan, or is he jobbing?



TasteTheDifference said:


> lol just saw a guy lose a split decision on friday night fights when fans and commentators had him up 12-0





Makes you wonder if judges have a betting racket.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2014)

Alexander dominated Maidana when they fought. Khan might be in trouble.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 12, 2014)

I looked at Khan's record.  He also has a win over Maidana.  

It was awhile ago, though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2014)

Khan barely squeaked it out against Maidana and almost got knocked out a few times. Alexander boxed Maidana's ears off and won on a shutout on most people's cards. Alexander's pretty underrated.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2014)

Dumbass Khan turning his back to Alexander and got punched in the back of the head.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 13, 2014)

As comfortable as khan is.... that chin


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2014)

Khan winning, but getting wobbled anytime he's hit with something solid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2014)

These fuckers trying to say Khan is ready for Mayweather.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 14, 2014)

sounds like bradley got robbed


----------



## Sure (Dec 14, 2014)

As a person new to boxing, can someone explain to me the hate about Khan and how far he really is from Manny + Mayweather?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2014)

Sure said:


> As a person new to boxing, can someone explain to me the hate about Khan and how far he really is from Manny + Mayweather?



Combination of being very cocky, a lot of media coverage and he has a glass jaw (has been finished in very....unhumbling ways).


Manny and Mayweather are all time great fighters - they'll be mentioned with the greats for decades to come, Khan isn't anywhere near them, he would lose to both guys badly (even if both guys are kinda past it now).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> sounds like bradley got robbed



Yeah, one judge had Chaves winning 116-112 which is retarded as it was pretty clear Bradley won. Arum already said that judge will never judge another fight in Nevada ever again. 

This is karma for the Pacquiao win Bradley got.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2014)

Pacquiao keeps telling Mayweather to confirm fight

In before Mayweather demands Pacqiuao to get his blood and plasma drawn 5 minutes before the fight while asking Manny to take 10% of the purse while Floyd gets 90%


----------



## Lurko (Dec 17, 2014)

God damn Floyd! Just agree to a fight, stop acting tough.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 17, 2014)

Floyd has always been about the...  "Manny Pacquiao you're lucky this air is holding me back from getting in the ring and kicking your ass".

As skilled and technical a boxer as Floyd is, he seems to lack confidence at times.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 17, 2014)

It's not about the money, it's about the fight. So Floyd should just agree to a 50-50 split and if blood needs to be drawn request it be taken AFTER the fight, not right before...

That's all Floyd has to agree to because Manny has wanted this fight on equal terms FOR YEARS.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2014)

Some people claiming if Floyd fights Pacquiao, he's ducking Amir Khan.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 17, 2014)

So the year is almost done:

Fighter of the Year: Naoya Inoue or Roman Gonzalez (HM to Terence Crawford)

Fight of the year: Takayama-Rodriguez Jr. (HM to Crawford-Gamboa, Meza-Clay-Herrera, Coyle-Brizuela, Matthysse-Molina, Salido-Terdsak)

KO of the year: Hmm ...

Upset of the year: Karpency-Dawson


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 13, 2015)

Amir Khan has given Mayweather a five day deadline to make a match with him.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 14, 2015)

"It appears Pac has basically agreed to Mayweather's split and letting Mayweather get all the extra $$$.  Great deal for Floyd IF he signs"

It's all on Mayweather agreeing. He's the one holding it up. Pacquiao wants the fight badly as usual.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 14, 2015)

bout time doe


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 14, 2015)

This fights 6 yrs too late.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2015)

Kuya said:


> "It appears Pac has basically agreed to Mayweather's split and letting Mayweather get all the extra $$$.  Great deal for Floyd IF he signs"
> 
> It's all on Mayweather agreeing. He's the one holding it up. Pacquiao wants the fight badly as usual.



Who is your source? Mr Yesterday I was lying, today I'm telling the truth. 

Get the fuck out of the thread with that shit. For the past 6 years, it has always been the case that Bob Arum would come with some ''Manny has agreed to everything, we're just waiting on Floyd'' without actually stating what Manny agreed too. 

I haven't forgotten him balking at additional testing. I haven't forgotten him talking about how Pacquiao's political career was an issue. I haven't forgotten about him needing to construct a new stadium, or Pacquiao's cut not being able to heal in time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 14, 2015)

Gunners has taken a time warp back to 2008.


----------



## D T (Jan 14, 2015)

That fight would be a great way to end the career of some over-the-lump fighters. They are what 40? That ain't no age to still be picking fights for a living. They should get a respectable job, mainly Mayweather since his rival has actually done shit with his life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 14, 2015)

Mayweather will become part of Justin Beiber's entourage as they go around throwing eggs and beating Selena Gomez.


----------



## D T (Jan 14, 2015)

Real jays recognize real jays. Match made in heaven.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2015)

The funny thing is, Mayweather and Pacquiao are still the best active fighters in the game.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 14, 2015)

Gunners said:


> The funny thing is, Mayweather and Pacquiao are still the best active fighters in the game.





Gonzalez > Pacquiao

Ward is better too, but yeah, he is more of a commentator these days.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 14, 2015)

Ward ain't done shit in 40 years.

Rigo > Ward


----------



## Kuya (Jan 14, 2015)

Who the fuck is Gunners 

Use Google or turn on ESPN you dumbfuck. Calling me out and I don't even know who the fuck you are. Go back to the soccer section anand support your shit tier team.

If you think I'm lying, all you literally need to to is turn on ESPN, ESPN radio, or just Google "Pacquiao" or "Mayweather"


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Who the fuck is Gunners
> 
> Use Google or turn on ESPN you dumbfuck. Calling me out and I don't even know who the fuck you are. Go back to the soccer section anand support your shit tier team.
> 
> If you think I'm lying, all you literally need to to is turn on ESPN, ESPN radio, or just Google "Pacquiao" or "Mayweather"



Who the fuck are you? 

Been watching boxing for 20 odd years, and following it avidly for over 10, but I should tune into ESPN to get an understanding? Jog on. 

I don't think you're lying, I think you're misinformed; probably because you rely on ESPN for your information. Who comments on boxing there? Skip Bayless and Stephen Smith? Individual who don't actually know a lot about boxing. Yeah, I'll rely on their insight for what's going down.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ward ain't done shit in 40 years.
> 
> Rigo > Ward



Yeah, it sucks. Ward is one of the few fighters I like watching out of the new era guys. 

Rigo is up there for sure. Cruz keeps saying he wants the fight but has been avoiding it for a while, and Rigo doesn't get much love from the West. Hopefully some match-ups get made this year between Quigg/Frampton/LSC/Rigo, maybe even Rigo-Lomachenko but I doubt it. 

He had problems in his last outing against Amagasa (who despite being Top-10 at FW, isn't impressive), and his physical gifts may be declining. He still handily won most of the fight (6th was probably split, and he clearly lose the 7th), and had him looking like the elephant man at the end, but he got hit with the cleanest shot I have seen him get hit with. 



He tends to show more struggles against taller fighters, and shows more defensive holes against some intelligent pressure. When he uses his hips on the inside he has a pattern of going to the defensive well too much, and smart volume/combinations can out-score him there, and he tends to stand up tall at times when he exits too, gives him problems at mid-range. When he gets into that rhythmic out-fighting he understands the fundamentals really well to the point that he abandons them at the times to land something that gets his feet out of position when he circles, crossing his feet, jumping up in the air, which leave him very vulnerable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 14, 2015)

Rigo has dat Cuban glass jaw.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, it sucks. Ward is one of the few fighters I like watching out of the new era guys.
> 
> Rigo is up there for sure. Cruz keeps saying he wants the fight but has been avoiding it for a while, and Rigo doesn't get much love from the West. Hopefully some match-ups get made this year between Quigg/Frampton/LSC/Rigo, maybe even Rigo-Lomachenko but I doubt it.
> 
> ...


If Ward was active, I could see him being above Rigondeaux but he's not. Since beating Froch, he scored a win over a weight drained Chad Dawson and some guy called Rodriguez. 

Rigondeaux embarrassed the fighter considered no.3 pound for pound at the time. He hasn't exactly beaten anyone of note since, but he's actually been in the ring. 

Think you're also giving him too much flack for that knockdown. He was outweighed by 15lb+, beat the fuck out of the other guy (stopped him and broke his orbital bone). Also ignoring the fact that he's under pressure to fight in an aggressive manner because his fanbase is weak.

I like Ward and had high hopes for him, but he kept chasing that money fight with Chavez. Concerned with leaving Goosen (R.I.P) when he should have honoured his contract by staying active.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 14, 2015)

Gunners said:


> If Ward was active, I could see him being above Rigondeaux but he's not. Since beating Froch, he scored a win over a weight drained Chad Dawson and some guy called Rodriguez.
> 
> Rigondeaux embarrassed the fighter considered no.3 pound for pound at the time. He hasn't exactly beaten anyone of note since, but he's actually been in the ring.
> 
> ...



True, can't defend his inactivity.

It is more than the knockdown for me. A lot of people seem to think Rigo is this flawless, defensive master but I don't see it. He is probably the 2nd best (in terms of defence) right now, but some of the same flaws from fights of years ago show up when he is against guys who can show even a semblance of front-foot pressure or combination punching to attack some of the defensive layers in his game. 

People are too scared to throw at him (for good reason, just looking at Amagasa's face post-fight) since they get out-positioned so badly and don't have the tools to threaten him. But even in the Cordoba fight he should similar problems as he did in the mid-rounds of his recent outing. Ward, you are right about him since Froch not doing much, but when he performs against guys he out-matches significantly he just looks clearly more impressive to me, less holes in his game, more complete.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2015)

Not that interested in the fight.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 14, 2015)

Pacquiao already agreed to only 40% of purse and give Mayweather  all the extra money. 

In before Mayweather asks for 85% of purse and Pacquiao to have half of his blood drawn while he's walking to the ring 

It's dumb if he asks for more demands too as I'd have Mayweather a favorite going into this.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 15, 2015)

so ESPN, NYtimes and Washington Post is lying then


----------



## Gunners (Jan 15, 2015)

Difference between them lying, and them reporting on a source of _information_.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 17, 2015)

It's been days and Mayweather still not agreeing to the fight even though he was the one that made the demands


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

Wilder Deontay.  Stiverne Bermane.  

Who are these guys?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2015)

*Pops in the thread

Kuya is being a misinformed prick. 

*Leaves.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 17, 2015)

Pacquiao even came out and said he agreed to everything.

This was days ago. It's all on Floyd. Why is he taking so long to agree to his own demands?

It's all over the news, choose to be blind. Why are you getting so defensive, i'm just telling the damn truth and what is actually happening


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2015)

If you checked the news you'd also see that HBO and Showtime are holding things up. If you checked the news you'd see that Pacquiao's publicist quelled the whole ''Every thing has been agreed on our end'', noting that there was still a long way to go. 

You know very little Kuya, at least with regards to boxing.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 17, 2015)

that's because HBO and Showtime are waiting for Floyd to agree so the bidding war can begin.

I'm pretty impartial to this fight because I'm a fan of both's boxing. I'm just stating the fact that everything i've read so far says Pacquiao agreed to Mayweather's demands. And this was 4 days ago.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2015)

Kuya said:


> that's because HBO and Showtime are waiting for Floyd to agree so the bidding war can begin.
> 
> I'm pretty impartial to this fight because I'm a fan of both's boxing. I'm just stating the fact that everything i've read so far says Pacquiao agreed to Mayweather's demands. And this was 4 days ago.



No, they're not waiting on Floyd to agree so that a bidding war can begin. They're discussing how the PPV revenue should be split, how the reshow of the fight should go down and what not. 

You're not impartial. And if you're stating what you've read so far, go out and read some more.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 17, 2015)

what the fuck are you taking about?   

Bonus vid 1.

[YOUTUBE]A4l2Jkrt10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2015)

Use Google,  you muppet. Shouldn't be difficult to type in HBO and Showtime stall fight, and read through the results.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2015)

Mayweather could host a press conference saying all thr things Kuya just posted and Gunners would say it's a false


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2015)

Fun making exaggerations but that standard hasn't been reached so the assertion is ridiculous. He has been silent on the matter, typical in negotiations,  and reports point towards more issues having to be ironed out.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 17, 2015)

i just posted a youtube link to Pacquiao legitimately saying on the TODAY show he and his camp agreed to everything that Floyd demanded and they are waiting on Mayweather 

what more do you want, send Pacquiao to your house?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2015)

Wilder gonna beat the shit outta Wlad.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2015)

Kuya said:


> i just posted a youtube link to Pacquiao legitimately saying on the TODAY show he and his camp agreed to everything that Floyd demanded and they are waiting on Mayweather
> 
> what more do you want, send Pacquiao to your house?



Contract 101

1) Contracting parties need to have the capacity to enter into a contract. 

2) A contract is an agreement between two parties. 

You cannot say, "I have agreed to all of his demands," during the middle of a negotiations; well, I suppose you could but it would be incorrect. What you'd end up having is the individual agreeing to some terms when other potential issues are left unresolved. 

Moreover, both of them would lack the capacity to enter into a binding contract because of their respective contracts with HBO and Showtime. I told you previously that the networks were holding things up; that was not a lie. If you bothered to use  [your precious ESPN, you would have saved me a minute.


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wilder gonna beat the shit outta Wlad.


If they fought 4 months down the line, Wlad would win. I saw sparring footage of Wilder and Haye; the guy is not that good; Haye was getting the better of him. It was only sparring, but I saw enough to realise Wlad would keep him humble with a surgical jab. 

Glad he beat Stiverne, however. Something about that guy annoyed me.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 18, 2015)

Yo Floyd is acting like a bitch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2015)

Wilder gonna beat the shit outta Wlad 5 months from now.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 18, 2015)

He can try and do it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 19, 2015)

I was hoping Kimbo Slice would face a name in boxing.  But it looks like he's moving back to Bellator..


----------



## Gunners (Jan 19, 2015)

He's a glorified thug.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 19, 2015)

Kimbo doesn't have the cardio for boxing, trust me I watched him in the Ufc. He gassed out a lot.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 19, 2015)

Kimbo did handpick cans to crush in his boxing career.  But it was kind of cool to watch and see his hands develop.  His boxing improved a lot, even if his chin and cardio might be in question at times.

He's 7-0 with 6 KO's/TKO's in boxing, btw.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol so Kimbo is good at amateur boxing?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 19, 2015)

Kimbo's last pro boxing match.

[YOUTUBE]3iSD9l77cWw[/YOUTUBE]

Starts around the 3 minute mark.

If Kimbo just had better cardio, a more durable chin and was a bit younger he might do well in boxing.  Maybe he wouldn't beat any top guys, but he might do ok.

He could still go on to wreck people in Bellator.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 20, 2015)

Some people in Bellator but not the good ones, I still won't forget when that little Italian nobody ufc fighter beat him.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2015)

They met at the Heats game. Apparently Mayweather gave Pacquiao his mobile no. so that they could negotiate directly. 

I wouldn't be surprised if an agreement is already in place, as things of that nature can be handled behind closed doors. My guess is an announcement will be made after the Superbowl.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2015)

They're both so short compared to that bodyguard.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 28, 2015)

Ronda Rousey would put both in an armbar in under 10 seconds


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2015)

She would get sparked out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2015)

Rigo in talks to fight Santa Cruz with the possibility it ends up as the co-main event on a Mayweather/Pacquiao card.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 30, 2015)

_When asked by Philboxing.com if there’s an actual contract for the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight, Koncz said “No. It’s still a waiting game and there are no developments, .”_

Kuya, where you at?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2015)

OH SHIT


----------



## Ruse (Feb 20, 2015)

May 2nd


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm in.  Fathom Events are a possibility.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 20, 2015)

FINALLY


----------



## Kuya (Feb 20, 2015)

THE MGM GOT SOLD OUT WITHIN 15 MINUTES OF THE FIGHT ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2015)

What could have been if this was given almost a decade ago.

Still glad it's finally happening


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2015)

Not a super fan of boxing but this match 

May 2nd can't come soon enough


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2015)

I hope this match doesnt disappoint with floyd dancing around the ring avoiding hits


----------



## teddy (Feb 20, 2015)

It's about damn time


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2015)

May2nd time to put it in the calendar.  Now watch as it ends in the 3rd or 4th with one side dominating the other and not an epic bout we wanted.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> May2nd time to put it in the calendar.  Now watch as it ends in the 3rd or 4th with one side dominating the other and not an epic bout we wanted.



Match is cancelled due to a training injury.


----------



## David (Feb 21, 2015)

Best time of the year to be Filipino.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 21, 2015)

I can't believe it's finally happening.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 21, 2015)

Hoping Pacman doesnt derp like in that fight vs Marquez when he got ktfo.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2015)

Floyd to win by unanimous decision.


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2015)

Floyd better actually exchange with pacman, thats all i want. All of that moving around the ring dancing, gets old.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm sure there'll be moments in the fights where he does exchange, but if you're expecting Floyd to fight toe to toe with Pac round after round you'll be very much disappointed.


----------



## D T (Feb 21, 2015)

Just watched GGG. Damn, he is a fucking murder machine. That brit was a sandbag from round 3.


----------



## Random Stranger (Feb 22, 2015)

Is there anyway to watch the GGG fight from last night?

Anyone care to PM me a link if possible?


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 13, 2015)

GGG is ass. Murray was outboxing him before he got subdued by GGG's power, GGG once had skilled but I think it dwindled due to lack of competition.

Anyway Floyd Mayweather is going to beat the shit out of Pacquiao. People are going to be highly disappointed especially in Asia and White America, to be completely blunt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2015)

The only thing Floyd has beat the shit out of recently was his girlfriend.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 13, 2015)

On TMZ, there was a debate about the between these two, and they were taking bets on who blinked first....

manny just looked like he wanted to laugh



God Movement said:


> Floyd to win by unanimous decision.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8UPToQpA9rw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rivers (Mar 15, 2015)

Freddie better be teaching Pacman how to cut Floyd off in the ring because Floyd will be going reverse at full speed for sure.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 25, 2015)

Eh, this fight came at a bad time for Pacquiao but he seems very confident. I'm hoping that he wins but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2015)

There's reports that Floyd got dropped by Zab Judah in sparring.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 1, 2015)

Mayweather is going to walk Pacquiao down.

Put him to sleep easily.

Easy work May 2nd.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 1, 2015)

As if Mayweather will actually be walking forward towards Pacquiao. 

But if he does, maybe we'll actually have a fight. Im sure team Manny will love nothing more than that.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 1, 2015)

Mayweather always fight more offensively against southpaws. He stays in their chest more, because he can land the right hand more effectively. Plus if he move a southpaw backwards he can pick their shots off and counter more viciously.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2015)

Walk him down like Oscar de la Hoya did. 

Pacman is so effective when you walk to him. What gives him trouble is counterpunching. Why would Floyd give up his advantage?


----------



## Rivers (Apr 2, 2015)

Freddie Roach's game plan is for Manny to be on Floyd from the start of every round - outworking him and getting those points. When Floyd eventually opens up to get points back that's when Manny will unleash on him.

NOBODY wants to trade with Manny deep in the pocket. Cotto, Margarito, Bradley all tried, got faced, got hurt. Margarito tried to walk down Pacquiao and ended up going the hospital right after the fight. 

Only a body-building Marquez could stand in the fire toe-to-toe with Manny, but he had an iron chin and heavy punch to begin with. Not to mention he was willing to sacrifice his facial features (and did - broken nose) to get that KO punch - AFTER 3 previous fights.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 2, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Walk him down like Oscar de la Hoya did.
> 
> Pacman is so effective when you walk to him. What gives him trouble is counterpunching. Why would Floyd give up his advantage?



Dude your ignorance is showing and it's astounding.

OSCAR DE LA HOYA? Lol 

Floyd is a much superior boxer and defensive master compared to Oscar. Plus Mayweather is at his natural weight, not dehydrated down to a lower weight to fight Pacquiao. 

Floyd Mayweather is 7-0 against Southpaws, and he can actually fight in southpaw himself. If you look at his early fights, he will switch to Southpaw to catch opponents off balance and get them in position for his knockouts. 

Floyd always fight Southpaws more offensively, he still is very defensively responsible but he takes it to the fighter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2015)

If you think Floyd and his brittle hands are going to knockout anybody, you're the ignorant one here. 

Going to toe-to-toe with Pac would be a mistake. imho. Pacquiao is a better aggressive fighter than Mayweather and has more successful experiences doing so. Although Floyd has fought more agressive against some southpaws, I don't think that will happen against Pac. He would only play into Pac's hands.  Keep it in the center of the ring. He needs to circle Pac , pick his shots with the lead right and try to smother Pac.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KJmHeL5ORX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2015)

Rivers said:


> Freddie Roach's game plan is for Manny to be on Floyd from the start of every round - outworking him and getting those points. When Floyd eventually opens up to get points back that's when Manny will unleash on him.
> 
> NOBODY wants to trade with Manny deep in the pocket. Cotto, Margarito, Bradley all tried, got faced, got hurt. Margarito tried to walk down Pacquiao and ended up going the hospital right after the fight.
> 
> Only a body-building Marquez could stand in the fire toe-to-toe with Manny, but he had an iron chin and heavy punch to begin with. Not to mention he was willing to sacrifice his facial features (and did - broken nose) to get that KO punch - AFTER 3 previous fights.



No one wants to trade with Pacquiao deep in the pocket? You do realise that Pacquiao is shit on the inside? Pacquiao is at his best mid range.

Anyway, Floyd is not stopping Emmanuel. I agree with Ghost's assessment, he either needs to smother Pacquiao (which can create its own problems if Pacquiao is given enough time to back off a couple of yards), or sharpshoot him from the outside whilst circling him.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> No one wants to trade with Pacquiao deep in the pocket? You do realise that Pacquiao is shit on the inside? Pacquiao is at his best mid range.



...who's gotten the better of Manny trading continually within his punching range?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Not a boxing fan but I'm psyched up for this May 2 fight.

A question to the regulars here: who has better chances of winning this fight, Pac or Mayweather?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2015)

Rivers said:


> ...who's gotten the better of Manny trading continually within his punching range?



His punching range is not deep within the pocket.

I have noticed that people don't know what inside fighting is, that people often assume an aggressive fighter fights on the inside. Pacquiao needs space to be effective; he is good at creating that space when fighters moving towards him but that doesn't mean he can fight deep within the pocket.


----------



## Almondsand (Apr 6, 2015)

Gunners said:


> His punching range is not deep within the pocket.
> 
> I have noticed that people don't know what inside fighting is, that people often assume an aggressive fighter fights on the inside. Pacquiao needs space to be effective; he is good at creating that space when fighters moving towards him but that doesn't mean he can fight deep within the pocket.



Dude. I really really appreciate you man. You definitely are astute at recognizing the craft and skills in boxing.

Correctly put, Manny Pacquiao is a mid range swarmer mostly. He does not have an inside game or one that have been shown thus far. Pacquiao never fought anyone that ties up, and slows down action by utilizing a fighter's inside balance like Floyd Mayweather. 

An example of inside fighting. Juan Manuel Marquez - Juan Diaz, Floyd Mayweather Jr.-Jesus Chavez, and Brandon Rios-Mike Alvarado.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 17, 2015)

Mayweather is not going to chose to walk forward. He'll be backpedaling 90% of the match.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Not a boxing fan but I'm psyched up for this May 2 fight.
> 
> A question to the regulars here: who has better chances of winning this fight, Pac or Mayweather?



50/50 is a reasonable estimate.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2015)

Provo vs Matthyse. Goddamn, what a war.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2015)

Chavez Jr got beat the fuck down. So happy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 21, 2015)

@Rivers

Thanks

This match got me interested a lot in boxing. I found this video while searching among the sea of Pac and Mayweather videos:

[youtube]8Z5Mnf9nkB0[/youtube]

Thoughts on the video?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 21, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Provo vs Matthyse. Goddamn, what a war.



Scorecards were stupid, lol.

Also, I can't listen to commentary when Lampley calls a Provo fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2015)

LM mad as fuck Provo lost.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 21, 2015)

Huh??? I was pullin for Matthysse if anything. Lampley slobberin all over Provo was hard to listen to, and the scores should have been wider. The draw was absurd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2015)

LM pretending he wasn't swayed by the two power shots Provo would land to end a round instead of the 100 jabs Matthyse would hit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 21, 2015)

Lol, when Provo threw combinations of his own he landed, and often. Too bad for him he struggled to land with the single shots, just not very tactically sound, but showed heart and an iron beard. That fight is a great example for why you throw combinations.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 23, 2015)

People here have probably already have seen this...but a very well made inside boxing episode leading up to the fight.

*MAYWEATHER/PACQUIAO: AT LAST*

[YOUTUBE]hF76dlQt23c[/YOUTUBE]

Didn't realise Mayweather was so pissed that Pacquiao got *Fighter of the Decade* instead of himself.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 23, 2015)

[youtube]nxLBYmN3JsE[/youtube]



[youtube]TMi-lTnUmBg[/youtube]

Hahahahaha


----------



## maelith (Apr 25, 2015)

Recent posted photos of Pacquiao and Floyd. I few more days to go before the  super fight.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 25, 2015)

lol a ref finally had the balls to dock wlad a point for wrestling


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

Wlad was gonna suplex someone someday if they kept letting him get away with it.


----------



## Federer (Apr 27, 2015)

Wlad is still winning, eh?

He probably has one or two fights in him. Who is it gonna be? Fury or Wilder?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2015)

Wlad looked old and slower in this last fight. Age is definitely catching up to him.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 29, 2015)

4 days till Mayweather/Pacquiao.

- Manny dominates the first 4 rounds. 
- Knocks down Mayweather in Round 2, and again in Round 4.
- Mayweather outpoints Manny in Round 5.
- Manny knocks out Mayweather in Round 6.

Fight Night Champion showed it to me. 

That's only if Mayweather engages with Manny from Round 1 though. Couldn't find the game setting to set Mayweather constantly going backwards.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds legit.


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2015)

How can Manny not lose?

*Sometimes When We Touch - Manny Pacquiao*

[youtube]fKuIHs1ELQU[/youtube]

P.S. Cannot wait for the Fury and Klitschko fight eeeek


----------



## maelith (Apr 30, 2015)

*MAYWEATHER/PACQUIAO: AT LAST *

looked like this by the end of it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2015)

Fury vs Wlad is gonna suck ass.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 30, 2015)

just a couple more days and floyd gon get rid of that bum. legooo.


----------



## sworder (Apr 30, 2015)

As much as I prefer watching Manny fight, Floyd is really the king

My body is ready


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2015)

Y'all funny, acting like this fight isn't going to get a rematch anyway.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2015)

i'll re-iterate. floyd to win via unanimous decision


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2015)

God Movement said:


> i'll re-iterate. floyd to win via unanimous decision



Majority draw. Easy work. See you for the rematch in September.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 30, 2015)

There is no rematch clause. Pacquiao has said that win or lose this Sunday, he's looking to hang up his mitts. If Floyd doesnt actually lose here, he wont dare risk his 0 against Pacman again, if it was already a split decision.

The rematch isnt as alluring as this fight. No one wants to pay these fighters just as much or even more than they'll earn in a few days. In this game of P4P King, you win or you retire!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, keep telling yourself that. I'll see you in Macau in September.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 30, 2015)

Nah, I seriously dont think it will happen. It took them 5 and half years to make this first fight. If a rematch was such a done deal, they would have put it in the contract this first time. 

Judgement Day is less than 72 hours away. Whatever happens in the ring that day, that's how it will stay.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2015)

Of course you don't want to put a rematch clause in there. 

Cause this thing is gonna be a trilogy.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 30, 2015)

The sad thing is, in a perfect boxing world if this fight happened the first time the people wanted it to (2010/2011); we could have had Mayweather/Pacquiao IV all before 2015. 

Better late than never...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 30, 2015)

2 days before the fight.

2 days.

I'm getting so anxious and excited at the same time.


----------



## Rivers (Apr 30, 2015)

Leonard Ellebe says Floyd's planning to knock Manny's head off, while Pacman promises Freddie he'll receive his 8th Trainer of the Year - after he stops Floyd cold in the ring! 

Two men enter. One man leave!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2015)

Rivers said:


> Two men enter. One man leave!



Bob Arum


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Majority draw.* Easy work. See you for the rematch in September.



Who does that one judge pick as the victor?

Im going with Pacquiao either by decision or KO in the late round. Dat righteous fury!  

He wants to even sit down with Floyd after the fight and introduce him to the Bible.

*EDIT:* Damn, some people actually think Freddie might have to stop the fight because of the beating Floyd is going to give Manny with his new "increase in power."


----------



## David (May 1, 2015)

It is the best time of the year to be part Filipino 



God Movement said:


> i'll re-iterate. floyd to win via unanimous decision



Would you bet your avatar and custom user title on it? 

  #teampacman


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2015)

David said:


> It is the best time of the year to be part Filipino



By KO, UD, Majority Decision, Split Decision etc. ? 

Regardless of the outcome, if there are 3 solid knockdowns in the fight...it was worth seeing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2015)

Mayweather trying the Timothy Bradley strategy of trying to KO Pacquiao would be a mistake, imo. Marquez caught him with a perfect punch. It's not like Pacquiao has a glass jaw or anything.


----------



## David (May 1, 2015)

Rivers said:


> By KO, UD, Majority Decision, Split Decision etc. ?
> 
> Regardless of the outcome, if there are 3 solid knockdowns in the fight...it was worth seeing.



I'd be more confident simply betting on Pacquiao to win.

But more specifically, I'm thinking Pacquiao by KO or Split Decision.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2015)

Well I'll bet my avatar/signature whatever on it.

Considering I'm betting money on Money anyway.


----------



## David (May 1, 2015)

Excellent.  Ava/sig/custom user title for 1 month alright?  Simply on who the victor is.


----------



## Mako (May 1, 2015)

It's almost time. I've been waiting for this match for a long time. The pressure's on..


----------



## heavy_rasengan (May 1, 2015)

lol @ Mayweather claiming he's greater than Ali. I really, really, hope he loses tomorrow.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 1, 2015)

1 day before the fight! The hype is unreal! Getting excited to see this match!


----------



## heavy_rasengan (May 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iA24sDTpMuA[/YOUTUBE]

  


The look in Tyson's eyes after he dissed Mayweather.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2015)

Haven't heard boxinf discussed since Lewis vs Tyson.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]w8Eh0jcU4GA[/YOUTUBE]

.

TMZ shouldn't laugh and make comic relief of stories like this.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 1, 2015)

Every streak has to come to an end right?

I have Manny winning via split decision.


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2015)

​
Live Weigh-in in less than 2 hours!

Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: Weigh-In Live


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2015)

Manny has been randomly tested by the USADA 14 times.

No word on if Floyd has been tested.

Now expect Floyd to come in overweight at the weigh-in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2015)

16,000 people at the weigh-in. Holy shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2015)

Pacquiao said "Thank You" during the staredown. 

Floyd looking super serious. Might be mad that the crowd is so pro-Manny.  This is kinda funny.


----------



## Solar (May 1, 2015)

The crowd might be backing Manny, but most people are picking Floyd. 

I'm hoping Manny wins, but Floyd giving that intense staredown is a good sign for Floyd supporters.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2015)

Are streams like super impossible?


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Manny has been randomly tested by the USADA 14 times.
> 
> No word on if Floyd has been tested.



Floyd is a friend of the CEO of USADA. 

While it's meant to be randomly tested, they probably call him up to make an appointment as to when "testing" Floyd would be most convenient for him...





> Are streams like super impossible?



I hear they are cracking down on it  but there probably always will be one. 

Im watching it a fight party so I cant really say.


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2015)

*Floyd Sr.:*_ "Ain't nothing that can stop my son other than the Man above. Other than that...nobody."_

*Pacquiao:* _"I feel tomorrow...the Lord is always with me and strengthening me...and he will deliver him into my hands." _

Prophecy...!! 

Manny Pacquiao is going to enter into Floyd Jr's kingdom (Las Vegas), walk into his castle (MGM Grand), and with a trial by combat amongst 17K witnesses, will show this Money King, the true way!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 1, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Manny has been randomly tested by the USADA 14 times.
> 
> No word on if Floyd has been tested.
> 
> Now expect Floyd to come in overweight at the weigh-in.



Isn't 14 times a tad bit excessive?


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Isn't 14 times a tad bit excessive?



It's all part of the contract that Manny had to sign...so that he can fight Mayweather. Over the course of just eight weeks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2015)

Mayweather had to take every advantage he could get.


----------



## David (May 1, 2015)

Am I the only one who feels this way, or did Mayweather seem unusually humble at the press conference several weeks back?  I actually liked how he acted here.

[YOUTUBE]sL7EQk6C3jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rivers (May 1, 2015)

He hasn't talked shit the entire camp or with promotional events. Very unusual. 

It could be because he is very focussed and serious, or very nervous and even scared, or a bit of both.

Take it how you will. 

Manny is only a 2:1 underdog, compared to all the other of Mayweather's opponents who were 5:1, 7:1 underdogs etc.


----------



## David (May 1, 2015)

I definitely get a focused and serious vibe from him.  Makes me not want to bet against him IRL.  Damn, I'm excited.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 1, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mayweather had to take every advantage he could get.



inb4 he's scared of Pac's Mom doing voodoo


----------



## Chocochip (May 1, 2015)

just reminds of when Anderson Silvs did that meditation entry, being super serious, only to have his leg wrecked. Just be you Floyd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2015)

yfw the match ends in the first round after an accidental headbutt


----------



## maelith (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Rivers (May 2, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> The crowd might be backing Manny, but most people are picking Floyd.
> 
> I'm hoping Manny wins, but Floyd giving that intense staredown is a good sign for Floyd supporters.



Manny has a good game plan to out work Floyd every round, and the physique and stamina to do it. 

He's not going to gas in the late rounds either, since he can go toe-to-toe against Marquez for 12 rounds every fight. 

Floyd doesnt throw nearly as much counter punches as Marquez, and we still dont know how well Floyd can take a punch for Manny.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 2, 2015)

Manny did better against Miguel Cotto and Oscar De La Hoya, if I remember right.

Mayweather did better against Marquez.

Am I forgetting anyone?

.


----------



## Rivers (May 2, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Manny did better against Miguel Cotto and Oscar De La Hoya, if I remember right.
> 
> Mayweather did better against Marquez.
> 
> Am I forgetting anyone?



- Mayweather KO'd Ricky Hatton in the 10th round.
- Pacquiao KO'd Ricky Hatton in the 2nd round.

- Mayweather UD Shane Mosley (but got rocked twice by Mosley in 2nd round).
- Pacquiao UD Shane Mosley (Knocked down Mosley in the 3rd round).


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qGlw1daKOVI[/YOUTUBE]

 :


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

I need some merch of this fight.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> [YOUTUBE]qGlw1daKOVI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :



The funny thing with Mike is that he would beat someone up.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

Rivers said:


> I hear they are cracking down on it  but there probably always will be one.
> 
> Im watching it a fight party so I cant really say.



Thanks Rivers


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2015)

the time for the pactards 7 years of talking is over

TBE will be crowned today


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

9 more hours to go, this is exciting indeed!!! 

Let's get ready to rumble!!! Manny Pacquiao- the first and only 8 Division World Champion vs. Floyd Mayweather- an undefeated fighter and the Highest Paid Athlete in the World....who will win this Blockbuster Mega Fight of the Ages??? That's what everyone wants to know....from the Amazon Rainforest of Brazil to the Great Barrier Reef of Australia, from the beautiful 7,107 enchanted islands of the Philippines to the majestic snow-capped mountains of Alaska, from the skyscrapers of New York to the neon lights of Tokyo, from the pageantry of London to the Tango enthusiasts of Buenos Aires, from the bright lights of Paris to the turquoise beaches of Mexico, from the desert sands of the Sahara to the volcanoes of Indonesia, from the temples of Thailand to the modern structures of Dubai, from the historical cities of China to the lovely cities of Russia, from the freeways of Los Angeles to the heartland of the USA....the World will be watching the HISTORICAL FIGHT OF THE AGES IN VEGAS ON MAY 2, 2015 @ the MGM GRAND....

Lets get ready to rumble!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2015)

Mayweather tried to get Pacquiao's gloves replaced yesterday.

Floyd confirmed for shook.


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2015)

Mayweather trying to have Pac where a smaller cup size too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2015)

Floyd at East Blue Usopp levels of fear.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

tbh, that was kind of weird of mayweather though. Pacquiao can smell the fear emanating from Floyd which will give him more confidence to beat Floyd.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 2, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> [YOUTUBE]qGlw1daKOVI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :



.

Homosexuals wearing pink shirts trying to grope Mike Tyson.

What is this world coming to.


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

phew I almost forgot this match

gladly its free to watch on the tv in my country 

live stream > Link removed


----------



## Rivers (May 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> I need some merch of this fight.



Dont be getting any 47-0 merch because it will be out-of-date by the end of tonight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And by that I mean it will soon officially be 47-1!!!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

Rivers said:


> Dont be getting any 47-0 merch because it will be out-of-date by the end of tonight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Funny, very funny.


----------



## Alkaid (May 2, 2015)

Do people have Manny actually winning this by decision ?


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Do people have Manny actually winning this by decision ?



If anyone does they are fooling themselves.  Since when have the judges been known to be impartial.

Though I heard that actually German judges are the worst, if you're based in Germany you will never lose against a foreigner by decision if you fight in Germany.

One of the reasons the klitschko brothers went there.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (May 2, 2015)

Linko please!


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2015)

$100 was worth it imo.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 2, 2015)

lomachenko up................... main card starting


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Linko please!



seems kanalturk channel wont allow live stream 

try this 

edit: or here without ads


----------



## sworder (May 2, 2015)

Succubus said:


> seems kanalturk channel wont allow live stream
> 
> try this



working, awesome

lets go


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

no one in the front seats yet lmaoooo


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2015)

We set


----------



## Rivers (May 2, 2015)

Who do you reckon is going to walk with Pacquiao down to the ring?

Bieber probably gonna be by Floyd's side again.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 2, 2015)

loma is starting to get going.. this is more like it


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2015)

Poor Rodriguez. He's just getting played with out there.


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

Dropping by... Who is everyone's bets?


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2015)

^ I didn't bet, but I would bet Mayweather; I'd like Manny to win. 

Rodroguez with that double-take.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

I just love the fact that Tyson wrote this in response to media coverage about him having supposedly disrespected Floyd prior to his fight with Manny and then posts a picture of himself like a boss  : 





> Mike Tyson: "An article circulated today, which referenced an incident that happened to me many years ago. It was released without my consent or endorsement. It inferred that I had animosity towards Floyd Mayweather Jr. because of something that happened many years ago. This entire article is speculation and it’s unfortunate that it would be released at all, especially the day before the biggest fight in decades. I have no ill will towards Mayweather and have a great deal of respect for his discipline in and out of the ring. He's proven he is one of the greatest athletes of all time and will go down in history as such. Things got blown out of proportion when I was interviewed the other day about a comment Mayweather made stating he was greater than Ali. I disagree and personally found it insulting because of the love and admiration I have for Muhammad Ali. I thought it was inappropriate to make that kind of reference especially because Ali has done so much, not just in the sport of boxing but for humanity as a whole. In retrospect, I wish I had exercised better discernment in my response because in no way did I want to disrespect Mayweather. The focus should be on the May 2nd bout and the great economic surge this event is generating for the city of Las Vegas. I sincerely wish Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao the best of luck on Saturday night’s historical event."



Stay Classy


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 2, 2015)

Floyd saying this is just about the money and all he cares about is 9 figure purse. 

Manny talks about the fans and how grateful he is.


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

Praying this won't be a shit fight


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

Is there another live stream?


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2015)

Praying that the auto insurance selling construction worker can pull this one out of his Tijuana briefcase.


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

Objectively, Floyd is the better fighter. But I want to see his ass on the ground.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

That long reach is helping him nicely I see.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Bart said:


> Is there another live stream?



try this here


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Santa cruz' reach is really helping him here. If he gets tired, he can distance himself away and use his long reach for offensive measures. cayetano's getting worked here


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

Jake Gyllenhaal and Denzel Washington

awesome


----------



## Rivers (May 2, 2015)

Zeus. said:


> Objectively, Floyd is the better fighter. But I want to see his ass on the ground.



Floyd's the better boxer, but Id say Pacman's the better fighter.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2015)

Pac gonna make Mayweather look strong.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 2, 2015)

wow. every stream I used to use has all went down at once.


----------



## Rivers (May 2, 2015)

Pac gonna make Mayweather look like an olympic sprinter.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2015)

So has this fight started yet?  Apparently I am watching it.


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2015)

Cayetano is tough as hell. Much respect to him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 2, 2015)

Anyone have a link for a HD stream please pm me.


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

ditto i need a stream pls


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Cayetano is tough as hell. Much respect to him.



He was bobbing and weaving through and through like crazy though his counterattacks weren't as lethal as he'd expected against leo santa cruz. Hats off to cayetano though.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> ditto i need a stream pls




*Spoiler*: __ 



here


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 2, 2015)

firstrow went down as did liveball. I am out of streams.


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

eww @ bieber hugs mayweather


----------



## Rivers (May 2, 2015)

HBO/Showtime cracking down on live streams?


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> firstrow went down as did liveball. I am out of streams.



how about this?

Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: Weigh-In Live


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2015)

Succubus said:


> how about this?
> 
> Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: Weigh-In Live





> _This stream has been removed by a copyright holder._




damn they're not playing


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

just noticed that as well... annoying.


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> He was bobbing and weaving through and through like crazy though his counterattacks weren't as lethal as he'd expected against leo santa cruz. Hats off to cayetano though.



Yeah, once he started worming around I thought that Cruz would put it away if he landed some good punches, but the construction worker put in a better effort than I saw some people predict.


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

ted. said:


> damn they're not playing



works fine for me


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Ay, someone be that person and link me up though....


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2015)

Succubus said:


> works fine for me



It's working now. didn't show up the first time i clicked on it tho


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

nothings fucking working


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

that fixalen is working for now


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (May 2, 2015)

Lmao those cunts knew when to strike.


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

Don't be phaggots and provide more links


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 2, 2015)

fixalen's working now, just laggy as hell.


----------



## Sansa (May 2, 2015)

MONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY

MAYWEATHERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

I'm fucking missing it dammit


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

alt fixalen

Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: Weigh-In Live

less lag


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2015)

Zeus. said:


> I'm fucking missing it dammit


Cough up those $100 like us normal people.


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Cough up those $100 like us normal people.


>100 dollars

That's too much


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

It's working!! Ah, that fixalen stream is in french? luckily i speak french


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Leeeeetttttttttttttttt's goooO!!!


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

Fixalen's being a shit rn


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2015)

link 4 works.


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

alt live stream

here

quality better


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Paris hilton in there


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

Rofl Barkely and Reggie are fucked up


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

Tom Brady as well


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> Paris hilton in there



she looks so hot tho


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 2, 2015)

People are putting all their money on Floyd, people I know are betting so much. Man, they better PRAY Mayweather comes through because if they don't man the whining and money lost will be insane. 

Guys are literally going at it harder than Manny and Floyd with this.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 2, 2015)

ah fuck it i payed the 30 dollars 

currently basking in glorious hd


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2015)

Did Magic just call him "Merryweather"? 

Every celeb there is on something.


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

i go the french stream going on mute with an English stream in the background


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

Damn links lol


----------



## sworder (May 2, 2015)

here


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2015)

Succubus said:


> alt fixalen
> 
> Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: Weigh-In Live
> 
> less lag


Could someone provide me with a quick, basic layout for french grammar and their particles for sentences/  Specifically, how they say "a, the, that, him, them." would be appreciated.  For reasons.


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

dam hot girls everywhere, everywhere 



TasteTheDifference said:


> ah fuck it i payed the 30 dollars
> 
> currently basking in glorious hd



 its free to watch in my country


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2015)

fixalen went down


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 2, 2015)

Succubus said:


> dam hot girls everywhere, everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> its free to watch in my country


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (May 2, 2015)

Any semi-working english linkos?


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> i go the french stream going on mute with an English stream in the background



Lmfao Suzuku


----------



## Zeus. (May 2, 2015)

Succubus said:


> dam hot girls everywhere, everywhere


Lucky bastard



> its free to watch in my country


America is being such a shit lol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 2, 2015)

National anthems, the part I hate the most


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2015)

Thank you Sworder.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2015)

THIS IS IN FUCKIN MURRICA, cut the Mexican anthem wtf.


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

FUCK THE JEW ANTHEM


----------



## Soca (May 2, 2015)

Mexican anthem....


----------



## sworder (May 2, 2015)

ok why the fuck is there a mexican national athem

it's a filipino vs an american


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Could someone provide me with a quick, basic layout for french grammar and their particles for sentences/  Specifically, how they say "a, the, that, him, them." would be appreciated.  For reasons.





a= Un(masculine)/Une (feminine)

The= Le

 that= cette 

him= lui   

them=eux


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 2, 2015)

Why was there a Mexican anthem?


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

MORE ANTHEMS 

Hurry and get ot the fight before the fucking stream goes down you cucks


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

mexican national anthem? okkk just get straight to the match


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Missed the part where they mentioned who that chick with the blue dress was... who is she?


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

Jamiee Foxx


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> Missed the part where they mentioned who that chick with the blue dress was... who is she?


she looks like a plastic mannequin


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2015)

This is NOT church, jamie.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 2, 2015)

Jamie Foxx singing the American anthem?


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

Jamie Foxx


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (May 2, 2015)

Fuck now the french stream is down too! 

Emergency linkos pls!


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> This is NOT church, jamie.



But there's gonna be a funeral when one get's knocked spark out :WOW


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2015)

The fucking Burger King King


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

FUCK THIS STREAM


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)




----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

French stream is down now ffs...constantly being told to 'f off' by whoevers responsible whenever a stream gets taken down.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

AC/DC fuck yeah


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Succubus said:


>



Ohhh F off m8


----------



## Sanity Check (May 2, 2015)

Will Pacquiao come out to Katy Perry?

.


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> French stream is down now ffs...constantly being told to 'f off' by whoevers responsible whenever a stream gets taken down.





Masterrace said:


> I should report all these links



**


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

Noo it's his song ^^


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2015)

Is that Kimmel ?


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

what the fuck is this K-Pop


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

10/23 bets that Mayweather comes out with Lil' Wayne and Bieber ~


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

THESE STREAMSSSSSS


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> what the fuck is this K-Pop



It's one of Pacquiao's song :WOW


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

here

only works


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 2, 2015)

Pacquiao in the ring. GET HYPE 

Edit: These damn streams


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 2, 2015)

there he is..... its the biebs


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 2, 2015)

Pacman promoting his own shit while walking to the ring lmfao. 

#Imnotabusinessmanimabusinessman


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

Fuck the amount of pressure on Mayweather eeeek

*jumps out window*


----------



## Solar (May 2, 2015)

Bart said:


> 10/23 bets that Mayweather comes out with Lil' Wayne and Bieber ~



Wayne in the King suit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2015)

Gloves not matching the outfit Moneymay


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

Floyd with that shiny outfit tho


----------



## sworder (May 2, 2015)

Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: Weigh-In Live

Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: Weigh-In Live

here

at least one of them is working at any certain point


----------



## Sanity Check (May 2, 2015)

No Justin Bieber.  No Katy Perry.

They're both taking this very seriously.

.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

The fucking Burger King Man


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pacman promoting his own shit while walking to the ring lmfao.
> 
> #Imnotabusinessmanimabusinessman



I know right?


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2015)

Mayweather coming out with Beiber


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2015)

The fight of the midgets


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2015)

Fight official after four rounds?  Curious.  Explain it to me.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

This one's working. it's in english here


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEET'SSS GOOOO!! that motivation for mayweather by his peers.. good spirit


----------



## Sanity Check (May 2, 2015)

What happened to Michael Buffer.

No..  "Let's get ready to rumble"?

.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 2, 2015)

That ref tho hahaha! love that speech


----------



## Kobe (May 2, 2015)

Insane ambience.


----------



## Succubus (May 2, 2015)

THE FIGHT STARTS!!!

GO GO GO PAC MAN


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2015)

ALL STREAMS JUST WENT DED WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

CMON THROW REAL PUNCHES!! WUT U DOIN


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

that grapple tho


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Good feeling out round. Shit is hype.


----------



## Soca (May 3, 2015)

They jumping around looking pretty lol


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2015)

May weather with round 1


----------



## Kobe (May 3, 2015)

Any working streams?


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather with that advantage. Glad to see Pac got ore aggressive.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 3, 2015)

mayweather..... wow


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

Money got this in full control


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

floyd controlling tempo. this bum can't outbox him


----------



## Soca (May 3, 2015)

Kobe said:


> Any working streams?



Mayweather vs. Pacquiao: Weigh-In Live


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)

Seems underwhelming so far tbh


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

manny isn't able to hit him


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2015)

May weather showing superior reach


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

frustration getting to him


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2015)

Manny looking gassed


----------



## Soca (May 3, 2015)

Pac keeps having him on the ropes but slacking keeping up the barrage.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2015)

Floyd is bitchmade


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

Manny about to wear himself out


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

dam round 3 makes me so nervous


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Floyd for world's best hugger.


----------



## Kobe (May 3, 2015)

It will all take for Manny to land one blow


This is same shit as Rocky vs Ivan Drago


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

DAM PACMAN IS SO AGGRESSIVE


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2015)

Except manny hasn't own by tko since forever.  This will go by decision


----------



## Kobe (May 3, 2015)

Manny got him!


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

So those of you able to watch it, who's winning?


----------



## Sanity Check (May 3, 2015)

Pacquiao turning it up in the 4th.

.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 3, 2015)

Manny went ham round 4


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

Yeah this was manny's round


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2015)

PAC with round 4 but still down by 3 rounds


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

its getting better and even better


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 3, 2015)

Floyd is probably ahead on the scores but manny dominated the last round


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

dam clean hit by mayweather


----------



## sworder (May 3, 2015)

This is why I love seeing Manny fight

it's exciting

fucking Mayweather needs to turn it up


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

This match is straight hilarious.


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

Dammit I can't watch it


----------



## Kobe (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather is a bitch

Will he fight or what?


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

Damn mayweather is controlling the space between them too well


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

That one goes to Mayweather.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2015)

Sigh 


Money May is going to win at this pace


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

Lol @ mayweather's taunt


----------



## Suzuku (May 3, 2015)

Paceman eating Floyds shit


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

Is the fight good or what?


----------



## Kobe (May 3, 2015)

3-4-6 to Pacman and Pacman shat all over Mayweather in 6


Good, good.. Mayweather's cool body facade is wearing down


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

Classic Mayweather fight. His opponent has half his rounds, but you'd take those rounds over his every day.


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)

Stream just got sucky.....


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2015)

Please Dear God let Manny win this


----------



## The Juice Man (May 3, 2015)

Typical Mayweather fight.

Scouts opponent for few rounds and comes back when his opponent is gassed.

Smart but boring.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Paq just made this fight closer with this round.


----------



## Kobe (May 3, 2015)

Damn. Stream is down. What's happening now


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2015)

Manny needs to get real aggressive now


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)

Stream sucks so hard. just tell me who won.


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

GG fixalen is dead


----------



## sworder (May 3, 2015)

if Manny keeps this up he can pull it off


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

More clean hits by manny


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

Can a yung based lord link another stream?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

Jim come on now.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (May 3, 2015)

we need links you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

So can any unbiased person tell me who's winning?


----------



## kidgogeta (May 3, 2015)

Please god someone new  links


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

Last I checked

Mayweather had 2 rounds on him and looked like he was about to get a 3rd


----------



## sworder (May 3, 2015)

here

this one is like 1 minute behind the other links but looks good and isn't lagging


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

Stream's great. It only freezes when somebody moves.


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

def pacman for round 8


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather looks good right now


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2015)

This fucking thing whose name I don't know

This fucking thing whose name I don't know


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Stream is laggy but eh.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

Regardless it can go any way really. It's not as one-sided as people might have assumed. I think Manny's winning so far but if someone said Floyd then I can't really argue that, they have a defense. 

I'm glad this fight isn't one-sided though, I was worried for a bit.


----------



## Kobe (May 3, 2015)

Who got 7 and 8 ?


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

fuck this round

so boring.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2015)

Counter Boxing is effective but isn't fun to watch


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

Listening in to HBO.

Sounds like a classic Lampley Decided Who Won in Round 4 No Matter What Happens After Even a KO fight.


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Manny needs to go for the knockout or at least score some knock downs to get into the lead otherwise Mayweather will win via decision.  And Mayweather needs to be more aggressive, he needs to keep throwing jabs otherwise Manny will recover and he might overwhelm him.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2015)

Haha well it was quite a round, Jove


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Kobe said:


> Who got 7 and 8 ?


Mayweather


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2015)

Unless manny gets a TKO which it's starting to look like he can't......May wins by decision


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

Pac ain't knocking out Floyd that's for sure


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

dam pacman almost got him


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

Honestly, this fight isn't near as exciting as the hype gave it. I don't know what I was thinking, I guess I fell into it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

Bart said:


> Haha well it was quite a round, Jove



Yes, Mayweather very professionally took power punches on the button and shelled up that rounds. I'm sure Roy Jones gave Mayweather all 10 rounds so far based on that theory.


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)

KN, it's like Lesnar vs Goldberg all over again...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> KN, it's like Lesnar vs Goldberg all over again...



God....I've been trying to knock that match out of my mind for the longest time.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

floyd is going to win i feel


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather has this


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Manny needs a knockout otherwise Floyd's got this in the bag and so far it looks like he does.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

lol money may got this


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

dam so boring...

the last round

Mayweather will def win for 100% sure


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

*People before Mayweather/Pacquiao -* "Oh yeah I can't wait! This fight will be dope, I'll spend the money!!"
*People as they watch Mayweather/Pacquiao - *"Damn...I thought it would be more exciting than this...did they charge my card yet?"


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

WHAT R U  DOIN!! PACMAN


----------



## sworder (May 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *People before Mayweather/Pacquiao -* "Oh yeah I can't wait! This fight will be dope, I'll spend the money!!"
> *People as they watch Mayweather/Pacquiao - *"Damn...I thought it would be more exciting than this...did they charge my card yet?"



anyone buying Mayweather fights already know what to expect. they're all the same


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2015)

Pac needs to go for broke and just blast Floyd with everything he's got


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

FUCK THIS!!!!!!!

WHAT A JOKE


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

sworder said:


> anyone buying Mayweather fights already know what to expect. they're all the same



Yeah really. A lot of people were expecting Manny to hit the mat. I don't know what they were thinking but this isn't Rocky.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

told yall that bum can't outbox the god


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

Easy Money Mayweather


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 3, 2015)

wonder if he'll try for 50 now


----------



## Suzuku (May 3, 2015)

.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

And it's overrrrr


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Congrats to Money May.


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

This fight is mayweather's


----------



## Kobe (May 3, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah really. A lot of people were expecting Manny to hit the mat. I don't know what they were thinking* but this isn't Rocky*.



I was deceived.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

Fuck what happened? I looked away.


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)

Was there any blood?


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

one of the most disappointing fights ever to me...


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

Like I said, vintage Mayweather. You'd take his opponents 2-3 rounds over his 9-10.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather was bobbing and weaving smoothly. Manny had a hard time trying to land a solid punch on him.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 3, 2015)

Was I foolish expecting a more exciting fight?

The most anticipated match in years.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 3, 2015)

Thank god i didn't pay 100$ for this...


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2015)

Eeeeeeeek


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

Was the winner decided?


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2015)

They're barely hurt


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

And Floyd has won, if Manny was more aggressive and thrown more powerful punches and flurries with some footwork he might have had a good chance. There were good opportunities he let slip by and it looked like he was afraid to get countered by Floyd.


----------



## sworder (May 3, 2015)

fight wasn't terrible, but Floyd gonna Floyd

he's untouchable and it's also a little boring but he really is the best


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2015)

The question is whether Mayweather will face Golovkin?


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

Zeus. said:


> Was the winner decided?



nope

just wait

but its mayweather for 100% sure


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Was I foolish expecting a more exciting fight?
> 
> The most anticipated match in years.



Any basic research on Floyd would've told you what kind of fighter he is.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (May 3, 2015)

Ryback would squash both of these sissies.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 3, 2015)

Welp i just lost 20$


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

the judges are deciding!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

Floyd's got that Yugioh horizontal position defense. That's what he's about.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

This was like a fucking sparing session. Cash out sellout motherfuckers, the both of them taking no risks.


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2015)

Manny should have gone for broke.  Rather go out on your back than on points.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

nf running slow... congratzz to mayweather regardless. fully deserved


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather wins by unanimous decision


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

not even close

floyd


----------



## Lord Genome (May 3, 2015)

This fight would have been so much better 5 years ago


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (May 3, 2015)

Both of these manlets would break their delicate fists on Ryback's hardened chest.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Welp i just lost 20$



You bet on Paq?


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 3, 2015)

So glad I didn't spend 100 bucks on this fight...


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 3, 2015)

Oh well at least you tried manny


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

I put more effort into finding porn on the Internet than Floyd and PAC did in this fight.


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Well, I'm glad I never paid for it. I wonder how much Floyd and Manny earned, especially Mayweather since I assume he's going to get the lion's share.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2015)

This how i expected it to finish


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

As I predicted... Floyd wins.


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

Laughing at anyone who actually spent money on this expecting a brawl


----------



## sworder (May 3, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> not even close
> 
> floyd



not even close


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> not even close
> 
> floyd



Goddamn


----------



## The Juice Man (May 3, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Any basic research on Floyd would've told you what kind of fighter he is.



I'm very aware of Floyd's "smart" fighting style.

This match was anticipated for being "The Fight of the Century."

Thought to see something to remember at least.


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Manny looks embarrassed. Can't blame him.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

ya manny didn't throw as manny punches on floyd as he'd usually do on his opponents... but floyd, as said, is too quick and very agile.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 3, 2015)

Manny don't do it


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)

this is why I never spend money on live events like this and wrestling. Too many expectations and buildup that it never lives up to.


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

This is why Boxing is dead lmao.


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2015)

Hunter said:


> Manny looks embarrassed. Can't blame him.



He should be.  He didn't bring his A game and looked like he was just there for the money when he should have fought like his life depended on it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

I apologize to Larry Merchant. I took you for granted. I never truly understood how godawful Kellerman would be when he took over.


----------



## U mad bro (May 3, 2015)

Easy pay day I love Pac fans made 5000 tonight all behind hate  instead of logic smh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

PAC and Mayweather probably both agreed to just walk around for twelve rounds after the checks got cut. Shit, Santa Cruz threw more punches than both of them combined.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 3, 2015)

this interviewer


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

Manny's angry. You can sense the subtle anger emanating from him. Oh well, lots of people were betting on him to win but he lost and so it's a normal reaction. Either way, Floyd deserved it.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Hunter said:


> Well, I'm glad I never paid for it. I wonder how much Floyd and Manny earned, especially Mayweather since I assume he's going to get the lion's share.



For going the distance, about $37,000 per second.


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I can never watch boxing again
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well



I miss mike tyson


----------



## Takahashi (May 3, 2015)

Lina Inverse said:


> this interviewer



No kidding...


----------



## Koichi (May 3, 2015)

How did they actually count those stats ^


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

Goddamn, Roy Jones is basically reading the exact same things people would say after every boring fight of his, minus the KO finish RJJ he would mercifully give us.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

They both should give the audience a refund. Floyd threw more punches beating his baby mama.


----------



## Scud (May 3, 2015)

Can't blame Pac for being upset. It's probably frustrating to lose against someone who did virtually no damage to you.


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

I'm angry that the fight turned out boring as shit. "Fight of the Century" my ass. Professional boxers don't deserve the money they get nowadays.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Naruto vs Sasuke II was better than this.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Lina Inverse said:


> this interviewer



Kellerman is hilarious on SN, though.


----------



## Koichi (May 3, 2015)

Manny Pacquiao: ?I thought I won the fight. He didn?t do nothing' 

Lel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Fire Kellerman


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> He should be.  He didn't bring his A game and looked like he was just there for the money when he should have fought like his life depended on it.



Yeah, I noticed he missed a few good opportunities to damage Floyd be he looked afraid to be countered. A shame, could have been good match if he went all out like in his past fights.


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Naruto vs Sasuke II was better than this.



**


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

The best punch the can show for Mayweather is a wrist to the neck. 

Best for Pacquiao are 2358275 straight punches to Mayweather's forearms.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

david i'll prepare your sig tomorrow. your boy looked very average.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 3, 2015)

Gibbs said:


>


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

Scud said:


> Can't blame Pac for being upset. It's probably frustrating to lose against someone who did virtually no damage to you.



He barely even hit Mayweather himself

And Money landed some significantly harder punches than him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Randy Orton thinks this fight was slow and boring.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

absolute masterclass

tbe indeed


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

Gibbs said:


>


Some die hard WWE fans actually believe that shit lmao. Big Show sits.


----------



## Alkaid (May 3, 2015)

People thought Manny was going to win 

Manny had opportunities to go in but he didn't take them because he feared *the counter punch *


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

Tfw you can't tell if you watched a fight or a therapeutic session


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Not sure if it was the stream but at some rounds there were times where  Mayweather didn't even attempt to jab or do anything just take a defensive position .Manny shouldn't have stopped since it gives time for Floyd to recover, could have at least jabbed and Floyd could have tried to jab a little too.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

For what it's worth though, as much as it was an amazing  (pretty decent fight) display of strength of two titans clashing against each other, glad I didn't blow 100$ on this or whatever.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

That fight felt like when your girl tells you that you're getting some action at the end of the week, you get excited. Come Friday, you walk into her apartment and she has 10 different action movies for you to watch. 

Fuck outta here.


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)

Both Pac and Mayweather attending a Dr. Stevie's session prior to the fight.


----------



## Scud (May 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> He barely even hit Mayweather himself
> 
> And Money landed some significantly harder punches than him


Your point? 

Neither fighter did any real damage to the other. From a technical standpoint, this was a decent bout. But it was lousy entertainment. I've seen people more beat up after rolling down a hill.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

it was a very good boxing match

not flashy explosions and shit, but fine boxing


----------



## Koichi (May 3, 2015)

IppoSawamura >MayPac


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather with another clinic


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 3, 2015)

People already making gifs lol


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

I got to say though, kellerman is shit at his job. Learn to interpret correctly.


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> For what it's worth though, as much as it was an alright fight, glad I didn't blow 100$ on this or whatever.



I bet those PPV watchers are glad they didn't blow over $100k on the tickets. I heard the cheapest at one point for a seat was $140k.


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

Scud said:


> Your point?
> 
> Neither fighter did any real damage to the other. From a technical standpoint, this was a decent bout. But it was lousy entertainment. I've seen people more beat up after rolling down a hill.



The point being he knew exactly how he was going to lose through out the fight but still didn't make the adjustments, or rather couldn't make the adjustments.

Mayweather is methodical and knew if he took the heat out of every round he could just coast to victory.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Floyd and Manny gonna hit up a strip club now to laugh at all of us who thought they would even put any effort and not just mail it in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> and noone cares
> 
> after 7 years of talking floyd made pacquiao look like an amateur fighter



Floyd looked like shit.


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

I'm glad I watch UFC now


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

"floyd is ducking pacquiao1111111!!!!!!!"

he threw more punches and landed more punches than a volume puncher

pac was dirt



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Floyd looked like shit.



and i scored the fight 118-110 

so what did pacquiao look like?


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Floyd and Manny gonna hit up a strip club now to laugh at all of us who thought they would even put any effort and not just mail it in.



Jokes on them a good number of us watched the fight for free.


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

Zezima said:


> People already making gifs lol



exactly

Floyd just made $180 Million dollars running around in a circle for 36 mins.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

Succubus said:


> exactly
> 
> Floyd just made $180 Million dollars running around in a circle for 36 mins.



he landed more punches than pacquiao and threw more punches than pacquiao

if he was running that wouldn't be the case.

pac on the other hand was frozen in place,


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Succubus said:


> exactly
> 
> Floyd just made $180 Million dollars running around in a circle for 36 mins.



I heard he made a bet on himself, god knows how much he made with all those "Manny!" chants in the crowd was yelling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

God Movement said:
			
		

> so what did pacquiao look like?



That dogshit left out in the sun that turns white.


----------



## Scud (May 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> The point being he knew exactly how he was going to lose through out the fight but still didn't make the adjustments, or rather couldn't make the adjustments.
> 
> Mayweather is methodical and knew if he took the heat out of every round he could just coast to victory.


That's essentially what I was getting at in my first post  Manny was mad because he didn't lose to a more powerful fighter. He lost because he couldn't outmatch Floyd's technicality.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That dogshit left out in the sun that turns white.



well fair enough.

on another note floyd senior was right

maidana WAS the better opponent


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)




----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

it's expose pactard day

so what was this shit manny was talking about how he won the fight? classless.


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

Succubus said:


> exactly
> 
> Floyd just made $180 Million dollars running around in a circle for 36 mins.



He didn't just run

He threw and hit more punches than his counter part, it's not like he just ducked him out for half an hour

Pacquiao couldn't hit him and when he did he couldn't make it count.


----------



## Kobe (May 3, 2015)

Skip vs. SAS was way more entertaining than the actual fight.


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

Nah Floyd's a better boxer. He's proven it, especially after this fight. Nobody can challenge this guy now.


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

Succubus said:


> not yet
> 
> 2 more wins for breaking Rocky Marciano's record


Oh boy. Floyd wouldn't even reach top 10 P4P for me


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

Scud said:


> That's essentially what I was getting at in my first post  Manny was mad because he didn't lose to a more powerful fighter. He lost because he couldn't outmatch Floyd's technicality.



Imo his strat to take down Money was far too one dimensional

He wanted to out work him and grind him down slowly but surely

As soon as Mayweather realised what was up, he just adjusted and laughed straight to the bank

Coupled with the fact that Mayweather took about 3 continuous flurries and was unfazed by them


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

We were expecting Mattheyse vs Provo and got Sakura vs Ino.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

i'm in awe of the way floyd completely neutralized pac's ability to throw volume punches

HOW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> i'm in awe of the way floyd completely neutralized pac's ability to throw volume punches
> 
> HOW



I'm sure I have a hundred million reasons.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

Floyd made him look like an amateur. Lol at Pacquiao saying "I though I won," with zero conviction in his voice. Should have taken his loss with grace.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Floyd made him look like an amateur. Lol at Pacquiao saying "I though I won," with zero conviction in his voice. Should have taken his loss with grace.



incredible

pactards coming out saying he would have won the fight 5 years ago

roach himself said he didn't think pac was equipped to win 5 years ago

tbe


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

Pacquiao's issue was that he went into the fight with multiple game plans. I guess his intention was to nick a couple of the opening rounds (thinking Mayweather would start slow), then increase the volume, then sit back as Mayweather tried working up hill. 

To an extent it worked... he won 3 rounds . What he didn't count on was Mayweather adapting the very next round. 

Man rubber stamped his legacy and gave me the sweet taste of vindication. For years I have been saying Pacquiao would get outboxed and people kept prattling on about the workrate and power. People saw what happened and the only thing they could do was boo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Pac's mom would've beat them both.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> incredible
> 
> pactards coming out saying he would have won the fight 5 years ago
> 
> ...



It would have been more one sided 5 years ago. People acting like Floyd hasn't lost a step.


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> incredible
> 
> pactards coming out saying he would have won the fight 5 years ago
> 
> ...


Which is also retarded because they're both around the same age so that's not a valid excuse. 

I like Pacquiao but it's those tardsfans.......


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

floyd's work rate was greater than pacquiao's

he took the only thing pacquiao had going for him away from him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

I hope Floyd retires without Amir Khan ever getting a fight.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Randy Orton thinks this fight was slow and boring.



:rofl on par with chinlock orton's best matches.


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pac's mom would've beat them both.



Seeing at how crazy she gets during fights makes me inclined to believe you.


----------



## David (May 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> i'm in awe of the way floyd completely neutralized pac's ability to throw volume punches
> 
> HOW



Exactly; it gets annoying when people say all Floyd does is run away or that he's boring.  He was damn incredible.

Anyways, let me know in here or pm what ava/sig/title I'll use for a month.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

No hate on floyd, but damn 



Floyd wasn't running away from him. He stuck to his plan, that was to dodge Manny's lethal blow to promptly counterattack with a fast left hook, rinse repeat etc and he was damn good at it. He was also baiting pacquiao to come near him and hit him on the face only to counterattack quickly, and it worked on several attempts.


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Most great athletes think that they're the GOAT of their sport. We all know neither are in the top ten, though.


I'm still laughing my ass off at the so claimed "Fight of the Century" hype.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Manny and Floyd confirmed for shot fighters.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

i can see it now, tomorrow

"floyd is ducking khan"

happens all the time


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> No hate on floyd, but damn


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> No hate on floyd, but damn






> From Filipino



Is this person really in a position to talk shit about Floyd's grasp of the English language


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2015)

lol mayweather won fair and square. it wasn't entertaining because it was technical stuff but people need to learn to accept defeat. i'm filipino and i'm disgusted by the way my countrymen are taking this loss. 

fuckers.


----------



## David (May 3, 2015)

He didn't hug much much at all.  Being someone who's watched _a lot_ of Ali, I can say that I feel Mayweather hugged in this match no more than Ali did back in his prime (and wayyyyyy less than Ali did for most of the 70s).

Also loved how Mayweather bounced off the ropes and escaped getting cornered without getting tagged.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Espn focusing on Floyd being boring.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

i think the issue is the media hyped the fuck out of pac, not knowing that floyd was on a completely different level. they will never learn


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Zeus. said:


> I'm still laughing my ass off at the so claimed "Fight of the Century" hype.



You can't buy into marketing hype like that.


----------



## Zeus. (May 3, 2015)

When will boxing return to this era of greatness?

[youtube]TpHNmL9hs_I[/youtube]

[youtube]jkhpZoPOfZI[/youtube]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Easy work for Manny. Now he can go build a church.


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Makes me regret not placing a bet on Floyd. Seems like it was easy money now considering I knew he'd win.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> i think the issue is the media hyped the fuck out of pac, not knowing that floyd was on a completely different level. they will never learn



No. They hyped the fight by simply not giving too much attention on how Floyd fights. Most complaints are about his style after all. Most people in the media were picking Floyd as well.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Is this person really in a position to talk shit about Floyd's grasp of the English language



sure, he made a mistake but it's pretty funny imo


d-dd-did 50 actually post that on instagram?


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> No. They hyped the fight by simply not giving too much attention on how Floyd fights. Most complaints are about his style after all. Most people in the media were picking Floyd as well.



regardless, they hyped a mis-match as the FotC


----------



## OS (May 3, 2015)

Liking floyds hugs is like liking Hack a shaq and flopping.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

When will Floyd stop ducking Amir khan doe.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2015)

Rivers said:


> Dont be getting any 47-0 merch because it will be out-of-date by the end of tonight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How does it feel?


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

People are being insincere. If the fight had half the amount of punches per round, but Pacquiao landed a Hail Mary shot in the final round, people would be creaming their pants calling it "The fight of the century."

It's not Mayweather's fault Pacquiao wasn't on his level.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

They were hyping up Floyd like he was going to attempt a knockout, even Floyd sorta hinted at it. What happened? 

He went into the fight and did what he always does. 

You can't knock that man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> People are being insincere. If the fight had half the amount of punches per round, but Pacquiao landed a Hail Mary shot in the final round, people would be creaming their pants calling it "The fight of the century."
> 
> It's not Mayweather's fault Pacquiao wasn't on his level.



After tonight, I feel Julio Cesar Chavez Jr is a level above both these guys.


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> sure, he made a mistake but it's pretty funny imo
> 
> 
> 
> d-dd-did 50 actually post that on instagram?



wouldn't put it past him, they've been at each others throats for a while.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> People are being insincere. If the fight had half the amount of punches per round, but Pacquiao landed a Hail Mary shot in the final round, people would be creaming their pants calling it "The fight of the century."
> 
> It's not Mayweather's fault Pacquiao wasn't on his level.





See, now this is the sodium overload I was expecting. Took you guys long enough.


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> sure, he made a mistake but it's pretty funny imo
> 
> 
> 
> d-dd-did 50 actually post that on instagram?



50 is butthurt about anything Mayweather does

He's just a supremely classless individual


----------



## jNdee~ (May 3, 2015)

Lameass fight tho, more like boxing as a technicality not boxing as a fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Lennox Lewis vs Mike tyson delivered more than this fight did.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> regardless, they hyped a mis-match as the FotC



Not going to comment on the mis-match, but blame the people for buying into it. You can't blame the media for being the media.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

bob arum been ducking floyd for years


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> 50 is butthurt about anything Mayweather does
> 
> He's just a supremely classless individual



Yeah, i'm aware of their beef. Pretty funny though. That one als bucket challenge or whatever had me laughing. Don't know what their beef is all about in full depth but 50 was going ham on him for a whilst tho he'll probs stop as of now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 3, 2015)

It's crazy to imagine that Reigns/Big Show in a Last Man Standing match shat on Mayweather/Pacquiao.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Fighters more exciting than Mayweather and Pacquiao power Rankings

1. Nikolai Valuev
2. Rigondeaux 
3. Roman Gonzalez
4. John Ruiz
5. Sven Ottke


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fighters more exciting than Mayweather and Pacquiao power Rankings
> 
> 1. Nikolai Valuev
> *2. Rigondeaux *
> ...



he is a HUGE bore

christ


----------



## Mako (May 3, 2015)

I am salty as fuck right now. But hey, Im so glad I didnt pay the paper view.
Fight was boring. Overhyped and overdue.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> he is a HUGE bore
> 
> christ



I know.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

I didn't have a problem with the fight. It was a technical masterpiece.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

The one good thing about the PPV was some Lomachenko exposure. Than again, I bet that not many watched the first two fights.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

Watched Lomo, but walked out on Santa Cruz- going 10 rounds with a construction worker.


----------



## Solar (May 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Watched Lomo, but walked out on Santa Cruz- going 10 rounds with a construction worker.



Construction worker had heart and bobs, though.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 3, 2015)

Timmy vs CP3 was way more entertaining


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Save_us.wilder222


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 3, 2015)

This fucking thing whose name I don't know

The fuck was valuev boring, name me another boxer who mastered the double punch


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2015)

Good night.  One a lot of money through this and game 7.  I'm awesome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Problem was those were the only two punches Valuev would throw in the fight.


----------



## JesusBaby (May 3, 2015)

What a sham of a fight.
Manny was right he was winning, the judges should be thrown in jail.
Just throwing jabs is enough to win nowadays (even thou they didn't connect)


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2015)

Lol.  Floyd out punched him.  Threw more, hit him more and hit him with more power punches.

Mayweather completely and utterly dominated him.  He knew it too (Boxers always lie at the end when asked if they knew they were down).

He was completely outsmarted by Mayweather.  Master class performance, but then again many people want to see poor technique and wild swinging and they hate Floyd because his flashy style; it makes them feel inadequate or something lol.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 3, 2015)

lol i just remembered he said hed bail out surge knight, think he'll really do it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Manny had a shoulder injury. Time for a rematch.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 3, 2015)

apparently mayweather said he's giving up his belts on monday and that his last fight won't be a title fight, not sure i believe that biut w/e


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Wonder who Mayweather can fight. Not many people left out there...and fuck Amir Khan.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2015)

Gennady Golovkin


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

You decide which one is a real fighter


----------



## Vault (May 3, 2015)

Stay salty. This so called fighter who you laud for his offensive abilities was reduced to only landing 18% of his shots, money landed about double that 

Hahaha  

HAHAHA


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

Mike Tyson didn't enjoy Mayweather-Pacquiao


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

pac is a better fighter

he's NOT a better boxer. the sport is called BOXING


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 3, 2015)

This fucking thing whose name I don't know


Fucking Mayweather skirts his way to yet another lame victory.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather's score came from those clinch punching and dirty headlocks tho.

I agree with GM, technicality favors mayweather


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

This fight was dumb and they'll probably do a rematch anyway. 















(Fuck Khan)


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

Khan tweeted easywork.


----------



## Mako (May 3, 2015)

Pacquiao did not appear injured, what. That's some lame ass excuse.
and lol @ Khan. This guy thinks he's the next contender against Mayweather. Mayweather will do the same thing he did with Pacquiao and neutralize Khan's crazy combos.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2015)

That fight was awful, but pretty much how I thought it'd go 5 years.

Actually, I didn't expect Floyd to be the guy to go first in order to zap away Manny's flurries. He pretty much jammed up any hopes of Pacquiao building a consistent  offense. 

Manny just isn't anywhere near PBF. Might still be a better P4P fighter, but in welterweight he was always clearly worse than Floyd to me.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Koichi (May 3, 2015)

So Mayweather won by unanimous decision? 



Have a look at this link about the score card:


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2015)

Kuya said:


> MMA >>>>>> Boxing
> 
> I love that in MMA, a fighter that applies pressure, initiates the fight and controls the ring/octagon gets awarded.
> 
> MMA is just a far more entertaining and superior combat sport compared to the outdated and old-fashioned sport of boxing. Sadly though, after last night's shitfest, the sport of boxing is going to die even more and become even less popular.



repost from other thread


----------



## LordPerucho (May 3, 2015)

The commentators in my country looked confused at the score of the refs, it shouldve ended with Money winning via split decision, they were right when they mentioned the refs should get a new pair of glasses.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

Kuya you can fuck off.

It's like people are so bitter they can't see the arguments they're trying to rely on don't help them. Pacquiao threw fewer punches in the fight and landed fewer punches. If he was the more aggressive fighter, it was marginal at best. 

People should just say what they actually mean. The fighter they were rooting for didn't win. Order some chips to go with that excess salt, bitch.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2015)

Gunners still obsessed with me


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> People are being insincere. If the fight had half the amount of punches per round, but Pacquiao landed a Hail Mary shot in the final round, people would be creaming their pants calling it "The fight of the century."
> 
> It's not Mayweather's fault Pacquiao wasn't on his level.



exactly. and even as a casual i'm disgusted by the reactions and even some of the childish posts in this thread "all he did was run and hug it out"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Floyd isn't as bad as Wlad when it comes to hugging it out though.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2015)

I can't tell who is saltier the Mayweather fans or the people hating on this fight


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2015)

Succubus said:


> You decide which one is a real fighter



The one who won the match


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

There's so much salt from both sides


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> The one who won the match


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

vindication =/= salt

a man caught an L last night and it wasn't floyd


----------



## Mako (May 3, 2015)

was on point last night.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2015)

Actually this morning if you're east coast or beyond.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uv-_OuT_clQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> vindication =/= salt
> 
> a man caught an L last night and it wasn't floyd



You are living in a salt mine.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You are living in a salt mine.


you spent an entire night/morning talmbout some "fight was disappointing" 



you don't want this work my guy do your googles


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you spent an entire night/morning talmbout some "fight was disappointing"
> 
> 
> 
> you don't want this work my guy do your googles



I'm getting high blood pressure from all the sodium you're dishing out right now, son.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2015)

I mean yeah, in that fight he was fighting bitchmade.  Pac was fighting like shit too.  Both fighters fought like shit and it was an embarrassing fight.  This isn't being a Mayweather hater, this is me hating on the fight because of the poor performance from both fighters.

and if you don't think you so you're biased and we have nothing more to discuss


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

It didn't help that the undercard was a bunch of mismatches. Cotto should've been fighting Canelo or something.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I mean yeah, in that fight he was fighting bitchmade.  Pac was fighting like shit too.  Both fighters fought like shit and it was an embarrassing fight.  This isn't being a Mayweather hater, this is me hating on the fight because of the poor performance from both fighters.
> 
> and if you don't think you so you're biased and we have nothing more to discuss



Except it is you being a hater and you should stop deflecting your salt. In what way did he fight bitchmade? There were instances in the bout where he walked Pacquiao down, instances where he fought on the backfoot and instances where he smothered his work; in other words he went out there and did what he had to do. 

What you're doing right now is looking for a consolation prize. _Rather than tip my hat to the person I want to lose, I will cry about the most subjective elements of the fight. _

Don't see how it makes me bias to think that someone who won the fight decisively put in a poor performance. You think that way because you don't understand what it takes to neutralise an opponent whilst retaining your own offence.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm getting high blood pressure from all the sodium you're dishing out right now, son.



help you cookin them 2013 jokes.

khan's glass chin next and we retiring undefeated.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2015)

Gunners jacking that salt from Point Blank


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

Para deflecting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Salt blank wants to see a Khan fight.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

name flips now? ancient culinary

whoever next in line getting thrown to the bushes. same difference. 10 bands, 50 bands, 100 bands, fuck it man. let's not even discuss it man


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Khan tweeted easywork.



I saw that too.



Wonder if Floyd will fight him before he retires.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2015)

Succubus said:


>





I thought it was so boring, I'll stick to my anime boxing with hajime no ippo. Once again 2D proving better than 3D.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> name flips now? ancient culinary
> 
> whoever next in line getting thrown to the bushes. same difference. 10 bands, 50 bands, 100 bands, fuck it man. let's not even discuss it man



Floyd vs Floyd Sr


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2015)

khan would be a decent opponent actually

but knowing floyd he'll probably make him look average too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

I wonder if the long negotiation proceedings and having people believe Floyd was "ducking manny" or scared of him was a marketing scheme from the start...

Money Mayweather indeed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Khan IS average.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if he fought Khan. 

De La Hoya- Hatton. 

Pacquiao- Khan.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

Couldn't see most of the posts yesterday because of how much salt had inundated this place

"Mayweather ran away and hugged pacquiao the whole time"



comparison of the punches landed from both fighters on one another per round


----------



## David (May 3, 2015)

i can't breathe


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Santa Cruz threw 970 punches in 10 rounds.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

Khan would have been knocked out by 93% of the punches thrown last night.


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pCVhyrgWSBY[/YOUTUBE]

that sums it up for the fight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Sanity Check (May 3, 2015)

I have a feeling the stats are bs.

Pacquiao had Money in the corner for a good part of the 4th and unleashed combo after combo on him.  It looked like Pac definitely landed more than 12 punches in that round.

Pac landed the harder, more damaging punches.  Mayweather's punches were fast without much commitment on them.  I thought Pacquiao might have won the fight.

Have to re-watch.  :WOW

.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Khan would have been knocked out by 93% of the punches thrown last night.



Jove overestimating Khan's chin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Pac landed the harder, more damaging punches.
> .



What punches?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Floyd rocked by the two punches that landed.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

I don't want a rematch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

I want a rematch if it means Khan doesn't get one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Floyd rocked by the two punches that landed.



Not from those gifs, but I do remember Manny actually hurting Floyd on one or two occasions.


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Manny's mom didn't get to put a curse on Floyd. I bet TMT put that in the contract.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> I have a feeling the stats are bs.
> 
> Pacquiao had Money in the corner for a good part of the 4th and unleashed combo after combo on him.  It looked like Pac definitely landed more than 12 punches in that round.
> 
> ...



They're not bullshit, they're factual. Don't know why you think the judges would lie or whatnot. 

They're legit. 

The only one's  who'd think otherwise are the hardcore Manny fans or the non-boxing fans who think mayweather is the epitome of evil for always posting pics of money in contrast to Pacquiao's side of a 'humble' person who always attends church. .

 Manny wasn't allowed to get into his rhythm mainly because Mayweather was so good at bobbing, weaving and getting out of trouble. The art of boxing is to hit and not get hit and Mayweather does it better than anyone. Floyd was good on the counterattack and had solid defense overall.

Most of these fans unwisely thought a man who hadn't knocked out anyone in his last 9 fights was surely going to knock out a boxer who's a defensive mastermind who has never been knocked down let alone stopped .

 Knowing Mayweather, he has never been a person who stays in the middle and letting another man punch him in the face repeatedly just to entertain part-time fans. 







> ~Gesy~ said:
> 
> 
> > What punches?



Funny part was then Floyd was on the defensive taking a furry of punches from Pacquiao and then comes out of it unscathed only to taunt pacquiao by signafying to pacquiao that it didn't do shit to him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

Succubus said:


>



Didn't say Manny wasn't the better man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

I'm convinced Nikolai Valuev landed more punches against Evander Holyfield than Floyd or Manny did to each other.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

No one expected floyd to go crazy this bout. He's a defensive fighter through and through. 

People siding with manny expected him to be good enough to apply pressure consistently and he couldn't. Every time he tried, Floyd would pop him one to keep him humble.


----------



## Matariki (May 3, 2015)

Lorenzo Fertitta
@lorenzofertitta: Ordered a steak and got a salad. #MayPac

Hm


----------



## D T (May 3, 2015)

To all the scrubs thinking they know shit about boxing. An actual World Champion flat out said he didn't feel any of them bested the other last night. Should have been a draw in his opinion. If ya feel you know Boxing better than Julien Lorcy, feel free to disagree, but well.. 

Source :


----------



## Sanity Check (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> What punches?





LyricalMessiah said:


> They're not bullshit, they're factual. Don't know why you think the judges would lie or whatnot.



.

Watch the 4th round.

Tell me if you think Manny landed only 12 punches like the stats say.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

D T said:


> To all the scrubs thinking they know shit about boxing. An actual World Champion flat out said he didn't feel any of them bested the other last night. Should have been a draw in his opinion. If ya feel you know Boxing better than Julien Lorcy, feel free to disagree, but well..
> 
> Source :



He's entitled to think so, but i'll disagree. Floyd outclassed him.

It was my expected outcome but I _wanted_ Manny to win btw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2015)

Corey Spinks would dominate the both of them.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

Lol. Maidana landed the most punches on Mayweather. Pacquiao is fourth from bottom, ahead of Marquez, Sosa and Baldomir.

Outcome of the fight gets funnier the more I think about it. In the end, it was Pacquiao's style that couldn't hold up against an elite.


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

D T said:


> To all the scrubs thinking they know shit about boxing. An actual World Champion flat out said he didn't feel any of them bested the other last night. Should have been a draw in his opinion. If ya feel you know Boxing better than Julien Lorcy, feel free to disagree, but well..
> 
> Source :



I wonder what fight Julien Lorcy was watching because the fight I watched Mayweather outclassed and embarrassed Pacquiao.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2015)

Compubox is an invaluable modern tool. You can't really argue against it. Wayne McCulloch really _is_ the GOAT.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

D T said:


> To all the scrubs thinking they know shit about boxing. An actual World Champion flat out said he didn't feel any of them bested the other last night. Should have been a draw in his opinion. If ya feel you know Boxing better than Julien Lorcy, feel free to disagree, but well..
> 
> Source :



Who is that jabroni? 



You think I'm going to surrender my own sensibilities because some contrarian wants to go against the grain?


Ms. Jove said:


> Compubox is an invaluable modern tool. You can't really argue against it. Wayne McCulloch really _is_ the GOAT.



I'm not a huge fan of compubox, but in this situation it really does provide a summary of what happened. Mayweather being a step ahead of Pacquiao for 3 quarters of the fight. He had the him shy and proved that his superiority.


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Who is that jabroni?
> 
> 
> You think I'm going to surrender my own sensibilities because some contrarian wants to go against the grain?



Guess Lorcy took a few too many punches to the head.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 3, 2015)

D T said:


> To all the scrubs thinking they know shit about boxing. An actual World Champion flat out said he didn't feel any of them bested the other last night. Should have been a draw in his opinion. If ya feel you know Boxing better than Julien Lorcy, feel free to disagree, but well..
> 
> Source :



"To all the scrubs" 

hilarious

So because he's a professional boxer and has formulated an opinion based on what had transpired yesterday in their fight, all other opinions are automatically invalid? Really? On the premise that he's a pro? 

It wasn't a draw ffs. Mayweather won. Was Pacquiao dominated with sheer ease? No one is saying this... he was simply better than Pacquiao last night. 

End of story.



> Watch the 4th round.
> 
> Tell me if you think Manny landed only 12 punches like the stats say.



I still don't see your point, and yeah, I rewatched it. Manny wasn't throwing much jabs at him that successfully landed on Mayweather who managed to get away from the trajectory of his deadly punches with his quick agility. Manny was hesitating too often during that stage of their fight.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

On a real, I haven't seen this much salt since Ronaldinho's goal back in 2002.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

its so funny tho. the fact dude actually went out of his way to find some random bar fighter's opinion and came back here with "to all the scrubs"


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> its so funny tho. the fact dude actually went out of his way to find some random bar fighter's opinion and came back here with "to all the scrubs"



Shit isn't even in English.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

D T said:


> To all the scrubs thinking they know shit about boxing. An actual World Champion flat out said he didn't feel any of them bested the other last night. Should have been a draw in his opinion. If ya feel you know Boxing better than Julien Lorcy, feel free to disagree, but well..
> 
> Source :


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2015)

D T said:


> To all the scrubs thinking they know shit about boxing. An actual World Champion flat out said he didn't feel any of them bested the other last night. Should have been a draw in his opinion. If ya feel you know Boxing better than Julien Lorcy, feel free to disagree, but well..
> 
> Source :



Oh well one boxer said it was draw. Guess that's the end of that. As if there aren't other boxers who thought Floyd won.

You're right, this paperweight champ really shut us up. I've trained with guys who would smash this can crusher, but this guy is the supreme judge on this subject. 

 Not that it is relevant as boxers are hardly the smartest people, and something tells me professional boxers aren't exactly unbias. 

Can you seriously not form an opinion for yourself ?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]STMeQlu8jA4[/YOUTUBE]

lol at people saying that pacquiao won this fight


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 3, 2015)

Casual fan here.

This was the first boxing fight I seriously followed because of all the hype. Unlike most first timers, I understood why Mayweather won. He just controlled the fight expertly so Pac was unable to attack effectively. 

It was just so boring though. Didn't live up to the hype (fuck you social media) and I felt sleepy. 

This Dota video summarizes what I feel overall about the match:

[youtube]bwwo4xupR0I[/youtube]

Just replace Terroblade with Floyd

*I can't fault May for his gameplan though, he wanted to win. It was just so boring for casuals and first timers like me


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2015)

still can't get my head around how the fight was "boring" i guess its one of those subjective things but boring? for real? are you guys serious? i could've watched on tbh


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 3, 2015)

Boring for me because it seemed like there was no commitment. Pac seemed to hesitate a lot


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

Can't wait to see Rigondeaux's next fight to wash out that taste of boringness this one left in everyone's mouths.


----------



## D T (May 4, 2015)

2easy. :33


----------



## Succubus (May 4, 2015)

I wont deny that Floyd is a good boxer but I find Floyd's style is so boring thats the reason ppl hates him include me 

Money vs Hamed instead of Pacman could be a very interesting fight


----------



## Succubus (May 4, 2015)

*Floyd Mayweather Jr. indicates he may retire after next fight *



> LAS VEGAS — Following Saturday’s win over Manny Pacquiao, Floyd Mayweather made it clear he has no interest in fighting his Fight of the Century opponent again. As a matter of fact, it sounds like he doesn’t want to fight anyone.
> 
> After Saturday’s comfortable victory over Manny Pacquiao, he all but promised he will call it quits in September, after he fulfills the final bout of his six-fight contract with the Showtime network.
> 
> ...





top kek


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

If the best fight I could get next is either a shit stain like Amir Khan or possible decapitation by GGG, I would retire too.


----------



## Keile (May 4, 2015)

Pac had no answer for Mayweather's Sharingan:


----------



## Succubus (May 4, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If the best fight I could get next is either a shit stain like Amir Khan or possible decapitation by GGG, I would retire too.



3G said he's 99% sure he could beat Money IIRC



deja vu 



btw hes overrated


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

why did ^ (use bro) peak at 5-11am initially that seems arbitrary as fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

GGG is just too big, either way. It's like when Bernard Hopkins was calling out Floyd.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (May 4, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> still can't get my head around how the fight was "boring" i guess its one of those subjective things but boring? for real? are you guys serious? i could've watched on tbh



The fight was most definitely boring bro, of course it's subjective but many, many people have complained about that. The hype that this fight received, "The Fight of the Century" rhetoric: obviously anything other than a KO or TKO would bring complaints of it being boring. Not to mention that they barely did damage to each other, their faces were practically the same as when they walked in. Let's not also forget that both of these boxers landed less and threw less punches than they usually do. This fight had all the qualities of being boring save the participants.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Not to mention that they barely did damage to each other, their faces were practically the same as when they walked in. Let's not also forget that both of these boxers landed less and threw less punches than they usually do.



They were taking it easy on each other so they would still be able to bang the hookers waiting for them at the hotel after the fight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> still can't get my head around how the fight was "boring" i guess its one of those subjective things but boring? for real? are you guys serious? i could've watched on tbh



It was a highly technical fight, nothing flashy was shown, no knockouts were had. I could see why it would be underwhelming to some.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

Sometimes technical can be exciting and amazing. This fight was just average.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

> Stephen A. Smith, during First Take, said Floyd told him post fight that he would be open to a re-match.



And so it begins...


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

Ghost was right 

everyone finna get paid one more time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Floyd will do whatever he sees as the most profitable decision.

But I don't think a rematch will garner as much attention and revenue as this one has.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

This fight supposedly got over 4 million ppv buys. Even if the interest dies down, I'm guesing they could still get 1 million buys for the rematch. I don't think there's any other fight out there that would get Floyd as much money.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

And the media is starting to really push the "Manny was injured" angle. I can see some Pactards and casuals that genuinely believe Pacquiao would have won if he wasn't at "60%" buying a rematch. 



> Said Pacquiao, "I'm not convinced of my performance was like that. I want to... nothing. If I were to grade my performance last night, I was at 60%. My mind wanted to do more, but I couldn't. Outbalanced because I was just relying on my left. I was preoccupied with it [the pain]. I want a rematch if he wants. I wasn’t 100% ready for last night because of this shoulder but I don’t want to use that complaining that I lost the fight. I’m just accepting the fact that I lost."



It's gonna happen, isn't it?


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

maybe they wont be so lazy this time


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

Pacquiao might land 82 punches this time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 4, 2015)

He can fight Castillo again at Welterweight, and Castillo will show up to weigh-in at Light Heavy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2015)

if it happens pacquiao gon get washed again. doesn't have the skills to outbox floyd the god.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> if it happens pacquiao gon get washed again. doesn't have the skills to outbox floyd the god.



Who cares. It's all about making dat cheddah.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2015)

> Manny Pacquiao will undergo right shoulder surgery later this week to repair a "significant tear" in his rotator cuff, orthopedic surgeon Dr. Neal ElAttrache told ESPN.com on Monday night.
> 
> "We have an MRI scan that confirms he has a rotator cuff tear. He has a significant tear," said ElAttrache, who was still with Pacquiao at his Kerlan Jobe Orthopedic Clinic office in Los Angeles when he spoke to ESPN.com.
> 
> ElAttrache said Pacquiao will be out of action between nine months and a year, assuming the surgery and rehabilitation go well.



Here we go.


----------



## God Movement (May 5, 2015)

so he was telling the truth

would have got washed either way but fair play to him


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2015)

No, what he is doing now is milking 101. If he consulted a doctor about his shoulder, he should have disclosed it on the form. He is now facing a suspension and a fine.

I lost respect for Pacquiao. He's proven himself to be a liar and a bad sport.

I can't believe this hogwash is gaining traction. After he got his ass outboxed, he tried relying on a cry of robbery and stated that he couldn't throw many punches because Floyd would not stand still (). If his right arm was fucked up, he would have at the least commented on not being able to establish his jab.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 5, 2015)

What pacquiao doing now is no different than when you go to your friends house and get washed playing games and you start saying I wasn't serious or you gave me the fucked up controller. We all been there/seen it happen. Smh at this guy he's actually running with this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2015)

See you guys at the rematch.


----------



## Mako (May 5, 2015)

Lol no, I'm not watching the rematch. Same shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2015)

Sure you're not. See you in 2016, suckers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2015)

Maybe they'll do a trilogy...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 5, 2015)

getting 3-0'd would put pacquiao under floyd's guardianship. like floyd would deadass be his legal guardian from there on


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2015)

Pacquiao joins TMT.


----------



## Mako (May 5, 2015)

Or Pacquiao can go back singing show tunes with Jimmy Kimmel.

I'll watch the second match of May and Pac if Manny's mother sings the national anthem.

[YOUTUBE]tl-2YhAaVa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Mayweather and Manny planned this all out. Now we know what Money was whispering to Manny after round one.

"Save it for the rematch."


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2015)

Whatever helps you sleep breh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2015)

I sleep just fine. Don't take everything so seriously.


----------



## D T (May 5, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Can you seriously not form an opinion for yourself ?



Having opinions is so low-brow. :/


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2015)

Six Heads Lewis passed away. RIP.


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I sleep just fine. Don't take everything so seriously.







> Six Heads Lewis passed away. RIP.


 How are you going to drive on the opposite side of the road and mow down a cyclist. R.I.P.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

none of the Pacquiao fans are even commenting on this story it's only the two salty Mayweather fans


----------



## The World (May 5, 2015)

Pacquiao would just beat his ass again


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2015)

Oh look, para slipping in the thread on the passive aggressive shit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 5, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Can't wait to see Rigondeaux's next fight to wash out that taste of boringness this one left in everyone's mouths.



Jomthong fighting Uchiyama tomorrow, what a match-up! 

[YOUTUBE]W0Nci6lSoog[/YOUTUBE]

And Canelo-Kirkland in a week shouldn't be boring. Just two of many this month that will likely be better than the "Fight of the Century." 

I thought the fight was decent, nothing special. 118-110 was way too wide; I think and it was a close fight that Mayweather clearly won (scored it 116-114 for him:

6-4-2 Mayweather.

Mayweather: Rds 1, 2, 5, 8, 9, and 11
Pacquiao: 4, 6, 10, and 12
Rounds 3 and 7 even

The compubox mess-up always happens with Mayweather fights, best to rewatch it. Pacquiao doesn't have the pressure game of a Maidana (couldn't make him retreat in straight lines consistently), and his in-fighting is terrible for such an offensive dynamo (he tends to just wrap up an arm and wait for a break or he'll just kind of back up and leave himself vulnerable). He is a boxer-puncher and Mayweather kept doing what troubles him a lot, leading or countering mid-attack. Pacquiao always struggled with guys who threw while he threw, and Mayweather especially against southpaws doesn't have much variety: straight right, right to the body, sweeping right hand, and left hook, and then a couple of special moves like the pull counter. He doesn't do much, just spaces the ways he sets them up, changes the look that he gives before the attack or the rhythm and the timing of it. Pacquiao's game-plan was ruined by forcing him to play that guessing game, and he hasn't been the best at adapting. 

Pacquiao is a fairly credible counter-puncher (better than Mayweather is at pressuring) and he put combos together very well when he planted his feet, but he could barely get Mayweather into those positions or take advantage when Mayweather pressured. He couldn't control the distance or seize the initiative consistently. That distance is the most essential thing but he was trying to draw/counter when he wasn't close enough. He was trying to use his unorthodox/angled footwork when he was too close, throwing himself out of range and getting popped with the same punches in succession. Eventually it turned into a lot of Mayweather fights where he was trying to trap him again (especially the last 2 rounds that he lost handily). Mayweather has always done his best work when holding the initiative. Whether countering or leading, and Pacquiao's footwork just wasn't very good outside of a couple rounds. Also left himself too off-balanced or open even if he was going in the right direction. 

Pacquiao did some of his best work in the middle rounds (especially the 4th) with angled footwork before, during, and after every attack. He was getting better positioning even with volume when he found a way around the jab or took away the lead right. That right is fast and snaps heads back but guys don't run into it a lot. He uses that right hand like a jab against southpaws, and the left hook behind it (Judah, Guerrero). It's a tricky punch for a southpaw to deal with, and Mayweather goes to the process of generating power for it initially, positions it like a cross but then takes the power out by snapping his hand. Pacquiao's struggles with it cost him a couple rounds. Pacquiao was still able to walk in at awkward angles, set up those sidesteps with awkward rhythm changes/feints, hit Mayweather, but the rolling/pivoting to get behind him wasn't there which affected his output and made him predictable.

The crab stance is all about defending the centre-line. When Mayweather gets pressured he always uses a high guard or leans back from that crab position and use his shoulder to cover his chin. It works when guys are attacking his centre and Pacquiao had some nice body shots, but he failed to use his footwork to get around his shoulder or foot. Guys like Cotto had good moments just going the opposite way, but Pacquiao couldn't get him to turn with him to create better opportunities. Turning Mayweather is what guys need to do more, along with getting him to think with the variety of his offence. Would have found more openings and it would have forced Mayweather to work at a much higher rate than usual. I thought Mayweather would school Pacquiao on the inside more, but there wasn't much great work there from either man.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sometimes technical can be exciting and amazing. This fight was just average.



Most of my favourite fights are incredibly technical, just recently rewatched the first two McCallum-Toney fights, among the most technical ever. This fight was hardly a technical masterclass by other fighter, lol. Good performance by Mayweather and decent one by Pacquiao though.


----------



## Kuya (May 5, 2015)

Anyone here who says they arent gonna watch the rematch is a fucking liar


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2015)

Pacquiao took 4 rounds with one arm, so logic dictates he'll take 8 with both.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 5, 2015)

i'll be disappointed if the rematch makes close to as much money as the first one


----------



## D T (May 5, 2015)

They only need to make half as much and it'd be just as worth it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 5, 2015)

well yeah

i know they're gonna make bank bc people are dumb in general

i just want to believe that some of these people aren't so dumb they'd pay the grotesque ppv fees again after seeing the first match


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 5, 2015)

this fucking gif 

[need to spread before blah]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2015)

Maybe they'll have a decent undercard for the rematch.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LehQX1bbGQk[/YOUTUBE]

Shouldn't have left the wolf


----------



## Gunners (May 10, 2015)

Nah, he should have. Woman is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2015)

Kirkland has some of the worst defense I've ever seen. He's kinda hopeless in that regard.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 12, 2015)

yeah, he relies on eating punches and he has a relatively strong chin tbh but eventually that shit reaches its limits


----------



## God Movement (May 12, 2015)

nah his chin sucks

maybe he has some heart to keep getting up after getting flatlined but he got put on the mat by a fighter with an awful k.o. ratio. his chin is mash potato


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2015)

The Japanese guy that knocked him out was knocking him down with jabs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 12, 2015)

needs to spend time with floyd sr.


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2015)

The guy is just a fool who fucked his career up doing that stupid shit. He was never anything special but he had enough hype to get a couple of mil in the bank.

It's difficult to measure his chin. He didn't exactly have sharpness when he got stopped. His defence is also poor; he takes punches worse than any fighter I have seen.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 16, 2015)

well rg made his fight look easy 

Everyone mentions floyd to beat marciano's record, not too sure how long he'll hold that if he gets it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2015)

GGG is just too much beast.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 20, 2015)

I wonder if anyone's excited over the prospect of seeing Floyd Mayweather Jr. hug GGG for 12 rds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2015)

If Floyd's intention is to get within punching range of GGG...well, then good luck with that.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 26, 2015)

Been saying it for a while but Roman Gonzalez is the best boxer in the world. If he beats Estrada again (who should be Top-10 p4p now) or Inoue, it can't be denied. If you haven't seen him fight you really should, been by far my favourite boxer to watch for several years now, easily my fave from this era, has a lot of Arguell, Pryor, and Joe Louis in his game (he was mentored by Arguello, both Nicaraguan). 43-0 with 37 stoppages and has stopped his past 9 opponents, 3 division champ, and the current WBC flyweight champion. He is probably the best combination puncher in the sport right now, nobody in the game transitions between offence and defence so fluidly. He is almost never out of position, might have the best footwork in the sport (very efficient, not excessive - some of the Louis stylistic similarities come here, in great positions to combination punch and punch hard because of it, uses small and tight pivots extremely well), good posture, great upper body movement, always at the right distance and always ready to punish the other guy (distance-adjusts combinations very well, his punch selection and combinations from the reactions he forces with prior punches or his pressuring footwork is so organic/seamless), etc. 

He pretty much made a solid challenger in Sosa shadowbox him (was on some Fight Night numbers, 72 punches compared to 14 by Sosa. 55% accuracy compared to 14%). He forces guys to make mistakes, rarely gets hit clean, and as soon as they do make mistakes they get hurt. Outstanding and intelligent punch selection, great mechanics and a variety of set-ups make him an extraordinarily dangerous fighter. He is as dominant a combat sports athlete as any in the world right now.

Mayweather is great, but not better.. he is a clear #2 imo ahead of Wlad (not counting Ward).  How Gonzalez wins is what really makes him stand out, margin of victory is much greater. He has been fighting pro about half as long as Mayweather but only has 5 less fights. His KO percentage is like 85 and I think his fights last an average of ~4 rounds, and he isn't sacrificing defence like Golovkin has been in recent years. All wins are definitely not equal, and destroying people without getting touched is worth more than outpointing them for 12 rounds--no matter how skillfully that outpointing is done. Pacquiao is a great win, but he hasn't looked the same after getting pancaked by Marquez, and it was still a fairly close fight that Mayweather won. Outside of the stay busy fights (and he is far more active than Mayweather), Gonzalez has fought good to great competition as well. The gap in their offence is massive, bigger than Mayweather's advantage in defence.


----------



## Bart (May 27, 2015)

Joshua vs. Johnson WOOOP WOOOOP


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 30, 2015)

Khan-Algieri wasn't bad. 117-111 is wide, don't see it really (might even see a case for Algieri winning very narrowly, or a draw). Khan is much the same, nothing special outside of his hand-speed (think Khan looked more composed than usual considering Algieri's unexpected front-foot pressure). He still thinks too much about his combinations, doesn't integrate them well (he isn't close to half as good as someone like Gonzalez at combination punching despite having superior hand-speed). Like he has a solid enough left hook, but it really only shines independently, landed some nice body shots with it. 

It's also sad that Algieri in this fight showed more education and improvement on in-fighting than Khan, who as an out-fighter is worrying for his security. Algieri might have won if he jabbed to the body more, was throwing that overhand a lot late, and the body jab would have done wonders to set it up, especially considering Khan's retreats. He did decent work to the body overall though. He also should have cut the ring off as well as his capability showed when he wanted to, instead of chasing later on (he also got more loose, both likely a product of fighting an unnatural pressure style he doesn't have much experience in). 

I thought Khan was hitting gloves quite a bit, a lot of close rounds. JDJ is very strategic, the Algieri that showed up could definitely give Pacquiao problems. especially projecting improvements. His mechanics/fundamentals are already significantly improved. For instance Khan hit him with a couple shots that were harder than some knockdowns he has suffered in the past, and the reason he seemed more durable was because JDJ really helped improve his stance and footwork. It was a great showing from Algieri though, considering the odds. I can see him being a Top-10 WW for a while. JDJ deserves a lot of props too, considering the improvements from just one camp. I don't think Hunter is much of a strategist, solid tactician, and his technical knowledge is good though.. But that means he can't work very well with fighters he didn't craft himself. He has great chemistry with Ward and obviously Ward is a great boxer (Top-3 when active, could be one of the only few greats that come from this era), but Berto, Khan, and Angulo haven't really benefited from his tutelage as a result.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2015)

Broner vs Porter tonight, going to be a good one.

I have AB by unanimous decision. Porter makes too many mistakes, he's got power, but he lunges in a lot. Broner needs to pick his shots and get that points decision.

Who you guys got?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 20, 2015)

If Broner boxes and shows volume, comes forward behind combinations he'll do work and can potentially outwork Porter. But if he lets him inside and tries his bootleg, lack of layers crab defence, I might rock with Porter. He might try to hang back and play counter puncher, since he seems keen on continuing that Mayweather-imitation thing when he doesn't have the defensive craft. Broner has the skills to outbox Porter, but he has proven time and again that he lacks the mind. Emanuel Taylor is a decent boxer, but Broner really should be handling guys like him if he really is a top level fighter.. Broner did show a few improvements in that fight, but they were more flashes and not consistent. Taylor gets by despite his athleticism. Porter gets by on athleticism alone quite a bit, but he's pretty dangerous despite that. Malignaggi and Alexander were both far superior boxers, and he roughed them up. I think it will be a lot closer than Maidana-Broner, but probably a close decision for Porter. I am going to miss the fight though, might catch highlights, but not really interested in the match-up. Glad Ward is back, definitely one of the few guys from this era worth watching for his quality.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2015)

Broner fucking sucks.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol broner; doesnt fight till r12


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2015)

Fuck Adrien Broner. He is an overrated and overpaid clown.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 21, 2015)

ANDRE WARRRRDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Broner getting exposed at this point.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2015)

Guess he lost.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Broner getting exposed at this point.



At this point? What happened to ass whooping on December 14th 2013?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2015)

For me the previous lost just took away the "Next Mayweather' pedestal, but that doesn't mean he still couldn't be a phenomenal boxer. but his performance last night wasn't even all that impressive.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> For me the previous lost just took away the "Next Mayweather' pedestal, but that doesn't mean he still couldn't be a phenomenal boxer. but his performance last night wasn't even all that impressive.



Ponce De Leon, Quintero and Malignaggi: fights he looked shit in or arguably lost. 

He has never looked like the next Mayweather. People saw the shoulder roll imitation and that was it. Don't realise the flexibility and boxing IQ required. There's a reason why he can't get his punches off and that's because he is too narrow all of the time. Doesn't know how to position his feet to open up angles or how to move to the side in order to avoid getting backed up. 

He was an overrated fighter who benefited from being able to cut a tremendous amount of weight. There was never anything phenomenal about him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 25, 2015)

Indeed average fighter, just a good first name spelt incorrectly.


----------



## Almondsand (Jun 28, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Been saying it for a while but Roman Gonzalez is the best boxer in the world. If he beats Estrada again (who should be Top-10 p4p now) or Inoue, it can't be denied. If you haven't seen him fight you really should, been by far my favourite boxer to watch for several years now, easily my fave from this era, has a lot of Arguello and Joe Louis in his game (he was mentored by Arguello, both Nicaraguan). 43-0 with 37 stoppages and has stopped his past 9 opponents, 3 division champ, and the current WBC flyweight champion. He is probably the best combination puncher in the sport right now, nobody in the game transitions between offence and defence so fluidly. He is almost never out of position, might have the best footwork in the sport (very efficient, not excessive - some of the Louis stylistic similarities come here, in great positions to combination punch and punch hard because of it, uses small and tight pivots extremely well), good posture, great upper body movement, always at the right distance and always ready to punish the other guy (distance-adjusts combinations very well), etc.
> 
> He pretty much made a solid challenger in Sosa shadowbox him (was on some Fight Night numbers, 72 punches compared to 14 by Sosa. 55% accuracy compared to 14%). He forces guys to make mistakes, rarely gets hit clean, and as soon as they do make mistakes they get hurt. Outstanding and intelligent punch selection, great mechanics and a variety of set-ups make him an extraordinarily dangerous fighter. He is as dominant a combat sports athlete as any in the world right now.
> 
> Mayweather is great, but not better.. he is a clear #2 imo ahead of Wlad (not counting Ward).  How Gonzalez wins is what really makes him stand out, margin of victory is much greater. He has been fighting pro about half as long as Mayweather but only has 5 less fights. His KO percentage is like 85 and I think his fights last an average of ~4 rounds, and he isn't sacrificing defence like Golovkin has been in recent years. All wins are definitely not equal, and destroying people without getting touched is worth more than outpointing them for 12 rounds--no matter how skillfully that outpointing is done. Pacquiao is a great win, but he hasn't looked the same after getting pancaked by Marquez, and it was still a fairly close fight that Mayweather won. Outside of the stay busy fights (and he is far more active than Mayweather), Gonzalez has fought good to great competition as well. The gap in their offence is massive, bigger than Mayweather's advantage in defence.



In my opinion, Estrada beat Gonzalez in a clear 116-112 fashion.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2015)

Mayweather is fighting Berto...



He better be mindful of slipping at the finishing line.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 2, 2015)

Great and rare footage of one of the most technically skilled and well-rounded (adept in pretty much every area/style) fighters of all-time (with hair!): 

[YOUTUBE]d4ub7RfkMxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 4, 2015)

Just bumping in recognition of broner winning another world title


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2015)

GGG's left jab


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2015)

Bradley beat the desire to fight out of Rios.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 22, 2015)

The Canelo Era has begun


----------



## Gunners (Nov 22, 2015)

The scorecards were bullshit and he's going to get bodied by Golovkin.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2015)

Score cards were definitely FAR too wide. Canelo did win though, so it's not like it matters at the end of the day.

I really don't think Golovkin will have an easy time with Saul though. At a catch weight I have that one as a literal 50-50 or at the worst 40-60 in favour of Little G.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2015)

Gunners said:


> The scorecards were bullshit and he's going to get bodied by Golovkin.



What are you talking about lol

Hits thrown and landed don't lie, this was Canelos fight the whole way through.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2015)

Canelo a fake fighter.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> What are you talking about lol
> 
> Hits thrown and landed don't lie, this was Canelos fight the whole way through.



Your post was so awful I'm not sure you're being serious. 

1) The punch statistics presented on compubox are not always accurate. It's essentially a two guys pushing buttons for punches they think landed and missed. 

2) Punch statistics do not tell the complete story. There's no way of separating a grazing punch from a punch that landed flush. Depending on how the individual decides to use the statistics, it can ignore the fact that rounds are scored individually and not collectively. 

I didn't watch the HBO feed so it is probable that I was not influenced by their cock sucking. You have Canelo winning, fair enough, I don't have a problem; however, neither fighter dominated the fight so scorecards 119-109 & 118-110 point towards the judge having a winner in mind before the fight started.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2015)

The British feed was pretty fair and balanced. They had Canelo winning, but they're right, the fight wasn't some retarded 10-2 or 11-1 rounds to Canelo.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2015)

I watched the British feed actually gunners i didn't get my punch stats from HBO

Nice assumption doe


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2015)

Para believing in compubox


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

1st round: 10-9 Fury
2nd round: 10-9 Fury

IMO


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

3rd round: tough one

maybe 10-9 Klitschko for activity. Fury was doing a lot of moving around, but a lot of swinging at air from both guys.

4th Round: 10-9 Klitschko

It's even on my card

5th round: 10-9 Fury

He's ahead

6th round: 10-9 Klitschko


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2015)

Fight is boring. Have Tyson Fury ahead.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Fight is boring. Have Tyson Fury ahead.



Yeah, he's definitely ahead. Though, a close card will go to Wlad. I'm certain.

7th round: 10-9 Fury

He's one ahead.

8th round: 10-9 Fury.

Fury needs to sweep the remaining ones because judges ringside have Wlad ahead.

9th round: 10-9 Fury

Wlad's right was good. But Fury definitely hit him harder. Had the more meaningful punches of the round. Could be a draw in the judges eyes though.

10th round: Klitschko


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

11th round: 10-9

Point deducted. Klitschko. Wow.

12th round: 10-9 Fury


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 28, 2015)

Well in theory... but it's germany


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

I was probably being a little kind to Wlad on mine. Got Fury one round ahead.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

Fury beats WLAD!!!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 28, 2015)

Hollllly shit!!!####


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

Absolutely insane. Wlad actually lost.

Wow. Fury impressed me tonight


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol, the guy is a riot.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

Wilder would have beat Wlad too tonight.


----------



## Fran (Nov 28, 2015)

Aerosmith


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 28, 2015)

Both Ronda and Wlad lose in the span of two weeks.

Is this the real life?


----------



## Jay. (Nov 28, 2015)

fuck you wlad


all hail fury


----------



## Fran (Nov 28, 2015)

post interview: wlad wants rematch

fury confirms rematch


----------



## Kuya (Nov 28, 2015)

Aerosmith


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 28, 2015)

Emmanuel steward said:
			
		

> Tyson Fury has the ability and in my expectations - the next superstar dominant heavyweight and in much along the lines of Lennox Lewis and Wladimir Klitschko. With the way that he's progressing now, I believe that he can be the complete package for the heavyweight division. His talent, a good looking guy and a very colorful personality. I think he can be a tremendous shot in the arm for the heavyweight division in the future





Well he kind of lost his looks but whatever


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2015)

Wlad lost on points in Germany.  When does anyone who is based in Germany or named Klitschko  lose on points in Germany?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2015)

If Klitschko was more competitive, Fury would have been robbed. If you look at the scorecards, it is kind of obvious that they gave Klitschko every round possible; he failed to do enough to give him rounds by pretending his missed punches landed.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2015)

Wlad is a shot fighter now. Make way for the age of Wilder.


----------



## Bart (Dec 3, 2015)

*Klitschko vs. Fury*
Tyson Fury

*Anthony Joshua vs. Dillian Whyte*
Dillian Whyte

*Andy Lee vs. Billy Joe Saunders*
Billy Joe Saunders

*Erkan Teper vs. Robert Helenius*
Robert Helenius

*Luis Ortiz vs. Bryant Jennings*
Luis Ortiz


----------



## Fran (Dec 5, 2015)

Bart said:


> *Klitschko vs. Fury*
> Tyson Fury
> 
> *Anthony Joshua vs. Dillian Whyte*
> ...





who you got for povetkin wilder?


----------



## Ramius (Dec 12, 2015)

>taking 7 rounds to KO bum city
>wobbling and getting chicken scared for some rounds

why is Joshua hyped again?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2015)

Whyte is not a bum.

That being said, he is overhyped.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-6BIl3lFEr4[/YOUTUBE]

Kek


----------



## Gunners (Feb 2, 2016)

So Khan is fighting Canelo.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 2, 2016)

That's actually a pretty ballsy matchup for Khan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2016)

Khan is gonna die.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2016)

pussy ass Canelo


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2016)

Khan has a legit chance imo, probably 35% or so depends how he is at 155... Potentially a better chin too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2016)

Khan's chin is made of wet sand and tissue paper.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2016)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Khan has a legit chance imo, probably 35% or so depends how he is at 155... Potentially a better chin too.



Lol, no. Khan has the chances of an ice cube in hell. He isn't a good boxer and his chin is garbage. Canelo will time and stop him.


----------



## RF (Feb 8, 2016)

Cash-out fight for Khan

Why is Canelo dragging up a welterweight? smh


----------



## God Movement (Apr 9, 2016)

Joshua vs Martin

boxing fans get in here. predictions?

I got AJ Round 6 KO. If it goes long though, Martin might outlast him.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 9, 2016)

josh is the real fucking deal

martin..a bum


----------



## Ramius (Apr 12, 2016)

Nah, I don't see him being THE real deal, but he's pretty solid. Martin got that belt gifted in the first place, only having watched the first few rounds with Glazkov and it was already clear he isn't solid competition, the one single thing he had going for him he's southpaw 

But anyway - Fury is way bigger a deal than Joshua. Joshua looked very vulnerable against Whyte, get him against A level or even B+ level competition and he'll get rocked. For now at least

Also, what a clown show with that king outfit from Martin. WE WUZ
Bradley Pacman was pointless. Also Gvozdyk in the LHW looks pretty impressive, that Mohammedi KO was..damn. And soon GGG fights Wade, not like there is much to be hyped about, just to see Golovkin drag the fight for 5 rounds or less before he decides to KO that guy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2016)

I can't wait until Wilder cleans out all these British bums.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Apr 13, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't wait until Wilder cleans out all these British bums.



The fury fight would be hype since both talk so much shit and fury can match him in size. Let's see how they do in their next matches and hopefully it doesn't take 50 years to negotiate.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2016)

lmao someone said balor club might rehash old segment with aj and pound him on sunday.


----------



## God Movement (May 6, 2016)

Canelo vs Khan predictions?

Also, Anthony Joshua knocks out Wilder. You heard it here first.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 7, 2016)

idk ... the thing is I dont respect canelo after the mayweather fight, he was wheezing like a geriatric at the end of that one, so regardless of the logic that he should win this just meh


----------



## Id (May 7, 2016)

Stream for the Canelo vs khan fight?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 7, 2016)

dont need one now, khans dreaming


----------



## God Movement (May 7, 2016)

Anyway, Canelo go see GGG


----------



## God Movement (May 13, 2016)

Povetkin lame ass tested positive for PED's.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2016)

Canelo a disgraceful coward.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 29, 2016)

damn bellew actually did it, his last year has been so great


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2016)

Muhammad Ali has passed away


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2016)

Random note.

Euri Foreman is usually in the gym that I go to every morning. Will try to gget a picture if I can.

lol he was kind of a jerk to someone today so I have to check.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 4, 2017)

Bellew = god he's not the greatest fighter in the world but what a career


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2017)

If Mayweather fights McGregor, he better knock that bitch out in like two rounds.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2017)

GREAT BRITAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 29, 2017)

Fucking hell I take back what I said about wlad being an old man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2017)

Wlad was phenomenal. Unlucky. Joshua's power lasts well into the late rounds. Wlad got caught with a nasty uppercut and it was downhill from there. I feel for him.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 29, 2017)

Also fury = god


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 29, 2017)

Haha well in Anthony!


Thought he fucked up by going in too hard in the fifth and not finishing off Kltischko then but what do I know? That's why's the professional and I'm not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2017)

The fight was honestly like a movie. It truly was a superstar making fight. Might have revived HW boxing.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 30, 2017)

That Uppercut though. 


Would have legit decapitated most people .... kudos to Klistchko for still standing after that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Apr 30, 2017)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> That Uppercut though.
> 
> 
> Would have legit decapitated most people .... kudos to Klistchko for still standing after that.


kudos for going 11 rounds too didn't see that coming.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 30, 2017)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Fucking hell I take back what I said about wlad being an old man


losing to a pikey is one hell of a motivational tool


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2017)

Wlad let him off the hook. If he was younger he would've finished him in the sixth.

Good on AJ though. Hope he smashes that fat boy Fury next.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 14, 2017)

Floyd v McGregor is official. Floyd should embarrass him and cruise to an easy UD victory. Probably will be 12 rounds to nothing.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 14, 2017)

regardless of what happens in the actual fight, the trash talk and press conferences should be a ton of fun

can't wait to see 'em go at it


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

I wish they were doing a series.  A boxing match first.  And then a UFC fight in Q4.

I'm not going to buy the PPV though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 14, 2017)

it'd be a slaughter if they had a bout in the UFC, dude

McGregor would literally toy with Floyd in the octagon, and for sure Floyd's ego wouldn't be able to cope with that humilation


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2017)

Not interested and am kind of pissed with Floyd. Boxing is moving in the right direction, with a good crop of exciting fighters, but this twat just needs all of the attention. 

Still hope and expect him to clown McGregor .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2017)

If Floyd loses a single round to Conor, he needs to turn in his man card.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ramius (Jun 16, 2017)

Pff, I'm only going to tune in for the press conferences/all the trash talking etc, but I have big doubts I will even stream this fight live. There's basically going to be a gentleman's agreement and Mayweather is going to let McGoober win 1-2 rounds and then he will toy with him around and win an easy UD. Least of all, Floyd could try to knock him out, but I doubt he is interested in that at all.

Also what a bitch move to steal the Canelo-GGG show with this shit. Almost guaranteed Canelo or GGG will get "injured" soon.

Kovalev-Ward 2 tomorrow, now that's a good fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

Ward punches Kovalev in the dick until the ref stops it.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2017)

The punches were on the belt with the exception of the last one. Kov was looking for a way out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 26, 2017)

Rigondeaux's team called out Lomachenko again, I do hope Lomachenko answers the call and both teams sort out technicalities because I definitely want to see that happen -- it'd be a boxing masterpiece tbh


----------



## Kuya (Jul 2, 2017)

lolboxing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 2, 2017)

Australia with dat fake anime boxing.


----------



## neoacacia (Jul 7, 2017)

Im a big Canelo fan, but somehow i cant see him beating GGG unless he gets rid of his plodding feet. Other than that its still quite close. Canelo needs to get his respect early in the fight and box/move , if not he will be walked down. GGG needs to impose his size and watch for canelo punch combinations.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 7, 2017)

It's difficult for me to call. The most fearsome punchers can look basic if they can't set their feet. 

I would put my money on Golovkin because I have faith in his ability to cut off the ring and set up his punches, but it is a fight where no result would come as a surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2017)

Someone should really rename the thread title so people realize this is the boxing thread.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2017)

Andre Ward retires. Guess he realized he can't keep winning fights by punching guys in the nuts.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2017)

Kovalev: "Ward retired because he's afraid of me."

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 23, 2017)

Didn't know human testicles were on the waistline. Learn2anatomy.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2017)

Kovalev's are. 

That stoppage was still iffy though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2017)

He was serious about wanting to kill the guy.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 5, 2017)

Still not ready for Joshua.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

Wilder would beat the fuck out of Joshua.

Goddamn was that a great KO last night. The staredown as Stiverne was getting up only to knock him down again was some Drago killing Apollo Creed shit.

Edit: Now that I see what a pathetic ducking racist piece of crap bigot Anthony Joshua is, I have no doubt Wilder would beat the fuck out of him.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2018)

Contaminated beef . 

I expect more from an athlete earning millions and feel he is cheating to make weight.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 6, 2018)

Is all about that plausible deniability.

Im inclined to believe him because I want the fight to happen so 



Morales was also caught for clembuterol before a match but was allowed to fight because of tainted meat.

Guessing Overeem used to get his meat from mexico too lol


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 11, 2018)

God damn, Mikey's fundamentals are fantastic.  Great fight tonight.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wilder would beat the fuck out of Joshua.



Wilder's technique begins and ends with a half decent 1-2, and if his opponent is stunned, he devolves into hideous flailing.  We already saw Ortiz tag him with some good counters and put him in a place where he could have gone down.  AJ has the power to knock him out, and much better fundamentals to boot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Ortiz is the most technically sound boxer in the heavyweight division, a southpaw, and a counter-puncher by nature. AJ, is a straight forward orthodox fighter with stamina issues as bad as Ortiz because he carries too much muscle. He is also far too willing to get into brawls and his chin is questionable. A firefight would favor Wilder, who possesses devastating one punch KO power in comparison to AJ, who obtains most of his knockouts via a steady steam of blows resulting in TKO stoppages.

The thing with Wilder though, is outboxing him doesn't even matter since he is more than willing to give away rounds to find an opening to land his right hand. Everything I knew about boxing gets turned on it's head when it comes to him. Technique, skill, fundamentals are all thrown out the door for literally one punch. I could easily see AJ outboxing him for 11 rounds and still get caught with that stupidly overpowered right hand. 

But seriously, AJ needs to get past Parker first. That should be an interesting fight in itself.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everything I knew about boxing gets turned on it's head when it comes to him. Technique, skill, fundamentals are all thrown out the door for literally one punch. I could easily see AJ outboxing him for 11 rounds and still get caught with that stupidly overpowered right hand.



Reliance on a single aspect will catch up to him when he actually faces real competition.  He's had 40 fights and Ortiz is easily his most notable win -- and Ortiz was a few extra seconds in the round away from potentially getting a TKO.  Granted, that's somewhat a reflection of the mediocrity of the HW division in general.

Still, the notion that he would beat the fuck out of AJ?  I don't buy it.  The "all it takes is one punch" narrative is always what people give those with power and poor technique, and Wilder's is horrendous even by those standards.  AJ is helped by the fact that he always puts his guard up whenever he takes a shot or throws one himself.  I swear it's like his gloves are magnetized to his face.  Wilder, in contrast, does the exact opposite.  There are only so many times you can wildly flail about and just generally have zero defense without being punished hard.

If he actually trashes AJ, I'll give him credit, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 11, 2018)

I want to see Garcia vs Lomachenko and Spence vs Thurman

Wilder can take a punch but I don't know if he would be able to take heat from Joshua who shouldn't punch himself out after two combinations like senior citizen Ortiz did. Then again he really has some serious power and a very good jab that is often overlooked because of his windmills.

They kind of suck as boxers but at least the heavyweight division is building some hype again after years of Klichkos being two levels above everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 13, 2018)

Still they are all just holding the belts until the real champ gets back to unify them all
*Link Removed*


----------



## Bump (Mar 23, 2018)

*Canelo Alvarez temporarily suspended by Nevada commission for drug-test failures*

*



			The huge planned boxing match between Canelo Alvarez and Gennady Golovkin could be in serious jeopardy.

Alvarez was temporarily suspended by the Nevada Athletic Commission (NAC) on Friday for his drug-test failures for the banned substance clenbuterol, NAC executive director Bob Bennett told MMA Fighting on Friday. The LA Times was the first to report the news.

Alvarez will have to go before the commission for a disciplinary hearing April 10. He is scheduled to face Golovkin on May 5 at T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas, but the temporary suspension puts the fight in doubt.

The NAC did not suspend Alvarez immediately, but the commission had been investigating the case since March 5 when news came out that Alvarez had failed a drug test for clenbuterol. The samples that ended up positive were collected Feb. 17 and Feb. 20, Bennett said.

At the time, Alvarez’s promoter Golden Boy said it was a small trace of the drug in Alvarez’s system, “consistent with meat contamination that has impacted dozens of athletes in Mexico over the last few years.”

The out-of-competition drug testing was administered by the Voluntary Anti-Doping Agency (VADA) and the sample was analyzed at the WADA-accredited SMRTL lab in Salt Lake City.

Meat in Mexico and China being tainted with clenbuterol is a legitimate occurrence and there has been a World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) alert about the issue out for years. Multiple UFC fighters, including Mexico natives  and Augusto Montaño, have been cleared of sanctions by USADA, the UFC’s anti-doping partner, after they were found to have slight traces of clenbuterol in their systems consistent with meat contamination.

However, the NAC has suspended fighters for testing positive for clenbuterol in the past.

Alvarez has denied knowingly doping. Golden Boy said Alvarez would move his camp from Mexico to the United States and take any further tests “that VADA deems necessary” leading up to the scheduled bout with Golovkin.

“I am an athlete who respects the sport and this surprises me and bothers me because it had never happened to me,” Alvarez said in a statement earlier this month. “I will submit to all the tests that require me to clarify this embarrassing situation and I trust that at the end the truth will prevail.”
		
Click to expand...

*
*per MMAFighting*


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 24, 2018)

There's too much money in the fight, no way it gets canceled.  Just a half-assed response from the NAC.


----------



## Bump (Mar 24, 2018)

I agree no way they trow away that sort of income


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2018)

Wilder is a knock out waiting to happen. His _technique _is embarrassing to look at. Looked like he was bowling.

Hope Canelo gets banned. It sickens the rules on drugs are glossed over in a fucking combat sport. It's disrespectful to the sport and shows a lack of consideration for the health of fighters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 27, 2018)

If Canelo were to eat the mass of a cow in PED's this fight would still happen.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 27, 2018)

C'mon now bhru, fall down already

No u


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2018)

Anyone still complaining about Wilder's technique at this stage of the game is a casual.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anyone still complaining about Wilder's technique at this stage of the game is a casual.



I'm a huge fan of Wilder but he is lacking in technique. It seems that what he lacks in technique he overcomes with strategy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2018)

He's really clever and patient in setting up his right hand. I guess when you have power like that, giving away rounds isn't that big of a deal. Ortiz outboxed him throughout the fight but the two times he slipped up and got caught, Wilder had him seeing stars.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 28, 2018)

So, it seems Pacquiao wants to fight Matthysse.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> So, it seems Pacquiao wants to fight Matthysse.


 Pacquiao needs to retire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2018)

Floyd really ended Pacman's career. It all went downhill from there!


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He's really clever and patient in setting up his right hand. I guess when you have power like that, giving away rounds isn't that big of a deal. Ortiz outboxed him throughout the fight but the two times he slipped up and got caught, Wilder had him seeing stars.



Exactly. His set up is good. But his technique itself is bad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2018)

Either way, AJ is afraid to even be in the same ring with the guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2018)

AJ vs Parker today. Hope Parker gets the win just to make the division a little unpredictable tbh.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Real test for Kelly and he looked good.  Lot of potential there.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 31, 2018)

Good 3 round Povetkin vs Price

Weird but good Ko.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2018)

Price vs Povetkin was way more entertaining than it had any business being. Povetkin looks old now though.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 31, 2018)

He's being cutting down on the mexican meat since he got caugh by the VADA so he is bound to look like that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He's being cutting down on the mexican meat since he got caugh by the VADA so he is bound to look like that.


Your name


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## John Wick (Mar 31, 2018)

£100 on joshua to win by KO 7th round


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Why the hell did the ref break that up?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 31, 2018)

This ref

Parker doing better than expected


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 31, 2018)

I was out watching Corinthians x Palmeiras( WE FUCKING LOST) . How it has been ?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 31, 2018)

Fuck off referee.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 31, 2018)

The ref is terrible. 

Other than that, this round looked good for Joshua.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Jesus, this ref is horrendous


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 31, 2018)

Who's in front in the scorecards ? The brazilian narrator is giving it to Joshua but he didn't say by how much.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Who's in front in the scorecards ? The brazilian narrator is giving it to Joshua but he didn't say by how much.



AJ up by 1 according to Showtime


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 31, 2018)

Takahashi said:


> AJ up by 1 according to Showtime



Wow, that close huh ?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Wow, that close huh ?



Yeah, they gave a draw for round 2, but otherwise it was scored back and forth.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 31, 2018)

Fuck this ref and fuck Joshua too.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 31, 2018)

Joshua looked gassed .


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Whole lot of jabs with no follow ups.  The only time something exciting was about to happen, the ref stepped in.  What a disappointment.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 31, 2018)

Takahashi said:


> Whole lot of jabs with no follow ups.  The only time something exciting was about to happen, the ref stepped in.  What a disappointment.



I didn't watch the whole fight but it sure looked that way.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 31, 2018)

They will make Povetkin vs Joshua and Wilder will have to fight White


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes it was a tactical fight as it was, but the referee made sure to snuff any potential life out of the fight. Dickhead.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I didn't watch the whole fight but it sure looked that way.



And to top it off, a bad decision.  AJ won, but certainly not by that much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2018)

That referee sucked balls. Ruined the fight. Those scorecards were pretty bad too. AJ won, but it wasn't that wide. lol


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm hyped for Wilder v. AJ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 31, 2018)

what a dull fight. that ref was a bitch too smh. welp now it's time to wait for the inevitable wilder fight.


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

Josh def looked gassed and Canelo/GGG looks like its going be canceled. id have a ton of request for the commission honestly if it happens or Canelo doesn't have solid evidence and a case


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 2, 2018)

People are talking about how it's almost certain to be cancelled, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Takahashi said:


> People are talking about how it's almost certain to be cancelled, but I'll believe it when I see it.



Yeah once the case is done, we will see however GGG was super pissed abut the indecent so what if he declines the fight now


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2018)

Bad scorecard and a shit referee. The fight wasn't bad but the referee stopped it from heating up. He was stepping in when they were simply trading leather (what the fuck was that about).

The fight will be cancelled. At this point, they have to do it. They will probably give him a 6 month slap on the wrist so that he is free to fight in September.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 2, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah once the case is done, we will see however GGG was super pissed abut the indecent so what if he declines the fight now



GGG will be riding into the sunset very soon, he has only a few more fights before he loses a step a becomes a free hype tool. It's in his best interest to take this fight despite all this because is still the biggest paycheck available.

Re matching Jacobs is same or greater risk for like half the reward.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 3, 2018)

Clenelo Alvaroids has officially withdrawn.

Well, at least we still got Loma - Linares coming up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2018)

GGG vs a bum now is the most probable fight.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 3, 2018)

And BJS is fighting in June, go figure.  Charlo fights this month, I think.  Don't know if GGG can get any real opposition now.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 3, 2018)

Groves would be nice.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Groves would be nice.



Probably can't make the weight.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Probably can't make the weight.



Sorry, sorry, I mispoke, I said the wrong name, I meant Billy Joe Saunders. All brits, I get confused.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

GGG won the battle before the rematch

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2018)

Oscar de la Hoya caught in another sex scandal. This time instead of wearing women's underwear, he's getting pegged by kitchen utensils. Wtf is wrong with this guy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This time instead of wearing women's underwear, he's getting pegged by kitchen utensils. Wtf is wrong with this guy.



None. Shit's private, mate, it doesn't matter to me, to you, to any of us really, it only matters for the two(Or more people) who were having sex. If it's with consent, then go ahead and do it, we have nothin to do with that. 

Also, he'd kick your ass if he's 60 and you in your prime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> None. Shit's private, mate, it doesn't matter to me, to you, to any of us really, it only matters for the two(Or more people) who were having sex. If it's with consent, then go ahead and do it, we have nothin to do with that.
> 
> Also, he'd kick your ass if he's 60 and you in your prime.



Ain't really private if his business keeps getting  put out there.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ain't really private if his business keeps getting  put out there.



So revenge porn and extorsion = normal. I see.


----------



## Bump (Apr 18, 2018)

Goodbye Canelo


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2018)

lol I saw Big Baby at Gleason's Gym last week. I found out he knew of me when I was kid. A few years older. 

Looking forward to seeing him fight more.


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Just watched the highlights from last night, as everyone predicted GGG murdered Vanes 
And Haye tough luck kid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> Just watched the highlights from last night, as everyone predicted GGG murdered Vanes
> And Haye tough luck kid


Damn, he beat him like he stole something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Vanes had a good first round, but GGG is just too strong. No one ever did Vanes like that. Not Charlo, not Lara, not Andrade.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 6, 2018)

I was out of my fucking home. FUCKING GIRL I BONE, IT SEEMS THAT HER PUSSY MATCHES UP PERFECTLY WITH MY FAVORITE SPORTS EVENTS(Barça x RM, Corinthians playing EVERYTIME, Golovkin fighting, etc).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 14, 2018)

TasteTheDifference said:


> idk ... the thing is I dont respect canelo after the mayweather fight, he was wheezing like a geriatric at the end of that one, so regardless of the logic that he should win this just meh



Sorry for the necro on this old post, but I have to defend Canelo on this one. If you ever practiced a sport, try to remember when you were winning it(As in the process of winning and after the victory) and about when you were losing it(In both the process of losing and after the loss). It's an overwhelmingly huge difference. I play football(Real football, not american football), and whenever my team is winning by a good margin, god oh god, everything looks wonderful, we connect every pass, people who can't dribble at all pull it off(Like me), the keeper makes some incredible saves, everything looks fine, and everything works out, I am a fat fucker that tires in like 10 minutes of playing football, and when I'm winning I can go like 30 minutes without even fucking resting or feeling tired. After the game, my muscles aren't sore, my back doesn't hurt, even my heel and ankle are fine(I have several problems with both of them). Now, when my team is losing, everything is fucking bad. Our passes seem to always be too long or too short, the best dribbler in the team goes to try and dribble and trips himself up alone with the ball, I tire in like 8 minutes and I'm just fucking done and everything in my body hurts and is asking to go home.

This difference is fucking real, it's one of the reasons why it seems that teams that are already in a tough spot tend to have more injuries, tire faster, while the team that is doing well and in a winning streak just looks like magic how no one has an injury, or doesn't tire or even if it has injuried players the players heal quickier seemingly. I do not know if it's medically well-documented, I would be prone to think that it is, but many, many players, at least in Brazil give interviews like " Man, when we won [INSERT TROPHY HERE], even playing every game of the season and the last game going to 120 minutes, we partied and celebrated and I was not tired at all, I felt like I was in top condition" and also it is just sensible the difference between the shape of the guys in a winning streak and the guys in a losing streak, even if the guys in a losing streak are in first place and the winning in second.

When you're stressed, it seems that everything makes you tire faster, when you're frustrated, you wear yourself out in time spams that normally you'd be feeling pretty much fresh. And as Canelo was schooled by Floyd. S-C-H-O-O-L-ED . Through and through.It was humiliating. As Canelo knew that he lost every round, it only kept gettting worse, he kept tyring, keep punching the air, and Mayweather is known for being an opponent that just tires you, mentally and physically, I guess we shouldn't condemn Canelo on that one.

Wow, pretty huge post for something old. Sorry.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

And yet that one judge scored the Canelo/ Mayweather fight a draw. Ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And yet that one judge scored the Canelo/ Mayweather fight a draw. Ridiculous.



Don't even remind me of that .


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2018)

Canelo was young at that time as well, current Canelo is a monster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Really hoping Joshua takes the $50 million and fights Wilder. The "I want to stay in the UK for my fans" talk sounds like an obvious attempt at ducking.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 24, 2018)

Wilder's management fucked up at not meeting Hearns in person.

Joshua gives no fucks about fans but wants that backyard advantage. Wilder should be able to KO him to the next week so it would be useless.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 12, 2018)

Hope there's no PED's in the way of this fight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

inb4 tainted meat


----------



## Bump (Jun 13, 2018)

Canelo vs GGG 2 Re booked


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 13, 2018)

Bump said:


> Canelo vs GGG 2 Re booked



Come on, Triple G, you'll probably lose now, don't do this. 

The guy was AWARDED a draw. The guy used PED's, and PED's effects don't disappear. 

You'll probably lose but you would punch him senseless if you were in your prime. Respect Triple G.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

inb4 tainted burritos


----------



## Bump (Jun 14, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Come on, Triple G, you'll probably lose now, don't do this.
> 
> The guy was AWARDED a draw. The guy used PED's, and PED's effects don't disappear.
> 
> You'll probably lose but you would punch him senseless if you were in your prime. Respect Triple G.



Yeah GGG doesnt need this fight, once Canelo poped for PEDs I dont care his argument GGG didn't have to take this fight, respect



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 tainted burritos


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 14, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah GGG doesnt need this fight, once Canelo poped for PEDs I dont care his argument GGG didn't have to take this fight, respect


Not only that but the first time around Triple G won. 

Adalaide Byrd saved Canelo big time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

GGG gonna make like $40 million off this fight. He'll be ok.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Hope there's no PED's in the way of this fight.


I would rep but can't.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 30, 2018)

So, did anyone catch Mikey Garcia v Robert Easter Jr. ? I'm gonna go watch in a few minutes(After I watch Aldo v Stephens).

Was it any good ? I already know that Mikey won and that he isn't going to box Errol Spence Jr., which I think it would be the best option, but still, a possible fight with Crawford should be as good as that.

Edit: I know Garcia won, but don't know which round, if it went the distance, how was the K.O, if there was even a KO, etc, so please try not to spoil much for me.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 30, 2018)

The match was taken down on the site where I generally watch. So I didn't watch.

Someone has a good site other than mmmacore ? PM me the link please or just post in this thread the link if you will. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 31, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So, did anyone catch Mikey Garcia v Robert Easter Jr. ? I'm gonna go watch in a few minutes(After I watch Aldo v Stephens).
> 
> Was it any good ? I already know that Mikey won and that he isn't going to box Errol Spence Jr., which I think it would be the best option, but still, a possible fight with Crawford should be as good as that.
> 
> Edit: I know Garcia won, but don't know which round, if it went the distance, how was the K.O, if there was even a KO, etc, so please try not to spoil much for me.



It was an okay fight.  Easter couldn't put much together, so his right hand collected dust while he used his range and threw out the jab a lot.  Mikey continues to have good head movement, strong fundamentals, and he picks his shots well.  Not much else to say, particularly without spoiling.

As far as Spence goes, Mikey actually did suggest he was going to move up to fight him.  Personally, I think that's a bad move.

Loma is the obvious next choice in my mind, but I wonder if Mikey would prefer to risk Spence, because the increase in weight gives him an out if he loses.  In contrast, a loss to Loma looks worse for him.  Either way, we need that fight soon.

Don't know about any decent streaming sites.  I watch most fights live or just go to the boxing subreddit and wait for a link.  Dailymotion or ok.ru tend to have a lot of fights uploaded, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 31, 2018)

Takahashi said:


> As far as Spence goes, Mikey actually did suggest he was going to move up to fight him. Personally, I think that's a bad move.
> 
> Loma is the obvious next choice in my mind, but I wonder if Mikey would prefer to risk Spence, because the increase in weight gives him an out if he loses. In contrast, a loss to Loma looks worse for him. Either way, we need that fight soon.



I think Spence is the better decision. It has good pay check, people want to see him go against othe recognizable greats of this era, it's always an exciting fight when you get to see someone lose their 0(Which will inevitably happen) and there's always that "I moved up so that's why I lost" if he loses. Loma is too dangerous tbf. I like Mikey, but I think he would get outboxed and out-worked(Although not necessarily outsped tho, Loma would set traps against Mikey from weird angles, cutting of the ring, and the other shit that is the reason why he's known as "Hi-Tech")I think that if Mikey fights Loma it would happen another Mayweather v Canelo type of schooling. And I _like _Mikey, it is just that No Mas Chenko is just too god damn good.


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 31, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I think Spence is the better decision. It has good pay check, people want to see him go against othe recognizable greats of this era, it's always an exciting fight when you get to see someone lose their 0(Which will inevitably happen) and there's always that "I moved up so that's why I lost" if he loses.



For sure, what I meant by a bad move is that he almost certainly won't win.  



> Loma is too dangerous tbf. I like Mikey, but I think he would get outboxed and out-worked(Although not necessarily outsped tho, Loma would set traps against Mikey from weird angles, cutting of the ring, and the other shit that is the reason why he's known as "Hi-Tech")I think that if Mikey fights Loma it would happen another Mayweather v Canelo type of schooling. And I _like _Mikey, it is just that No Mas Chenko is just too god damn good.



Probably, but it would still be Loma's biggest test to date, so I'd hate for him to miss it.  I don't see him going up to 147, so the p4p competition gets sparse if he can't move up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

Fury and Wilder in negotiations.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 31, 2018)

Takahashi said:


> Probably, but it would still be Loma's biggest test to date, so I'd hate for him to miss it. I don't see him going up to 147, so the p4p competition gets sparse if he can't move up.



Oh, right, I totally forgot about how important P4P is .


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fury and Wilder in negotiations.



God, I hate Fury.  Doubt the fight will actually happen, but if it does, I hope Wilder puts him down.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 1, 2018)

Mikey is always talking about fighting people he has no intention of getting in the ring with, and he certainly isn't jumping weight clases to fight the most dangerous fucker in the division, who has a chance of smacking him so bad that his career might end up shortened. He's also looking for that Pacquiao payday.

I say let Wilder beat Fury and add the lineal championship to the spoils from a Joshua fight in April. Meanwhile AJ has to deal with Povetkin, and then he's talking some mad shit about fighting Usyk in April. Which is stupid because Usyk should first aclimate to  HW.

In a funnier world, Fury slaps Joshua and Wilder and becomes the undisputed N°1 heavyweight lol


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 1, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> In a funnier world, Fury slaps Joshua and Wilder and becomes the undisputed N°1 heavyweight lol


No that is not a funny world


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 1, 2018)

This is what cocaine does to you.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 19, 2018)

Can't wait for wilder to destroy fury.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 25, 2018)

KSI Vs Logan Paul Draw.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 26, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> KSI Vs Logan Paul Draw.


my moronic little brother actually paid 8 euros for this farce instead of a 2 min search for a stream lmfao. didn't even know he did that untill it was too late 

i did end up watching some of it with him tho. i'll admit it was pretty fun to laugh at these jokers  

having said all that from what i saw i thought KSI edged him out. although that might just be my bias talking. i swear to god i still can't fucking comprehend how chloe bennett, daisy motherfucking johnson, is dating the whitest dudebro i've ever seen


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 26, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> my moronic little brother actually paid 8 euros for this farce instead of a 2 min search for a stream lmfao. didn't even know he did that untill it was too late
> 
> i did end up watching some of it with him tho. i'll admit it was pretty fun to laugh at these jokers
> 
> having said all that from what i saw i thought KSI edged him out. although that might just be my bias talking. i swear to god i still can't fucking comprehend how chloe bennett, daisy motherfucking johnson, is dating the whitest dudebro i've ever seen



Especially since she always whines about the Racism she gets and yet she is dating a guy know for being a Dudebro who is pretty racist against Asians.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 26, 2018)

Man, KSI really lacks talent, I would call it a fix if those punches weren't so convincing while this guys are like low amateur level.

His bro got KTFO right?


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 26, 2018)

KSI is smaller and has less reach given its two talentless hacks Logan really should win. Even if you can say KSI has had more practice.

Granted its about making money so not a surprise it ended in a draw.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 26, 2018)

That Logan piece of shit gassed hard tho, that's something KSI should look into for the rematch.

Not that they are ever getting $ from me


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 26, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That Logan piece of shit gassed hard tho, that's something KSI should look into for the rematch.
> 
> Not that they are ever getting $ from me



Not a Surprise not like Logan is going to fight smart he seems like the type to go for a TKO.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 26, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Not a Surprise not like Logan is going to fight smart he seems like the type to go for a TKO.



In my first fight I was also out of stamina by the 4 despite having no such troubles in training, fighting is just really, really tiresome, pacing yourself and correct breathing is vital and that just isn't happening in your first real bout.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 27, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> In my first fight I was also out of stamina by the 4 despite having no such troubles in training, fighting is just really, really tiresome, pacing yourself and correct breathing is vital and that just isn't happening in your first real bout.



Mental Impact as well Stress Pressure Etc...Plus you know career defining don't think either one can recover from a defeat.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2018)

I thought Logan was a boxer.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 27, 2018)

He was a wrestler or some shit idk


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 27, 2018)

This is the Knockoff Version of Mayweather vs McGregor.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 27, 2018)

Nah i'd say if anything this was like a very autistic version of GGG vs canelo.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 27, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Nah i'd say if anything this was like a very autistic version of GGG vs canelo.



I meant in the marketing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2018)

Anyone care about the Pacman Mayweather rematch?


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 15, 2018)

I mean, I'd still watch it, but it's pretty clear this is Mayweather once again putting himself in the limelight right before a big fight.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2018)

I'd watch for entertainment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2018)

Pacquiao has even less of a chance to win now than before. And I'm sure the rematch will be just as disappointing. 

But at this point I can't underestimate the marketing genius that is Money May. I'm sure he's gonna end up taking my money when the time comes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm hearing Mayweather/Pacquiao chatter.  But is that just an "event" or is it a big boxing match?

I certainly have no desire to see it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2018)

I need streams for the GGG v Canelo  fight bros.

I predict GGG winning btw


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I need streams for the GGG v Canelo help fight bros.
> 
> I predict GGG winning btw



THIS POST IS SECONDED ENTIRELY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2018)

Guys ? No one has found a streaming link ? @~Gesy~ ?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2018)

WHAT YOU DOING TRIPLE G ? PRESSURE THE FUCKER. DON'T LOSE, YOU'RE A WARRIOR.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 15, 2018)

Links??


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2018)

Schneider said:


> Links??


this situation

I'm using this


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 16, 2018)

I DON'T KNOW WHO WON, I DON'T WHAT TO SAY, I AM JUST FEELING THE FEELS RIGHT NOW


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 16, 2018)

Fuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkk


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 16, 2018)

BULLSHIT, MY MAN GOLOVKIN WON THAT. I'M SALTY.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Sep 16, 2018)

This shit is so rigged. 

Disgusting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 16, 2018)

I'M SO SALTY I COULD HAVE A GDP OF MY OWN IF I COMMERCIALIZED MY SALT.


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 16, 2018)

GGG with the draw and Canelo with the "win." Lol.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 16, 2018)

Man gotta feel for my man GGG


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm so sad and salty right now fuckkkkk


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 16, 2018)

Triple G won two fights and got a draw and a L. 

PEDnelo and his money with the Rigged Boy Promotions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 16, 2018)

The funny thing is this match was alot closer than that "draw" last year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 16, 2018)

Canelo's only "claim" to victory was technically throwing more power punches. 

Triple G rocked the guy 3 or 4 times. Triple G was landing that jab at will. And the difference in power punches was not that big.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for the  llinks dudes

Ended w/ ggg's first loss via decision. only managed to see the last 3 rounds but from the looks of it seems like they said canelo fully deserved it being the aggressor overall.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

GGG robbed twice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2018)

Canelo can take quite a beating. GGG threw everything at him and he stood his ground regardless.

I wanted GGG to win but Canelo seemed like the more dominating fighter..especially early on .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 16, 2018)

I had GGG 7-4-1 in the 1st fight. That was a clear robbery, and Byrd was bought. If you literally gave Canelo every single split/close round in that one, it still would have been a draw at best.

This was easily closer, and a better fight. I scored it for Golovkin again, but my scorecard was definitely closer this time around. I can at least see Canelo edging this one by a round at best or a draw, especially with his body-work throughout the first few rounds.

It seems you can't beat Canelo in a close fight though. You either have to stop him or dominate the fight. Trout, Lara, and both GGG fights specifically, but he even got rounds against Mayweather and Cotto that he had no business winning.

I feel bad for my guy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 16, 2018)

@Stringer man maybe i should get into MMA more. This shit's depressing


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Canelo can take quite a beating. GGG threw everything at him and he stood his ground regardless.
> 
> I wanted GGG to win but Canelo seemed like the more dominating fighter..especially early on .



The clearest rounds were later in the fight, and they were Golovkin's. He was legitimately beating his ass in rounds 10 and 11.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 16, 2018)

GGG is going to get the 3rd fight when he is 40, after Canelo pigs out and is caught with more contaminated meat the next time.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 16, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> @Stringer man maybe i should get into MMA more. This shit's depressing


yea boxing's a beautiful sport but shit's corrupt as hell

MMA has its problems but nothing on this level and so blatant, discussions are pretty fun too

you should definitely join in


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> The clearest rounds were later in the fight, and they were Golovkin's. He was legitimately beating his ass in rounds 10 and 11.


I agree. I think Golovkin did better as the fight went on..but I feel Canelo controlled the pace early on. GGG had his moment's but there was times when you can clearly see him stalling to make it to the next round.

Canelo's performed liked the more skillful fighter but a case could've been made for either fighter.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 16, 2018)

actually forgot the fight was on today until I saw all the commotion online , watching the fight right now

@Lucifer Morningstar let's recruit and introduce disenchanted boxing fans to the Arts


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 16, 2018)

Claims of a robbery are really overblown.  I had it as a draw, but there were pretty clear toss-up rounds.  A Canelo win isn't outrageous, nor is it indicative of corruption.  Look to the first fight for a clear example of that, not here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Canelo the Roman Reigns of boxing.


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> GGG robbed twice.



Now he is just G.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

I expected Canelo to win.  Who has GGG even beaten?  I don’t see a particularly impressive resume when I look at his fight history.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 16, 2018)

Stringer said:


> actually forgot the fight was on today until I saw all the commotion online , watching the fight right now
> 
> @Lucifer Morningstar let's recruit and introduce disenchanted boxing fans to the Arts


Tfw u don't have to wait five years for logical fights to happen when u watch MMA.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 16, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> @Stringer man maybe i should get into MMA more. This shit's depressing


Admittedly, MMA isn't as advanced as boxing right now in terms of the quality of athletes and overall depth. This is largely due to MMA being in its infant years, so it takes a lot less time to become an elite level fighter especially for those that have a background in other combat sports like Wrestling, BJJ, Boxing, etc.

However MMA as a concept is slightly more interesting and enjoyable, as it encompasses a broader view of fighting and gives us a clearer indication of who the better fighter is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

To the three bitchboys that negged me for saying GGG got robbed...

GGG GOT ROBBED.

Twice.

"Canelo was the aggressor." "Canelo controlled the fight." Being the aggressor doesn't mean shit if the guy you're stalking is throwing back at you. GGG was the aggressor in the first fight, but Canelo only fought in spurts. Canelo was the aggressor tonight, but GGG still beat him in punch output and landed the more telling blows, so it doesn't mean anything. People get too caught up in who was putting on pressure, etc. GGG outboxed this Golden Boy fraud.

Maybe post something to add to the discussion or stop being such a bunch of sensitive vaginas. Now fuck off, cunts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 16, 2018)

> Canelo threw more power punches; not once was GGG hurt though
> When GGG threw his, Canelo was clearly getting hurt(Specially in the late rounds, there were like 3 straight rounds that GGG won)
> The rounds that I award to Canelo were extremely close and I had him winning all the rounds that I awarded him by a point, in contrast, the rounds that I award to GGG he was clearly superior and stunned/hurt Canelo big time
> Canelo was getting jabed the entire fight, GGG's main offensive weapon(Jab) was landing clean through the entirety of fight
> This was closer to a draw than the first one, that GGG _CLEARLY WON_ 
> GGG is the moral winner, he fought against PEDnelo and Rigged Boy Promotions on his own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Sep 16, 2018)

New to boxing here. How does the scoring system actually works? Punches landed? Thrown/landed ratio? Damage? Looks highly subjective and very rig prone to me.

And wondering if canelo being a bigger younger potential cash cow with a big promoter behind him may be a factor? just askin totally aint salty


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Schneider said:


> New to boxing here. How does the scoring system actually works? Punches landed? Thrown/landed ratio? Damage? Looks highly subjective and very rig prone to me.
> 
> And wondering if canelo being a bigger younger potential cash cow with a big promoter behind him may be a factor? just askin totally aint salty



Yes, the scoring is highly subjective, but the criteria used is ring generalship(basically whose controlling the pace and tone of the fight), punching (quality and quantity), defense (blocking and making the other guy miss), effective aggression (the guy who is more aggressive, but it means more than coming forward, he also has to be throwing and landing punches and making the other guy go on the defensive).

And Canelo has had a few highly controversial judgments in his career all go his way. So yeah, any close decisions will almost always go his way. Including very ridiculous lopsided scores in fights that were close or where he clearly lost. Some people think his promoters have something to do with it, but to say there isn’t a financial motive behind it all is being very naive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Media scorecards, btw. I couldn’t find a single one that thought Canelo won. 

Harold Lederman (HBO Sports): 116-112 Golovkin

Brian Campbell (CBS sports): 116-112 Golovkin

Dan Rafael (ESPN): 114-114 draw

Salvador Rodríguez (ESPN Mexico): 114-114 draw

Gareth A Davies (The Telegraph): 116-112 Golovkin

Josh Peter (USA Today): 115-113 Golovkin

Sports Illustrated: 114-114 draw

Dylan Hernandez (LA Times): 115-113Golovkin

Lance Pugmire (La Times): 114-114draw

Box Scene: 114-114 draw

Chris Mannix (Yahoo! Sports): 115-113 Golovkin

Kevin Iole (Yahoo! Sports): 114-114 draw

The Guardian: 116-112 Golovkin

Joe DePaolo (Washington Post): 115-113 Golovkin

Mike Coppinger (Ring Magazine): 114-114 draw

Sherdog.com: 116-112 Golovkin

Jai Bednall (news.com.au): 115-113 Golovkin

Brian Mazique (Forbes): 114-114 draw

Adam Abramowitz (Ring Magazine and SN Boxing): 115-113 Golovkin

Tom Craze (Bad Left Hook): 116-112 Golovkin

Fraser Coffeen (Bloody Elbow): 115-113 Golovkin

The Associated Press: 114-114 draw

Bill Simmons (HBO and The Ringer): 114-114 draw

Steven Muehlhausen (Sporting News): 116-112 Golovkin

Michael Montero (MonteroOnBoxing):115-113 Golovkin

Matt Christie (Boxing News): 115-114 Golovkin

George Willis (New York Post): 114-114 draw

Below The Belt Podcast: 115-113 Golovkin

World Boxing News: 115-113 Golovkin

Jeff Powell (Daily Mail): 116-113 Golovkin


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Lmao boxing judges, "It's better to go with the 28 year old than the 36 year old."


----------



## Schneider (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yes, the scoring is highly subjective, but the criteria used is *ring generalship(basically whose controlling the pace and tone of the fight)*,* punching (quality and quantity)*, defense (blocking and making the other guy miss), *effective aggression (the guy who is more aggressive, but it means more than coming forward, he also has to be throwing and landing punches and making the other guy go on the defensive)*.
> 
> And Canelo has had a few highly controversial judgments in his career all go his way. So yeah, any close decisions will almost always go his way. Including very ridiculous lopsided scores in fights that were close or where he clearly lost. Some people think his promoters have something to do with it, but to say there isn’t a financial motive behind it all is being very naive.



3 years ago i used to preach mayweather legit won against pac due to internet comments about him being the purest technical boxer like a goddamn gospel to my friends who were just as clueless. seems like i gotta rewatch the whole goddamn thing 




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Media scorecards, btw. I couldn’t find a single one that thought Canelo won.
> 
> Harold Lederman (HBO Sports): 116-112 Golovkin
> 
> ...





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Media scorecards, btw. I couldn’t find a single one that thought Canelo won.
> 
> Harold Lederman (HBO Sports): 116-112 Golovkin
> 
> ...



oh well

thank god for the streams. gonna lose sleep if i paid 80 bucks for something possibly rigged


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And Canelo has had a few highly controversial judgments in his career all go his way. So yeah, any close decisions will almost always go his way. Including very ridiculous lopsided scores in fights that were close or where he clearly lost. Some people think his promoters have something to do with it, but to say there isn’t a financial motive behind it all is being very naive.



You forgot to mention shit like this:

told

You said you are new, @Schneider so I'll show you how Rigged Boy Promotions(Golden Boy Promotions, the Promoters for Canelo) operate. In this fight, Canelo was outboxed, outsped, outexperience, and in general he was OUTMATCHED. Floyd took Canelo to school and then to university, then back to school. Seriously, I, myself, awarded NO, I mean ZERO, ZERO, FUCKING ZERO rounds to Canelo, in that boxing match, Canelo was outmatched so hard it was not even funny. Just some stats from CompuBox(From the above link):

Jabs landed for Mayweather: 139
Jabs thrown by Mayweather: 330
Percentage(Jabs): 42%

Power punches landed by Mayweather: 93
Power punches thrown by Mayweather: 175
Percentage(Power punches): 53%



Jabs landed for Canelo: 44
Jabs thrown by Canelo 294:
Percentage(Jabs): 15%

Power punches landed by Canelo: 73
Power punches thrown by Canelo: 232
Percentage(Power punches): 31%

The difference was abysmal, and you can see both in the fight and in the stats, Floyd was in ZERO MOMENTS even looking like he possibly could be irritated at all by Canelo. I remember I had Mayweather up like 120-108 or something like that. And one of the decisions had the guts to ASSIGN A DRAW(C.J. Ross 114-114).



Schneider said:


> 3 years ago i used to preach mayweather legit won against pac due to internet comments about him being the purest technical boxer like a goddamn gospel to my friends who were just as clueless. seems like i gotta rewatch the whole goddamn thing



Mayweather actually controled that fight. Floyd's Ring Generalship, Defense and Punching are out of this world. I think he never got points for actual aggression tho. But he was a master at controlling the pace of the fight with his defense and his sharp and precise punches. 

Damn, I never thought I'd say this ... I miss Mayweather.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Media scorecards, btw. I couldn’t find a single one that thought Canelo won.
> 
> Harold Lederman (HBO Sports): 116-112 Golovkin
> 
> ...


Well that settles it then.


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 16, 2018)

Schneider said:


> 3 years ago i used to preach mayweather legit won against pac due to internet comments about him being the purest technical boxer like a goddamn gospel to my friends who were just as clueless. seems like i gotta rewatch the whole goddamn thing



You don't, Mayweather won clearly.

The problem with a lot of people's assumptions about scoring is that the 4 categories are in any way equal.  At the end of the day, *everything comes down to landing shots*.  Whether volume or quality are valued is completely up to the judge.  You get no points for smooth defensive moves if you don't use it to set up your offense -- something Canelo lost out on in the first fight.  Ring generalship isn't controlling the fight if you aren't landing shots.  Effective aggression is only effective if you're hitting the other guy.

In practice, scoring is just landing shots.  Also, don't be swayed by final punch numbers, because scoring is done round by round.

Again, I'll reiterate that this is not a robbery in any way.  A draw is the best call, in my opinion, but the difference of one round is completely fair.

GGG learned nothing from the first fight.  He started slow, didn't go to the body, and for some bizarre reason, didn't follow up after hard shots.  Maybe it's because Canelo changed up his gameplan and went after him, dunno.

The uppercut he landed on Canelo in one of the middle rounds could have set up a potential KD with a left hook.  I'm really disappointed he didn't follow through on much outside of 1-2s.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 16, 2018)

Takahashi said:


> The problem with a lot of people's assumptions about scoring is that the 4 categories are in any way equal. At the end of the day, *everything comes down to landing shots*. Whether volume or quality are valued is completely up to the judge. You get no points for smooth defensive moves if you don't use it to set up your offense -- something Canelo lost out on in the first fight. Ring generalship isn't controlling the fight if you aren't landing shots. Effective aggression is only effective if you're hitting the other guy.
> 
> In practice, scoring is just landing shots. Also, don't be swayed by final punch numbers, because scoring is done round by round.
> 
> ...



I'll agree with everything you said on this post(Specially the part of the follow up from GGG, he was too ... Respectful of going in after landing good shots, in the last three rounds he had Canelo in, like, three or four different occasions) and I myself think that this is either a draw or a match slightly going to Golovkin, so it's not absurd that GGG didn't win this.

HOWEVER, with all the shady shit that happened whenever Canelo went the distance, like, for example his last fight against GGG(In which, I think it's clear to anyone: GGG won) and Mayweather not getting a UD, instead getting MD, the PED and the fact that his suspension was a slap on the wrist, we can conclude that this was a robbery.

If this was only one case, of the judges just having a different opinion than th media in general, I'd still be like " I feel like GGG won ", but I wouldn't be calling this a robbery. Now, with the previous history of love story Canelo and judges I feel like we can say it was a robbery.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2018)

That was such a fucking joke.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> You forgot to mention shit like this:
> 
> told
> 
> You said you are new, @Schneider so I'll show you how Rigged Boy Promotions(Golden Boy Promotions, the Promoters for Canelo) o.



Yeah Goldboy is dirty. My uncle promotes boxing shows in Jamaica in NY and signs a few fighters to contracts. They tried to steal talent smh.


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 16, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I'll agree with everything you said on this post(Specially the part of the follow up from GGG, he was too ... Respectful of going in after landing good shots, in the last three rounds he had Canelo in, like, three or four different occasions) and I myself think that this is either a draw or a match slightly going to Golovkin, so it's not absurd that GGG didn't win this.
> 
> HOWEVER, with all the shady shit that happened whenever Canelo went the distance, like, for example his last fight against GGG(In which, I think it's clear to anyone: GGG won) and Mayweather not getting a UD, instead getting MD, the PED and the fact that his suspension was a slap on the wrist, we can conclude that this was a robbery.
> 
> If this was only one case, of the judges just having a different opinion than th media in general, I'd still be like " I feel like GGG won ", but I wouldn't be calling this a robbery. Now, with the previous history of love story Canelo and judges I feel like we can say it was a robbery.



But calling it a robbery implies that the judges for this fight were either paid off or incompetent.  As far as I'm concerned, we got 3 perfectly reasonable scorecards.  I know we're all kind of jaded dealing with corruption, but far too many fans are acting like this was some Bradley-Pac shit.

If you want to define robbery as "Canelo consistently gets the nod in close fights, and sometimes even when he clearly loses", I won't disagree, but that's a grievance with his career.  As an isolated case, we got a fantastic, close fight, and the judges/ref did their jobs, so I have no complaints.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

You know, Don King was said to be a master at making fights be “a robbery without evidence.” Basically... One judge will bought off to have it a draw, one judge will be bought off to give your guy at least seven rounds, and the third guy will be allowed to score it however. That way, people can just say: “Man, this was a close fight!”

Gee, how did last night’s judging go?


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 16, 2018)

A close fight was scored like it was a close fight.  Clearly robbery


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Takahashi said:


> A close fight was scored like it was a close fight.  Clearly robbery



Now you get it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You know, Don King was said to be a master at making fights be “a robbery without evidence.” Basically... One judge will bought off to have it a draw, one judge will be bought off to give your guy at least seven rounds, and the third guy will be allowed to score it however. That way, people can just say: “Man, this was a close fight!”
> 
> Gee, how did last night’s judging go?



Yeah giving the W to Canelo is a good investment for them. He can go for a long time at his current age.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2018)

It was a fantastic fight no question, but I'm not convinced it was *that* close.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 16, 2018)

It is going to be so annoying if Golovkin gets the 3rd fight in his late '30s, and if he legitimately loses that, to see all the historical revisionism for the 1st 2 fights.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 19, 2018)

anyone up for 40 year olds duking it out? Kappa


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 19, 2018)

Schneider said:


> anyone up for 40 year olds duking it out? Kappa


Mayweather's gonna lose his 0.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 19, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Mayweather's gonna lose his 0.



well it'll prolly be in vegas so about that..


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 19, 2018)

Wanheng Menayothin has his 50-0 beat anyway


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2018)

They should just keep fighting until one of them can't go on anymore.

Feels like people claim robbery after every big fight these days.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>



76% give it or take thought GGG won. While 4% give it or take thought Canelo won.

If it isn't robbery I don't know what it is. Either Boxing makes it easy for people who know jack shit about boxing to be "Official Judges" OR they are very much rigged. 

With Canelo's past(Getting iffy decisions, like that C.J. Ross against Mayweather, and the slap on the wrist for PED) ... I'm calling this robbery.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 21, 2018)

Ggg vs canelo aside, anyone else putting their house on aj this saturday?ck


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 21, 2018)

Schneider said:


> Ggg vs canelo aside, anyone else putting their house on aj this saturday?ck



Saturday ? OH MAN I'M NOT GONNA WATCH IT LIVE. I will be drinking with my mates.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2018)

Nah, Povetkin actually stands  a chance. Should've been betting the farm on AJ his last two fights against those two bums Takam and Parker.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, Povetkin actually stands a chance. Should've been betting the farm on AJ his last two fights against those two bums Takam and Parker.



GOD THAT FIGHT AGAINST PARKER. I CAUGHT IT IN THE END AND IT STILL IT WAS BORING BEYOND BORING.

Half blame of the ref and half blame of the boxers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2018)

That ref was terrible, yeah. He wouldn't let any infighting happen whatsoever. And he let AJ call his own timeout.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

Can't respect AJ until he fights Deontay.

I hate the politics of boxing .


----------



## Schneider (Sep 22, 2018)

not a big fan of wilder's style. seems to me he has way more brute to finesse ratio in his mix which works because of his immense physicality. kind of like the modern day george foreman. looks pretty rough compared to refined fighters like klitschko/floyd/loma though perhaps can be more entertaining to watch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2018)

I like watching Wilder, because yes, he’s basically just a knockout artist, but he’s also deceptively tricky. He only has that big right hand, but the ways he’ll time it, counter with it or sneak it in on people is very crafty. The Ortiz fight was great.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 22, 2018)

While I agree Wilder is lacking in technical prowess, I don't mind it even if he's not one of my favourite boxers (he's ok). At the end of the day you do what you gotta do to win.

I find it hypocritical that people give Wilder shit for abandoning proper Boxing etiquette and just impose his superior physical attributes on people, yet George Foreman did the exact same thing yet people remember him so fondly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2018)

Mayweather is the most technical boxer of our time..doesn't mean I don't feel like I was held up at gunpoint after most of his matches.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 22, 2018)

HOLY SHIET, I DIDN'T CATCH THE FIGHT. HOW IT WENT ? DAMN, I FUCKED UP.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 22, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> HOLY SHIET, I DIDN'T CATCH THE FIGHT. HOW IT WENT ? DAMN, I FUCKED UP.


AJ had a slow start and povetkin came in well prepared but AJ weathered the storm and went in for the kill and KO'd him in the 7th round.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 22, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> AJ had a slow start and povetkin came in well prepared but AJ weathered the storm and went in for the kill and KO'd him in the 7th round.



I knew about the K.O at the seventh but not the rest, thanks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2018)

Povetkin came out very aggressive and broke AJ’s nose. Probably knew that was his only chance before he gassed out. Credit to AJ for weathering the storm and finishing Povetkin off. All the judges had AJ up huge on the scorecards at the time of stoppage, when most people thought the fight was a draw or Povetkin was up a round or two. The promoters strike again.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 23, 2018)

Larcher said:


> While I agree Wilder is lacking in technical prowess, I don't mind it even if he's not one of my favourite boxers (he's ok). At the end of the day you do what you gotta do to win.
> 
> I find it hypocritical that people give Wilder shit for abandoning proper Boxing etiquette and just impose his superior physical attributes on people, yet George Foreman did the exact same thing yet people remember him so fondly.



Was he not publicly embraced as the evil goliath back in his peak days? Hence the iconic ali bumaye chant back in zaire. I thought people started to warm up to him after his underdog story of becoming world champion again at twilight age by beating a young gun


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 23, 2018)

First Round: Povetkin 10-9
Second Round: Povetkin 10-8
Third Round: AJ 10-9
Fourth Round: Either 10-10 or 10-9 for AJ
Fifth Round: Povetkin 10-9
Sixth Round: AJ 10-9
Seventh Round: Well, AJ gave Povetkin hell early on. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Povetkin came out very aggressive and broke AJ’s nose. Probably knew that was his only chance before he gassed out. Credit to AJ for weathering the storm and finishing Povetkin off. All the judges had AJ up huge on the scorecards at the time of stoppage, when most people thought the fight was a draw or Povetkin was up a round or two. The promoters strike again.



I had Povetkin winning by a slim margin(But a draw wouldn't be far fetched). 

How did they have AJ over huge ? IT IS IMPOSSIBLE, POVETKIN HURT JOSHUA QUITE SOME TIMES.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 23, 2018)

Povetkin is passed his prime and still gave AJ hell. I really don't buy into the hype.

Filip Hrgović is the heavyweight prospect I have my eyes, he's only had a few fights granted one of them went to a decision it was still dominant.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> First Round: Povetkin 10-9
> Second Round: Povetkin 10-8
> Third Round: AJ 10-9
> Fourth Round: Either 10-10 or 10-9 for AJ
> ...



One judge had it 5 rounds to one for AJ and the other two had it 4-2 AJ. I can’t even comprehend how anyone would score the fight like that unless they were paid to. Povetkin was doing quite well.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> One judge had it 5 rounds to one for AJ and the other two had it 4-2 AJ. I can’t even comprehend how anyone would score the fight like that unless they were paid to. Povetkin was doing quite well.



HOLY SHIT, 5-1 ? ARE THEY CRAZY ? DID AJ EVEN DO ANYTHING OTHER THAN JAB IN THE FIRST 5 ROUNDS ?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 23, 2018)

Povetkin was on his way to get robbed, but grats to Joshua for actually closing the show tho. Wilder will hopefully do the same to Joshua in a few months



What do you guys think about Crawford vs Spence?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I like watching Wilder, because yes, he’s basically just a knockout artist, but he’s also deceptively tricky. He only has that big right hand, but the ways he’ll time it, counter with it or sneak it in on people is very crafty. The Ortiz fight was great.



You summed the reason why I like to see Wilder fight.

It's not that I love his technique, he has none.

It's that he has _strategy _and _timing _to compensate for his lack of technique. He is quite inventive at getting ways to land the right hand. 

If anyone here is also a fan of football: He's the Arjen Robben of boxing. You know that he only knows how to cut inside, you are expecting him to cut inside and he still cuts inside and gets passed you. The show of seeing Wilder fight is "What is he gonna try to pull to be able to deliver that right hand bomb ?".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Sep 28, 2018)

Any boxing experts here to help answer my question?

How legit/strong is charlie zellenhof?

I have zero boxing/mma/mua thai experience and am nothing more then a guy that cassually watches fights at tv/youtube.

To get things clear. I know his records are fake. And that he is a troll, likely mentally ill too.

But from the footage we've seen.

How tough is this guy?

How would he fare in a streetfight against your average joe?

How good would u rate him as a boxer?

I ask this because this guy is hated and arguebly rightfully so.

Look if hes legit shit. Then so be it. But atleast that answer is given not through a hate glasses.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 28, 2018)

Millón Vasto said:


> How would he fare in a streetfight against your average joe?



Very well. He builds his trollness on being able to defeat said average Joes(By going to gyms and challeging them, apparently) and saying that it's why he defeats these average Joes that makes him " a pro ". He isn't a pro by any means, but he's definetely above your average Joe.

He also seems to have quite the chin tho. But yeah, he is jack shit to any pro in any weight division.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Sep 28, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Very well. He builds his trollness on being able to defeat said average Joes(By going to gyms and challeging them, apparently) and saying that it's why he defeats these average Joes that makes him " a pro ". He isn't a pro by any means, but he's definetely above your average Joe.
> 
> He also seems to have quite the chin tho. But yeah, he is jack shit to any pro in any weight division.



That was kinda my hunch too.
He seems to have a chin and is above average joes.

Too bad this troll always runs away to see how the fight would conclude.

Hmm thanx for answering can i aak u a few more questions?

How legit/strong are ksi,deiji, jake paul and logan paul? Could u answer in the same fashion as  u did with charlie zellenhof.

Lastly. How do each compare with charlie zellenhof in a streetfight?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 28, 2018)

Millón Vasto said:


> How legit/strong are ksi,deiji, jake paul and logan paul? Could u answer in the same fashion as u did with charlie zellenhof.



[Keep in mind that whenever I say things like " He has good X ", it is compared to average Joes, not with professional boxers, professional boxers have strength/stamina/hand-eye coordination/reactions/etc on another planet than average Joes]

I honestly have no idea. I've seen KSI boxing vs Joe Weller. He has good cardio and had good-ish technique ... IIRC he swarmed the shit out of Joe Weller. Although he was pushing his punches instead of snapping them.

Have no idea on Deji, Jake and Logan Paul. 



Millón Vasto said:


> Lastly. How do each compare with charlie zellenhof in a streetfight?



I don't know their respective weights, but on "pure boxing" Charlie Cuckoolander is better.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 30, 2018)

ksi went balls deep in training but ironically logan came out the better boxer in the ring, ksi himself admitted he threw proper form out of the window. i'm going with ksi for overall better fighter though, logan was out of fumes on the second half, had it gone past round 6 he's bound to kiss the canvas. if another one is going to happen i'd put money on logan tho if he works on his conditioning


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2018)

I remember Charlie Z tried to fight Wilder, literally tried to run away, got chased down and then got knocked out.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Oct 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I remember Charlie Z tried to fight Wilder, literally tried to run away, got chased down and then got knocked out.



I dont think charlie zellenhof ever got knocked out cold. I saw it toom i think he got knocked down then he started crouching and people where trying to restrain deontay.

I think the closest u get to a knockout is when that 16 year kid albeit a big husky one at that nearly choked him out. He was getting annoyed charlie constantly went out of the ring in thier boxing sessions.

Then he was like fuck it and bassically chased him down in the gym wrestled him down and choked him.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 2, 2018)

wilder vs fury set on 1st december in LA. gonna be interesting with both of them having the wackier styles of fighting. who'll be your pick?

i'm going with wilder by tko. can't see fury winning without scorecards which are also slim at best


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2018)

Wilder is gonna test Fury's chin. I don't think Fury can last 12 rounds without getting tagged by at least one bomb.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 2, 2018)

Schneider said:


> wilder vs fury set on 1st december in LA. gonna be interesting with both of them having the wackier styles of fighting. who'll be your pick?
> 
> i'm going with wilder by tko. can't see fury winning without scorecards which are also slim at best



Fury the better boxer, Wilder has the A Bomb on his right hand.

I'm gonna go with mah man Wilder. But it can go either way.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 2, 2018)

This Fury is post 3 years of burguers + coke binges after the Wlad fight, so I would put my money on Wilder.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 3, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> You summed the reason why I like to see Wilder fight.
> 
> It's not that I love his technique, he has none.
> 
> ...


Zelenoff lost to a bottom of the barrel tomato can that had only ever won a single fight previously. Most times I see him challenge average Joe's in the gym he gets his ass handed to him. He goes off and says he won.

Zelenoff also has limited boxing training, cause the one gym he went to kicked him of. So he hasn't even really got much if any significant training in Boxing.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 3, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Zelenoff lost to a bottom of the barrel tomato can that had only ever won a single fight previously. Most times I see him challenge average Joe's in the gym he gets his ass handed to him. He goes off and says he won.
> 
> Zelenoff also has limited boxing training, cause the one gym he went to kicked him of. So he hasn't even really got much if any significant training in Boxing.



The videos(Against random average Joes, of course) I watched, he legit won.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 3, 2018)

Wilder has this in the bag. i don't even think Fury believes he can win. This is just a payday to facilitate the next 3 year coke binge.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2018)

I like Tyson Fury as a personality and he's the better boxer so I'm hoping he wins. Wilder's technique is so ugly I don't get how he has so many fans.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2018)

Eric doesn't like savage knockout artists.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eric doesn't like savage knockout artists.


 The knockouts don't even look good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2018)

Lying on the internet. smh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2018)

Szpilka got carted off unconscious to the hospital after that punch and didn't fight again for almost two years. That was one of the scariest knockouts I've ever seen.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm not saying ALL of his knockouts were ugly. And of course, his power is insane - I'm not questioning that at all. In fact some of his knockout punches look like they would only have knocked somebody out if there was genuinely extraordinary power coming behind it. That's part of why, IMO, they're not great to look at.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Crawford won easily tonight. Hope he fights Spence next.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Crawford won easily tonight. Hope he fights Spence next.


What about Lomaeko? I don't know to spell that man's name tbh.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 14, 2018)

Loma is too small to fight those guys.

The only big fight he could get into is against Garcia, but Micky is still talking about fighting Spence too.

Because he always talks about fighting people that will wreck him instead of pursuing realistic options.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Lomachenko is probably too small to ever fight Crawford. It’s asking a lot of him to go up


Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What about Lomaeko? I don't know to spell that man's name tbh.



Probably asking a little too much of Lomachenko to move up to fight Crawford.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2018)

Looks like McGregor wants a match against Malignaggi?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Looks like McGregor wants a match against Malignaggi?


He likes to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 24, 2018)

some questions to the more seasoned boxing fans, what do you think about the 8th round extra time out and the shots that landed the k.o? most of them looked illegal to me yet is it normal for the referee to just let it keep going? an extreme example, if i landed an excellent "accidental" crotch shot then proceeded to club the f out of my dizzy opponent with a fresh hook/uppercut would that give me the k.o win? might seem i'm trying to take from wilder but i'm legit curious. those slaps obviously had a big part in ortiz going down but if all it took from him was point deductions i'm wondering if there's another fighter who went as far to get a k.o.

also, does any of you actually take up boxing or any martial arts?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2018)

The 8th round extra time to get a doctor to check for a concussion is a mandatory rule in New York after one boxer got put into a coma from taking too much damage in a previous fight, so there really was no say in that.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Loma is too small to fight those guys.
> 
> The only big fight he could get into is against Garcia, but Micky is still talking about fighting Spence too.
> 
> Because he always talks about fighting people that will wreck him instead of pursuing realistic options.


But Rigondeaux wasn't too small for him? Feed him to Crawford.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 26, 2018)

Gunners said:


> But Rigondeaux wasn't too small for him? Feed him to Crawford



He was, and he was also old and not training correctly, so he took a paycheck and quited.

Loma is staying at 135 for the next few years according to him since he didnt feel confortable in the Linares fight.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 10, 2018)

Anyone watch Usyk vs Bellew?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 12, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Anyone watch Usyk vs Bellew?



Yeah, Usyk has finally been getting more credit recently for the work he has done in a division like CW. 

He is way better than most of the HW division. We don't really know about his durability, so I'd like to see some test against a Top-10 guy (maybe 2) before a fight with Joshua happens. The Joyce and Medzhidov fights are the best indicators of his durability, but still wouldn't put too much stock into them.

With his stamina, skills, and speed, he would dance on pretty much any HW outside of the top of the food chain. And if his durability is up to par, I can see him beating the Top-3 as well, though his defence does have some real holes. He doesn't have the power to really threaten a lot of HWs, but ito size and frame (especially after adding on a bit), he would be pretty similar to Ali's size (not saying he is anywhere near as good as Ali obviously). Along with the size and power difference, there is the issue of Joshua possibly going to the cards on a Matchroom show.. so Usyk would have to win fairly wide on the cards, and even then..

I think Usyk should fight the loser of Chisora-Whyte, Miller (though I can't see Hearns wanting this one), Povetkin, Pulev, or Parker. And it will likely be on the same card where Joshua fights the winner of Chisora-Whyte. Then the winners match up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Nov 12, 2018)

Yeah, I think he's handily more skilled than any HW, but the size disadvantage and not being the hardest hitter (not that he is pillow fisted) leaves some questions as to how he could do against the top HW's (Fury, Wilder, Joshua) but I wouldn't doubt him.

CW hasn't seen a boxer this talented since holyfield.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Nov 18, 2018)

Who do y'all think are the most underrated boxers of all time? My list:

Ken Buchanon: Scottish lightweight boxer, had an otherworldly good jab with nimble footwork and the typical British fighting spirit. For a British boxer he had solid defence, which you rarely see from our fighters. 

In a world where Roberto Duran wasn't a boxer, he could have very well been the best Lightweight of all time. Sadly, we didn't give him the praise and coverage he deserved back in the UK like we usually do with our notable boxers.


Orlando Canizales: A Mexican-American from Texas that fought at Bantamweight most his career. He would defend his BW world title/s a record breaking 16 times for that division.

Aggressive but technically sound, his footwork was impeccable and his offense from different angles is highly resemblant of a proto-loma.


Mike McCallum: Jamaican boxer that won world titles, as a JMW, MW, and LHW. Very tight and technical boxer that had some of the most vicious body shots.

He could take a punch from even the likes of Julian Jackson who he finished in two. His biggest claim to to fame though is giving James Toney two of his toughest matches. One of which was a draw, the other was a majority loss.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 18, 2018)

Joe Calzaghe. Could've been celebrated way more than he currently is, if only he had gone to the US in his prime days.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah, I love Joe Calzaghe. He made a bizarre approach to boxing work very well for himself. He came from a small gym and his dad wasn't exactly the most prestigious/experienced trainer either, but he was perfect for molding Calzaghes unorthodox style where as a different trainer would have probably tried to drift him away from that and enforce a more orthodox style that didn't disregard boxing conventions as much. Such a style may not have worked as well for Calzaghe.

He had incredible stamina, lightning handspeed, a true fighters will to win, an ability to adjust to adversity, and an underrated chin. He doesn't get enough credit for the fact he fought a lot of his career with all kinds of hand problems/surgeries and still ended his career undefeated.

A lot of Americans hate his guts unfortunately, because of how long he stayed in the UK and that his resume is underwhelming (which I can agree with) They act like Hopkins got robbed when it could have gone to either guy and suggest he was washed up when Joe fought him. I have to disagree, seeing as he was still winning World titles years after they encountered.

I agree that Roy Jones was way passed his best, but again Joes hand problems were only getting worst with time and he was no spring chicken either. Would have been an interesting fight if they both fought at their best, even if I favour RJJ there's no doubt in my mind it'd be competitive.

Overall, Joe is somewhere in the middle where he's overrated by most bits and overrated by most Americans. Regardless he's definitely one of the best boxers of the 00's.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 18, 2018)

Also I recall several years ago, someone comparing Joe to Sven Ottke on this forum which is totally unfair.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 30, 2018)

Is it me or the climate around fury vs wilder had completely changed? Everyone was on wilder tko before but i'm seeing more money on fury now especially on youtube


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 30, 2018)

Schneider said:


> Is it me or the climate around fury vs wilder had completely changed? Everyone was on wilder tko before but i'm seeing more money on fury now especially on youtube



I am not up to date.

Can someone please tag me on messages when it starts please ? I don't know if I'll remember it, because I have two assigned papers and a presentation for tomorrow(Yeah, saturday, I know)


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)

Schneider said:


> Is it me or the climate around fury vs wilder had completely changed? Everyone was on wilder tko before but i'm seeing more money on fury now especially on youtube


If it was back when Fury beat Klitschko, most people wouldn't have given Wilder a chance. 

Many people have warmed up to Wilder now since the ortiz win, cause he showed his approach can work on competent boxers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Schneider said:


> Is it me or the climate around fury vs wilder had completely changed? Everyone was on wilder tko before but i'm seeing more money on fury now especially on youtube



A lot of people want to believe that two years of booze, drugs and getting dangerously overweight didn’t affect Fury and that he’s trained himself back into prime form. They like to believe this because they’re so anti-Wilder they just can’t imagine someone as unorthodox and crude skill wise as Wilder can succeed. It’s kinda like how people still believed that Mike Tyson was still an elite fighter and had a chance against Lennox Lewis as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)

Did ANYONE that wasn't a casual think Tyson would beat Lewis at that point in his career?

Granted Lewis was past his best as well, but still.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Did ANYONE that wasn't a casual think Tyson would beat Lewis at that point in his career?
> 
> Granted Lewis was past his best as well, but still.



Tyson was the betting favorite for that fight. lol


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 1, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Did ANYONE that wasn't a casual think Tyson would beat Lewis at that point in his career?
> 
> Granted Lewis was past his best as well, but still.



Were there people betting on Tyson ? lol.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tyson was the betting favorite for that fight. lol


No way 

The bookies are never usually that off point with odds making. Lewis had only recently redeemed his loss to Rahman and was on the tail end of his career, but he was still in a much better place than Tyson at that point. Not to mention beat holyfield twice who beat Tyson twice.

I'd understand making tyson the favourite in their primes, but that fight would have been a real coin toss.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)

I'd still favour Lewis tho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

You have to have been in that era to understand just how strong the Tyson cult was. People just couldn’t let go of the image of the 1988 Tyson. This was also when Tyson said “I want to eat Lewis’ children” and then he bit Lewis in the press conference so there was the idea that Tyson was going to do some serious damage to him.

Up until that Lewis fight, Tyson was still knocking out the cans he fought, so no one(and by that I mean the casual public) really knew how far he’d fallen.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah, there is that. I was like three when the fight happened. 

The Tyson cult hasn't really faded tho. If anything his aura of invincibility has only increased, despite how his career panned out. I'm not denying he was great in his prime, but it was too short lived and the opposition he fought was too underwhelming for anyone to draw a conclusion as to how great he was.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 1, 2018)

Both jabs are just amazing. Deontay's jab is all about the set up and finding spots and cracks where he can exploit, then throw his biggest punch, if connects, the opponent is generally done for because when Deontay smells blood he goes ham. If Fury has taken himself seriously and actually trained to get into shape, his volume and pressure both inside and from long distance is relentless, but, again, I don't know how much he can keep up the pace he had before, his jabs are all about putting pressure, not letting his adversary think, breaking their spirits psychologically, and then setting up something.  Fury is the faster guy, both in reactions and in hand speed, but on the other hand Deontay is the one with the big Mjölnir-heavy that can make Fury go to sleep with one big mistake. I am not sure whose chin is the greatest, because even though Fury got clipped a few times and felt it clearly going down, he faced better opposition than Wilder, who had as his best opposition Stiverne and Ortiz, so even if Wilder's chin held up until now, he's never faced someone of Fury's calliber, all too different from Fury, who faced, and even toyed with, Klitschko. The ring IQ is on Fury's favor as the defensive side of things, Deontay's best defense is the fear the adversary has of him punching, pretty much.

I am rooting for a Wilder win, but this will be a tough fight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, there is that. I was like three when the fight happened.
> 
> The Tyson cult hasn't really faded tho. If anything his aura of invincibility has only increased, despite how his career panned out. I'm not denying he was great in his prime, but it was too short lived and the opposition he fought was too underwhelming for anyone to draw a conclusion as to how great he was.



The way Tyson rose to the top and took all the titles was done in a way we haven’t seen since. He was dominant in a way we haven’t seen since. It left a lasting impression. Like at one point in time he was the most popular athlete in the world. It was pretty crazy in his heyday.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Wilder uses his jab as a range finder. He’ll throw it out to distract and then throw that bazooka right hand right behind it if he sees even the slightest sign of flinching or blinking. 

I honestly believe the only way this diminished version of Fury can win is to tie up Wilder, ugly it up and smother him. Wilder is much less effective when he has to fight on the inside. Fury’s elusiveness isn’t as good when Wilder’s athleticism can keep up with him.

But 12 rounds is way too much time to not get clipped by Wilder at least once.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wilder uses his jab as a range finder. He’ll throw it out to distract and then throw that bazooka right hand right behind it if he sees even the slightest sign of flinching or blinking.
> 
> I honestly believe the only way this diminished version of Fury can win is to tie up Wilder, ugly it up and smother him. Wilder is much less effective when he has to fight on the inside. Fury’s elusiveness isn’t as good when Wilder’s athleticism can keep up with him.
> 
> But 12 rounds is way too much time to not get clipped by Wilder at least once.



Good description.

Edit: I'll be out to drink and play Copa Cirosse(_Cirrhosis Cup _is a drinking game here in Brazil, playing Fifa, we drink when: we enter a match - 1 shot for each player, when a goal is scored - the one who got scored on drinks 2 shots, the one who scored drinks 1, if in the end of the game it is a tie, both guys drink 1 shot, if it's a victory/defeat, the one who lost drinks 3 shots and the one who won drinks 1 shot. If you like drinking games and playing Fifa with your friends, this is the ultimate game).

I don't know if I'll be back in time to watch the match(Or if I'll be sobber enough to do it) so ... Depending I might watch it after it has already happened, in that case, I won't be here until tomorrow morning because this is a match I want to be completely surprised.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)

Fury doesn't have impeccable defence, he's been caught by much lesser guys and even got dropped. It can't be denied Fury will probably won't ever return to form he took in the Klitschko match, but he's still a tough fight for anyone.

It's a hard one to call.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)

I'll genuinely be worried for Fury's mental health, if he loses. Going through all the shit he did, coming back determined in great shape ready to redeem himself. Only to learn it was no use, because he'll never fully recover from the mistakes he made.

It could very well haunt him for the rest of his life, knowing he could of been so much more if he didn't get addicted to coke and balloon up in weight during that short period of time.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 1, 2018)

Im going to take a big risk and say that Wilder wins by KO 

But seriously Fury isnt dancing around that right hand for 12 rounds.

Even at his best I would be skeptical.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)

Anyone got a stream for this? Can't find anything on reddit.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)

Never mind found one


----------



## Gunners (Dec 1, 2018)

PM that shit.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 1, 2018)

Ortiz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Hurd winning with a bodyshot after setting them up with two low blows.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Hurd Lakers trunks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Charlos are so low class.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Hurd still lives with his parents.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 1, 2018)

Wilder


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Wtf is Wilder wearing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

Fury shaved. Now he looks like Dana White.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2018)

A few pro boxers that I know said fury looks really good for tonight.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

Cmon wilder


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

Like clockwork


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

I can't believe this fight. For the love of god Knock this fool out already


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

I think Fury might be juiced to be honest.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

Damn. I can't believe i'm saying this but i respect tyson fury. He got back up. Wow. What a final round.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

It doesn't make any sense tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 2, 2018)

Holy shit what a fight


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

Damn a draw


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

This was an amazing fight tbh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 2, 2018)

OH FUCK GIMME DAT REMATCH


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

Draw makes sense. More money on the line for the second match.

Tremendous opportunity for Wilder too improve though. He put too much pressure on himself to fire power shots. Very obvious.


----------



## Viper (Dec 2, 2018)

Fury outboxed him

But Wilder got the 2 knockdowns

Fury probs should've got it but I ain't mad at good marketing


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

I already can't wait for dat rematch. What a fight


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

Wilder needs to hit more body shots next time. Not sure why he kept going for the head.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 2, 2018)

Draw was fair. The match played out exactly how both sides kinda saw it. Fury would outbox and be elusive, but Wilder's power would be a threat the entire fight.

I have no idea how Fury got up in the 12th. He looked like he died when he hit the canvas.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

Weirdest bromance ever.


----------



## Viper (Dec 2, 2018)

Fury gonna murder him next fight tho

Wilder has no combos and his stamina is garbage

Tyson is a physical monster, he shouldn't move the way he does considering his stature


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

Fury is probably going to be checked for drugs. lol.


----------



## Viper (Dec 2, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Fury is probably going to be checked for drugs. lol.


I was just thinking this. That last round KO and this quick recovery was weird af.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 2, 2018)

This doesn't make any sense

Wilder 114-110 HOW?!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

Viper said:


> I was just thinking this. That last round KO and this quick recovery was weird af.



Yeah exactly. My dad is a pro boxer and said this. The get up from the second one is very weird.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

I was utterly dumbfounded when Fury got back up tbh. But i'm not gonna make an accusation untill we actually hear something. For now the dude has won my respect over.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 2, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Fury is probably going to be checked for drugs. lol.





Viper said:


> I was just thinking this. That last round KO and this quick recovery was weird af.


It's not unheard of to have recovery to that extent. Ali, Holyfield, Marciano, etc.

Tyson is only suspicious cause he's apparently said he's pro peds.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2018)

Fury put on a hell of a fight, but you could tell from the post fight interview he had a lot of brain damage.  He forgot how to stop talking.  Probably gonna try to convert the shower head in his shower to Christianity or something.

Joshua is a bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

Damn AJ is gonna have to wait even longer for a fight.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 2, 2018)

Fury got robbed imo. 

Though I thought for sure that he got knocked out, only to see him lift his head up like the Undertaker lol.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 2, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Damn AJ is gonna have to wait even longer for a fight.


Imagine thinking he has the guts to fight Deontay or Fury


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

Lmao at the outrage online. That one card was kinda suspect but overall the draw was fair.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 2, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> Imagine thinking he has the guts to fight Deontay or Fury


Bruh idk man. I thought fury was a washed up coked up fat ass. Maybe the englishman can surprise me too.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 2, 2018)

Where tf is Rasta Lewis?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 2, 2018)

It's hilarious that both sides have people complaining it was a robbery. That means it truly was a draw.


----------



## Vault (Dec 2, 2018)

Fucking undertaker. 

But was this really a draw. Most people thought fury won despite the knockdowns


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 2, 2018)

Fury got a lot of rounds with his jab work, but they weren't exactly clear cut, so I could see how people preferred Wilder throwing the harder shots. So if people gave Wilder a couple rounds, the knockdowns would've made up the gap quick.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 2, 2018)

Anyone wonder how good Ortiz could have been if he turned pro earlier?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 2, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Bruh idk man. I thought fury was a washed up coked up fat ass. Maybe the englishman can surprise me too.


fair enough. just doubtful Joshua's team are going to risk their cash cow.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 2, 2018)

I was pulling for Wilder, but Fury won convincingly.  Wilder was too inactive and hesitant to throw combinations.  Granted, I know Wilder generally doesn't throw much in succession unless his opponent is hurt, but when a guy is making you miss the vast majority of your punches, you've gotta do more.

Most of Wilder's jabs and 1-2s were slipped, and while Fury wasn't landing clean all the time either, he was clearly dictating the pace and outboxing him overall.  The fact that one judge gave the first 4 to Wilder is shady as fuck.

At the same time, I'm not as bothered by the decision as I probably should be.  Because that was a fantastic fight -- I can't believe Fury got up in the 12th, let alone that he started to push Wilder back.  The whole card was great, one of the best of the year.

Contrast that with AJ's performance against Povetkin, and he's seriously dropped on my list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gunners (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't think either will complain about a draw, but Wilder has more room to be happy. Going into the fight, it was a champ vs an inactive fighter who was a shell of his former self. Going into second fight, it will be a fight between two fighters who should be in the ring together. 

The performance surprised me and it didn't surprise me. I expected Wilder to win by KO. When a fighter is out of the ring for a long time, their sharpness goes. Fury outboxing Wilder is what I expected, but I also expected him to get caught and stopped. Props to his heart and his chin.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 2, 2018)

Watching the whole thing i gave wilder 3 10-8 rounds and i'm being generous. The rest goes 10-9 for fury (some arguably 10-8s but i digress), adding up to 114 - 111 for fury. Wilder's only saving grace was the two times fury dropped and tbh the first one wasn't that big. He only tried same thing over and over seemingly without any plan b but while that round 12 knockdown was _sweet _it never took him across the finish line. Just because he's known for packing power doesn't mean he lands a grenade everytime his glove touches and likewise legit blows are legit even if fury wasn't known for foreman hands.

Fury definitely the better man in the ring for me, so i'm on the fury robbed camp. Can't really digest the judging decision. But someone pointed out the business side of it then it suddenly makes sense. Fury himself shouldn't be too disappointed considering the potential cashgrab in the long run. But how much integrity does boxing still have left?


----------



## Lurko (Dec 2, 2018)

The old school boxers would kill these two.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 2, 2018)

What a great, confusing fight.

Fury just proved to be the superior boxer and in the end pulled some Undertaker like shit.

Would have liked if they gave the decision to him because he fucking earned that by performing this well as a washed up ex- fat drug addict and I doubt he can repeat this feat in a rematch. Props to Wilder though, I don't think it was a robbery, just a pick what you value most fight.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah Fury outboxed him badly.

If I heard correctly, I think Wilder's corner might have been telling him to throw more punches to the body. I don't remember clearly though. Someone on commentary said that they were giving bad advice I think.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 2, 2018)

Boxing is soo fixed.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah as soon as that second knockdown happened they definitely set things up that way  .

Makes sense.

Hell they might have even given it to Wilder had he done more work in some of the rounds.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 3, 2018)

Aj is prolly gonna avoid america like the plague now cause of that 115-111 scorecard. 

Let someone else (non usa) take the belt, then attempt to unify in britain/somewhere outside not america i guess?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2018)

I've watched that last knockdown a bunch of times now and it never gets old. Like I said earlier in the thread, Wilder uses his jab as a range finder/distraction and the moment you blink, he's destroying you with the right hand. Fury spent the entire fight avoiding the jab/right/left hook combo from Wilder over and over again, but that one instance...that ONE time, he flinched and Wilder lands a combo that would've put every other heavyweight in history to sleep.

Still don't know how he got up from that.

I love boxing.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 4, 2018)

Aj thinking he can take Wilder or Fury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2018)

Joshua will stop Wilder.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 5, 2018)

Gunners said:


> Joshua will stop Wilder.


I don't think he can take the shot Fury took.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I don't think he can take the shot Fury took.


Most heavyweights couldn't. The question is would he be able to land that shot.

Fury is elusive but he couldn't make Wilder pay. Joshua would.

It's always the same story with big punchers. "I don't think x could take that punch". Like they will just step in the ring and land that punch without anything else happening.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2018)

Gunners said:


> Joshua will stop Wilder.


Joshua himself doesn't believe this.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2018)

Wilder is the B side in this fight but he wanted 50:50 and the fight to take place.

Boxing isn't a charity and Joshua would be ludicrous to fight Wilder in America.

Boxing is one of those sports where part time fans really irritate me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 5, 2018)

Joshua better not be fighting Whyte again


----------



## Schneider (Dec 5, 2018)

Gunners said:


> It's always the same story with big punchers. "I don't think x could take that punch". Like they will just step in the ring and land that punch without anything else happening.



yes. while aj may not move like fury he’s still a clasically trained boxer. perhaps he’s more likely to get tagged but he’s also heavy handed and technically sound, he def has the tools to get around that right hand and crack wilder chin. with aj it’s more of who gets put to sleep first and i actually fancy his chances of landing the first killer


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joshua better not be fighting Whyte again



It depends how much Fury-Wilder hurt Joshua's cred and image (which I'm hoping is a lot). AJ's team are clearly comfortable with him smashing B-listers like Parker, Povetkin and Whyte/Chisora; but with Fury & Wilder both gaining appeal outside of their usual fanbase after Saturday night, and AJ's name getting thrown around more and more in a less-than-favourable light he'll need to fight one of them next year for sure. First half of next year really. Or Ortiz. I could settle for Ortiz because I think he's the most underrated fighter in the division right now, but it seems he's fighting someone else now

In fact I want more and more people to shit on AJ because I think he's an amazing athlete: he's the perfect height and weight, he's polished and he's a consistent; but sitting on the Wlad win is bollocks and I'm glad he's getting called out by more and more fans/professionals/ex-professionals. I don't give a darn mate if you want to be the face of JD Sports, I want to see you risk a few Os and live up to your potential


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 6, 2018)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Or Ortiz. I could settle for Ortiz because I think he's the most underrated fighter in the division right now, but it seems he's fighting someone else now



Joe Joyce by the looks of it.  Should be a good barometer for Joyce's potential.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 7, 2018)

I actually find it crazy how so many people are performing a mental gymnastics to try and justify a draw when Wilder blatantly lost.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 8, 2018)

There are only 2 arguments really, the countdown dispute which is easily debunked, and the 2 knockdowns. Never understood the second one. Basically boxing's version of a tennis ace or three-pointer. dramatic, potential gamechanger, but never an outright breadwinner. it doesn't count if opposition gets back up, otherwise called a knock_out, _but i even saw people claiming wilder was _robbed _because these 2 knockdowns outweighs all the other rounds wilder went to school in 

i thought fans no matter how casual should've been more educated than this?


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 8, 2018)

Schneider said:


> There are only 2 arguments really, the countdown dispute which is easily debunked, and the 2 knockdowns. Never understood the second one. Basically boxing's version of a tennis ace or three-pointer. dramatic, potential gamechanger, but never an outright breadwinner. it doesn't count if opposition gets back up, otherwise called a knock_out, _but i even saw people claiming wilder was _robbed _because these 2 knockdowns outweighs all the other rounds wilder went to school in
> 
> i thought fans no matter how casual should've been more educated than this?


I mean if it was a real fight, the guy who knocks down other person would be the winner since hes in a dominant position and could follow up with more punches to kill the guy if thats what he intents but as per the boxing rules Fury is the winner since he won more rounds.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2018)

I was at Gleason's Gym today in New York (same place where a lot of world champs started). People for most part agreed that Wilder lost hands down. Basically tried to knock the guy out and didn't get off any shots.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 8, 2018)

Yahiko said:


> I mean if it was a real fight, the guy who knocks down other person would be the winner since hes in a dominant position and could follow up with more punches to kill the guy if thats what he intents but as per the boxing rules Fury is the winner since he won more rounds.



Well also in a "real" fight it might not just stop there if the dude he's trying to pound happens to be an expert grappler, that's why comparing boxing to a street/off limits scenarios doesn't make sense. Regardless, in boxing context a knockdown's dominance is actually conveyed thru point deduction on the fallen (or add 1 to the man standing?) so if you knock someone down, your 10-9 round it will be a 10-8 , or if you're down 9-10 it will go back to a draw etc. After this you go to neutral corner and then the countdown starts, only after failing to rise back up by the count of 10 or deemed unfit to continue by the ref will the knockout victory be granted.

Got a question tho, seeing as there's no time freeze whatsoever if wilder knocks fury down in the last 8 seconds will he get a ko win automatically?


----------



## Larcher (Dec 8, 2018)

Yahiko said:


> I mean if it was a real fight, the guy who knocks down other person would be the winner since hes in a dominant position and could follow up with more punches to kill the guy if thats what he intents but as per the boxing rules Fury is the winner since he won more rounds.


Only uneducated people would say that, even in a real fight especially if the intervals of said person knocking someone were very brief. 

Eventually the large accumulation of less powerful but more accurate shots would break a fighter down.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 8, 2018)

Also there is more variation in an actual fight, u can bully, grab, pull someone about, and pin them onto the floor. Even if someone doesn't come from a grappling/wrestling background, it would be a game changer.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 9, 2018)

Good showing by Loma, but he was somewhat reserved.  I wonder if he's being careful so he doesn't injure his shoulder again.  Pedraza did well making it through the 11th, I thought he was done for sure.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 9, 2018)

Takahashi said:


> Joe Joyce by the looks of it.  Should be a good barometer for Joyce's potential.



I don't see Ortiz making top 3 in the division in the near future, probably due to the Fury-Wilder rematch and AJ cherrypicking Whyte/Chisora for a mid-difficulty British derby, but he's the king of the B-listers for sure. I'm expecting an Ortiz win, but if Joyce can last 12 rounds and lose on the cards I'll be happy for both fighters. If Ortiz doesn't get another shot at a champion-level fighter in his career it'll be an honest shame for boxing fans and for a top bloke like him



Larcher said:


> I actually find it crazy how so many people are performing a mental gymnastics to try and justify a draw when Wilder blatantly lost.



I think it's quite clear who won the battle in the ring. What really matters is the bullshit politics behind the fighters. Giving this stellar fight a draw is much more likely to guarantee a rematch than a Fury victory would (whereas a Wilder victory would be far too obvious and unpalatable to many fans). It lets AJ cruise for longer, it delays Fury's reunification and it prevents Wilder from cashing out early. There's also the bad taste a Fury victory would leave in many fan's mouths having sustained two knockdowns. It would feel like a robbery against Wilder for the fandom who live for knockouts. It's total bullshit, but it is what it is. As much as I like Wilder, the faster he and his fans disappear the better



Larcher said:


> Eventually the large accumulation of less powerful but more accurate shots would break a fighter down.



This. Fury-Wilder wasn't Manilla, but lightning-fast jabs intended to swell the eyes and force TKO is a perfectly sound strategy going back decades. Wilder looked much worse for wear than Fury did to the trained eye. I really like Wilder's spirit and I'm guiltily glad he hasn't lost his O, but his fans are obnoxious. This ''real fight'' bullshit is exactly the same shtick McGregor fanboys used when he was utterly and soundly annihilated by King Khabib


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 9, 2018)

The thing is that Fury was unconscious for a few seconds not just downed.

Less competent reff could have just waived the fight then and there when he fell like that.

Casual fans won't notice strategy or ring control, maybe they don't even know how to score a fight or what a 10 points must system means


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 9, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Also there is more variation in an actual fight, u can bully, grab, pull someone about, and pin them onto the floor. Even if someone doesn't come from a grappling/wrestling background, it would be a game changer.


A strong punch would usually end the fight in an instant. You wouldn't be able to do any of the grappling stuff.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 9, 2018)

You can easily apply grappling to a real 1v1 fight  if you can defend from punches, just because it's "on the streetz" doesn't change the fact you can't stuff a takedown, unable to get up from top control or defend submissions.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2018)

Fury outboxed him for days. Even after getting knocked down to come back and take control of the fight again. He was robbed but a good fight regardless.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 10, 2018)

Whats the feeling on Usyk moving up to heavyweight? I'd love to see him fight Jarrell Miller or some other Whyte-esque fighter who simply want to march into the centre of the ring and trade, because I think he'd school them for 12 rounds just like Vitali-Briggs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2018)

Loma looked good, not great for his standards, except for the 11th round. I guess he’s still cautious about his shoulder.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2018)

I would like to see Vitali comeback to fight Wilder or Aj.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 11, 2018)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Whats the feeling on Usyk moving up to heavyweight? I'd love to see him fight Jarrell Miller or some other Whyte-esque fighter who simply want to march into the centre of the ring and trade, because I think he'd school them for 12 rounds just like Vitali-Briggs



Big baby's so slow that's exactly what would happen.

He clearly has the technical skills, it's just a matter of whether or not he can handle the increased weight.  I want to see it either way.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 11, 2018)

I'll be rooting for Usyk if/when he moves up. Best cruiserweight since Holyfield imo.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 11, 2018)

Larcher said:


> You can easily apply grappling to a real 1v1 fight  if you can defend from punches, just because it's "on the streetz" doesn't change the fact you can't stuff a takedown, unable to get up from top control or defend submissions.


Not saying you can't do that. Its just that its too risky to do it. You bring the fight to the ground, you leave yourself open for other people to attack you. Most self defense experts are against bringing a fight to the ground.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 11, 2018)

I did mention 1v1 specifically, as we were talking about how a "real fight" would go between Fury and Wilder, which implies other people wouldn't get involved.

Firas Zahabi a "self defence" expert said that Brazilian Jiu Jitsu was the most practical form of combat against one person. Muay Thai was most applicable to several people.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 14, 2018)

Joseph Parker looking good for his fight tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 23, 2018)

The stapple of " Hit and move/Hit, do not get hit/Hit and run " (" Fly like a butterfly, sting like a bee ") has been the motto of boxing for such a long time. That is why boxing is so useful in streetfights with many people. You move in, do your thing, move out. You never want to hang out close to the opponent for too much time.

While this may seen obvious, grappling martial arts(Jiu Jitsu, Wrestling, Judo, Sport Sambo, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, etc) need the time close with the opponent to be extended and if it is one on one it is fine, but in any numerical disadvantages you are fucked because, you probably will end things on the ground (I KNOW, I KNOW THAT YOU CAN DO THROWS AND STAY STANDING, AND YOU CAN DO STANDING SUBMISSIONS) and while you are submitting another guy, his friends surely won't sit idly, waiting for their turn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2018)

lol the Charlos both suck


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 24, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Only uneducated people would say that, even in a real fight especially if the intervals of said person knocking someone were very brief.
> 
> Eventually the large accumulation of less powerful but more accurate shots would break a fighter down.



How much time do you think a street fight goes for ? 10 minutes ?

It's 1 and a half minute _tops. _A street fight is always something quick. Favoring whoever can land the biggest punch.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 24, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> How much time do you think a street fight goes for ? 10 minutes ?
> 
> It's 1 and a half minute _tops. _A street fight is always something quick. Favoring whoever can land the biggest punch.


Only between two people that don't know how to fight. 

If both are trained fighters, they're not just gonna throw that shit out the window cause they know the repercussions of going guns blazing against someone that knows what the fuck they're doing.

If Wilder charged at Fury on the streets, he'd be even easier to predict and pick apart.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lol the Charlos both suck



The fact that Jermall was calling out Canelo recently just makes his performance even funnier.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 25, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> The stapple of " Hit and move/Hit, do not get hit/Hit and run " (" Fly like a butterfly, sting like a bee ") has been the motto of boxing for such a long time. That is why boxing is so useful in streetfights with many people. You move in, do your thing, move out. You never want to hang out close to the opponent for too much time.
> 
> While this may seen obvious, grappling martial arts(Jiu Jitsu, Wrestling, Judo, Sport Sambo, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, etc) need the time close with the opponent to be extended and if it is one on one it is fine, but in any numerical disadvantages you are fucked because, you probably will end things on the ground (I KNOW, I KNOW THAT YOU CAN DO THROWS AND STAY STANDING, AND YOU CAN DO STANDING SUBMISSIONS) and while you are submitting another guy, his friends surely won't sit idly, waiting for their turn.


You can also hurt yourself doing grappling on the hard surface of the street which is why its better to start and end a fight using striking only.


Larcher said:


> Only between two people that don't know how to fight.
> 
> If both are trained fighters, they're not just gonna throw that shit out the window cause they know the repercussions of going guns blazing against someone that knows what the fuck they're doing.
> 
> If Wilder charged at Fury on the streets, he'd be even easier to predict and pick apart.


Most people who go looking for fights on the street are untrained.
Its highly unlikely that you'll be facing a royce gracie or anderson silva on the street instead its always going to be some wanna be tough guy street punk who goes looking for trouble.

Trained fighters do not engage in unsanctioned violence unless its absolutely necessary.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 25, 2018)

I know that's the case, my whole response was hypothetical.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 25, 2018)

thoughts?


----------



## Schneider (Dec 25, 2018)

Larcher said:


> Muay Thai was most applicable to several people.





Mr. Black Leg said:


> That is why boxing is so useful in streetfights with many people. You move in, do your thing, move out. You never want to hang out close to the opponent for too much time.



I'd argue boxing is better for mob survival. muay thai, with the bigger arsenal is better outfitted for one on one, since the style puts less if at all emphasis on movement and defense. regardless, against untrained streetpunks should be no significant difference between them


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 30, 2018)

So

Did anyone watch Whyte-Chisora 2?

Can't say I'm too thrilled for Joshua-Whyte 2 (or 3 if you count their amateur fight), but I'll be rooting for Whyte until the cows come home because I'm sick of AJ's obsession with belts. Being undisputed doesn't mean shit if you're crushing bums. Part of me thinks Whyte could survive the first half then drop Joshua after a strategic gas out, but... AJ hasn't arguably been dropped in his professional heavyweight career (the Klitschko knockdown was arguably a dive to prevent Wlad from landing his follow-up left and risk a KO) so it'll be yet another ''Joshua batters a bum in front of 100k Brits''

Hopefully 2019 can remove Wilder from the division altogether, and *Based Uysk* can make some waves. I feel like we're gonna see Chisora, who's refusing to retire, fight Miller/Parker at some point too


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2018)

That was a sweet left hook.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 30, 2018)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Did anyone watch Whyte-Chisora 2?



Didn't catch it but it was a K.O in the 11th, right ?

I also am tired of AJ's attitude.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 30, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Didn't catch it but it was a K.O in the 11th, right ?
> 
> I also am tired of AJ's attitude.



Yes, Chisora started throwing wildly after two separate point deductions, and Whyte dropped him with a left hook in the 11th. I still consider Whyte to be the 5th best heavyweight after the Big Three and Based Ortiz so not much changed in that regard

I don't know if it's obsessing over Ls or Hearn offering dud deals, but great champions aren't defined by their wardrobe, they're defined by career highs _and_ career lows. I don't even consider Ali to be the GOAT until he beat Spinks in 1978. AJ _must_ fight Wilder or Fury by the end of 2019. Enough is enough


----------



## Schneider (Dec 30, 2018)

Torpedo Titz said:


> AJ _must_ fight Wilder or Fury by the end of 2019. Enough is enough



aj already left the ball on wilder's court, undisputed title fight with more money he'll ever make in his lifetime. if i were him i'd gladly take a puncher's chance to britain. heck even if i had to swallow an l it wouldnt be that salty.

but looking at his direction he's likely going riddick bowe at this point. kinda understandable though, i mean just got a lick from one of british top dogs and he didn't exactly enjoy it


----------



## Schneider (Dec 31, 2018)

Guys


Is this fo real?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2018)

How much money did Mayweather win to abuse this kid?


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 31, 2018)

Tenshin fans : when you think Baki and other animes where mighty  Yamato man dominates westerners in combat sports are real. That boy had no chance. Boy would get that work from Woodley or Israel.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 31, 2018)

Could you imagine what this brother would do to Tenshin?


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd pay to see Jones vs May, but even he knows he's out of depth against May, but on paper, he could hold his own


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2018)

I had no idea that this would happen so soon, fuck me ... It was like a boxer in his prime fighting a 11 year old.

That was disturbing. I heard that he had won and went to check only to feel like " That's not cool at all ". I felt more sorry for the other guy than I had that adrenaline rush when you see someone dropping someone else in boxing.


This is me.

Edit: God, I wonder what the kid's and McGregor's punches felt to Mayweather.

Mayweather has been punched by guys like " Sugar " Shane Mosley, and let me remind you that " Sugar " Shane Mosley PACKED A MEAN PUNCH. 

How must if feel for him ? He swatted McGregor's punches like flies. Even worse for the kid. Damn, he is too brutal.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 31, 2018)

some comments claim the kid eats kicks and elbows for a living, so unless floyd flushed his chin every single time he connects the kid must have taken a dive for a quick cash grab & publicity

.. let me live my mango fantasy dammit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2018)

Floyd simply saw a way to make an easy 9 million and took it. 

I don't know what it was like for him when he was younger..But it's pretty evident since I've been watching him that he has no love and passion for the sport. It's just a means to live his lavish lifestyle for him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Floyd simply saw a way to make an easy 9 million and took it.
> 
> I don't know what it was like for him when he was younger..But it's pretty evident since I've been watching him that he has no love and passion for the sport. It's just a means to live his lavish lifestyle for him.



It is clear cut from even early interviews and shit that he always took Boxing as 1 - Something personal tied to his own ego (Which it _is _common in most sports, specially individualistic sports such as boxing. Meaning: his self-esteem and whole sense of self is tied to whether he can perform or not) and 2 - A job.

The combination of those two mentalities are is what brought forth the zero interest in the legacy of boxing or anything tied to the sport itself. It was only about him: his ego and his money.


----------



## Sequester (Jan 1, 2019)

Schneider said:


> some comments claim the kid eats kicks and elbows for a living, so unless floyd flushed his chin every single time he connects the kid must have taken a dive for a quick cash grab & publicity
> 
> .. let me live my mango fantasy dammit



Honestly I don't think taking that bad a dive makes any sense. Why would Rizin sacrifice their undefeated young star to make Mayweather look good? Why would Mayweather rig a win that does absolutely nothing for his legacy?

The fight was a joke to start with, only taken because it was easy money. The kid was at a disadvantage is every aspect. I don't know what Rizin was thinking with this fight.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 1, 2019)

This is why I chuckle when average joes act like they scrap with pros.

Regardless of whether of boxing not beimg his forte, he was still a trained combatant and got sonned.

That being said, poor sportsmanship on Mayweather's part. The fact that the rounds were not scored shows that it should have non competitive in nature. He didn't have to empty the clip on him like that.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 1, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> It is clear cut from even early interviews and shit that he always took Boxing as 1 - Something personal tied to his own ego (Which it _is _common in most sports, specially individualistic sports such as boxing. Meaning: his self-esteem and whole sense of self is tied to whether he can perform or not) and 2 - A job.
> 
> The combination of those two mentalities are is what brought forth the zero interest in the legacy of boxing or anything tied to the sport itself. It was only about him: his ego and his money.



In one interview he was talking about a loss he took in sparring. He said the guy was so much bigger than him, he kept out boxing him but got tired and quit. His dad ridiculed him afterwards.

When asked how old he was, he casually said 9.

Jokes aside, it is a fucked up way to raise a kid. Always had to watch his diet, could play with kids his own age due to the risk of injuries and such. You end up with a gifted boxer but a weak man.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2019)

Random question- how do you guys feel about the boxer Ryan Garcia? Good? Overhyped?

I follow his Instagram.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Random question- how do you guys feel about the boxer Ryan Garcia? Good? Overhyped?
> 
> I follow his Instagram.



Didn't meet a real challenge just yet. If he is a hypejob he'll meet his first L in some fights. But I do like him.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Didn't meet a real challenge just yet. If he is a hypejob he'll meet his first L in some fights. But I do like him.



Yeah hes hard not to like at times. Funny kid.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 5, 2019)

just curious, if wilder fights dillian whyte who would be you guys pick?

imo that wouldn't be such a bad choice wouldn't it, with aj going after fury after wilder ducking him for whyte. i'd rather see that over whyte vs aj ii (or iii) or fury vs wilder ii


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 5, 2019)

Hearing talk AJ will be fighting Miller. I'll watch it, and it will look nice on Joshua's record ticking the box the same way Takam does, but otherwise 



Schneider said:


> just curious, if wilder fights dillian whyte who would be you guys pick?
> 
> imo that wouldn't be such a bad choice wouldn't it, with aj going after fury after wilder ducking him for whyte. i'd rather see that over whyte vs aj ii (or iii) or fury vs wilder ii



Wilder is a bum-killer and I consider Whyte to be King of the Bums. The difference between Fury and Ortiz is that Fury rode his knockdown, whereas Ortiz was sledgehammered until he crumbled, and Ortiz is slated to be one of the best counter-punchers in the division too

I think Wilder could beat anyone in the division right now minus AJ and possibly Based Usyk. I'm not convinced Fury will be beating anyone big by dancing on the cards every fight (for a number of reasons) and it's becoming obvious that Fury would've performed better in the days of 15 rounds

I don't think AJ will ever fight Fury unless Fury possesses the WBC belt. But I want to enjoy more Wilder-Fury bromance first. They're top lads


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 5, 2019)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Whyte to be King of the Bums.



Hahahaha, WHAT ?

Whyte is no bum.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 5, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Hahahaha, WHAT ?
> 
> Whyte is no bum.



Chisora and Parker who lacked a lot of heart during his bruising isn't exactly the best resume mate. Bum is a bit extreme, but we're talking about a fighter who brawls on the inside and doesn't do much else. I just don't see Whyte beating someone who isn't too heavy and has actual punching power

I'm also hearing that Usyk might debut against Povetkin


----------



## Gunners (Jan 5, 2019)

Schneider said:


>



There's nothing to think about. The guy who posted that video is a retard who hasn't been punched in the face before.

And I wouldn't be suprised if Whyte stopped Wilder, who I don't rate. A lot of people are getting gassed over him struggling against against a fat, out of shape, cokehead. He can't box so against a hard hitter who can time, his chin could get very well get checked. 

He has freakish power, the heavyweight division is garbage, so I wouldn't write him off against anyone. However don't get it twisted, he is garbage.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 5, 2019)

Gunners said:


> There's nothing to think about. The guy who posted that video is a retard who hasn't been punched in the face before.



By an elite boxer* nonetheless.



Torpedo Titz said:


> Chisora and Parker who lacked a lot of heart during his bruising isn't exactly the best resume mate. Bum is a bit extreme, but we're talking about a fighter who brawls on the inside and doesn't do much else. I just don't see Whyte beating someone who isn't too heavy and has actual punching power
> 
> I'm also hearing that Usyk might debut against Povetkin



I can agree to most of that. But I rank Parker a good bit higher than what you're insinuating. But he is a good boxer to test Wilder. 

Wilder is bad at Boxing and good at strategizing. He's so fucking sloppy tho. Whyte could give him some problems.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 6, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I can agree to most of that. But I rank Parker a good bit higher than what you're insinuating. But he is a good boxer to test Wilder.
> 
> Wilder is bad at Boxing and good at strategizing. He's so fucking sloppy tho. Whyte could give him some problems.



I agree Wilder is a joke. To be brutally honest the only fighter in the current heavyweight division who is polished and balanced and actually deserves to be mentioned alongside the likes of Bowe and Lewis is AJ - which is why I always call AJ out because he's too comfortable smashing cans when I know he could be beating everyone else. I would like to see Wilder removed from the division and I feel he would quit after 1/2 losses as IMO he's looking to cash out, but... actions speak louder than words and he pulled through against Ortiz when he really shouldn't have. I see Wilder as a death sentence against static fighters. Miller could be 100lbs heavier than Wilder and he would smash him until he drops

I rate Parker highly but his fight against AJ was weird as fuck (and I feel AJ would've mauled him on the inside if he was allowed) and his heart-less display against Whyte further sunk him in my estimation. Parker looked bigger, more toned and fought nastier against Flores though so I wouldn't count him out yet


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 6, 2019)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Bowe and Lewis is AJ - which is why I always call AJ out because he's too comfortable smashing cans when I know he could be beating everyone else. I would like to see Wilder removed from the division and I feel he would quit after 1/2 losses as IMO he's looking to cash out, but... actions speak louder than words and he pulled through against Ortiz when he really shouldn't have.



Exactly ... Wilder has that charisma to him, I don't know what it is, he just has it. It's strange to see someone as big as Wilder, with that greek god-like body and that bomb in the right hand, be so bafoonish and silly and funny. AJ has everything to defeat Wilder, and I _know _that he is a better boxer and better for boxing_. But, I still want to see Wilder win._ I don't know man, his charisma gets me.

It is strange, I always felt so repulsive towards boxers or any other sportsmen for that matter that are doing it for money and don't even think about the sport, and Wilder literally is the definition of that, a guy who is boxing for a cash grab that has gone terribly right and I just can't help but to love the guy, his history, his demeanor, the way he speaks and acts. And AJ, that act of his ... Is just not convincing anyone. I mean, he seems like a very chill guy in his household and his life, but you know that feeling that whatever he says in his promotions is to further his image and is scripted ? AJ is better for Boxing in pretty much all accounts (Boxing Image, the history of heavyweights just can't have a dent on it with someone like Wilder who just swings violently and has poor technique and _still_ wins fights, his technique is supreme, although he could add some more head movement to him to make him better, he's a little bit stiff to my taste), Wilder is better for my heart and my feelings. 



Torpedo Titz said:


> I see Wilder as a death sentence against static fighters



True, true, very true. 



Torpedo Titz said:


> I rate Parker highly but his fight against AJ was weird as fuck (and I feel AJ would've mauled him on the inside if he was allowed) and his heart-less display against Whyte further sunk him in my estimation. Parker looked bigger, more toned and fought nastier against Flores though so I wouldn't count him out yet



Oh, don't mention _that_ fight. It was one of the worst and most boring fights I've ever seen.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 6, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Exactly ... Wilder has that charisma to him, I don't know what it is, he just has it. It's strange to see someone as big as Wilder, with that greek god-like body and that bomb in the right hand, be so bafoonish and silly and funny. AJ has everything to defeat Wilder, and I _know _that he is a better boxer and better for boxing_. But, I still want to see Wilder win._ I don't know man, his charisma gets me.
> 
> It is strange, I always felt so repulsive towards boxers or any other sportsmen for that matter that are doing it for money and don't even think about the sport, and Wilder literally is the definition of that, a guy who is boxing for a cash grab that has gone terribly right and I just can't help but to love the guy, his history, his demeanor, the way he speaks and acts. And AJ, that act of his ... Is just not convincing anyone. I mean, he seems like a very chill guy in his household and his life, but you know that feeling that whatever he says in his promotions is to further his image and is scripted ? AJ is better for Boxing in pretty much all accounts (Boxing Image, the history of heavyweights just can't have a dent on it with someone like Wilder who just swings violently and has poor technique and _still_ wins fights, his technique is supreme, although he could add some more head movement to him to make him better, he's a little bit stiff to my taste), Wilder is better for my heart and my feelings.



Wilder reminds me a lot of Rocky Marciano who wasn't the most technical heavyweight, but toppled the best opposition of their day through a lot of heart, a lot of gas and exceptional punching power for their size. Unfortunately for Wilder, AJ is the perfect balance of height, reach, muscle, youth, desire, skill, patience and the ability to aggressively flurry when needed. His only draw is his chin, but he's not the type of fighter who would suffer from aggregate damage, so I would always bet on him to get up off the canvas. AJ honestly has the opportunity to become a top 10 heavyweight of all time if he pushes himself. Imagine if he lost to Dillian Whyte, then won the third match of their trilogy, or had a megafight unification bout against a WBC-holding Fury; and nails a range of heavyweights of all types from technical cruiserweight champions like Usyk to behemoth superheavyweights like Miller. A true era-defining champ. But he seems content to feed into Hearn's model of creating big, moneymaking spectacles here in the UK fighting the likes of Takam because he's a marketable fella - a good-looking lad with some character who isn't obnoxious and appeals to the masses. Such a shame


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 6, 2019)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Wilder reminds me a lot of Rocky Marciano who wasn't the most technical heavyweight, but toppled the best opposition of their day through a lot of heart, a lot of gas and exceptional punching power for their size. Unfortunately for Wilder, AJ is the perfect balance of height, reach, muscle, youth, desire, skill, patience and the ability to aggressively flurry when needed. His only draw is his chin, but he's not the type of fighter who would suffer from aggregate damage, so I would always bet on him to get up off the canvas. AJ honestly has the opportunity to become a top 10 heavyweight of all time if he pushes himself. Imagine if he lost to Dillian Whyte, then won the third match of their trilogy, or had a megafight unification bout against a WBC-holding Fury; and nails a range of heavyweights of all types from technical cruiserweight champions like Usyk to behemoth superheavyweights like Miller. A true era-defining champ. But he seems content to feed into Hearn's model of creating big, moneymaking spectacles here in the UK fighting the likes of Takam because he's a marketable fella - a good-looking lad with some character who isn't obnoxious and appeals to the masses. Such a shame



100% agree.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 6, 2019)

is usyk the millenial holyfield?

wiki says he's the first boxer ever to hold all four major belts aka officially the undisputed champion of cruiserweight division. does this really mean there were no undisputed champ before him in any division?

reminds me a lot of tennis btw, there they have the career slam which are the legendary few who has won all four majors in the open era (post 1960s)

edit: sorry missed the next few lines (one of five boxers in history to do so after Crawford, , , and ).


----------



## Larcher (Jan 7, 2019)

Usyk is handily the best cruiserweight since Holyfield yeah, but his size disadvantage leaves a lot of questions to be answered moving up to hw.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 7, 2019)

Holyfield is a high standard. Somewhere between Holyfield and Haye at least

Difference between the 90s and now is that with a few exceptions (Bowe-Lewis), fights got made more frequently so the boxing scene was in a better state of flux


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 13, 2019)

The cruiserweight division is always entertaining to watch. But they didn't produce any big names as of the last 5-10 years.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 14, 2019)

Lads, just watched Whyte vs Chisora and (re)watched Whyte vs Parker, god that was brutal and amazing.

Seriously, Whyte is no journeyman. I think he doesn't get the credit he deserves because he's in the same gen as AJ, Fury and Wilder, but the guy's a beast. 

I think Whyte is > Povetkin and also is > Ortiz (And I love Ortiz).

He might be in the current top 5 IMO.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 14, 2019)

So who is Whyte going to fight this half? Povetkin? I think Ortiz is booked up to fight Joe Joyce, and I believe Whyte ducked him last year. I would like a Parker-Whyte II redemption fight actually. Joshua-Whyte April 13th would be ideal, but as the promoter for both fighters, I believe Hearn will avoid the match for some time in order to build up Whyte's popularity and turn him into AJ's big, domestic rival - especially considering how the boxing world, from fighters to promoters to interviewers (etc.) have all come together for a secret meeting and decided to ignore Tyson Fury, and I've even seen belittlement of the lineal title, which holds significantly more weight than alphabet belts to a number of boxing fans


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 18, 2019)

DAZN has been getting work done. SSR just signed a multi-fight deal for them, and while he likely won't fight Ancajas, this opens up bigger fights for him. Klitschko is also in talks for a 3-fight deal, and Canelo-Jacobs is going to happen as well. Jacobs conceded quite a lot contractually, but he seems to be happy with the deal. Good on Canelo for taking the fight and making it clear he calls the shots, because DLH surely didn't want it, especially this early on in his deal. Jacobs' footwork, speed, and size could give Canelo some real problems, very good fight. Could be another controversial win for Canelo where he is rewarded almost every close round, assuming he doesn't find a home for a stoppage.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 19, 2019)

anyone watching pac vs broner?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 19, 2019)

Schneider said:


> anyone watching pac vs broner?



HOLY SHIT IS IT TODAY ?

IS IT NOW ? 

OH FUCK, I THOUGHT I HAD THAT ON MY SCHEDULE.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 19, 2019)

DOES SOMEONE HAS A STREAM ?


----------



## Schneider (Jan 19, 2019)

yes it's 11:30 pm et today

the thread was unusually dead so i thought you ppl don't bother watching old has beens


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 19, 2019)

Schneider said:


> yes it's 11:30 pm et today
> 
> the thread was unusually dead so i thought you ppl don't bother watching old has beens



I WANT TO WATCH IT.

I'm at home tonight, I usually go out when there's boxing matches because they are saturday nights here in Brazil. 

BUT PLEASE OFFER ME SOME LINKS FOR STREAM ! I CAN'T FIND ONE ON REDDIT.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 20, 2019)

"No more boxing, I need Mike Tyson"

Who the hell is this guy in Badou Jack's corner?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2019)

Pacquiao won like 10 rounds and Broner’s over here going crazy saying he got robbed.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 20, 2019)

broner

what was his thought process celebrating like that after 12th round bell


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 20, 2019)

Another Beginning, huh?  Sounds like same ol' AB to me.

Love seeing him get trashed.  Let's bring Chino out of retirement to do it again.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 20, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> Another Beginning, huh?  Sounds like same ol' AB to me.
> 
> Love seeing him get trashed.  Let's bring Chino out of retirement to do it again.



What's up with the hate on AB?
I've went to some reddit threads about the match and he seems to be getting hate


----------



## Schneider (Jan 20, 2019)

you could see broner studied the 2015 weatherpac religiously as the template for this fight, tho seems like he only got the running part right 

nicca tried to pull a tyson fury with the celebration and robbery claims but fury, you know, _actually punched_?

wonder why he didn't try to go brawl inside, pac's 40 now and he may not last in an attrition, he prolly doesn't have much on chin on chin trade


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 20, 2019)

Kingdom Come said:


> What's up with the hate on AB?
> I've went to some reddit threads about the match and he seems to be getting hate



He's a shitty person with no class, a boring and inactive style, is delusional about his own abilities, and routinely commits crimes.

Pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)

I liked him when he was winning and was the Robin to Floyd's Batman.

Now..he's just a clown. Dude fell off fast and hard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2019)

Kingdom Come said:


> What's up with the hate on AB?
> I've went to some reddit threads about the match and he seems to be getting hate


He's a little shit.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 20, 2019)

Broner making a fool out of himself, as usual.

Edit: Just re-watched the fight, I was too sleepy when it streamed, so I didn't appreciate it fully nor I made my score. I still didn't make a round by round score but now that I've re-watched it ... Pacquiao won what ? 10 rounds clear ? This was an one sided affair. If Pac was at least 38 years old it would've been Mayweather vs Canelo (12/12 by Mayweather, Canelo didn't win a fucknig round in that fight) all over again, maybe even worse because Pac certainly got that stopping power.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 21, 2019)

This is as surreal as mayweather japanese clownery but this is an actual legit professional match


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 21, 2019)

Schneider said:


> This is as surreal as mayweather japanese clownery but this is an actual legit professional match



The clip doesn't work, what is it ?


----------



## Schneider (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> The clip doesn't work, what is it ?


 edited the link. it's viddal riley, currently most known as youtuber ksi's boxing coach, and is beginning pro career under mayweathers' wing


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Damn just watched Broner's post fight interview. That was brutal.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 21, 2019)

Schneider said:


> edited the link. it's viddal riley, currently most known as youtuber ksi's boxing coach, and is beginning pro career under mayweathers' wing



THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK ?

DID I JUST HEAR MGM GRAND ?

NO, THIS CAN'T BE HAPPENING. Damn, this is ultimate proof that Mayweather doesn't care one bit about the sport. Damn, in better times, having the words " MGM Grand " near you was only for the best young prospects who had proven themselves against some well known boxers and household names at _least_.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 21, 2019)

Broner did better than expected, I wonder about the lack of activity tho, is it do to his delusion of trying to emulate Floyd or he simply knows his gas tank is shit level and decided to not even risk it after he felt Pac's power.


Has Mathysse really lost that much of a step or was he always really just a bum?


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 22, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Broner did better than expected, I wonder about the lack of activity tho, is it do to his delusion of trying to emulate Floyd or he simply knows his gas tank is shit level and decided to not even risk it after he felt Pac's power.



Why do you wonder about Broner's lack of activity?  He fights like this every time.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 22, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> Why do you wonder about Broner's lack of activity? He fights like this every time.



I just want to know why he refuses to fight the way that led to him being considered promising once upon a time.

Maybe he just can't use that style if he isn't a full weight class bigger than his opponent.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 22, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I just want to know why he refuses to fight the way that led to him being considered promising once upon a time.



Part of it is his obsession with Mayweather.  He thinks if you use the Philly Shell and do pull counters then you're basically Floyd.  Except he doesn't have the technique, footwork, ring IQ, or composure to make it work.  AB's style is basically what casual fans think Floyd's is.  So his delusion that if he lands a single counter then he wins the round is some of it.

The rest of it is that his potential was always overrated.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2019)

Broner is also like kinda insane. Dude lives halfway in the twilight zone with his delusions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2019)

I don't know how serious Broner's delusions are giving the fact that he considers himself more of a performer than a boxer.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 25, 2019)

Man, this might be the worst published ranking I've seen. P4P lists are so bad these days from many publications. The Top-4 is fine (not that I'd have the same, or the same order), but what a mess after that.

Inoue, Usyk, and Nietes don't even make the Top-20, rofl. SSR makes 11 when he should easily be in the Top-10 too (in my Top-5, pretty comfortably at that).


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 25, 2019)

Does anyone know where the nickname of "Pac-Man" comes from for Manny Pacquiao


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 25, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Man, this might be the worst published ranking I've seen. P4P lists are so bad these days from many publications. The Top-4 is fine (not that I'd have the same, or the same order), but what a mess after that.



That list is indeed terrible.  Out of curiosity, who would you have in the top 4?  I'd be hard-pressed to replace any of them.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 25, 2019)

Kingdom Come said:


> Does anyone know where the nickname of "Pac-Man" comes from for Manny Pacquiao



either based off the classic game, where pac-man just eats through the competition all game or his own name in reverse (PACquiao EmMANuel). or the combination of both


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 25, 2019)

>Thurman
>Porter
>Wilder



I guess boxing weigh classes start at welter and asian boxers are just a myth.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

Just saw this fight. Nasty second round KO.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 29, 2019)

I've never given too much attention for P4P. 

What is the scoring system ?


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 29, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I've never given too much attention for P4P.
> 
> What is the scoring system ?



Whatever you want.  But most people would generally place quality of opposition in conjunction with the eye test.  It's generally biased against HWs, though.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 31, 2019)

If Wlad makes a fairly successful comeback, will he become a top 10 heavyweight of all time?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 31, 2019)

I have both brothers in the top 10, mostly on a who beats who basis with some modifier based in accomplishments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunners (Feb 2, 2019)

He won't make a successful comeback and I don't have him a top 10.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 2, 2019)

Gunners said:


> He won't make a successful comeback and I don't have him a top 10.



Do you want to talk about Mayweather-Tenshin some more you downer cunt?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 2, 2019)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Do you want to talk about Mayweather-Tenshin some more you downer cunt?



Who are you?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 2, 2019)

>being abrupt makes me right

I don't like you and I don't like your opinion


----------



## Gunners (Feb 2, 2019)

Torpedo Titz said:


> >being abrupt makes me right
> 
> I don't like you and I don't like your opinion



Okay...


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 2, 2019)

Gunners said:


> He won't make a successful comeback and I don't have him a top 10.



What's your top 10 like?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 4, 2019)

Yo that ko before the main.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 17, 2019)

anthony joshua vs jarrel miller official for april 13th

who's your pick? this miller dude is relatively unknown, is aj running out of options?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 17, 2019)

Schneider said:


> anthony joshua vs jarrel miller official for april 13th
> 
> who's your pick? this miller dude is relatively unknown, is aj running out of options?



I have no idea who that guy is ... So Joshua FTW, I guess ?


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 17, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I have no idea who that guy is ... So Joshua FTW, I guess ?



Weighs like 300 pounds, flat-footed, slow, has fought no one of note.

AJ gets him out of there in a few rounds.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2019)

So uhhh..we're never getting that wilder fight, huh?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 18, 2019)

Joshua TKO but earlier than the Takam fight I expect

I'm more looking forward to Joyce-Stiverne, Whyte-Breazeale and maybe Uysk-Povetkin where heavyweights are concerned


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2019)

Apparently Fury is ducking now?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice to see boxing get coverage on a platform like ESPN, even though with Kellerman hosting, I won't bother watching it (unless he has an interesting guest I want to hear from).


----------



## Id (Mar 16, 2019)

Mikey vs Spence is tonight. Despite being like a 5-1 favorite. I hope Mikey can pull off a miracle.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd be really surprised if Garcia wins. I think he beats most WWs outside of Spence and Crawford (though I think the latter would win on points in a close/competitive one), but Spence seems a bridge too far. Spence's pressure vs Garcia's counter-punching will be intriguing early on, but he hasn't shown the variety and style of counter-punching to tactically beat Spence. He blocks and parries a lot, and Spence forces in jabs when guys try that before that left to the body. The size advantage is too much for someone of Mikey's calibre too, as good as he is. Spence cuts to WW from ~160-lbs, and has shown some of the best power in the division. Garcia only recently started fighting as high as LW and JWW, and has had noticeable difficulties as guys get bigger.

I think Spence will work off his jab, walk him down, get to the body, and consistently turn up the work-rate until he gets a stoppage late, around the 10th or so or maybe if Mikey makes it to the scorecards. Mikey hasn't shown to be a high level enough mover or defensive stylist to just outbox Spence, and stay away from him. A guy like Lipinets found him a fair amount of times, and the way he cut him off and found angles suggests to me that Spence will get to him frequently. He'll need to mix it up and get Spence's respect early and often, and I don't think he will.

It'll be interesting to see why him and his team seem to think he can do it though. I think it'll be exciting early on, but just prolonging the inevitable by the middle rounds. Garcia will show a good account of himself, but his previous fights don't suggest to me that he can win this, unless he shows he's a genuinely improved and special fighter here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Id (Mar 16, 2019)

The undercards have been total mismatch.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2019)

Mikey just can't get past the jab, and I don't know why he's trying to counter it when the range favors Spence.


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2019)

The wrong strategy was prepared for this match. Mikey looks completely puzzled right now.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2019)

Id said:


> The wrong strategy was prepared for this match. Mikey looks completely puzzled right now.



It's also a physical mismatch.  I don't see a road to victory even with a better strategy based off what we're seeing here.


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2019)

I got 119 to 109 in favor of Spence.


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> It's also a physical mismatch.  I don't see a road to victory even with a better strategy based off what we're seeing here.


Prob.

But boxing a boxer who is equally good boxer and superior physical stats was clearly the wrong strat.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2019)

Id said:


> Prob.
> 
> But boxing a boxer who is equally good boxer and superior physical stats was clearly the wrong strat.



Oh yeah, he had a terrible plan, but I think this fight puts to rest the idea that Mikey ever had a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> Oh yeah, he had a terrible plan, but I think this fight puts to rest the idea that Mikey ever had a chance.


Puts to rest of him chasing the Welter Weight. He needs to stay Light Weight. 

Now we know why he took the risk. Trying to land that payday with Manny.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 17, 2019)

Fight went about as expected.

Calling out Pacquiao in 2019 is embarrassing, tbh. Let's get the interesting fight:


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Fight went about as expected.
> 
> Calling out Pacquiao in 2019 is embarrassing, tbh. Let's get the interesting fight:


I would rather see him fight Thurman.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2019)

"Shawn Porter couldn't sell out a family dinner" was a good line, though 

Hopefully we can see Loma and Mikey now at least.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 17, 2019)

Id said:


> I would rather see him fight Thurman.



Spence runs through Thurman at this point, imo. Around 2 years ago I think the fight would have been competitive until the later rounds due to Thurman's counter-punching ability, speed, and relatively respectable power, but Spence still would have gotten to him in the later rounds. Something like Spence-Brook. I don't think Thurman offers much now though. He has always been very reliant on speed and reflexes for his success, and they didn't look too impressive against Lopez. I was never high on Thurman anyway, and I think Spence is a class better, but even on top of that, it looks like a pretty bad stylistic match-up to me as well.


----------



## Id (Mar 17, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Spence runs through Thurman at this point, imo. Around 2 years ago I think the fight would have been competitive until the later rounds due to Thurman's counter-punching ability, speed, and relatively respectable power, but Spence still would have gotten to him in the later rounds. Something like Spence-Brook. I don't think Thurman offers much now though. He has always been very reliant on speed and reflexes for his success, and they didn't look to impressive against Lopez. I was never high on Thurman anyway, and I think Spence is a class better, but even on top of that, it looks like a pretty bad stylistic match-up to me as well.



True 

But Spence vs Crawford will likely go the distance in favor of Crawford. 

Spence vs Thurman has the recipe of ending in a tko.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2019)

Loma don’t want that 40 year old Pacquiao smoke


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Loma don’t want that 40 year old Pacquiao smoke


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2019)

I can easily imagine Khan giving Crawford a boxing lesson for a few rounds.  Until he gets caught anyway.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 31, 2019)

I hope we don't see more B-Hop commentary on DAZN.  Just awful.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2019)

Bad end to the espn broadcast tonight.  Light heavyweight championship ended on a fluke leg injury.

Not like it was Castillo v Corrales though.  It was a boring fight.


----------



## Id (Apr 8, 2019)

Kingdom Come said:


>


Fucking Manny.  Fight Spencer already.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2019)

Loma!


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 13, 2019)

Brilliant as always.  Glad to see that his shoulder's better.

But did he hurt his wrist/hand?  He was having it looked at after the fight.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh shit, his right hand might actually be broken.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 14, 2019)

There have been so many mismatches booked in 2019 so far among top fighters. First 1/3rd of the year has been pretty mediocre so far. Golovkin-N'Dam, Usyk-Takam, and Fury-Schwarz haven't even happened yet either.. Hopefully this isn't a trend for this era of boxing, considering how the last one went.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 15, 2019)

I blame Mickey, Arum and Wilder's team. Last year was awesome but I knew the trend wouldn't continue. 

The next big fight is Jacobs vs Canelo but there seems to be no hype for it


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 15, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The next big fight is Jacobs vs Canelo but there seems to be no hype for it



I'm really excited for Crawford - Khan.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 15, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> I'm really excited for Crawford - Khan.



Khan has the physical tools to win this, if he was a smarter more careful fighter.

I see Crawford has troubles with his handspeed for the first few rounds then adjusts and uses Khan's head as a speed bag.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 15, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Khan has the physical tools to win this, if he was a smarter more careful fighter.
> 
> I see Crawford has troubles with his handspeed for the first few rounds then adjusts and uses Khan's head as a speed bag.



I honestly think Khan could cause problems for 5-6 rounds.  He won't win, but I believe it'll be legitimately competitive -- before he gets knocked out.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 15, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> I honestly think Khan could cause problems for 5-6 rounds. He won't win, but I believe it'll be legitimately competitive -- before he gets knocked out.



Can Crawford really KO him tho? Khan faceplanted against Canelo but he also survived a beating from Maidana so I can see the fight ending on a wide decision for Bud


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 15, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Can Crawford really KO him tho? Khan faceplanted against Canelo but he also survived a beating from Maidana so I can see the fight ending on a wide decision for Bud



I feel like the Maidana fight is an example of how important timing is when it comes to dropping Khan.

Most of those huge overhand rights that Maidana hit Khan with -- as far as I can remember -- were mostly from neutral positions.  Maidana did his thing of dipping low, feinting a body shot, and going high.  I don't recall Khan eating those shots as he was taking a step in or throwing a shot.  The examples of Khan getting knocked down or out are generally him being timed, not just getting hit clean in general.

Crawford can't compare in raw power to Maidana, and especially not Canelo, but I think he's skilled enough to land clean with well-timed shots as Khan comes forward.  I think that added momentum is what will really wobble him.  Khan also has a tendency to get up immediately and fuck up his balance, and he always fires back, so one KD will lead to a KO if there's any time left.

If this ends up being a no KD fight, Khan can actually win.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2019)

What's next for Lomo?


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 15, 2019)

Commey, most likely.  Unless Teofimo goes after the belt first, then Loma will take it from him.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2019)

Miller was a walking clinic. What the fuck. Who fails 3 sepererate drug tests, testing positive for 3 different drugs.

Way to throw away 6.5 million .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 21, 2019)

What the fuck?  How did that not go to the cards?

Apparently not taking the full 5 is the reason?   Something I've never even seen before, but okay.

Khan deserved better.  People giving him shit for not continuing when he was blatantly fouled.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

Khan has a bad chin and should never have taken the fight.  He was losing and he had no path to victory before the low blow.

People that paid for the event and are mad should get over it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2019)

Apparently Khan’s the only man in the world that has his ballsack hanging from his right hip.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2019)

Gunners said:


> Miller was a walking clinic. What the fuck. Who fails 3 sepererate drug tests, testing positive for 3 different drugs.
> 
> Way to throw away 6.5 million .



I know people who go to a gym he used to attend. Someone suspected him of juicing a while back.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 22, 2019)

Gunners said:


> Miller was a walking clinic. What the fuck. Who fails 3 sepererate drug tests, testing positive for 3 different drugs.
> 
> Way to throw away 6.5 million .


Y know, if i were in his position, i'd gladly trade my 0 for an L for the check and exposure on the big stage.

But to each their own i guess.. put too many eggs in his basket for a slight if any advantage and he's penniless big pharma miller now


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 22, 2019)

Vergil knew Khan was going to lose, maybe by KO, and used the nut shot as a way out.

Now they get to claim they lost because of the ref's incompetence.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 26, 2019)

Golovkin parted ways with Sanchez. Even though he had a fan friendly style with him, I thought his technique regressed, especially defensively. He's a pressure fighter, but they could have honed his game better. And on the inside when in came to in-fighting, it was always an area he could've made serious improvements in, but not so sure about it at this stage of his career.


----------



## Takahashi (May 17, 2019)

Looking forward to Inoue's fight tomorrow.  This is his toughest test, so if he wins definitively, Nery's next.

Wilder will have an early KO as well I'm sure.


----------



## Gunners (May 18, 2019)

I am just waiting for that classless thug to get sparked the fuck out. Talks too much about wanting to catch a body the ring and what not. 

In my eyes, he should be banned if boxing wants to be regarded as a sport.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Goddamn .


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Goddamn .


Shows how good Fury is. Only man to not get koed.


----------



## Takahashi (May 20, 2019)

Inoue's fucking amazing.  I feel bad for Donaire, but I'm looking forward to the Monster trashing Nery.

Wilder won exactly how we expected, but putting Breazeale away so quickly is impressive.  Maybe he should stay at the 220-ish range for good now.  He didn't lose any speed at all.


----------



## Takahashi (May 20, 2019)

Gunners said:


> In my eyes, he should be banned if boxing wants to be regarded as a sport.



I know you don't like the guy, but boxers routinely cheat, assault, rape, beat their wives, and do all kinds of *actual* harm to people.  Banning Wilder for words for the sake of the sport's "reputation" would be ridiculous by comparison.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2019)

Not saying I agree with the attempted murders..But I do find it funny that a sport where you're beating an opponent into a bloody pulp is something that must be done as a gentleman.  

You're potentially shaving years off the person in front of you anyway. And I'm sure other boxers wants to "catch a body" too. So are we banning him for being open about it?

Where I'm from the boxing gym was a place the youth went to to avoid a life sentence later in life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2019)




----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Takahashi (Jun 1, 2019)

Seems like Fury and Wilder are trying to freeze AJ out.  Definitely a good tactic for those big paydays.

I see Wilder winning the rematch, though.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah, now the division revolves around them until like 2020


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 1, 2019)

OH MY GOD.  RUIZ CAN DO IT


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2019)

Smh this is crazy.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 1, 2019)

This is amazing, absolutely amazing.  

I need a RUIZ vs ORTIZ unification in my life now.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 1, 2019)

I can't believe it.  I didn't give Ruiz a chance to get out of the 6th, and fat boy proved us all wrong.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2019)

Joshua fought the guy all kinds of wrong. He should have never rushed in when he got the first knockdown. Both hands should have been up.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 1, 2019)

Full credit to AJ for being gracious.  This was nuts.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Joshua fought the guy all kinds of wrong. He should have never rushed in when he got the first knockdown. Both hands should have been up.



Honestly, this hurts AJ's stock any way you slice it.  It wasn't just him lacking a great gameplan, it brings into question how good he actually is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2019)

He overlooked his opponent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2019)

The world can't believe AJ lost to one of those fat bikers you see late night in bars...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2019)

Talk yo shit bro!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2019)

This friend Anthony Joshua just lost to my Mexican next door neighbor that drinks Coronas at 10am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2019)

I'd like to hear more about how AJ prepared for this fight, especially after the Big Baby revelation.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 2, 2019)

man that was all kinds of embarrassing


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 2, 2019)

What an awesome night, this is why I follow boxing.

Saving this fight as an example for the next "current athletes will always beat athletes from past generations, because nutrition and shit"

AJ plan was stupid, trading with someone with faster hands and better timing that can hurt him with one well placed shot, he also seemed gassed and mentally tired. He would trow single punches and then wait there with a bad guard acting surprised at Ruiz just getting pissed off and countering with a more violent barrage.

I guess he could win a rematch if he isn't rattled the next time the fight gets difficult.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)

Ruiz is fat and out of shape!  Terrible loss!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This friend Anthony Joshua just lost to my Mexican next door neighbor that drinks Coronas at 10am.


Ruiz has a back tattoo.  That’s the only thing threatening about him.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)

I was thinking of Butterbean too.  Get Joshua out of my sight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 2, 2019)

It's not just that Ruiz is fat, he hadn't been an specially impressive fighter so far, so it makes sense people didn't believe he could beat the unified champion like that.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This friend Anthony Joshua just lost to my Mexican next door neighbor that drinks Coronas at 10am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Jun 2, 2019)

Damn AJ got exposed badly, really puts into perspective how limited he is. Dude looked really confused and just couldn't adjust strategically.

Ruiz showed good handspeed and a solid chin tho, even he'd probably be beaten by Fury and Wilder. Unless this fight is a sign that he's peaked a bit later than usual.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2019)

Larcher said:


> Damn AJ got exposed badly, really puts into perspective how limited he is. Dude looked really confused and just couldn't adjust strategically.
> 
> Ruiz showed good handspeed and a solid chin tho, even he'd probably be beaten by Fury and Wilder. Unless this fight is a sign that he's peaked a bit later than usual.


Wilder vs Ruiz would be good.. Yeah Wilder has god like power but this guy hits real hard and has skills.I would really to see Francis from the Ufc just go to boxing and fight Wilder when he gets skill which will be hard.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 2, 2019)

Luci said:


> Wilder vs Ruiz would be good.. Yeah Wilder has god like power but this guy hits real hard and has skills.I would really to see Francis from the Ufc just go to boxing and fight Wilder when he gets skill which will be hard.


Ruiz isn't that hard of a puncher, plus wilder for all the shit he gets for technique won't neglect his jab and doesn't gas out. He also has a stronger fighters will than AJ and is probably more durable.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2019)

Butterbean would wreck AJ.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm noticing a trend here..


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 3, 2019)

Ruiz is from US right ? Why was his team holding Mexican flag ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2019)

J★J♥ said:


> Ruiz is from US right ? Why was his team holding Mexican flag ?



He was born right near the Mexican border. Probably identifies as both.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 3, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He was born right near the Mexican border. Probably identifies as both.


Says he is first Mexican champion while his team is holding Mexican flag behind him  Wiki says he was born in US and is US citizen.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 3, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I'M LATE AS FUUUUUUUUUUUCK

AJ GOT T.K.O'D BY A FAT NOBODY. 

GOD OH GOD.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I'M LATE AS FUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> ...


He's not a nobody.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 4, 2019)

Luci said:


> He's not a nobody.



Ok, he got T.K.O.'d by a fatso.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Ok, he got T.K.O.'d by a fatso.


Fatso has only only one lost.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 4, 2019)

And a controversial loss at that.

Ruiz is legit, but this fight was largely about exposing AJ's flaws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> And a controversial loss at that.
> 
> Ruiz is legit, but this fight was largely about exposing AJ's flaws.


I only see Wilder beatig him for sure with that power. Fury would be a good one.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 5, 2019)

Wilder would have defeated Ruiz in the first KD


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2019)

Fury deserves to talk trash.  He can beat Ruiz easily because he’s a fantastic boxer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jun 6, 2019)

what do you guys think about ggg's new form? looks more fluid and quicker, lighter on his hands, head and feet. his mitt vids start to look a bit like to pacquiao/canelo's now. banks are bouncing around with him in the ring and sanchez was more static. ggg seemed to hammer the mitts way more with sanchez. for reference with previous trainer abel sanchez:


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't know, looks good, whether or not is an improvement will have to be tested in the ring.

A style more focused on agility and speed doesn't seem to be the ideal for an aging fighter but if it improves his defense and adaptability is a good investment.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 7, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I don't know, looks good, whether or not is an improvement will have to be tested in the ring.



That'll have to be for Canelo GGG III, then.  Because Steve Rolls certainly isn't going to test him.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 8, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> A style more focused on agility and speed doesn't seem to be the ideal for an ageing fighter but if it improves his defense and adaptability is a good investment.



Agree, while it may look flashy those extra movements are either a potentially great asset or additional redundancies that will tax his gas further, he is basically 40 now. I am relatively unfamiliar with boxing forms so I'd like to know whether the "dancing" is a good addition or a drop in his overall efficiency


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 8, 2019)

Schneider said:


> Agree, while it may look flashy those extra movements are either a potentially great asset or additional redundancies that will tax his gas further, he is basically 40 now. I am relatively unfamiliar with boxing forms so I'd like to know whether the "dancing" is a good addition or a drop in his overall efficiency



If he has the gas tank for it, and if he manages to completely integrate it into his game, sure.

The second part is important because boxers that fight like somebody else or in a way that feels unnatural to them... it also tends to go wrong. GGG is a talented guy so he might be able to improve even now tho


----------



## Schneider (Jun 9, 2019)

rolls went to sleep at r4 from his usual nasty left hook. so, @y'all resident experts did ggg do anything differently?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2019)

GGG looked uncomfortable with that new style and went back to doing what he usually does. lol


----------



## Schneider (Jun 10, 2019)

Well he only had a few weeks, lets see if theres any noticable change in his next match.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 16, 2019)

Fury wins, to the surprise of no one.  Schwarz was even worse than expected.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2019)

Fury...


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 16, 2019)

Damn Fury had Ali moment there


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2019)

Schwartz was ranked something like 56th best heavyweight in the world. If Fury couldn’t knock him out early, it would’ve been embarrassing. lol


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Jun 16, 2019)

Damn never seen a heavy with Fury's defense and head movement in a long time........but like Wilder said all he needs to be perfect for 20 seconds. Tyson needs to be perfect the whole fight or he's sleeping


----------



## Schneider (Jun 16, 2019)

fury masterclass 

that head movement 

for me the best heavyweight at the moment. he certainly has the most photogenic style along with loma



GOATing Onem Folks said:


> Damn never seen a heavy with Fury's defense and head movement in a long time........but like Wilder said all he needs to be perfect for 20 seconds. Tyson needs to be perfect the whole fight or he's sleeping



did you forget last december?

boxing "perfect" against tyson fury for 20 seconds who himself is the apex technical hw is easier said than done. and 2 knockdowns don't win matches, and shouldn't have been a saving grace for a poor showing all night long.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 16, 2019)

The best Wlad vs Fury at his best, whatever that might be

Who you all got?


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 16, 2019)

prime klitschko brothers were something else. literally held the entire heavyweight division hostage for a decade.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 16, 2019)

I'd still take Fury


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 16, 2019)

nah.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> nah.


I could.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2019)

Rest in Peace Sweet Pea. One of the best to lace up a pair of gloves and strap in the ring.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 15, 2019)

Fucking terrible news.  Only 55.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 15, 2019)

One of the GOAT defensive boxers of all time, RIP legend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 15, 2019)

Man there’s still so much life left to live at 55. Car accidents are scary like that. Can happen anytime, anywhere to anyone.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 19, 2019)

anyone with streams to pacquiao vs thurman?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 20, 2019)

Let's go Manny


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 20, 2019)

I think Manny takes this.  Thurman isn't the same.

Thurman's also been really annoying in this lead up, so seeing the old man beat him down would be fun.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> I think Manny takes this.  Thurman isn't the same.
> 
> Thurman's also been really annoying in this lead up, so seeing the old man beat him down would be fun.


I'm thinking the same.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jul 20, 2019)

So anyone got a stream link for the upcoming Manny Pacquiao vs Keith Thurman


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 21, 2019)

Old man Pac still has it.  Great fight.

Props to Thurman for not only making it fun and competitive, but for being classy in the post-fight interview.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Jul 21, 2019)

Thurman got his ass beat. The after fight was looking terrible. Thurman was lumped up while Manny was looking tired from beating his ass. I can't believe they had the nerve to say that shit was a split decision.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 22, 2019)

So whats next for Manny?

One of the Garcias?

Thurman is in a very awkward stage of his career now, we knew he couldn't hang with Spence and Crawford but I think even Porter and Danny could take him in a rematch. Dude looked significantly slower and seemed to had less to his punches.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> So whats next for Manny?
> 
> One of the Garcias?
> 
> Thurman is in a very awkward stage of his career now, we knew he couldn't hang with Spence and Crawford but I think even Porter and Danny could take him in a rematch. Dude looked significantly slower and seemed to had less to his punches.


Spence?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 22, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Spence?



I both want and don't want that fight 

It would do tons for Manny's legacy if he wins but the risks are daunting.


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 22, 2019)

Where does Pac land in the ranking of ATGs if he beats Spence?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2019)

He died like a true russian.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 25, 2019)

ah shit here we go again..


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 26, 2019)

Should we get back to same day weighing or allow IV's for re-hydration?


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 27, 2019)

remember when whyte was shit talking joshua about taking steriods?


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 27, 2019)

Eddie Hearn is having a rough year.  Good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 27, 2019)

some interesting points about whyte are that he got caught with his pants down 3 days before the fight, yet he was cleared to fight somehow. and it was metabolites of dianabol, a testosterone derivative which is indeed a ped in mainly body building/lifting sense but doesn't translate well into boxing. some argue it might actually hamper boxing performance. and apparently it's legally sold off the counter in the uk.

on another note, another boxer hugo santillan tragically passed away after his fight due to brain injuries. he collapsed during score readings so there was a significant delay for medical treatment. he was 23.

would you guys argue boxing is the most dangerous sport (out of all combat and general sports) at the moment?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 27, 2019)

Schneider said:


> would you guys argue boxing is the most dangerous sport (out of all combat and general sports) at the moment?



Aside from motor sports and extreme sports yes.

It's always been.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 16, 2019)

Mohammed Ali was the best


----------



## Schneider (Sep 6, 2019)

so logan vs ksi 2 is happening, and apparently they are going to have the actual world class athletes as their undercards


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 7, 2019)

Schneider said:


> so logan vs ksi 2 is happening, and apparently they are going to have the actual world class athletes as their undercards


i'd be utterly humiliated if i was them tbh


----------



## Schneider (Sep 7, 2019)

i kind of get eddie's possible mindset for this setup. both of ksi's boxing shows turned out huge solely from his youtube clout alone, and eddie smells vast untapped potential within the youtube audience, who tbh only came to see them beat the shit out of each other instead of a proper boxing match. eddie might try fishing a couple or two by showing how legit professionals perform in comparison to the youtubers clowning around. though definitely not all of them, because there is this amateurish element of youtube that makes it relatable to everyone, and it dies once you bring lifelong dedicated born-talents in.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 7, 2019)

if i were ksi or logan i would definitely ask to fight first though


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 7, 2019)

I would bet most kids would just watch the main event.

Best chance is to put some big KO artist in the undercards.

Still is terrible to play second to people basically playing at doing your job.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 12, 2019)

On the other hand, canelo is moving up to get a gig with kovalev (ggg duck?)

Who you got for this?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2019)

That cut on Fury tho, you could hide a small firearm in that cut.

On Pacquiao x Thurman: BS split decision is BS. Pacquiao won 9/12 rounds at LEAST. IIRC Thurman's best rounds were the 7th, the 9th and the 11th where he came strong because Pac-man was tired as fuck. 

I still didn't watch the Triple G fight with the canadian guy (I don't even know his name to be honest).

Triple G has my heart. I just love the man, and he was done so wrong versus Canelo, fucking judges, it wasn't by much at all but he definitely won.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 16, 2019)

i think klitschko got stopped for a smaller cut against lewis back then. klit was legit pissed, imagine if the same decision happened to fury.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2019)

Schneider said:


> i think klitschko got stopped for a smaller cut against lewis back then. klit was legit pissed, imagine if the same decision happened to fury.


He did. They want this huge fight soon. Wali put some damage on Fury. Looked like a Rocky movie in the 12th round, Fury had to hug the whole round to not get koed. The shit was crazy.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 3, 2019)

Still cant believe that i came Fury fan, but he did prove me wrong with win against Klitschko and has not stopped impressing me.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 5, 2019)

Not a clean win for ggg, that 115-112s felt undeserved. But maybe bout time he got his break after ggg vs canelo 1 robbery.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

I saw that GGG won.  But it’s kind of pointless.  He needs to beat Canelo.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 12, 2019)

he's already beaten canelo if we keeping it real.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 12, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> he's already beaten canelo if we keeping it real.


T
W
I
C
E


----------



## Owais Qadric (Oct 14, 2019)

I am okay at boxing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Schneider (Oct 17, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> T
> W
> I
> C
> E



first one definitely. not set in stone for the second one though


this is pretty close with the russian kid, like just a few months apart. with these frequent deaths and the lifelong cognitive effects i wonder if boxing will die/get killed in the future, and looking back we see it being a ridiculous, brutal and primitive a fighting sport, just like gladiator or aztec games back in the day


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Oct 17, 2019)

Insert Dolph gif now.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 25, 2019)

Loma has joined Canelo with the WBC Franchise Champion bullshit.

I'm so disappointed in him.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 3, 2019)

Anyone who doesn't have Canelo as P4P #1 after last night is a lunatic.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 4, 2019)

Beterbieb now? 

I think he is going to establish himself at 168


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 4, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Beterbieb now?
> 
> I think he is going to establish himself at 168



I think Beterbiev is too much.  

Callum Smith would be interesting, I could definitely see that.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 4, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> I think Beterbiev is too much.
> 
> Callum Smith would be interesting, I could definitely see that.



Yeah, and he could bitchlap BJS while he can still cut the weight. Please.

I think Beterbiev is beatable, in a few years.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 5, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Yeah, and he could bitchlap BJS while he can still cut the weight. Please.
> 
> I think Beterbiev is beatable, in a few years.



I've wanted BJS to go away for ages.  Ducks GGG constantly, irritating as hell outside of the ring, and has one strong performance against Lemieux and people still hype him up *years* later.  His kid's a shit, too.

I don't entirely know where to place Beterbiev.  Canelo taking Kovalev is indeed huge, but I think Beterbiev is still a naturally tougher stylistic match up for him -- even disregarding age.  If Canelo can actually grab another belt in LHW -- let alone two from Beterbiev -- I'll lose my shit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2019)

Beterbiev stops anyone at the weight right now, imo. Gvozdyk might stop him too, and Bivol would be a tough fight. I don't think many thought Kovalev was the class of the division, although still clearly Top-5. He hasn't really thrown with power much in recent fights, and kind of re-invented himself after the Storm KO. He still has the best jab in the division, and did well against the body-shots with his posture, but his conditioning has always been shoddy (and at this stage of his career past his best, he can't really take much risks), and his durability is just shot now (don't think he takes a trilogy fight with Storm either).

I want to see Canelo fight a slick mover again, had tough and really close fights (arguably lost) against Trout and Lara. He's been fighting some stationary guys in recent years (and I think most had him losing the GGG fights, especially the first, though he actually had somewhat of a case of winning the rematch, better a draw for him, imo). Someone like Saunders, Charlo, or Andrade.

Inoue fighting in a couple days, going to be interesting against Donaire. The size difference is similar to Canelo/Kovalev tbh, and Donaire is far less chinny. Donaire might be the better overall fighter right now (compared to Kovalev), but they're probably equally past it at this point (though it hurts more for the lighter weights). Inoue was already out-sized by guys at 118-lbs. This fight should do wonders for Inoue's P4P claims if he beats Donaire impressively, especially with a stoppage.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 5, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> This fight should do wonders for Inoue's P4P claims if he beats Donaire impressively, especially with a stoppage.



Which he'll do.  I just hope Donaire doesn't get injured, he's such a likeable guy.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 5, 2019)

If kovalev stayed up until the end i actually had him winning on points, though i have some doubts on myself because i was half asleep for a good part of the fight. With the fight itself mostly to blame for that


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 6, 2019)

I've been so away from it all these days, college takes most of my time, but did anyone catch Canelo vs Kovalev ?


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 6, 2019)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I've been so away from it all these days, college takes most of my time, but did anyone catch Canelo vs Kovalev ?



It was an okay fight with a fantastic finish.  Kovalev was wary of Canelo's counters, so he didn't throw much beyond the jab.  Canelo did well deflecting the vast majority of punches, but started very slow, giving away some early rounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 6, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> It was an okay fight with a fantastic finish.  Kovalev was wary of Canelo's counters, so he didn't throw much beyond the jab.  Canelo did well deflecting the vast majority of punches, but started very slow, giving away some early rounds.



I'mma watch it today when I have the time. If I have the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 7, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> Which he'll do.  I just hope Donaire doesn't get injured, he's such a likeable guy.



Went to the cards.. Great fight. Inoue showed a lot overcoming adversity, his durability, and ability to fight through the pace of a clearly larger fighter too. Big win for his career, but not sure how much more weight-jumping he can do. Gonzalez really pushed it, probably my favourite fighter of this era and thought he won the first SSR war, but those fights definitely change careers. Impressive showing from Donaire too.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 7, 2019)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Went to the cards..



I stand corrected.  Donaire's a beast.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 8, 2019)

Donaire got a pretty long count on the 11th round. I know refs dont count in seconds, but im sure in another fight it could have ended in tko right then and there.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 8, 2019)

The ref counted to 10...

Still I don't know if this is good for old Donaire being back in a lower weight or bad for Inoue in terms of this being his highest weight.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 12, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The ref counted to 10...
> 
> Still I don't know if this is good for old Donaire being back in a lower weight or bad for Inoue in terms of this being his highest weight.



I think the issue is that the ref didn't start counting until Donaire actually fell down.  Donaire turned his back and ran away for several seconds before he fell, and the ref pushed Inoue away when he went after him.  If he's going to prevent Inoue from working him over while he's standing, the count should already be starting, but instead he got several more seconds.

I think it should have been a TKO, but I can't complain.  The judges got it right and it was a FOTY candidate either way.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> I think the issue is that the ref didn't start counting until Donaire actually fell down.  Donaire turned his back and ran away for several seconds before he fell, and the ref pushed Inoue away when he went after him.  If he's going to prevent Inoue from working him over while he's standing, the count should already be starting, but instead he got several more seconds.
> 
> I think it should have been a TKO, but I can't complain.  The judges got it right and it was a FOTY candidate either way.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 24, 2019)

wtf just happened...

just one punch and the fight was suddenly over 

ortiz was winning the fight  

wilder: "what even is a scorecard"


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2019)

How much did they pay Ortiz to take the fall?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 24, 2019)

bruh ortiz head looked like it fucking exploded.

wilder has terrible fundamentals but it hardly matters when your punches are fucking weapons of mass destruction. it's not fair.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 24, 2019)

fury miraculously managing to get up remains a mystery. crack cocaine is the only logical explanation i can think of.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> fury miraculously managing to get up remains a mystery. crack cocaine is the only logical explanation i can think of.


I think "on some other shit" suffices.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> wtf just happened...
> 
> just one punch and the fight was suddenly over
> 
> ...


Tyson would have killed him in his prime.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 24, 2019)

Even the tortilla man couldn't take that punch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2019)

Imagine being drunk and starting a fight with this guy. Bitch you don't hit hard!! Next thing you know is the other guy is dead...


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 24, 2019)

Wilder is without a doubt one of, if not the hardest puncher in the history of the sport.  The fact that he does it so much lighter than everyone else is an even bigger marvel.  The dude's just built to get excellent torque on his punches.

Ortiz clearly still has the skill to compete in the division.  Would love to see him and Povetkin go at it.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 26, 2019)

i was so flabbergasted i thought ortiz must have staged a dive before seeing the slowmo, especially with the lopsided scorecard  performance.



Takahashi said:


> Wilder is without a doubt one of, if not the hardest puncher in the history of the sport.  The fact that he does it so much lighter than everyone else is an even bigger marvel.  The dude's just built to get excellent torque on his punches.
> 
> Ortiz clearly still has the skill to compete in the division.  Would love to see him and Povetkin go at it.



you don't have to be well-versed in boxing to generate massive torque in a punch. it's both technique and genetic, and wilder apparently is a natural born diesel. boxing mainly teaches to be efficient with it, i.e quick, powerful punches with defense up at the same time. anyone can drop people with a flush long haymaker to the chin but doing it to a trained fighter will leave a lot of openings to be exploited especially if you are relatively untrained. wilder however, can calculate and work around this to find his openings against people with superior techniques. he has done well with his limited skillset and it's what makes him great.

people may say he has no technique, awkward, shitty boxer, unaesthetic etc. however you have to admit he is incredibly skilled. and a decent chin to boot


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2019)

anyone caught aj vs ruiz 2?

havent watched yet, seen unanimous decision and smelled rigging but have to watch it before judging it


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2019)

Schneider said:


> anyone caught aj vs ruiz 2?
> 
> havent watched yet, seen unanimous decision and smelled rigging but have to watch it before judging it



AJ was pretty much winning all bar 1-2 rounds.  He wasn't underestimating Ruiz this time around and played to his strengths.  Distance, jabs.  Plus Ruiz own admission he let himself get too big and didn't have the cardio to compete.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah basically a textbook on how to fight with your height and longer reach. Boring af but gets the job done.

Then again i still felt ruiz couldve done more, like aj was in the first fight. Like maybe shed a bit weight and add cardio to chase around, couldve had aj shook on the last rounds and left an impression even if hes eventually going down on the scorecards. Bit felt like hes returning the belts he borrowed , as ruiz is actually capable of fighting klitschko-type (height & reach, outside) fighters


----------



## Schneider (Dec 8, 2019)

Does anyone here feel that the top dogs of heavyweight division are in a somewhat vulnerable place right now? AJ's chin is suspect from the first ruiz fight, "elusive" fury got tagged and _*cut *_by a journeyman (stoppage arguable) and wilder is losing basically every round hes not knocking out his opponent.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah, it's fun.

Unlike when Klitschko was basically invulnerable and yeeting everyone else this group is much more close in level and there's interesting match ups that are hard to predict.

We could be in a rock-paper-scissors type scenario.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruiz was supposed to be in camp in July and didn't show until September.  He clearly let the celebrity and heroism get to his head and he thought he could walk in and try the same thing -- and fatter, at that.  Deeply disappointed in both his preparation and the lack of urgency in his performance.  The fact that he tried to hype up a 3rd fight in the interview when he damn near got shut out was embarrassing.

I still think Wilder will be on top at the end of the day, but props to AJ for conducting himself like a champion where he both trained his ass off and came in with a solid game plan.  This is the best version of him I've seen, and I hope he continues maintaining that physique over his old one.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 9, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> Ruiz was supposed to be in camp in July and didn't show until September.  He clearly let the celebrity and heroism get to his head and he thought he could walk in and try the same thing -- and fatter, at that.  Deeply disappointed in both his preparation and the lack of urgency in his performance.  The fact that he tried to hype up a 3rd fight in the interview when he damn near got shut out was embarrassing.
> 
> I still think Wilder will be on top at the end of the day, but props to AJ for conducting himself like a champion where he both trained his ass off and came in with a solid game plan.  This is the best version of him I've seen, and I hope he continues maintaining that physique over his old one.



Can't blame him if true, he had such a domination over aj in the first fight it seemed almost as if he has the key to this matchup. But the cynic in me believes he actually got bought out. Get obscene amounts of money, then return the belt in Saudi, so why bother grinding anyway? 

And of course get fat during the process, to the shock of no one.


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 10, 2019)

And i still dont know if ruiz was american or mexican. Well it does not matter now anyway


----------



## Schneider (Dec 11, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Yeah, it's fun.
> 
> Unlike when Klitschko was basically invulnerable and yeeting everyone else this group is much more close in level and there's interesting match ups that are hard to predict.
> 
> We could be in a rock-paper-scissors type scenario.



Speaking of rock paper scissors, i think we are back in ali-frazier-foreman trio somewhat. Aj's chin is breakable, a room for wilder's right hand to exploit, but he's technically sound enough to keep up with fury. Wilder, clumsy af as seen in the fury fight which he undeniably lost but he might tag aj once, but thats not to say otherwise cant happen because despite his good chin aj is probably the hardest hitter he'll ever face. Prime fury might dance around everyone, but if journeymen and wilder can tag him, joshua will land him more than both of them combined.

That said, how close are we to a unification fight?  This was literally whats said:

Wilder: *hopes ruiz kept the belt and then fight him in america*
AJ: OK BELTS BACK, IM READY NOW ANYTIME-
Wilder: Man im too good for this shit joshua chicken duckin quack quack fight will never gonna happen

And dont forget there's also this,

?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2019)

Wilder playing politics.  Nothing new in boxing. He doesn't believe he can guarantee a victory so will blame AJ for not fighting when his people are likely making dumb demands to AJ people knowing it will be refused. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/50751834

Don't really like Warren much but he's bang on here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Takahashi (Dec 17, 2019)

Do we even have actual confirmation that the Fury Wilder rematch is even happening?  Arum, Wilder and Fury have said so, but we're only 2 months out and there isn't an official announcement, let alone any actual promotion.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 18, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> Do we even have actual confirmation that the Fury Wilder rematch is even happening?  Arum, Wilder and Fury have said so, but we're only 2 months out and there isn't an official announcement, let alone any actual promotion.



and the fact that fury actually split with his trainer just now..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2019)

Takahashi said:


> Do we even have actual confirmation that the Fury Wilder rematch is even happening?  Arum, Wilder and Fury have said so, but we're only 2 months out and there isn't an official announcement, let alone any actual promotion.


Here's confirmation


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Feb 16, 2020)

Beterbiev confirmed to defend his title in Canada. Got to give him due respect for adhering to principles over money and not taking the China fight.

Really sad what’s happened to this guy, it’s insane that incompetent managers get away mishandling talented fighters. With his age, at best he can hope to go the way of GGG (doubtful since in that weight-class the toll on his body will quickly accumulate).


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> Beterbiev confirmed to defend his title in Canada. Got to give him due respect for adhering to principles over money and not taking the China fight.
> 
> Really sad what’s happened to this guy, it’s insane that incompetent managers get away mishandling talented fighters. With his age, at best he can hope to go the way of GGG (doubtful since in that weight-class the toll on his body will quickly accumulate).




Posts like yours annoy me. 

The higher weight classes are more forgiving when it comes to age.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes.

Not with his slugger style though.

The reason for heavier weights being more forgiving is out-fighter types e.g. Wilder can take little to no damage and suddenly end the fight in one blow. Whereas the lower weights are trading punches.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 18, 2020)

Can't wait for Saturday.  Interested to see what adjustments both guys make.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 19, 2020)

On the one hand you've got Fury and Wilder snubbing Matchroom fighters and on the other hand you've got AJ demanding 60/40 for undisputed fights. All of these men should look at Holyfield-Lewis on how to conduct themselves. Clowns

I'm hoping Wilder wins because despite his passionate AJ rants and whatever's happening with Whyte, I believe he's healthier for our sport. Fury looks like he's in great shape but I don't trust him not to fight more Top Rank cans afterwards with another WWE crossover and a foray into UFC that no one, literally no one, is interested in. I don't like AJ like any sane man but I value his consistency and respect his resume at least

The fight itself? Could be and should be a modern classic. I've heard Wilder is putting on weight and I genuinely believe Fury intends to lean on and walk down into a stoppage. I've got the weekend booked off work and my snack game is on point


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2020)

I might actually pay for this wilder fight lord help me.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (Feb 21, 2020)

Wilder by knockout or Fury by decision, this time.

A fence-sitter bet admittedly but unpredictable fights like these are why I enjoy boxing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2020)

Wilder will knock Fury out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Agreed


----------



## Schneider (Feb 23, 2020)

fury's chin


----------



## Schneider (Feb 23, 2020)

oh my god

wilders footwerk..


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2020)

Looks like he was trying a triple H mania entrance.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

Schneider said:


> fury's chin


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Goddamn his ear is fucked


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 23, 2020)

I did not expect this level of dominance


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Tasted his blood...


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Did dis dude just lick his blood 

Just end this fight


----------



## Schneider (Feb 23, 2020)

feel kind of bad for wilder 

edit: his corner did the right thing. wilder might not take it well but they have the better judgement. wilder's right hand left for the night and wont be back anytime soon, not with his jello legs


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Welp..Wilder got his asswhooped


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Welp


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2020)

So can we now have Fury vs Joshua


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

It was that strong hit to the back of the head that did it. Wilder could barely stand up after that.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 23, 2020)

fury vs joshua needs to happen now. joshua and hearn can't make any excuses anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Only threw 55 punches...smh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

Wilder had a good entrance at least.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 23, 2020)

King fury


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 23, 2020)

Kind of funny when you think Fury finished Wilder. Wilder may be out for awhile after this loss.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

Tyson Ali Like Fury.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 23, 2020)

Fury was dominating Wilder so hard...



I missed out


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

The eardrum punch is like a liver punch in a way.  You can lose your equilibrium if you get hit a certain way.  And I think that we saw some of that tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The eardrum punch is like a liver punch in a way.  You can lose your equilibrium if you get hit a certain way.  And I think that we saw some of that tonight.



This, your inner ear controls your balance if that's hit you're basically going to be dizzy for a while at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

I also want to say that Fury deserves a bigger purse than Joshua in a hypothetical match-up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Brutal loss on every front. Deontay was assaulted and taken advantage of


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 23, 2020)

That shit was disgusting af


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2020)

On black history month as well


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 23, 2020)

Will there be a trilogy or is Anthony Joshua vs Tyson Fury on its way



Either way, it's a big win for any of them


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


> Will there be a trilogy or is Anthony Joshua vs Tyson Fury on its way
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it's a big win for any of them



Hearn just commented that Fury/Joshua has to happen this year.

But boxing is as much politics as it is fighting so who knows.  British media will certainly try to force it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

Wilder needs to earn a third fight.  Fury has already proven that he is better.

Fury should fight Joshua.  Wilder should fight some other top guys and try to get himself back in the mix.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 23, 2020)

Man when Tyson came out to that serial killer shit I was like this man crazy. Then the blood shit just made me say get the strap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

An L for America smh..


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 23, 2020)

So did anyone bet

How much was the gain/loss


----------



## Schneider (Feb 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> This, your inner ear controls your balance if that's hit you're basically going to be dizzy for a while at least.



Yes, and with that goes his right hand as well. In all standups esp. boxing footwork is everything, fury can stick his chin out all night long and wilder's straight wont ever put him to sleep tonight.

And now brit has all the belts, as of today


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Face almost left the skull fam..


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 23, 2020)

I was thinking about this the whole fight. That could be a serious problem. Most likely what took him out of the fight


----------



## Schneider (Feb 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Wilder needs to earn a third fight.  Fury has already proven that he is better.
> 
> Fury should fight Joshua.  Wilder should fight some other top guys and try to get himself back in the mix.



No he doesnt.

He got run down in the first fight, and you know its true. Pundits knew, their colleagues knew, fans knew, _some _casuals knew, _wilder himself _knew and the prick who deliberately scored the other way probably acknowledged it as well. And he just got mauled this time around. When you're just minutes away from a stretcher I dont think the rematch clause is a good idea. As we already know the results of this matchup, then whats the point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

Isn’t that what i am basically saying?


----------



## Schneider (Feb 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Isn’t that what i am basically saying?



Misread your post,  i thought you meant they should give wilder a rematch.

But im still on the notion that the matchup is done, a third fight isnt necessary


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

Most of us didn’t give Fury much of a chance.

Spinks was an incredible boxer.  And he got destroyed by Tyson.  So pretty much any time a puncher meets a boxer.  I choose the puncher.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 23, 2020)

To be honest me neither. Especially before the first bout. But after that i felt fury has the key to the matchup..

.. then he clowned around and got cut by wahlin i thought hes going down this time around but deep down i always knew fury knows what has to be done


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 23, 2020)

Always believe in the Gypsy King


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


> Always believe in the Gypsy King


Ufc HW watchout.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 23, 2020)

The Gypsy King! All these USA based sports pundits better show Fury some damn respect now!


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 23, 2020)

Fury don’t even look like a boxer. He look like a bouncer lol


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 23, 2020)

Absolutely stunned.  Full credit to Fury for doing what no one thought he would even try, let alone accomplish.

Props to Wilder for having the heart to stick with it despite looking like a deer on ice for multiple rounds, but it should have been stopped sooner.

We still need Fury vs AJ and Wilder vs AJ to determine the top 3's order.  Fury looking like a clear #1 at the moment, though.


----------



## Sequester (Feb 23, 2020)

i am surprised the fight wasn't stopped in the first when wilder was stumbling around everywhere tbh

wilder has been able to coast of natural talent n never needed to hone his craft, fury no doubt picked up on things he could have done better in their first fight n made the appropriate adjustments

but if wilder had a perforated eardrum its no wonder why he looked like that


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2020)

I thought Wilder looked stiff and that pinch behind the head bothers me.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 23, 2020)

so turns out the ear drum was fine, and so is his jaw. tonight was pure fury masterclass. absolute clinic.

..and wilder's trainer just said his ringwalk suit tired him before the fight

he also said they shouldn't have thrown the towel and let him continue. he truly expected a knockout despite wilder unintentionally hitting air for 3 rounds straight


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

Schneider said:


> so turns out the ear drum was fine, and so is his jaw. tonight was pure fury masterclass. absolute clinic.
> 
> ..and wilder's trainer just said his ringwalk suit tired him before the fight
> 
> he also said they shouldn't have thrown the towel and let him continue. he truly expected a knockout despite wilder unintentionally hitting air for 3 rounds straight


LOL.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2020)

Schneider said:


> so turns out the ear drum was fine, and so is his jaw. tonight was pure fury masterclass. absolute clinic.
> 
> ..and wilder's trainer just said his ringwalk suit tired him before the fight
> 
> he also said they shouldn't have thrown the towel and let him continue. he truly expected a knockout despite wilder unintentionally hitting air for 3 rounds straight


They made the right decision.  At that point Fury wasn't even feeling Wilder's punches much


----------



## Schneider (Feb 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> They made the right decision.  At that point Fury wasn't even feeling Wilder's punches much



It was right but not the best moment. After rewatching again it shouldve been thrown earlier imo.

Its fights like these that dragged on too long that leaves boxers with half a brain post retirement. Coming out of the 15 rounds era no wonder ali, frazier and most of their peers ended up like that.

And on an unrelated note, politically speaking wilder seems to be very compromised right now. Historic nasty puncher with no belts on, not a huge name as well, cant imagine him as an appealing option for a fighter. He's basically a walking triple negative right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2020)

Looking online and realizing  that people couldn't wait to see Deontay lose. Now all of a sudden "he sucks"


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 24, 2020)

Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 24, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


> Jesus fucking Christ



Knowing Saudis they'll try to get it put on the WWE Saudi mania events and make it the main event.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Looking online and realizing  that people couldn't wait to see Deontay lose. Now all of a sudden "he sucks"



People genuinely think Dillian Whyte wrecks him now.  Lose to the best HW and suddenly you're a bum.  It's ridiculous how much the 0 is valued by fans.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2020)

Deontay says he wishes he died in the ring instead of that towel being thrown and thinking of firing his team 

Apollo Creed shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 25, 2020)

I heard he fired the dude who threw in the towel.

Edit - 
I think it's this one


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2020)

Wilder is a real warrior the kind that can't carry his armor 
He wanted to go out on his shield, but could not lift the shield so he left it home


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2020)

Wilder up with those excuses now. Fight again bitch.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2020)

Wilders real problem is all that ink in his tattoos weighting him down. Once he lazers them off his speed will explode Like Rock Lees


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 25, 2020)

I know I'm in an absolute minority of a minority but I would like to see a 3rd match with Wilder at the same weight he was in their 1st fight. I'd put whatever I could afford on Fury but I'd like to see Wilder try to make it to the cards for redemption.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 25, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


>


Not a fan of redemption stories?


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not a fan of redemption stories?


Not seeng one here. He got owned by rusty, overweight Fury first time got bullshit decision of draw even tho he lost 11 rounds and then got completely destroyed in proper fight. To the point where Fury was drinking his blood like a vampire in mid fight  then blamed lose on Black history month, fired someone who either saved his life or saved him from brain damage, said that wont make any excuses made some of the bullshittiest excuses since Hayes toe. In short the guy is complete bitch and i dont like him.

Also Imagine being Mike Tysone and some punk ass bitch saying that he would beat you up when you are old and cant fight anymore when you deserve nothing but respect from boxing community.

Tyson did not run around yelling that he would beat Ali.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 25, 2020)

I see what's going on here...


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I see what's going on here...


Which is ?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 26, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> Which is ?


You don't like the black pride wave he has going on, it intimidates you doesn't itt?


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You don't like the black pride wave he has going on, it intimidates you doesn't itt?


No darling Im not from west and I dont care. Did not even knew it was bhm until he started balimg pressure from it for his lose. Also Boxing and racism dont mix you cant be a boxing fan love Roy Jones, Ali, Foreman and Tyson and hate black people oh and Tyson Fury is literally named after a black man you dumbass.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 26, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know I'm in an absolute minority of a minority but I would like to see a 3rd match with Wilder at the same weight he was in their 1st fight. I'd put whatever I could afford on Fury but I'd like to see Wilder try to make it to the cards for redemption.


Why

Fury won both, fuck what the judges say


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Why
> 
> Fury won both, fuck what the judges say


I'd like to see him redeem himself by making it to the cards.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 26, 2020)

What makes you think Wilder won the 1st fight though
Most think Fury won it except for the minority


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 26, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


> What makes you think Wilder won the 1st fight though
> Most think Fury won it except for the minority


I never said he did.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I never said he did.



My bad, I misunderstood your sentence when I asked that


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

I would only want a 3rd fight if wilder got a complete change of styles


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

It's crazy to think Tyson should have lost the fight before this one but they didn't. That cut was crazy and Tyson was hurt.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Tyson vs AJ next imo.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 26, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> He got owned by rusty, overweight Fury first time got bullshit decision of draw even tho he lost 11 rounds



Wilder lost 11 rounds despite getting KDs in two separate rounds.  Okay.

I had Fury winning the first one too, but the notion that Wilder took no rounds outside of KDs -- let alone that the KDs don't count -- is ridiculous.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 26, 2020)

Takahashi said:


> Wilder lost 11 rounds despite getting KDs in two separate rounds.  Okay.
> 
> I had Fury winning the first one too, but the notion that Wilder took no rounds outside of KDs -- let alone that the KDs don't count -- is ridiculous.


He got owned in the last round   what are you even talking about.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 26, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> He got owned in the last round   what are you even talking about.



Oh god, one of those Fury got KD'd but "won the rest of the round" people.

Remind me not to take your scoring seriously for future fights.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Takahashi said:


> Wilder lost 11 rounds despite getting KDs in two separate rounds.  Okay.
> 
> I had Fury winning the first one too, but the notion that Wilder took no rounds outside of KDs -- let alone that the KDs don't count -- is ridiculous.


Wilder lost every round except the knockdowns

He got out worked, out struck and fury controlled the pacing

Literally the only thing you can say positive outside of the knockdowns is that wilder kept going forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wilder lost every round except the knockdowns
> 
> He got out worked, out struck and fury controlled the pacing
> 
> Literally the only thing you can say positive outside of the knockdowns is that wilder kept going forward



Fury out landed Wilder by as little as 2 punches in multiple rounds, and was out landed in a non-KD round.  Fury won, make no mistake, but the idea that you can't give Wilder *any *other rounds makes no sense.

That's the problem with Fury's typical style.  You can't land a single digit number of punches on the back foot, many of which are jabs, and declare a masterclass.  Defense, effective aggression and ring generalship are all beholden to the number and quality of punches landed.  That's one thing Floyd understood perfectly, despite often being called boring.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 26, 2020)

fuck it now i want Fury vs Wilder 3 let Tyson kill the moron maybe then his fans will shut up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Didnt crawford just have a terrible car accident?


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Didnt crawford just have a terrible car accident?



That was Errol Spence Junior.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


> Oh shit


Manny is too old...


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 26, 2020)

Pac beating Crawford would be nuts.  I honestly don't know if Spence will be the same after that crash, so this is the toughest fight for Pac to make.



J★J♥ said:


> fuck it now i want Fury vs Wilder 3 let Tyson kill the moron maybe then his fans will shut up.



Anyone who has the faintest idea of how to score fights knows that saying Fury won the 12th is idiotic.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 26, 2020)

The funny thing is that despite being clearly the lesser boxer Wilder could still win an hypothetical third fight because of a wild righ hand. I hope they hold back on that rematch and we get either of them vs Joshua, Ortiz or even Whyte. For now Fury is the top fighter and still lineal champion at HW, crazy how the world works seeing how things where just a few years back.

Pac vs Crawford would have to favor Terrence but hoping for a Manny win.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2020)

Dat backend money


----------



## Schneider (Feb 27, 2020)

aj fury unification gig will probably top this, while a wilder rematch won't, or any wilder match for that matter. his brand took a harder beating than himself that night. mainly for the costume excuse, fury "not hurting" him and firing breland rumours, actually sacking mark breland (the only respectable guy to the boxing community in his team) would put him straight to life support.

his pr team should get shot for coming out with shit like these


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

AJ then Ruiz.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2020)

Schneider said:


> aj fury unification gig will probably top this, while a wilder rematch won't, or any wilder match for that matter. his brand took a harder beating than himself that night. mainly for the costume excuse, fury "not hurting" him and firing breland rumours, actually sacking mark breland (the only respectable guy to the boxing community in his team) would put him straight to life support.
> 
> his pr team should get shot for coming out with shit like these


I dont think Fury/Joshua will top this tbh but we'll see .

I also think Wilder can jump back. One lost shouldn't break your career in a sport desperate for stars


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> AJ then Ruiz.


Ruiz? I threw up in my mouth

Aj then Usyk


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ruiz? I threw up in my mouth
> 
> Aj then Usyk


Ruiz koed AJ.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ruiz koed AJ.


ruiz koed a aj who suffered a bad knockout less than 2 weeks previously


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> ruiz koed a aj who suffered a bad knockout less than 2 weeks previously


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


why are you into that


----------



## Sequester (Feb 28, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I dont think Fury/Joshua will top this tbh but we'll see .
> 
> I also think Wilder can jump back. One lost shouldn't break your career in a sport desperate for stars



it shouldn't but it is not looking good if he is holding out hopes of defeating fury in the 3rd fight

making silly excuses like the black panther costume he wore for his ring entrance is what tired him out

firing mark breland for saving his ass then acting like he was never hurt like the world didnt just see him fumbling around the ring

he made zero adjustments from the first time he fought fury and the way he is behaving after this fight makes me doubt he will moving forward


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> why are you into that


I'm confused now.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm late but it's pretty funny to hear people in here talk like Wilder isn't an absolute monster that wouldn't rip any boxer's head off.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 28, 2020)

Sequester said:


> he made zero adjustments from the first time he fought fury and the way he is behaving after this fight makes me doubt he will moving forward



fury just provided a blueprint on fighting wilder 101 on hd display, so it'd be in his best interest to somehow change or evolve going forward, as that mystique/invincibility cloak is gone now. but how much trick can the old dog learn at this point?

fury and joshua had shown they still have the capacity to as late this point of their career. but for someone who so far had this incredible a career solely riding on talent alone, maybe the question is indeed more about "willing to" rather than "able to"



Mider T said:


> I'm late but it's pretty funny to hear people in here talk like Wilder isn't an absolute monster that wouldn't rip any boxer's head off.



.. except for the gypsy king

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Schneider said:


> fury just provided a blueprint on fighting wilder 101 on hd display, so it'd be in his best interest to somehow change or evolve going forward, as that mystique/invincibility cloak is gone now. but how much trick can the old dog learn at this point?
> 
> fury and joshua had shown they still have the capacity to as late this point of their career. but for someone who so far had this incredible a career solely riding on talent alone, maybe the question is indeed more about "willing to" rather than "able to"
> 
> ...


Fury has that fury power.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 28, 2020)

Ahahaha the vid Wilder posted fucking hell. Fury gave him brain damage


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 28, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I'm late but it's pretty funny to hear people in here talk like Wilder isn't an absolute monster that wouldn't rip any boxer's head off.


He is not.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 29, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> Ahahaha the vid Wilder posted fucking hell. Fury gave him brain damage


faking butthurt is actually a good way to stay relevant ryt now considering his position

but if he's not then goddamn his left ear and mouth aint the only orifices bleeding out


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/51686907

Wilder has accepted the rematch


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/51686907
> 
> Wilder has accepted the rematch


He might just die like Creed. Man is crazy.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/51686907
> 
> Wilder has accepted the rematch


He did not accept anything he activated claws.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> He did not accept anything he activated claws.



Just going by the article headline as is custom in nf


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 1, 2020)

Outside of a puncher's chance, Fury's got this.  Then hopefully he'll go on to beat Joshua a few times, retire, and then we'll finally get Wilder vs AJ for the vacant belts.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 1, 2020)

i wonder how much do mental side of things weigh in boxing? fury not only knocked him down multiple times last bout, he also ate some fresh right hands straight up in the first 2 rounds. and add the first fight where he took the worst and came back up. what are the chances that fury got into wilder's head?

in sports like tennis, this can mean being someone's pigeon to vice versa; i.e federer went from being utterly dominated by nadal his whole career to destroying him every single time outside of clay these days, with a flick of a metaphorical brain switch. but tennis isn't a sport where adrenaline alone can help pull you through like boxing/combat sports in general, in fact it often fucks things up further, _fast_. looking at aj/ruiz there might be some anger driving aj after his loss but he was generally level headed and technical in his approach regaining the belts, at least from what i've seen. a very graceful, if not a _perfect_ loser, a rare trait amongst top tier athletes.

curious to how wilder will perform as a loser, both the technical and mental side of things. but so far, not so good


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2020)

I want to see Wilder come out to Living in America.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 2, 2020)

In a first fight Fury was overweight and rusty and still won. There was no mental side, no heavy costume, no bribed couch, no tampered glows. Wilder was out of his league.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I want to see Wilder come out to Living in America.


I want Fury to come out with with this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> In a first fight Fury was overweight and rusty and still won. There was no mental side, no heavy costume, no bribed couch, no tampered glows. Wilder was out of his league.


What are you talking about? The first fight was a draw.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 2, 2020)

Mider T said:


> What are you talking about? The first fight was a draw.


 Sure it was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2020)

Mider T said:


> What are you talking about? The first fight was a draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Mar 2, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> Sure it was





Lurker said:


>



what you niccas on about? 

he's right you know


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 2, 2020)

Schneider said:


> what you niccas on about?
> 
> he's right you know


Is that @Mider T  ?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2020)

Imagine knowing this little and trying to be condescending


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 2, 2020)

Imagine someone winning 10 rounds (not counting knockdown rounds) and thinking it was a draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> Imagine someone winning 10 rounds (not counting knockdown rounds) and thinking it was a draw


Numbers don't lie check the scoreboard.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2020)

Schneider said:


> what you niccas on about?
> 
> he's right you know


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Numbers don't lie check the scoreboard.



Judge bias is a thing and has been going on longer than any of us have been alive.  Try beating a German on points in Germany.  Lennox Lewis battered Holyfield for 12 rounds in their first bout and judges tried to get away with their draw for going "We couldn't see because Lewis was putting his back to us."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Judge bias is a thing and has been going on longer than any of us have been alive.  Try beating a German on points in Germany.  Lennox Lewis battered Holyfield for 12 rounds in their first bout and judges tried to get away with their draw for going "We couldn't see because Lewis was putting his back to us."


Doesn't matter, the official record is what it is until it isn't it.  Only the ABC can change it.


----------



## Sequester (Mar 3, 2020)

this has to be a world record for excuses after losing a title fight

i just keep hearing new "reasons" he lost


----------



## Schneider (Mar 6, 2020)

well tbf not all of the excuses came from the man himself. some bumsquad actually came up and believed this jewel right here


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 10, 2020)

Glad Kownacki got smashed. He was hugely overrated and clearly being groomed for another Wilder title defence. I doubt he could even beat Chisora. Seemed like a decent bloke post-fight so maybe I'm being a cunt


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 10, 2020)

Hughie is still a baby


----------



## Schneider (Mar 11, 2020)

question for you afficionados out there, which boxers do you think possess a textbook technical style that are accessible to mere mortals and can/should learn from?

was thinking holyfield, pacquiao, and canelo but still unsure. mike tyson's peekaboo is very well crafted but seems very (physically) demanding to pull off.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 12, 2020)

Schneider said:


> question for you afficionados out there, which boxers do you think possess a textbook technical style that are accessible to mere mortals and can/should learn from?
> 
> was thinking holyfield, pacquiao, and canelo but still unsure. mike tyson's peekaboo is very well crafted but seems very (physically) demanding to pull off.


Aj

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2020)

Ex and uncle dies on the same month


----------



## Schneider (Mar 18, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ex and uncle dies on the same month



RIP 

heavy month for mayweather jr


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 30, 2020)

The worst part about this lockdown where boxing is concerned isn't missing garbage like AJ-Pulev or Fury-Wilder III, it's missing out on a lot of interesting matchups like Oosk-Delboy, Whyte-Povetkin, Dubois-Joyce-Hrgovic (I know Joyce is a fucking meme but the European-level heavyweight scene is pretty interesting right now) and Gassiev finally moving up to heavyweight

And that's just heavyweights. There's loads of interesting shit we're missing in the lower divisions. I wanted to see Yoobz get washed by Charlo once and for all


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2020)

Cringing at the idea of Wilder-Furry III tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2020)

Nami's Knockers said:


> The worst part about this lockdown where boxing is concerned isn't missing garbage like AJ-Pulev or Fury-Wilder III, it's missing out on a lot of interesting matchups like Oosk-Delboy, Whyte-Povetkin, Dubois-Joyce-Hrgovic (I know Joyce is a fucking meme but the European-level heavyweight scene is pretty interesting right now) and Gassiev finally moving up to heavyweight
> 
> And that's just heavyweights. There's loads of interesting shit we're missing in the lower divisions. I wanted to see Yoobz get washed by Charlo once and for all


Just go watch tapes.  Barrera vs Morales.  Castillo vs Corrales.


----------



## Deleted member 271902 (May 6, 2020)

Schneider said:


> question for you afficionados out there, which boxers do you think possess a textbook technical style that are accessible to mere mortals and can/should learn from?
> 
> was thinking holyfield, pacquiao, and canelo but still unsure. mike tyson's peekaboo is very well crafted but seems very (physically) demanding to pull off.



Emanuel Augustus.

Post a video of the sparring session you adopt that style for us


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 25, 2020)

I always love Jack Dempsey picking apart big, stiff idiots

On that topic I hope Reynoso can work wonders with Candy Ruiz


----------



## Schneider (May 26, 2020)

Prokopton said:


> Emanuel Augustus.
> 
> Post a video of the sparring session you adopt that style for us


 
So I was practicing southpaw stance for therapeutic purposes and to my surprise it looked kind of decent.  Might have something to do with me being born left handed and playing the guitar (left hand fretting) despite living right handed all me life.

Going to binge on Marvin Hagler, Mike Tyson and Bud footages religiously. Hook me up on any other effective ambidextrous fighters


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/52997084



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> British world heavyweight champions Anthony Joshua and Tyson Fury have agreed to a two-fight deal, says promoter Eddie Hearn.
> 
> Talks over a historic bout for the undisputed title began in early May.
> 
> ...



Well the agreement has been reached for the true main event of the heavyweight division.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Whats the point of 2 fights


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Whats the point of 2 fights



More money.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 11, 2020)

> "It's fair to say that, in principle, both guys have agreed to that fight. Two fights."


lmao this means literally nothing. What a nothingburger of a sentence.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> More money.


Who tf is going to want to see a 2nd fight unless the first is razor close


Announcing 2 before hand just make it more likely there is gonna be some judging bullshir


----------



## Schneider (Jun 27, 2020)

so ive been hearing about pacquiao vs ggg getting thrown around lately...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 1, 2020)

Ryan Garcia is definitely ODLH's kid from his coke days

In other news, if this fantasy Pacman Vs. GGG fight goes ahead and he wins, I'll put him over Roberto Duran as my P4P GOAT


----------



## Schneider (Jul 2, 2020)

pacman going after ggg imo more extreme than canelo vs kovalev. might as well have canelo fight usyk or deontay wilder at catchweight

both are fossils in athlete age. between all boxing assets, power is the likely last one to go, while reflexes, stamina and speed are young men's gimmicks. not a good choice for pac imo


----------



## wileykat (Jul 3, 2020)

Schneider said:


> question for you afficionados out there, which boxers do you think possess a textbook technical style that are accessible to mere mortals and can/should learn from?
> 
> was thinking holyfield, pacquiao, and canelo but still unsure. mike tyson's peekaboo is very well crafted but seems very (physically) demanding to pull off.


You box according to your physical attributes, not someone else's. Not really sure what you mean.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2020)

I would think Mike Tyson could knock out Roy Jones Jr.  even at this age.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 24, 2020)

Rjj vs tyson

It most likely wont end up looking how we'd like it look, or even how we think it'd look, but homies be lyin if they claim no curiosity or interest in this one



Rukia said:


> I would think Mike Tyson could knock out Roy Jones Jr.  even at this age.



Power is always the last one to go for heavies. Both have killshots, tyson's speed lies in movement while rjj in reflex. All goes away fast with aging but we'll see who still have more left

Another consideration is Tyson being naturally heavier while rjj probably has less mileage on him.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 24, 2020)

I doubt they will fight seriously.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2020)

I've seen videos of them training, they will fight seriously.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't click if in safe-environment


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


> Don't click if in safe-environment
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2020)

So Jake paul vs Ben askren in a boxing match might actually be pretty good


----------



## Stringer (Aug 11, 2020)

Funny thing is Jake Paul could legit win, Ben Askren has some of the worst boxing skills I've ever seen in proMMA


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Funny thing is Jake Paul could legit win, Ben Askren has some of the worst boxing skills I've ever seen in proMMA


Exactly


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> So Jake paul vs Ben askren in a boxing match might actually be pretty good


Ben would lose this one.......


----------



## Schneider (Aug 23, 2020)

holy fuck did anyone catch whyte vs povetkin

n**ga was beyond povetkin on the cards knocking him down twice right on the chin when the wobbly mofo suddenly pulled a wilder and smoked his chin with a single clean left uppercut


----------



## Schneider (Aug 23, 2020)

not a good look for whyte's career right now..


----------



## Gunners (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Schneider (Aug 23, 2020)

whyte's mouth is bigger than his career

but its hard to top wanna go out on his shield but 40 pound suit too heavy


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 2, 2020)

I almost won a ton of money on that fight. Bookies are always retards, and after the Rivas fight I knew Whyte was a chinlet waiting to get exposed - especially by Povetkin's left hook. Also, outside of Parker, Whyte has never beat a genuinely talented fighter - and the Parker fight was weird in general

But instead of betting on a Povetkin win I went for a Povetkin decision win and a Whyte knockout hedge (because I am an even bigger retard than bookies, apparently), thinking that even though Whyte would probably get dropped, he would beat the count and Povetkin would outbox him in the later rounds like he did against Hunter

Ofc I didn't factor in that Povetkin is 167 years old, has always been an overblown cruiserweight and was never going to withstand Whyte's brawling. Too big, too strong

I'm kinda looking forward to Dubois Vs. Joyce because one of them will definitely get exposed. Joyce has a non-existent defence but is a decent pressure fighter, and Dubois might be heavyweight Yarde who can't deal with being hit flush and going the distance against people who aren't Japanese burger flippers

Otherwise we've got Charlo Vs. Derevyanchenko which I expect to wind up being another robbery against Derevyanchenko because he's legit talented but hasn't got the facial recognition to win close decisions in the US for the WBC as well. Did anyone give his fight to GGG btw?


----------



## Schneider (Sep 17, 2020)

what


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 20, 2020)

Tyson used to put so much pressure on his knees I halfway expect him to snap in half trying to throw a punch 





Schneider said:


> what


wtf are people even doing giving that trash money for boxing. But I guess likes of Logan Paul are just as much "fighters" as non heavyweight "champions"


----------



## wileykat (Sep 25, 2020)

Schneider said:


> what


That's never happening who's gonna pay for that shit? Floyd knows business


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 29, 2020)

So, that Charlo vs Rosario KO


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Schneider said:


> what


Floyd........ Lost respect.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 29, 2020)

thing is when you have floyd levels of mastery at any given craft you can make anything entertaining. it could be a real fight situation but he has so much control he can take it anywhere he wants like a movie director. he carried conor, a ufc athlete to 8, he could carry the pleb boxer for 20 rds if he wants to.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

Schneider said:


> thing is when you have floyd levels of mastery at any given craft you can make anything entertaining. it could be a real fight situation but he has so much control he can take it anywhere he wants like a movie director. he carried conor, a ufc athlete to 8, he could carry the pleb boxer for 20 rds if he wants to.


Conor>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Logan Paul.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 29, 2020)

If it does happen I hope Maywether gets KO'd for playing this kind of freakshow


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2020)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> If it does happen I hope Maywether gets KO'd for playing this kind of freakshow


Me too.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 29, 2020)

there's also senator pac vs mcgregor in saudi talks next year.

and i fucking swear i saw khabib nurmagomedov mentioned as potential matchup for canelo somewhere on twitter

boxing


----------



## wileykat (Oct 6, 2020)

twitter will rot your mind


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 7, 2020)

Loma vs Lopez

Who you all got?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 7, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## wileykat (Oct 8, 2020)

Loma all day.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 8, 2020)

Loma, but I hope Lopez wins because I'm tired of people claiming Loma's P4P #1

Either way I've heard Loma might look at going down and Lopez will probably go up, so Lightweight will be left to social media clowns like Ryan Garcia and Devin Haney after this


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2020)

Kinda surprised no one here has talked about Zepeda-Baranchyk, but this thread seems kind of dead in general, lol. People are still talking about it on other boards I'm on, definitely one of the more entertaining fights of the year, although not a highly skilled one.

Loma has a good claim to #1 P4P. I'd probably still slightly go with Canelo for his resume being a class above everyone else's on paper (besides Pacquiao obviously), and defensive improvements over the years, but he's had plenty of shady decisions at best. Almost all of the top P4P guys in this era so far have had pretty weak resumes relative to their ranking anyway. If guys like Loma and Crawford want to be viewed as genuine ATGs, they're going to need to fight better competition consistently.

Loma at least has the quick 3 titles in 3 divisions, unified multiple times, and has a Top-10 P4P win (who kept calling him out, even if he had the size advantage, and made him quit embarrassingly, especially considering Rigo's style). Really only Canelo, Spence, and Estrada have done that. If we're looking at a combo of skills/h2h ability and resume, Canelo, Loma, Estrada, Usyk, Crawford, and Inoue all have the best cases, with Spence and Beterbiev on the outside looking in (and all that is the order I'd probably go with). Then like Fury, Berchelt, Taylor, Golovkin something like that, maybe Pacquiao, although GGG is clearly past it at this point. Feel like Roman Gonzalez is still at least Top-20, but could be biased. Tanaka is definitely up there in the teens at least, if not higher. SSR is somewhere up there, also Mikey. Swift as well. Ioka and Nietes deserve shine too, Porter and Joshua lower though, imo.

Still am most interested in the Berchelt fight for Loma. They have the same promoter now too, so shouldn't be that hard to book. Think it does the most for his legacy long term, as I can already see people discrediting the Lopez fight depending on how it goes. Along with Lopez, there is still Haney and Tank out there, which would be solid for a LW run if Loma doesn't move back to SFW (which most indications point to). Maybe Stevenson in the new few years as well. The names like Frampton and Herring that Arum threw out are pretty dull fights. It'd be a shame if Loma left LW just as it's getting exciting for the first time since maybe the mid-2000s. I wouldn't really blame him though, as he's clearly undersized at LW, and has shown some signs of maybe slowing down a bit. Top Rank claims Loma could still make 126, 130-lbs, while Lopez is more of a natural 140-lbs that might max out at 147-lbs further into his career.

As for Lopez, he is a dynamic puncher with great timing, and a significant size and power advantage, definitely one of the most naturally talented LWs to come along in a long time. Obviously younger, longer reach, and one of the most explosive boxers in the world. He has a real puncher's chance (and I think there's value in the odds for him inside the distance), especially in the middle rounds and maybe to the 9th, but I think Loma takes a 116-112 type of decision, and I think it gets wider as the fight goes on. Don't think a late stoppage is completely out of the cards either, but he'd really need to hurt his body, and his most powerful punch is likely the right hook.

Probably will be lulls and moments of hesitancy, and a couple scary moments for Loma, definitely the most dangerous fight of his career so far on paper. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 12, 2020)

I have no beef with Loma but his P4P #1 status is far from concrete. What bugs me is how successful Bob's marketing has been - even casuals I work with call him that

He's a three division champion... where featherweight, junior lightweight and lightweight are separated by *nine* pounds altogether. This is not exactly legendary stuff here. Likewise the way the WBO works has helped him jump divisions more easily (same for Crawford and as we're currently seeing, Uysk). Then you've got the 'he challenged for/won a world championship title in his second/third fight' argument as if that means something when A) Loma had an extended amateur career, so he didn't exactly win his first major belt at 20 and B) given boxing politics, having a shot at a world title in your second/third fight is more down to your team than anything else

But I can't take the Linares or Rigo wins from him. Those are legit. Despite being a drug cheat, a golden boy and a cherrypicker, Canelo is objectively P4P #1 on paper in my opinion

I personally have Charlo Vs. Dev as my FOTY with Wilder-Fury II as my Event of the Year, mostly because middleweight is my favourite division and there's currently a race on to give GGG his first undisputed loss


----------



## Schneider (Oct 12, 2020)

So, seems that fury wilder 3 is gone?
If so it's a sensible decision, on wilder's behalf. What does it take to beat fury? No one knows yet, but whatever it is wilder definitely won't acquire it in the span of a few months. His chances on third match looks grim.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2020)

Wilder parted ways with Breland too. At least he might be smart enough to realize he's gotten the most out of what he could get with his limited skill-set. A change in trainers wasn't going to change what Fury would do to him in a 3rd fight. He doesn't have Fury's ability or IQ to be able to successfully make the complete shift in strategy like he did from Davison to SugarHill, as well the tactical adjustments to compliment it. There's still some money for Wilder to make, best for his career not to fight Fury again, as much as it sunk his stock already (especially the context of Fury going to the US, licking his blood during the fight, and having the crowd sing with him post-fight).

This just makes things easier for the potential Joshua fight. If Fury beats him, he really only has Usyk left (unless Ruiz stops being an undisciplined fatass, and taps into his potential), assuming Usyk handles HW size/power and can take punches there well enough, which we'll see soon. In that case he'd really cement himself as a Top-15 HW of all-time, imo. Currently, he's probably in that Tier 5 or 6 and overall 20s range with the likes of Vitali, Bowe, Tunney, Wills, Norton, etc. And I wouldn't have him at the top of that tier yet, especially considering how high Vitali and Bowe peaked. Although as high on Usyk as I've been for years, and as much as I enjoyed that CW era of boxing, there are still question marks for him at HW, and Fury might just retire if he beats Joshua anyway.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 13, 2020)

Ruiz is training with Reynoso now so I wouldn't count him out


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 13, 2020)

Reynoso is a great choice for Ruiz's game. He seems like a great motivator too. Ruiz obviously won't be the biggest star in the camp either, so I doubt they'll put up with his laziness. It's still all on him at the end of the day. He should be able to walk through Arreola, especially if the move clicks right away. Hopefully it's not a glorified sparring session, considering their history.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 14, 2020)

was always fond of ruiz. still do despite the rematch loss. imo he's beautifully textbook, with bludgeoning fast hands. still often gets punched in the face though, but i think more due to a "mexican style" (aggressive over elusive) than a leaky defense habit.


@Lucifer Morningstar do you box irl?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 14, 2020)

I still consider Ruiz to be the third best active heavyweight in the world. AJ-Ruiz II was a weird fight from a boxing community angle because people only focus on the result instead of what actually took place: AJ boxed beautifully, but Andy was still battering him on the inside. The fight was also quickly overshadowed by the Wilder-Fury II megabout. People shit on him worse than Wilder for losing imo. He would've murdered Dillian Whyte if Eddie was serious about making that fight - and I believed that before his loss to Povetkin

How do folks see Spence-Garcia going down fwiw?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 15, 2020)

Despite being very overweight for a top athlete, it's still funny to me how Ruiz probably has the fastest hands at HW. It was very disappointing how he showed up for the rematch with Joshua. As soon as he said he wanted more size, I couldn't stop laughing, because no one was buying that.



Schneider said:


> @Lucifer Morningstar do you box irl?



I used to quite a bit, years ago. Slowly decreased overtime after graduating from uni (I was doing other combat sports at the time too). I still have a punching bag and equipment in my basement, do sparring with some of my boys every now and then (2 are in the amateur circuit here, although 1 of them is kind of inactive with his masters atm). How about you?



Torpedo Titz said:


> I still consider Ruiz to be the third best active heavyweight in the world. AJ-Ruiz II was a weird fight from a boxing community angle because people only focus on the result instead of what actually took place: AJ boxed beautifully, but Andy was still battering him on the inside. The fight was also quickly overshadowed by the Wilder-Fury II megabout. People shit on him worse than Wilder for losing imo. He would've murdered Dillian Whyte if Eddie was serious about making that fight - and I believed that before his loss to Povetkin
> 
> How do folks see Spence-Garcia going down fwiw?



There have been reports now that Wilder hasn't trained since the Fury fight, some (not very credible) sources even suggesting retirement. I guess we'll see. Pretty sure there was a decent amount that had Ruiz as a live dog going into the first Joshua fight (at least online). He was certainly a far better option than the joke Miller match-up, and I think most had Ruiz beating Parker too.

I would've taken Spence very comfortably under normal circumstances, and think he could've been the only guy at the weight to win a dominant decision over Swift, if not a late stoppage, getting into the phonebooth. I don't think Swift would be a tougher fight for him than Porter was. I think after the car crash, Spence has some balls not taking a tune-up. Swift might be the physically strongest guy in the division besides himself, and he's one of the biggest WWs too. One of the best chins at the weight, and he won't be as tentative as Mikey, although he'll struggle with Spence's jab for sure. Spence won't be on the outside, and he's going to have plenty of opportunities in the mid-range and inside. He'll have to up his work-rate for this one though, and historically against aggression heavy on the lead (Khan, Matthysse, Thurman), he has been, although he does tend to wait too much.

I just think if Spence's reflexes/timing are even a bit off or rusty, Swift might be the worst guy in the division to fight coming back under his situation, especially if he doesn't respect his counter-punching. He hasn't been as well rounded after the Khan fight (or really improving technically, but I don't think he's regressed much either), but he almost always lands those goofy hooks, and he has some decent set-ups for that straight right against lefties. You can always count on him being steady, mentally and physically, if nothing else. He also has a habit of having high work-rate guys fight more tentatively than usual.

I'm hoping Spence takes it, but I'm really considering throwing some money on Swift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 15, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I used to quite a bit, years ago. Slowly decreased overtime after graduating from uni (I was doing other combat sports at the time too). I still have a punching bag and equipment in my basement, do sparring with some of my boys every now and then (2 are in the amateur circuit here, although 1 of them is kind of inactive with his masters atm). How about you?



Am a new student to boxing. Aiming to compete in local ammys scene. Just began into sparring sessions. Very tough sport. I like watching and studying canelo, ggg, ruiz and hagler footages, do you have other good textbook examples to follow from? 

What other combat arts do you do? Just started bjj for like 2 weeks and then pandemic wrecked everyting grappling. I'd like to take judo or wrestling (more inclined to judo) and i hope i can take it soon because learning judo in your 40s or 50s doesnt seem like a pleasant experience.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 17, 2020)

Schneider said:


> Am a new student to boxing. Aiming to compete in local ammys scene. Just began into sparring sessions. Very tough sport. I like watching and studying canelo, ggg, ruiz and hagler footages, do you have other good textbook examples to follow from?



Depends on what type of fighting style you're geared towards (pressure, counter, boxer-puncher, brawler, etc.). In terms of fundamentals, it doesn't get better (at least for the past couple decades) than Roman Gonzalez. I thought he was the P4P #1 for a while at his peak, even when Mayweather was still active, and imo he was the best boxer of the past decade.


Just beautiful offence, defence, combination punching, great in-fighting ability (almost extinct in boxing these days), and some of the best footwork you'll see too.

Juan Francisco Estrada is a great watch too. Their fight against each other was arguably the highest level fight of the past era, imo.

Andre Ward was very textbook and complete in his own right as well. Definitely would be my recommendation for a MW+ fighter, although a lot fans didn't really like or appreciate his game as much as it should have been when he was active.

I could give a lot more historic fighters if you want, but those are definitely the contemporary fighters that spring to mind.



> What other combat arts do you do? Just started bjj for like 2 weeks and then pandemic wrecked everyting grappling. I'd like to take judo or wrestling (more inclined to judo) and i hope i can take it soon because learning judo in your 40s or 50s doesnt seem like a pleasant experience.



Starting wrestling late is rough as well, lol. Learned it first hand (never did it as a kid or in HS). I did MT, kickboxing, BJJ, and wrestling. Had a great gym and trainer from Thailand, who was a very credible high level guy, with stadium titles. I think that's really important for MT, but very rare in North America, since there are a lot of trainers that teach watered down Dutch style MT, which most people buy into since they don't follow the sport. I stopped training there a little while after he left, as there was a lack of Thais in my city after that. Kickboxing is more readily available for sure. BJJ I think is the most accessible, just have to make sure you're in a gym/camp that follows the current meta, imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 17, 2020)

And here we go...


And it's over, Loma shouldn't have let those early rounds go, when he decided to fight he was working Lopez.




That middle scorecard tho, fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 18, 2020)

Those scorecards.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Oct 18, 2020)

Smh my head!!!

Nice job for Teofimo Lopez though


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 18, 2020)

Lopez might be a special talent. I had it 115-113 Lopez though, and don't think Ward's draw card was awful, although might be reaching a bit. 

10-9 Lopez
10-9 Loma
10-9 Lopez
10-9 Lopez
10-9 Lopez
10-9 Lopez
10-9 Lopez
10-9 Loma
10-9 Loma
10-9 Loma
10-9 Loma
10-9 Lopez

Lopez deserved the win, and Loma waited too long. I think he was surprised by Lopez's speed. Lopez's 12th round was special, definitely a star creating round. Many fighters would have folded in that situation, but he really fought well and even hurt Loma. The 119-109 scorecard is one of the worst of the year, just disgraceful.

I wonder what Loma's next move is. No rematch clause. Loma-Berchelt is one of my Top-3 most wanted fights in boxing, tbh (really only Spence-Crawford above it). Would be big for his legacy, but not much left there at FW or SFW for him except for Berchelt, Stevenson, and I guess Frampton-Herring winner. Props to Loma for taking a big risk like that, and not cherry-picking and weight-draining his opponents like fighters of the past couple eras. Lopez is a likeable guy too, and hopefully his father doesn't mess up future negotiations for him taking big fights like he wants. LW hasn't been this good since the mid-2000s at least, and he's made it clear that he and this gen won't be cherry-pickers that protect their record like the last, so we'll see.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 20, 2020)

Lopez dug into loma's body during his early "observational" rounds, and he definitely felt it. Agree with everyone that loma came in too late to salvage the cards.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Depends on what type of fighting style you're geared towards (pressure, counter, boxer-puncher, brawler, etc.). In terms of fundamentals, it doesn't get better (at least for the past couple decades) than Roman Gonzalez. I thought he was the P4P #1 for a while at his peak, even when Mayweather was still active, and imo he was the best boxer of the past decade.
> 
> 
> Just beautiful offence, defence, combination punching, great in-fighting ability (almost extinct in boxing these days), and some of the best footwork you'll see too.
> ...



I see a lot of mexican boxers on great textbook boxers to learn from. Another one i saw in youtube is ricardo lopez, albeit he's way below my normal welter to middle range. Imitating fw/lw speeds tend to be a tall order lol, its simply not within my muscularity to pull effective machine gun punches like pacquiao. That said, i'll take what i can take from these guys, light fighters are technical mine caves.

What do you think about ambidextrous boxing? Both literal ones like crawford or hagler and/or smooth switchers like tyson or ggg. I can box from both stances albeit my southpaw is not yet spar-tested.




> Starting wrestling late is rough as well, lol. Learned it first hand (never did it as a kid or in HS). I did MT, kickboxing, BJJ, and wrestling. Had a great gym and trainer from Thailand, who was a very credible high level guy, with stadium titles. I think that's really important for MT, but very rare in North America, since there are a lot of trainers that teach watered down Dutch style MT, which most people buy into since they don't follow the sport. I stopped training there a little while after he left, as there was a lack of Thais in my city after that. Kickboxing is more readily available for sure. BJJ I think is the most accessible, just have to make sure you're in a gym/camp that follows the current meta, imo.



Which style of wrestling? Freestyle or greco? I assume you took it over judo to compliment no gi bjj?

That said, with a boxing base how do you reconcile boxing and mt? I went to lumpinee once and they fight quite differently to boxers. And the stances. Do you blend it to form a unique personal hybrid, boxing with extra limbs or you separate the two? So far, my only reference on who succesfully merged the two is samart payakaroon (beautiful, very unorthodox), and maybe ramon dekkers.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 23, 2020)

Schneider said:


> I see a lot of mexican boxers on great textbook boxers to learn from. Another one i saw in youtube is ricardo lopez, albeit he's way below my normal welter to middle range. Imitating fw/lw speeds tend to be a tall order lol, its simply not within my muscularity to pull effective machine gun punches like pacquiao. That said, i'll take what i can take from these guys, light fighters are technical mine caves.
> 
> What do you think about ambidextrous boxing? Both literal ones like crawford or hagler and/or smooth switchers like tyson or ggg. I can box from both stances albeit my southpaw is not yet spar-tested.



Finito was great, albeit a bit romanticized, imo. Salvador Sanchez was an ATG, and is a great watch as well.

Switch hitting is cool, but it's not a big part of my game. Still do it at times depending on foot placement and angles I like, but it's not something I make the core of my game. More so shifting now and then for combinations or finding opportunities on the inside like a Duran, Dempsey, Ketchel, etc. I feel it compromises my feet and defence at times if I make it too much of a focus, and somewhat gimmicky depending on opponents. It's just not natural for me to box like a Crawford.

Hagler for example, I thought it cost him a clear win against Leonard (still scored it for him most often any time I've seen it). If he had gone southpaw the whole way, I think that fight and his legacy is remembered differently, but the more switch-hitting game-plan in the early rounds kind of dug him into a hole.



> Which style of wrestling? Freestyle or greco? I assume you took it over judo to compliment no gi bjj?
> 
> That said, with a boxing base how do you reconcile boxing and mt? I went to lumpinee once and they fight quite differently to boxers. And the stances. Do you blend it to form a unique personal hybrid, boxing with extra limbs or you separate the two? So far, my only reference on who succesfully merged the two is samart payakaroon (beautiful, very unorthodox), and maybe ramon dekkers.



I did freestyle mainly, but dabbled in some greco as well. One of my main coaches there had some sambo pedigree as well, so it was cool to learn. As far as my approach, it was blended quite a bit from Thai and boxing. I love fighting on the inside and using my clinch through both crafts. My game obviously isn't the same as it used to be though, and it'd probably look a lot more boxing if I just went back now (outside of in-fighting where I blend the two). I spent more time kickboxing than MT after my Thai trainer left the country too, lol. 

Lucky, definitely going to visit Lumpinee and Rajadamnern whenever I go to Thailand. MT is one of my Top-3 favourite sports, and there have been some legendary fights from there dating back to the golden era. 

Yeah, Payakaroon is generally considered the GOAT nak muay, and he had a really good, albeit short boxing career (lost the title to an ATG H2H nightmare in Fenech). I think he's probably the greatest striker ever in combat sports. 

Khamsing is another one of my favourite Thais. ATG nak muay, and was the first Thai to win gold in the Olympics (same one where Mayweather took bronze). Other Thais with boxing craft I love to watch are: Kongtoranee Payakaroon (Samart's brother), Jomthong Chuwattana, Veeraphol Sahaprom. 

Wangchannoi Sor Palangchai and Anuwat Kaewsamrit were great punchers.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 28, 2020)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Finito was great, albeit a bit romanticized, imo. Salvador Sanchez was an ATG, and is a great watch as well.
> 
> Switch hitting is cool, but it's not a big part of my game. Still do it at times depending on foot placement and angles I like, but it's not something I make the core of my game. More so shifting now and then for combinations or finding opportunities on the inside like a Duran, Dempsey, Ketchel, etc. I feel it compromises my feet and defence at times if I make it too much of a focus, and somewhat gimmicky depending on opponents. It's just not natural for me to box like a Crawford.
> 
> Hagler for example, I thought it cost him a clear win against Leonard (still scored it for him most often any time I've seen it). If he had gone southpaw the whole way, I think that fight and his legacy is remembered differently, but the more switch-hitting game-plan in the early rounds kind of dug him into a hole.



Yea ironically that hagler-leonard is also a consideration on ditching my southpaw entirely. If i work my bag for 12 rds of 3 minutes, 6 of them will be a lefty workout. there is a compelling argument that if i boxed righty all the way i could've been twice as good a righty fighter now. That said though, I do have my reasons for practicing southpaw, with chronic discomfort from muscle imbalances (possibly from faulty tennis and lots of driving) being a main cause. Training in southpaw stance provides a big relief for some reason (especially if kicks are added). still hope it has synergistic benefits on actual combat though, no matter how minor.

unrelated but in tennis this practice is utterly useless. kids starting with weaker musculature may hit with 2 hands off both wings but they will hit their forehand singlehandedly once they get strong enough. There is literally no point to having ambidextrous serves and forehands HOWEVER, all in all it will be more advantageous to play as a lefty, as both righties and lefties spar a lot with righties and thus familliar with righty spin patterns and angles, but not the other way around since there are way fewer lefty players. case in point rafael nadal; born righty, hits with 2 hands off both wings, chose to pick his left as his forehand due to this theoretical advantage, and now on his way to break the grand slam record.



> I did freestyle mainly, but dabbled in some greco as well. One of my main coaches there had some sambo pedigree as well, so it was cool to learn. As far as my approach, it was blended quite a bit from Thai and boxing. I love fighting on the inside and using my clinch through both crafts. My game obviously isn't the same as it used to be though, and it'd probably look a lot more boxing if I just went back now (outside of in-fighting where I blend the two). I spent more time kickboxing than MT after my Thai trainer left the country too, lol.



Ah yes, wonder why you didn't take combat sambo instead? Like Sanda i think it has the most "complete" curriculum as a single discipline. that is, requiring the most little adjustment to mma. Sadly I don't have either of those when i live, only got decent grappling sambo that is still in it's infancy. watered down "muay thai" is the most popular and available, and it's devouring away aspiring students of pure boxing (cause NUH LEGZ), followed by bjj (due to sub-grappling scene), judo and wrestling. the grappling scene sadly is dead since covid. taekwondo, karate and silat (local traditional art) is also readily available.



> Lucky, definitely going to visit Lumpinee and Rajadamnern whenever I go to Thailand. MT is one of my Top-3 favourite sports, and there have been some legendary fights from there dating back to the golden era.
> 
> Yeah, Payakaroon is generally considered the GOAT nak muay, and he had a really good, albeit short boxing career (lost the title to an ATG H2H nightmare in Fenech). I think he's probably the greatest striker ever in combat sports.
> 
> ...



you should visit thailand, imo nice food and beaches there. i do have enrolling in a thai boxing camp (maybe saenchai's) for 3 to 6 months in my bucket list. local people there told me lumpinee is currently the biggest stage, so i went there. tickets were very affordable. the place was basically a big gambling hall though, with most of the people being there solely to bet on fighters (and in someway makes the fight seemed a bit "choreographic").


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2020)

Schneider said:


> Yea ironically that hagler-leonard is also a consideration on ditching my southpaw entirely. If i work my bag for 12 rds of 3 minutes, 6 of them will be a lefty workout. there is a compelling argument that if i boxed righty all the way i could've been twice as good a righty fighter now. That said though, I do have my reasons for practicing southpaw, with chronic discomfort from muscle imbalances (possibly from faulty tennis and lots of driving) being a main cause. Training in southpaw stance provides a big relief for some reason (especially if kicks are added). still hope it has synergistic benefits on actual combat though, no matter how minor.
> 
> unrelated but in tennis this practice is utterly useless. kids starting with weaker musculature may hit with 2 hands off both wings but they will hit their forehand singlehandedly once they get strong enough. There is literally no point to having ambidextrous serves and forehands HOWEVER, all in all it will be more advantageous to play as a lefty, as both righties and lefties spar a lot with righties and thus familliar with righty spin patterns and angles, but not the other way around since there are way fewer lefty players. case in point rafael nadal; born righty, hits with 2 hands off both wings, chose to pick his left as his forehand due to this theoretical advantage, and now on his way to break the grand slam record.



I see, that makes sense.

That's definitely true. I'm a righty in tennis, and have fluctuated for my forehand, but haven't played in a long time now. Yeah, Nadal is still in his element especially on clay, and just extremely hard to beat in the French Open.



> Ah yes, wonder why you didn't take combat sambo instead? Like Sanda i think it has the most "complete" curriculum as a single discipline. that is, requiring the most little adjustment to mma. Sadly I don't have either of those when i live, only got decent grappling sambo that is still in it's infancy. watered down "muay thai" is the most popular and available, and it's devouring away aspiring students of pure boxing (cause NUH LEGZ), followed by bjj (due to sub-grappling scene), judo and wrestling. the grappling scene sadly is dead since covid. taekwondo, karate and silat (local traditional art) is also readily available.



I've been following the sambo circuit for over 15 years, but there was never really a strong enough program here. Yeah, that seems to be the trend in general. A lot of people, even girls I know who take up a martial art, almost always gravitate towards the watered down MT. It's a shame because the trainers in boxing gyms are usually much better, and boxing's effectiveness for self-defence, and street fights, has become maybe a bit understated.



> you should visit thailand, imo nice food and beaches there. i do have enrolling in a thai boxing camp (maybe saenchai's) for 3 to 6 months in my bucket list. local people there told me lumpinee is currently the biggest stage, so i went there. tickets were very affordable. the place was basically a big gambling hall though, with most of the people being there solely to bet on fighters (and in someway makes the fight seemed a bit "choreographic").



There are some ATG nak muays I'd want to meet. Lumpinee is definitely the big show. Rajadamnern is right behind. Yeah, the gambling culture has always been there, but it's been integrated more than ever in recent history. I've heard some crazy stories there, ranging back to the '90s. Thais are very superstitious in general about gambling, and it's a pretty laborious process.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 1, 2020)

oh man, you'd think fury smoking him in 7 and had the whole american crowd singing along with him after was bad. n**ga just had to come up with stuff like this

"i ducked joshua for unification and his big paycheck", from the man himself

and "breland spiked me water"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 1, 2020)

did anyone else catch inoue vs. moloney and usyk vs. chisora?


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I see, that makes sense.
> 
> That's definitely true. I'm a righty in tennis, and have fluctuated for my forehand, but haven't played in a long time now. Yeah, Nadal is still in his element especially on clay, and just extremely hard to beat in the French Open.


his record on the clay circuit is arguably the biggest feat of domination in sporting history.  it's basically floyd mayweather jr., but with his 50-0 scalps consisting purely of tenshin nasukawa and kickboxers.

that said, i do wonder if starting as a southpaw fighter brings the same advantages combat wise with the angles and stuff. i believe it was actually a _disadvantage _career wise because people used to duck lefties all the time. not the same case now, anyone would love a career payday with pac-man win or lose.


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Lucifer Morningstar said:
> 
> 
> > I've been following the sambo circuit for over 15 years, but there was never really a strong enough program here. Yeah, that seems to be the trend in general. A lot of people, even girls I know who take up a martial art, almost always gravitate towards the watered down MT. It's a shame because the trainers in boxing gyms are usually much better, and boxing's effectiveness for self-defence, and street fights, has become maybe a bit understated.


i went to both and boxing is way tougher physically. later i found out that it's possibly due to boxing training here still closer to actual boxer's program than with "muay thai" which tend to be a pimped up taekwondo/karate/silat instead of a pure "thai roots" where i live. not many coaches here are familiar and intricately understand thai form, plus the fact that there's almost 0 knowledge of thai clinchwork. sadly people still flock to this because they believe boxers will go down from a single round kick to the leg no matter what. and naturally the train of thought would be since they no-sell boxers they will absolutely own untrained people, thus the better choice for self defense.

edit: absolutely hate this new layout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 1, 2020)

Yeah, this layout sucks.

I think Inoue or Estrada will have good cases for the top P4P spot soon. Estrada if he stops Gonzalez, and Inoue's offensive skills and power just translate very well so far. I guess he has Casimero, but I'm more interested in him vs the top tier super flyweights, especially SSR, which is probably a Top-5 most wanted fight for me at this point.

Usyk looked pretty good, but his lack of power and flaws in his in-fighting/clinch game are worrying against the top tiers. He did have Chisora hurt a couple times near the end of the 7th though. Chisora is tough to put away, and despite his age, he really isn't any worse than he's ever been, if at all. That was one of his better performances. I thought 2 of the cards were too close, had it 9-3 Usyk.

Tank-LSC card was maybe the best of the year so far, or Top-3 at least. Even though Tank beating a blown up BW like LSC didn't say much to me. His power is very legit though, obviously.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 6, 2020)

so povetkin is off from covid

so will whyte fight anyone until january? whyte vs chisora? fury? or deontey wilder?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 7, 2020)

Whyte should take his time and let his fighting do the talking.

Wilder too, he should stop this excuses, let Fury fight Joshua and while that happens just KTFO some randoms and people will want to watch him vs whoever ends up being the undisputed champ.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 16, 2020)

Now that Loma lost, the hype machine for Crawford has been something else. Fair play for 135 and 140-lbs, as he was lineal and unified all at 140, and was never threatened much. Not against great competition but still. He deserves plenty of criticism for the path he's taken at WW though. He doesn't have a top win at the weight, and no, the post-GGG Brook hasn't been near a top guy (especially after the Spence fight too), especially with how weight drained he was. He looked mediocre against Zerafa, who is below average to average. The hyperbole with Crawford and the 4 Kings was insane to hear.

It didn't sound like Crawford was crossing the street with Top Rank based on his post-fight interview either. Would be very damning for his career if he continues taking fights like this, especially with all the top match-ups available at WW.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2020)

lol surprised this thread quiet.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 28, 2020)

Anyone got streams for roy jones vs. Tyson?


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2020)

Are yall watching this Jake Paul fight? This is some crazy shit.


----------



## Sloan (Nov 28, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Are yall watching this Jake Paul fight? This is some crazy shit.


Caught a few glimpses, seen Nate get knocked out with the 3 piece combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2020)

Why the hell did Nate rush into the guy with his hands down? Some wild shit.


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2020)

That was sad but hilarious as fuuuuuck


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 28, 2020)

Just why


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Why the hell did Nate rush into the guy with his hands down? Some wild shit.


Because he doesn't box lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Nate Robinson fell like Woody right before Andy walks into the room @Gunners


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2020)

Snoops wylin


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2020)

Please  don't tell me I paid 50 bucks to see two old geezers hug each other for 8 rounds.

This shit could've been shown on spike tv or something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Please  don't tell me I paid 50 bucks to see two old geezers hug each other for 8 rounds.
> 
> This shit could've been shown on spike tv or something


You paid?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You paid?


Sadly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Voyeur (Nov 29, 2020)

>Those scorecards

Are  we watching the same fight? Tyson is by far winning


----------



## Schneider (Nov 29, 2020)

my bucket ass connection..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2020)

I was robbed


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was robbed


LMAO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2020)

I won't be coming back smh


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2020)

A DRAW FUCK THAT SHIT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 29, 2020)

All i managed to see was literally 30+ freeze frames of sweaty dads hugging it out


----------



## Sloan (Nov 29, 2020)

Thought Tyson won personally


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

Everyone thinks Tyson won, even the judges.  They just wanted to be uncontroversial. Fighters hate ties though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I won't be coming back smh


Skip wants Rocky Balboa (the movie)?


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2020)

Skip wanted Mike to murder Roy


----------



## Lurko (Nov 29, 2020)

Ksi vs Jake Paul.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 29, 2020)

Book it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

His kids don't have a fighting chance


----------



## Schneider (Nov 29, 2020)

Rewatched the whole thing in smooth hd and its clear who performed the best tonight










Obviously snoop dogg

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

Schneider said:


> Rewatched the whole thing in smooth hd and its clear who performed the best tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snoop to needs to proposition Joe Rogan and Dana White for some UFC commentator special position.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 29, 2020)

For the actual match tho, i personally pick tyson, with grounds of quality and quantity shots landed as well as aggressive attitude. Roy had nice rd 7 and 8, but it's obvious his gameplan didnt come out as intended and gassed himself out instead. But kudos for making it through still standing, with that cardio and a tasmanian devil in that small a ring its definitely a monumental task.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

Did Roy not donate his proceeds to charity?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 29, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sadly



Actually now i'm kind of tempted to pay if they have a snoop commentary on it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2020)

Dude fell on his face...smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 29, 2020)

The post-fight interview with Tyson and Jones lol

"Why ain't nobody worry 'bout my ath? I ain't fought in fifteen yearth"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2020)

All I saw were highlights.  But I am convinced that Tyson was robbed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shazam (Nov 29, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because he doesn't box lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dude fell on his face...smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 29, 2020)

Tried to find a damn stream yesterday for the Jake vs Nate fight but the moment I did the mofo already got knocked out
smh my head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2020)

you would think years of work out preparing to be on NBA ans years work out as NBA player would give KriptoNite some advantages


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2020)

I wouldn't think that at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I won't be coming back smh



This dude never stops talking shit lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2020)

Damn I feel bad for Nate. But I am also now against putting Jake Paul on to fight anyone tbh. It's not safe and it's kinda taking advantage.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 29, 2020)

Paul brothers are legit trained Boxers now.
Did anyone expect some dude with 3 months of training to win?
Pfft.


----------



## Shazam (Nov 29, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Paul brothers are legit trained Boxers now.
> Did anyone expect some dude with 3 months of training to win?
> Pfft.



Paul still didn't look "legit", if by that you mean ready for legitimate pro fights


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't think people expected Nate to embarrass himself like that. Like one of the first things you learn in boxing is not to rush into someone with your hands down. That's not very hard to know/learn.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2020)

Tbh Jake is kind of an asshole too for doing that. But yeah it's a fight I guess.

Like Tyson obviously held back. He could hate probably KO's roy if he wanted to.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 29, 2020)

Shazam said:


> Paul still didn't look "legit", if by that you mean ready for legitimate pro fights



Vs other youtubers or celebrities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm against anymore of that unless they use headgear. It's irresponsible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2020)

Twitter is on demon time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Twitter is on demon time


Magic have HIV like for 30+yrs 
I mean that is something


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 4, 2020)

Can't wait for Spence-Swift 

Ioka-Tanaka should be very good too to close out the year. Too bad Canelo-Plant got downgraded to Canelo-Smith.


----------



## Shazam (Dec 4, 2020)

Holyfield


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 6, 2020)

I was wondering if Logan would continue his boxing career

crazy how the Pauls are still continuing


----------



## Blade (Dec 6, 2020)

at this point

jake paul will fight conor mcgregor, for fitting antithesis


----------



## Lurko (Dec 6, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


>


The Paul Brothers are here to takeover.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


>


From ufc fighter, to kickboxer, and now youtuber.

Undisputed GOAT resume TBE


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2020)

meanwhile part timer senator pacquiao eyeing top 10 p4p welterweight champions spence and crawford next

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2020)

Schneider said:


> From ufc fighter, to kickboxer, and now youtuber.
> 
> Undisputed GOAT resume TBE


If it make dollars he'll fight a chicken


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> If it make dollars he'll fight a chicken


1. logan carrying world class star exposure ever since he vlogged a dead body. clout and guaranteed viewership check.
2. related to the above, big money generator check.
3. astronomical distance in skill, virtually zero danger. long term health risk check.

makes absolute sense from every standpoint. perhaps a bit distasteful to some boxing casuals and afficionados, which to be frank is a very niche minority in this day and age. comeback against an actual champion would yield equal dollars at best along with being a big hazard to his brain and "0".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2020)

Top 10 most viewed match in boxing history.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 13, 2020)

thought it should of been over by rd 3. felt like aj prolonged it. perhaps for entertainment purposes? note that he's supposed to be the top selling hw, yet this match has nowhere near the impact of wilder fury massacre or even rjj vs tyson uncle beef. let alone ending it in round 3

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 18, 2020)

Ggg worked kamil good. Even sat him down through a goddamn jab. He took hits though, and imo in his current state and age he should stay away from canelo. I firmly believe ggg couldve stopped canelo in his peak form, then narrowly beat him as he declines and canelo primes (ggg canelo 1, sadly robbed) to narrowly losing (ggg canelo 2). The boat seems now to have sailed further away. Wonder if he's contemplating retirement, not everyone can follow senator pac/bernard hopkins' footsteps.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 19, 2020)

Canelo is fighting today lads, is that right? Does someone have the link?


----------



## Schneider (Dec 19, 2020)

fernandez giving strong rocky balboa vibes 

nasty ko for sanchez. match went longer than everyone expected, including fernandez himself.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 19, 2020)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Canelo is fighting today lads, is that right? Does someone have the link?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2020)

Halfway through and i have all 10-9 cards to canelo. Excellent defense, smith couldnt find a single chink in the ginger armor.  Canelo with that height rather casually found his face to boot


----------



## Sloan (Dec 20, 2020)

Callum ain't on Canelo's level


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2020)

Canelo slept walked his way to victory


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2020)

Smith with his long assets, played a shortman's game. Lucky he didn't get andy ruiz'ed, but he couldn't score from a distance either anyway. Sweet and easy win for canelo. great chin and heart from smith thou.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2020)

Matches like this is why the sport is dying. This is the product they want people to pay for? I almost slept through this thing!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2020)

Other dude only landed 18% of his punches


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Matches like this is why the sport is dying. This is the product they want people to pay for? I almost slept through this thing!


athletes in general naturally are more powerful, faster, more refined techniques and also slicker compared to the past, and with such thin margins there is a good chance if you think you're machoing in ala roberto duran you'd actually end up like nate robinson instead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2020)

True. But it would seem that Smith is a few classes below a Canelo who didn't even feel the few punches that actually landed.

Easy bag of money for Canelo but not much of an entertaining product for those who pay to watch an exciting matchup.

Twelve rounds and no bruises..eyes aren't even puffy.


----------



## Sloan (Dec 20, 2020)

Ye can't say this was one of the more entertaining boxing fights I've watched tbh.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2020)

personally the only "entertainment" for me was guessing whether smith will get tko'ed from each round to the next


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 20, 2020)

I wonder how great he’ll be by the time he retires assuming he’s reaching with his resume already 

top 100 50 25 10


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Other dude only landed 18% of his punches


Canelo slick as a greased pig


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Canelo slick as a greased pig


Wasn't so slick when he faced Floyd

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't so slick when he faced Floyd


He was green

Thats why floyd rushed that fight. If you took canelo from the first triple g fight and put him against the same mayweather Mayweather drops

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't so slick when he faced Floyd


This is the complete opposite to vs. Smith. Smaller floyd looking like he the long tall man. Always within his reach, yet himself seemingly out of reach at the same time, but that's the science for you.


Zhen Chan said:


> He was green
> 
> Thats why floyd rushed that fight. If you took canelo from the first triple g fight and put him against the same mayweather Mayweather drops


No doubt that he got better since then, and okay he might be able to stop floyd prime for prime. But 40+ pro matches in "green"?

Young yes, but green?


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2020)

Kingdom Come said:


> I wonder how great he’ll be by the time he retires assuming he’s reaching with his resume already
> 
> top 100 50 25 10


At least top 25, i guess.

If he cleans up beterbiev, bivol, usyk and wilder definitely top 5 material ck


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2020)

Schneider said:


> This is the complete opposite to vs. Smith. Smaller floyd looking like he the long tall man. Always within his reach, yet himself seemingly out of reach at the same time, but that's the science for you.
> 
> No doubt that he got better since then, and okay he might be able to stop floyd prime for prime. But 40+ pro matches in "green"?
> 
> Young yes, but green?


Before mayweather he got brought up slow, cottled. Only thing he had to his name against top competition was a decision against a old moseley


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 23, 2020)

So I got back in the gym and trying the philly shell.

Can't make it work at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone watching boxing on FOX? Some of these matches are embarrassing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2020)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> So I got back in the gym and trying the philly shell.
> 
> Can't make it work at all


You have to know why you are using the philly shell to use the philly shell


----------



## Schneider (Dec 29, 2020)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> So I got back in the gym and trying the philly shell.
> 
> Can't make it work at all



let me guess, you were fighting agressive or tried to be active while doing philly?

my coach being a counter puncher loves the guard. him being smaller as well as a former pro and me being an armchair pro translates to him being ridiculously hard to hit clean. he mostly waits for the right counter while ocassionally pepper jabs around, and duck, slip and roll around your punches. remains constantly in a certain angle and distance. a tony jeffries vid said to double up on the head. but looking at callum smith's arms after fighting canelo there might be something else we could try


anyone remember this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2021)

Anyone watching DAZN's boxing match today?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Anyone watching DAZN's boxing match today?



Ryan Garcia Vs. Luke Campbell or sthn else?

Also Canelo dropped his WBA Super middleweight title which isn't surprising


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2021)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Ryan Garcia Vs. Luke Campbell or sthn else?
> 
> Also Canelo dropped his WBA Super middleweight title which isn't surprising



Garcia v. Campbell yeah. I don't want to pay for but it I am curious lmfao.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Garcia v. Campbell yeah. I don't want to pay for but it I am curious lmfao.


It might be a decent lightweight war if you're interested in the 135 division which is currently red hot. Ryan is the last person in the 'Fantastic Four' (Teo, Tank, Haney, Ryan) waiting to prove himself on the big stage

I'm surprised Ryan took this fight because Campbell is an experienced career lightweight, and Ryan is used to crushing cans. Now that Canelo has gone from Golden Boy I'm expecting Oscar to be pouring all of his power into Ryan, so expect at least one funky card if it goes the distance

So if I was a betting man I'd go with Campbell KO (because Ryan seems like a heartlet IMO) with a Ryan decision hedge. Personally, I think Ryan Garcia is a hypejob who uses his good looks and flashy style to impress casual fans (especially 'zoomer' generation fans) and in this fight he will either get exposed or will dig deep and prove himself

Sadly I'm at work so I'll miss it, but it's a decent way to kick off 2021


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2021)

lmao it's tomorrow!

Yeah I think Ryan is showing off a little bit too much. I get that he's marketing but eh.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 2, 2021)

An interesting take from loma. Haven't followed ryan closely but i assume the kid hasn't been tested yet? Real looker of a left hook tho. One if not the prettiest nowadays.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2021)

Rya Garcia's ass almost got knocked out. But he won.


----------



## Sloan (Jan 2, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Rya Garcia's ass almost got knocked out. But he won.


dang it was this early? qq jus woke up


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2021)

Sloan said:


> dang it was this early? qq jus woke up



Yeah ended early too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 2, 2021)

Not my winnings but some dude 1.94x his bet with that KO


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't think Garcia can beat Tank though tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2021)

That was a good show overall but it's kind of nauseating to see all this Garcia hype and now probably even more.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 2, 2021)

I wouldn't say he almost got knocked out. He dropped his hands and got dropped by a hard punch. That being said, I don't see anything special in him. 

They're hyping him up to be a HOF calibre fighter, when a see a fighter who will require careful handling to become handling. His punches look pretty but I don't think it will hold up against a fighter who use more lateral movement and a counter puncher will knock his head off when he lunges in.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah even LeBron James shared his status. I think they are doing a little too much when he needs work.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2021)

So the Garcia and Davis talk is heating up. I’m confused. I don’t see how Ryan is going to win that. Is he just looking for a payday.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 6, 2021)

Yeah, he is probably going to be KO'd.

I do bet on Teofimo to be the last man standing at 135


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2021)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Yeah, he is probably going to be KO'd.
> 
> I do bet on Teofimo to be the last man standing at 135



I saw a video where he said he wants to retire at 26. So that might be a reason; he could be fed up. 

His following on social media is absolutely insane though. Ten million views of knocking down Campbell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm starting to wonder too..are some of those bots? Or some kind of marketing scheme? This kid put a video four hours ago on his YouTube channel and it got 42K views.


----------



## Sloan (Jan 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm starting to wonder too..are some of those bots? Or some kind of marketing scheme? This kid put a video four hours ago on his YouTube channel and it got 42K views.


Of the fight?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Of the fight?





some kind of reflection video about training leading up to the fight. It's at 46K views. That's so wild to me.


----------



## Sloan (Jan 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> some kind of reflection video about training leading up to the fight. It's at 46K views. That's so wild to me.


Oh it's his actual offical YT channel... thought you meant some random person reuploaded a fight clip or something.  

I'm not surprised by those numbers for his own official youtube channel.  I was expecting that on some random JoE's channel :x


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2021)

Gotcha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 7, 2021)

Is there a p4p list for trainers? Who is now generally regarded goat coach? Angelo dundee? Emmanuel stewart?

Where would you guys rank mayweathers and freddie roach? I think eddie reynoso is making big strides right now.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2021)

People saying that Ryan would beat Haney also. lol. idk man.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2021)

lmao wtf!  .


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 8, 2021)

Teo

Devin

Tank
Ryan

Ryan proved himself as more than a hypejob at least. I love the Tank wank right now 



Schneider said:


> Is there a p4p list for trainers? Who is now generally regarded goat coach? Angelo dundee? Emmanuel stewart?
> 
> Where would you guys rank mayweathers and freddie roach? I think eddie reynoso is making big strides right now.



Eddie Futch
The rest


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2021)

Another one:


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2021)

lmao tank.


----------



## Miraak (Jan 9, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Garcia v. Campbell yeah. I don't want to pay for but it I am curious lmfao.


Vicious liver shot!
Many didn’t expected him getting knocked down like that in the first half, certainly not me.
The Mexicans been making great impressions in boxing world the past 6 months.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 9, 2021)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Eddie Futch
> The rest



Yeah, he seems the best at making gameplans and polishing fighters to their absolute best, other trainers have their "style" the fighter has to fit into.

Mayweather is good but Floyd is simply blessed with great fighting IQ and reflexes, Freddy is good at making offensive fighters at the cost of correct boxing tchnique.

I would also mention Garcia for teaching Chino how to actually use jabs, footwork and combinations lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Vicious liver shot!
> Many didn’t expected him getting knocked down like that in the first half, certainly not me.
> The Mexicans been making great impressions in boxing world the past 6 months.



Yeah that was good. I'm wondering what kind of shape Campbell was in before the fight tbh; some people in my family who boxed at 33 were being told that they were kinda done.

 Everyone seems to be saying online though that Garcia would get to put to sleep by Tank. I guess his biggest advantage is that he can pop shots at a distance.


----------



## Miraak (Jan 9, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah that was good. I'm wondering what kind of shape Campbell was in before the fight tbh; some people in my family who boxed at 33 were being told that they were kinda done.
> 
> Everyone seems to be saying online though that Garcia would get to put to sleep by Tank. I guess his biggest advantage is that he can pop shots at a distance.


Campbell might’ve been a little overconfident and careless. Probably didn’t expect him to be that good compared to his standard being an ex-Olympic gold medalist.
I noticed UK boxers seemed to struggle against the offensive Mexican-styled boxers, I believe it’s unfamiliarity of opponents’ styles compared to theirs.

Callum-Canelo, Loma-Lopez. These 2 are in similar position like Campbell-Garcia where the European boxers gained the first few rounds by outpointing, then slowed down, and succumbed to their opponents aggressiveness.

Tank Davis is a little undersized in that division, but he hits very hard and is technical. Garcia did proved in this fight he has quite a glass jaw, so if Tank connected on him Garcia will fold hard if not out right getting KO. But I doubt Canelo will let him getting in their half assed and embarrassed Mexico, lol
There’s rumour in Spanish which he criticised Garcia for being such a glass canon and vowed to improve him into a well-rounded boxer.

This is a perfect matchup, the storyline, the building up to the fight, it’s Floyd’s kid vs Canelo’s kid. Part-2: Revenge or Repeat.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 9, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Callum-Canelo, Loma-Lopez. These 2 are in similar position like Campbell-Garcia where the European boxers gained the first few rounds by outpointing, then slowed down, and succumbed to their opponents aggressiveness.



Eh, the Loma-Lopez was Lopez winning the first 7 rounds on account of Loma doing nothing, then Loma winning 8-11 by just owning Teo on skill and ability, then losing the 12 to body work.

Whether Loma lost the first 7 because of a bad gameplan or Lopez distance management depends who you ask.

I believe Loma was worried about Teo's power and had trouble getting away from him after landing his punches, but I was drunk that night so my memory is at least questionable. But I'm drunk right now too so...


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2021)

Ryan is on ESPN saying now he will get Davis in two rounds. A couple of things I see possibly going on here:

1. They have a good strategy to fight Tank already.
2. Ryan is just looking for a paycheck and doesn't give a shit anymore. Might be fed up from the boxing schedule.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2021)

lmao Ryan getting roasted in the comments.

But I think this is bs. He probably spent it with a ton of models.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2021)

lmao garcia says he wants to fight Pacquiao now. Uhh not sure what the strategy is here, if there is one.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lmao garcia says he wants to fight Pacquiao now. Uhh not sure what the strategy is here, if there is one.



Become a social media influencer, waste money from that and from his short boxing career partying and having sex with instagram models.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2021)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Become a social media influencer, waste money from that and from his short boxing career partying and having sex with instagram models.



Yeah not sure how that's going for him nowadays. He messed around with one girl and got exposed: . Sad that he seems to be acting a little wild. I'm also very curious as to how many of those followers are real accounts. I've been looking through instagram and notice that are lot of bots/weird profiles.

Sad because he is a very good fighter. Idk. Running about the place and saying tha tyou are going to knock Tank Davis out in two rounds seems a Jake Paul thing to do.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah not sure how that's going for him nowadays. He messed around with one girl and got exposed:
> 
> Sad that he seems to be acting a little wild. Seems to be a very a good fighter.



Crazy that he is 22, engaged and waiting his second kid.


There's also the posibility he just believes in his own hype and that he is going to KO the other lighweight champions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2021)

Yeah I don't like that. I think he would have an even bigger following if he acted a little more humble. People would ask to interview him anyway.

lol I was watching one of his videos and he asked the interviewer if he wanted the smoke in basketball. i'm like yo wtf chill out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2021)

lol i asked my dad and he said a lot of fighters think that way.




Looks like he isn't planning to do this for long lol.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2021)

full interview with Garcia and Tyson came out.

The moderator said at the end that Mike is in Garcia’s corner. Mike called him basically the next Ali at the end

I’m not sure if they actually believe that or if they are just gassing up a fight in boxing.

Ryan has also gone kinda quiet in Instagram. Weird.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2021)

getting personal now.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2021)

So Ryan basically threw cold water on the idea of fighting Tank next. Now all that talk seems kinda dumb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Miraak (Jan 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> So Ryan basically threw cold water on the idea of fighting Tank next. Now all that talk seems kinda dumb.


He should fight Jake Paul who won’t stopped bothering Conor lol


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2021)

Miraak said:


> He should fight Jake Paul who won’t stopped bothering Conor lol



I wonder if Tyson will get angry. he went on Tyson's show and challenged Davis.


----------



## Miraak (Jan 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I wonder if Tyson will get angry. he went on Tyson's show and challenged Davis.


He doesn’t seemed that type of guy anymore I think. He fully embraced Paul vs Robinson, saying this kind of fight saved Boxing from MMA’s popularity overtaken.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2021)

Miraak said:


> He doesn’t seemed that type of guy anymore I think. He fully embraced Paul vs Robinson, saying this kind of fight saved Boxing from MMA’s popularity overtaken.



That makes sense. I was also thinking that perhaps Garcia got someoen to agree to an exhibition match (Pacquiao).

Davis thought the same thing and then deleted his post lmao. 

Also this kid's marketing is insane. This shit got close to a fucking million likes. How is he doing that?:


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2021)

Also Haney put out a Forbes piece.


----------



## Miraak (Jan 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> That makes sense. I was also thinking that perhaps Garcia got someoen to agree to an exhibition match (Pacquiao).
> 
> Davis thought the same thing and then deleted his post lmao.
> 
> Also this kid's marketing is insane. This shit got close to a fucking million likes. How is he doing that?:


Something very fishy man.. Paid likes/bots maybe?
Garcia’s followers are bunch of teenage girls or Mexicans but this is out of theirs characters.
De La Hoya is known to be shady as hell promoter also.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Something very fishy man.. Paid likes/bots maybe?
> Garcia’s followers are bunch of teenage girls or Mexicans but this is out of theirs characters.
> De La Hoya is known to be shady as hell promoter also.



Yeah I was thinking those have to be bots. But it's hard to tell. Steph Curry responded to one of the pics. I think someone said once that they ask people to comment but it's hard to tell. 



This one also got more than 500K likes. Insane. 

I would really like ot meet this kid one day to ask how he pulls this shit off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2021)

lmao Tyson throwing flames on this shit .


----------



## Lurko (Jan 22, 2021)

Mike Tyson rules.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm guessing it's Manny. I think Ryan was hanging out with a bald dude from Paquiao's foundation. I can't find the video but yeah.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2021)

It seems like most people think Garcia is talking about Teo or Pacquiao.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2021)

The Pacquiao that fought Thurman will beat the potential out of Garcia. I think Tank does the same to be honest. 

For whatever reason, I see Victor Ortiz in the kid.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2021)

Yeah another article about it lol.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 24, 2021)

Anyone followed this guy? He's like a blend of ggg with canelo's defensive responsibilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Anyone followed this guy? He's like a blend of ggg with canelo's defensive responsibilities.



Remember him a few year backs. Reminds me of Kovalev and Pavlik. Straightforward, heavy handed.

Fucked his back up chopping wood right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 26, 2021)

Gunners said:


> Remember him a few year backs. Reminds me of Kovalev and Pavlik. Straightforward, heavy handed.
> 
> Fucked his back up chopping wood right?


Yes

Really wish he had fought ggg. So far remains the only one who slept jacobs, when both ggg and canelo couldn't. The smooth switch for the tko is beautiful.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2021)

Saw Jake Paul was still talking shit to McGregor.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Saw Jake Paul was still talking shit to McGregor.





Apparently Askren just had some kind of surgery?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Saw Jake Paul was still talking shit to McGregor.


He is salty Conor doesnt give zero fucks about him . Amateur Youtuber whining about top rated MMA  ignoring him .


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2021)

apparently the fight that Garcia is doing with Pacquiao is a exhibition. damn.

I feel kind of stupid now for even looking at this. basically just a big payday for Garcia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2021)

AB back!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2021)

Still following this Garcia Pacquiao bullshit. Apparently the type of fight is not finalized yet.

But apparently this fight might be in Texas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 28, 2021)

It will be interesting  to watch them to take bout again.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2021)

Also this guy does a ton of boxing interviews.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2021)

A lot of people saying now that the Garcia-Pacquiao thing was a publicity stunt. Damn. If so, Garcia played the fuck out of people.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Miraak (Feb 1, 2021)

What do you think of the upcoming Fury vs Joshua, mod?

Fury tooled Wilder hard in both matches, it weren’t even close.
AJ did improve his technique a lot from the first Ruiz fight but still not as sharp as Fury and has quite a glass jaw. But he hits almost as hard as Wilder’s right.
So what do you think?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2021)

Miraak said:


> What do you think of the upcoming Fury vs Joshua, mod?
> 
> Fury tooled Wilder hard in both matches, it weren’t even close.
> AJ did improve his technique a lot from the first Ruiz fight but still not as sharp as Fury and has quite a glass jaw. But he hits almost as hard as Wilder’s right.
> So what do you think?



i think fury is a beast unlike anything I’ve seen. Not sure. I will ask some fighters who I know.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> i think fury is a beast unlike anything I’ve seen. Not sure. I will ask some fighters who I know.


You personally know those fighters?  How did you get in contact with them?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2021)

Miraak said:


> You personally know those fighters?  How did you get in contact with them?



AJ and Tyson? Nah but my family works in personal training so I met/knew some people. I met Big Baby last year.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> AJ and Tyson? Nah but my family works in personal training so I met/knew some people. I met Big Baby last year.


That’s great, you ever thought about being boxer or fighter? Put on them gloves, throwing/exchanging shots. I thought about fighting in both Boxing and MMA amateur circus years ago and keep working my way up from there before injured my knee.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2021)

Miraak said:


> That’s great, you ever thought about being boxer or fighter? Put on them gloves, throwing/exchanging shots. I thought about fighting in both Boxing and MMA amateur circus years ago and keep working my way up from there before injured my knee.



Yeah I do boxing training but I never went the pro route. My dad wanted me to though, but I think my mom was against. So I just do boxing workouts.

I always _thought _one of the challenges is that a lot of boxers don't finish school. like I don't think Garcia went to college. I'm in my second year of law school lol.

It retrospect, it might have been possible to balance both. But I have no idea; it certainly ddin't feel that way growing up.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I do boxing training but I never went the pro route. My dad wanted me to though, but I think my mom was against. So I just do boxing workouts.
> 
> I always _thought _one of the challenges is that a lot of boxers don't finish school. like I don't think Garcia went to college. I'm in my second year of law school lol.


Ohh, I feel you man.
What interesting is that some of them without proper education ended up as very intelligent beings living through years of just hitting pads and staying in gyms doing the same routine everyday and week. The likes of Fury, Ali, Canelo, Lomachenko for examples seemed exceptionally intelligent compared to the rest.


Raiden said:


> It retrospect, it might have been possible to balance both. But I have no idea; it certainly ddin't feel that way growing up.


Yeah, we can only choose one occupation/line of work. Can’t pursue both.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Ohh, I feel you man.
> What interesting is that some of them without proper education ended up as very intelligent beings living through years of just hitting pads and staying in gyms doing the same routine everyday and week. The likes of Fury, Ali, Canelo, Lomachenko for examples seemed exceptionally intelligent compared to the rest.
> 
> Yeah, we can only choose one occupation/line of work. Can’t pursue both.



Yeah I feel that. Sometimes I wonder what my life would have been like if I went the other route, especially when I see Garcia's success. But I also understand that's it's improbable.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I feel that. Sometimes I wonder what my life would have been like if I went the other route, especially when I see Garcia's success. But I also understand that's it's improbable.


Didn’t Garcia at first started out as a baby face amateur or some sort of IG model-boxer?
I didn’t learn his background properly. I only started hearing about him in the news around ‘16 and I followed boxing closely.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Didn’t Garcia at first started out as a baby face amateur or some sort of IG model-boxer?
> I didn’t learn his background properly. I only started hearing about him in the news around ‘16 and I followed boxing closely.



Yeah it looks like a lot of his fans aren't into boxing. But he has a strong amateur boxing record. So there's something else there.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2021)

Not sure if you guys saw this: 



Miraak said:


> Didn’t Garcia at first started out as a baby face amateur or some sort of IG model-boxer?
> I didn’t learn his background properly. I only started hearing about him in the news around ‘16 and I followed boxing closely.



so I asked my friend who is a marketer how much money he makes. My friend said he's probably making at least one million a year outside of boxing based on what he saw from YouTube and Instagram. Ironically he seems to make the least amount of money by far from boxing.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2021)

Boxers Don't Have an Old Timer's Day, Butch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2021)

lol Ryan Garcia follows me on Clubhouse. But he doesn't come on ever smh.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 12, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if you guys saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> so I asked my friend who is a marketer how much money he makes. My friend said he's probably making at least one million a year outside of boxing based on what he saw from YouTube and Instagram. Ironically he seems to make the least amount of money by far from boxing.


This is embarrasing. Mayweather why is he challenging a crazy YT ?


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 12, 2021)

Boxing is definately  dying if paul brothers are making money on Youtube.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2021)

This is making waves:


Dark Shadow said:


> This is embarrasing. Mayweather why is he challenging a crazy YT ?



It looks like this got derailed. Paul said he's only fighting for a real word.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Boxing is definately  dying if paul brothers are making money on Youtube.



Yeah it's highly lucrative too. My friend who does marketing says Garcia probably makes somewhere like a million dollars a year from his social media accounts. So they are gaming the system really well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 13, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Boxing is definately  dying if paul brothers are making money on Youtube.


If you compare mike tyson's grip on pop culture back then to canelo's now, yeah it kinda is, plus with the evergrowing competitor ufc to boot. 

Though you can't deny mark breland recently and deontay wilder losing his shit is quite the entertainment (mainly funny af)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2021)

I agree with Breland that Deontay is finished:


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miraak (Feb 16, 2021)

Regarding Canelo vs Yildirim, who really won that fight mod?
Been away from home for 2 weeks, I totally missed that one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Regarding Canelo vs Yildirim, who really won that fight mod?
> Been away from home for 2 weeks, I totally missed that one.



Hasn't happened yet:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2021)

Garcia and De La Hoya issue conflicting statements.

Seeing a lot of talk on Instagram about this.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 17, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Regarding Canelo vs Yildirim, who really won that fight mod?
> Been away from home for 2 weeks, I totally missed that one.


canelo's lone L was to mayweather, never lost since. and likely never will.

so if you actually meant callum smith it was obvious. likely the same result for forthcoming vs. yildirim.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2021)

Yeah I haven’t seen any credible predictions saying Canelo will lose.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 18, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I haven’t seen any credible predictions saying Canelo will lose.


It doesn't even make sense for him wasting time against someone with far lower boxing's pedigree like Yildirim unless the council really demand him to defend, still not worth the time though.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Miraak (Feb 18, 2021)

Schneider said:


>


The damages he received from both Fury fights definitely messed up his brain a lot. He was delusional to a degree before, now it's out of control..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 18, 2021)

Miraak said:


> The damages he received from both Fury fights definitely messed up his brain a lot. He was delusional to a degree before, now it's out of control..


Yeah man. Second fight was definitely a major fuckup. Stoppages have been done for way less. You can see from deontey's face he was barely conscious by round 5. Kenny bayless was tripping.

Jack reiss essentially did the same thing, but turned out to be the right decision, mainly because of fury himself. Deontey shouldnt have talked the concussion bit because fool completely got his clock cleaned after that knockdown, which if done by a half dead man def couldnt be good for his tough dude rapport.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 18, 2021)

He also unintentionally admitted that he ducked joshua while victim framing fury for a 3rd fight.

The man simply isn't very bright.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 18, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Yeah man. Second fight was definitely a major fuckup. Stoppages have been done for way less. You can see from deontey's face he was barely conscious by round 5. Kenny bayless was tripping.
> 
> Jack reiss essentially did the same thing, but turned out to be the right decision, mainly because of fury himself. Deontey shouldnt have talked the concussion bit because fool completely got his clock cleaned after that knockdown, which if done by a half dead man def couldnt be good for his tough dude rapport.


I wonder what Breland really thought let him carried the beating around like that especially from a 260+ pounds man.. He had tremendous heart and chin I'll give him that though, but that and his right hand won't carry him no more.
Now which coach would he go to at this stage of his career. The guy is like 36, I genuinely believe there's no room for improvements for a one dimensional like him anymore. He's simply way past that point.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2021)

Yeah I think that dude needs to stop doing interviews.

broner back in action tomorrow.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think that dude needs to stop doing interviews.
> 
> broner back in action tomorrow.


Could he beat the opposition?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Could he beat the opposition?



Not sure since he didn’t make weight lol. They renegotiated contract.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Miraak (Feb 20, 2021)

Schneider said:


> He also unintentionally admitted that he ducked joshua while victim framing fury for a 3rd fight.
> 
> The man simply isn't very bright.


Admittingly speaking, from 2016-19 I was one of the guys who backed him up against AJ due to the explosive right hand and that I always felt Joshua was stiff with suspected chin and heart until Wilder vs Fury 2 happened and I realized what a mistake that was.
While he was rocked a couple times in the 1st Ortiz fight, AJ could easily take him out right there if he was the one hitting Wilder with those bombs Ortiz hit him with. Not to mention WBC/Suliman let him choose when, where, who to fight and duck but the same can be said with AJ.
Wilder only got heart, chin, cardio, right hand power over AJ.
AJ got more championship experiences, overall punching power/explosiveness, overall body strength, fight IQ, ring craft, footwork, calm, cool, collected and the fact he's improving/can be improved, while Wilder can't/won't.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 20, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Admittingly speaking, from 2016-19 I was one of the guys who backed him up against AJ due to the explosive right hand and that I always felt Joshua was stiff with suspected chin and heart until Wilder vs Fury 2 happened and I realized what a mistake that was.
> While he was rocked a couple times in the 1st Ortiz fight, AJ could easily take him out right there if he was the one hitting Wilder with those bombs Ortiz hit him with. Not to mention WBC/Suliman let him choose when, where, who to fight and duck but the same can be said with AJ.
> Wilder only got heart, chin, cardio, right hand power over AJ.
> AJ got more championship experiences, overall punching power/explosiveness, overall body strength, fight IQ, ring craft, footwork, calm, cool, collected and the fact he's improving/can be improved, while Wilder can't/won't.


Their contrasting responses to defeat alone spoke volumes. Aj is more than twice the fighter and man wilder will ever be, despite him not as naturally gifted as other all time elites. Used to think a 0 (floyd and marciano) is a defining quality but i feel its overrated now. How an athelete processes a bad defeat also adds as much if not more to his/her legacy.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2021)

Vicious knockout by Valdez last night: 
Broner also won but idk that seemed like a screwjob. He definitely lost the 12th round:


----------



## Miraak (Feb 21, 2021)

Wonder who do you guys think is a better human being, Broner or Maligganagi?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2021)

I don’t know too much about PM. But I didn’t like Broners post fight interview.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 21, 2021)

To me Paulie is an animal, a very savage animal..


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2021)

Damn that's 32 minutes . What did he say?


----------



## Miraak (Feb 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn that's 32 minutes . What did he say?


Fcxkgujruofugjkreqioteefiirgirje...
08:58 to the end.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn that's 32 minutes . What did he say?


Which site do you use betting in Boxing mod? 
I’m looking to make some extra sum in the upcoming Canelo fight, just don’t know which site is the best to go for.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm not sure. I"ll have to hunt for a link.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm not sure. I"ll have to hunt for a link.


Thank you!


----------



## Miraak (Feb 25, 2021)

Easy $€£ this Saturday folks. Yildirim will hit the floor within 4-8 rds. After going through all of Yildirim's record last night, I've never been more certain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah everyone is saying this is an easy fight for Canelo. 

I mean I guess he's not wrong to take it. But it would have been nice to anticipate something a little more competitive.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2021)

Campbell went on Ryan Garcia's podcast. 

I mean hat's off to Luke. I don't think I could ever do that; I would find it humiliating. 

tbh I think this is embarrassing. But I never stepped in the ring professionally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miraak (Feb 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah everyone is saying this is an easy fight for Canelo.
> 
> I mean I guess he's not wrong to take it. But it would have been nice to anticipate something a little more competitive.


What Round do you have in mind and how much did you bet?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2021)

Miraak said:


> What Round do you have in mind and how much did you bet?



garcia said round 3. A friend of mine said round 8.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 27, 2021)

Most sources currently got it Round 3 too. I placed Round 4 TKO 2 days ago.
Life and death feeling now...


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2021)

Marc the Boxer knocked his opponent down in like 15 seconds lmao. Embarrassing. 

I was hoping for a break from Ryan Garcia lol. But all good.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2021)

Is Ryan turnt?


----------



## Miraak (Feb 27, 2021)

Now comes the 4th..


----------



## Miraak (Feb 27, 2021)

They're just too protective of him man. Took the Maxim Dadashev's safety protocal too hard, it ruins the damm fight.
But I'm happy I made the right decision, totally unexpected when they first announced at the very start of 4th rd. We both won still.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 28, 2021)

That could have ended in the 2nd.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2021)

I noticed that his face turned really red when he got hit with an uppercut.

Didn't have any business there. He was really afraid to get hit.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 28, 2021)

DAZN is very fast and reliable, they released the entire fight within just a day


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2021)

It was an alright show but he needs to do more competitive fights in the future.

Also I'd prefer if they take Ryan Garcia off of commentary. I follow the kid but I couldn't stand it.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 1, 2021)

I think he is going to fight Sanders next and then he has what, Benavidez?

There's the older Charlo and Andrade but they don't have belts at SMW


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah BJS next.


----------



## Miraak (Mar 2, 2021)

Beterbiev after BJS I hope. I wanna see Canelo overcome the most problematic obstacle that is Artur. 
BJS is just another fodder in that sense.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 6, 2021)

Clarissa Shields on her fight last night; 
Anthony Ruiz returning soon; 

Garcia continues the body shot challenge:


^I hope he comes on Clubhouse again so that I can ask him about this. I don't get it...he just punches people until they drop.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 8, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Beterbiev after BJS I hope. I wanna see Canelo overcome the most problematic obstacle that is Artur.
> BJS is just another fodder in that sense.



Canelo would unironically beat Beterbiev and I consider Beterbiev to be P4P top 10 after beating Gvozdyk. Probably my most-desired fight right now after the usual suspects. Then again he might not fight at 175 again because the Kovalev fight was a beautiful cherrypick what with Kovalev's career having a second wind in 2019 and all

If Canelo unifies 168 this year I see him going for things like Charlo and maybe Spence Jr if he's game and they're willing to jump/drop respectively

What I love about Canelo, and the dude isn't perfect with suspect decisions and whatnot, is the fact he's young, game and genuinely loves the sport, so his career is going to be (and already has been) fascinating to follow. He's the closest thing we currently have to a Duran, prime Manny or even a Henry Armstrong/SRR - not that he has reached their level yet


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah I think he's gonna win all of the fights he has planned this year. So there will likely be GOAT discussion.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 9, 2021)

Torpedo Titz said:


> Canelo would unironically beat Beterbiev and I consider Beterbiev to be P4P top 10 after beating Gvozdyk. Probably my most-desired fight right now after the usual suspects. Then again he might not fight at 175 again because the Kovalev fight was a beautiful cherrypick what with Kovalev's career having a second wind in 2019 and all



Canelo didn't like Kovalev's jab at all, I don't thing he is going to 175 unless he does a serious bulk up. I'm certain he will beat Beterbiev when the fight gets made in a couple years tho.




Raiden said:


> Yeah I think he's gonna win all of the fights he has planned this year. So there will likely be GOAT discussion.



The Sanders fight is probably going to be controversial if Canelo doesn't spark the guy.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2021)

Haney is making 3 million.

Damn these fighters are lucky. My dad headlined an  HBO PPV and only made 300K lol.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2021)

Crazy too. I 'm supposed to make 190K as an attorney. It would take me something like 8 years just to make what Haney is making at 22  lmao. Jesus.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 9, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn these fighters are lucky. My dad headlined an HBO PPV and only made 300K lol.



That's fucking cool.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2021)

He was supposed to fight Shane for five million but Shane's camp pulled out lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2021)

This is crazy. My uncle promotes boxing events. I can’t imagine how frustrated you have to be with a fighter to speak out like this.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Crazy too. I 'm supposed to make 190K as an attorney. It would take me something like 8 years just to make what Haney is making at 22  lmao. Jesus.


yeah but on the flipside, you're not going in the ring with someone that is planning to knock you out cold.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2021)

Chocochip said:


> yeah but on the flipside, you're not going in the ring with someone that is planning to knock you out cold.



lmao true.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 13, 2021)

Wilder: *stays silent for a goddamn year*

Fury: OK the rematch clause expired time to unify vs joshua for undisputed.

Wilder: why you ducking me now i ducked aj for you when you was rockbottom silence is gold my disloyal trainer poisoned me water your glove no padding you cheater i wasnt bronze bumber that day my costume too heavy and that bucket ass referee you no champion in my eyes give me my rematc-

Fury: hearn aj deal seem to be goin south, how bout wilder rematch??
Wilder:


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of talk about Wilder Ruiz. I think that's a mistake for Wilder because Ruiz has bee intensely training with Reynoso.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 13, 2021)

I hope Wilder gets the 3rd fight and does better, just because I feel bad for him and don't want him to derail his career.

Just hold on a few rounds, or to a decision, or maybe even win, KO some cans and pretend he didn't became crazy.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 13, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm seeing a lot of talk about Wilder Ruiz. I think that's a mistake for Wilder because Ruiz has bee intensely training with Reynoso.


Wilder might sleep ruiz when he still had his invincible aura. Now that its gone ruiz is gonna be a big trouble, especiallly now that he knows exactly what to do against wilder. Fits into his cookie cutter classic mexican pressure fighting style to boot


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I hope Wilder gets the 3rd fight and does better, just because I feel bad for him and don't want him to derail his career.
> 
> Just hold on a few rounds, or to a decision, or maybe even win, KO some cans and pretend he didn't became crazy.


A win is a stretch. Wilder probably has zero adaptability at this stage but there are a lot of changes need to be done, as like every other rematches in history. And he just sacked the only one with actual boxing cred out of his team.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Mar 14, 2021)

Holy fucking shit. Recently he still looked the best out of the 80s gen. Legendary fighter with a chin to remember, arguably greatest middleweight of all time.

Rip my favorite ambidextrous killer

EDIT : man was in prime health and had no conditions prior. Sources claim he died after getting covid mRNA vaccine (moderna and pfizer). Huge if true.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah RIP wtf.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 14, 2021)

That's both sad and super weird, I hope he can rest in peace and the best for his family.



MM seemed the most unreal of the fighters I have seen, like punching him did more damage to the oponent than it did to him, and it's actually true to an extent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Mar 15, 2021)

Fury vs Joshua is official, about damn time

let's get it on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Mar 17, 2021)

Man i still can't get over hagler passing

Last few months been studiously watching his footages (fluid ambidextrous switch stance), and he was looking better than even leonard in recent interviews, despite his chin extensively tested during his career.

Oh man he could have aged to another george foreman. Fuck


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2021)

You guys see this? Thoughts?

This seems like a really tough fight. Fortuna has a lot of experience


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 26, 2021)

It's better than Manny giving him a beatdown for sure, let's see if Garcia wants to stay and have a serious career as a fighter by taking this fight.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2021)

lmao just saw a story where Ryan playing golf right now.

Some people said he might knock Fortuna out on a counter. Hmm.


----------



## Miraak (Mar 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lmao just saw a story where Ryan playing golf right now.
> 
> Some people said he might knock Fortuna out on a counter. Hmm.


I still have Garcia's as an unproved glass cannon until he beats a top 5 convincingly.


----------



## Miraak (Mar 27, 2021)

Andrade said it best, Saunders always been very inactive.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2021)

Miraak said:


> I still have Garcia's as an unproved glass cannon until he beats a top 5 convincingly.



I think he's been training pretty hard with Reynoso this entire time so they might have worked on it.

I'm a little shocked though honestly at the choice. This opponent seems a lot tougher than Campbell. But I don't think they would also put him against someone he can't beat (which is good).


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm a little shocked though honestly at the choice. This opponent seems a lot tougher than Campbell. But I don't think they would also put him against someone he can't beat (which is good).



There's also that he has been lashing out at De la Hoya for a while, maybe they are trowing him to the wolves.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2021)

If i managed Ryan, I'm not sure if I would put him against Fortuna. Too much experience. But a lot of people are in the comments that Fortuna is wild and Ryan can probably catch him with a knockout.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Miraak (Mar 27, 2021)

Whyte vs Povetkin, who do you guys take?

Whyte: the 19 lbs heavier, 10 yrs younger, more punching power, more aggressive, faster, slighty worse cardio, the definition of glass jaw, lower fight-IQ
Povetkin: the 19 lbs lighter, 10 yrs older, less punching power, more laid-back, slower, slighty better cardio, decent chin at his age, higher fight-IQ


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 27, 2021)

Whyte was winning the fight until he was tagged, it ain't good to count on a one hit KO, but maybe he really is glass chinned and the same happens against.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2021)

Just saw the knockout.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 28, 2021)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Whyte was winning the fight until he was tagged, it ain't good to count on a one hit KO, but maybe he really is glass chinned and the same happens against.


Well to be fair chin doesn't scale up in weight like power does, that's why there are the terms "heavyweight power" and "anything can happen" in the hw division

For the case of whyte, an uppercut to the chin seems to be the key to his lock as he had let in clean flush entries there in both of his losses.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 28, 2021)

As for the whyte ko though, kinda expected because remember, he dropped povetkin 2 or 3 times before povetkin sneaked one in during the first fight. Properly done his homework and finished the job this time.

That said its nowhere near as beautiful as the feint-slip-KO shot from the first fight though. That uppercut was just *chef kiss*


----------



## Miraak (Mar 29, 2021)

Schneider said:


> As for the whyte ko though, kinda expected because remember, he dropped povetkin 2 or 3 times before povetkin sneaked one in during the first fight. Properly done his homework and finished the job this time.
> 
> That said its nowhere near as beautiful as the feint-slip-KO shot from the first fight though. That uppercut was just *chef kiss*


Whyte vs Wilder needs to happen, better late than never. Whyte was and still the more-skilled boxer, but if Wilder touches that chin boi....


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 30, 2021)

I thought Whyte looked like absolute shit, and I'm saying this as someone who likes him more than Fury or AJ (Joyce is probably my favourite British heavyweight right now though). I thought he would fight slowly, jab well and get a knockout late. Instead he was throwing looping shots down the middle that looked like KSI-Logal Paul II lmao. His best performance to date is probably against Rivas IMO

Povetkin looked like a wreck. I wouldn't say he we shot, because he was stumbling over nothing and was tanking bombs on his chin early on, but yeah. Whether he got covid badly or turned up pissed for a paycheck I have no idea, but this fight was an absolute farce. It would've been better if Povetkin retired and Whyte fought Parker (instead of Chisora) or whoever the fuck is high up on the WBC's rankings like Wilder. This fight was a sacirificial lamb for AJ-Whyte II in 2022 or whenever. I wonder how many buys it'll do

Also you should bet on Chisora beating Parker by decision and I'm being serious

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Schneider (Mar 31, 2021)

Miraak said:


> Whyte vs Wilder needs to happen, better late than never. Whyte was and still the more-skilled boxer, but if Wilder touches that chin boi....


Well tbf if anyone on this planet got his chin touched by wilder or ngannou they're going to sleep no matter what.  But thats boxings all about, would you be able to circumvent that god's gift of a hand with your hardwork earned skill

Fury showed a masterclass on wilder 101 in the second fight, essence being constant pressure and force him box off his backfoot. But fury had height, reach and weight advantage. Curious to see how much size factor in when smaller fighters like ruiz or whyte go against wilder. No free long jabs but they can certainly wreck more on the inside.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2021)

Ben went on Ryan's podcast.

Good except that they spoke about how Ben will fight Paul. I guess Ben doesn't take this seriously; it seems not very smart to talk about how you will fight someone else before the fight happens lol.


----------



## Miraak (Mar 31, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Well tbf if anyone on this planet got his chin touched by wilder or ngannou they're going to sleep no matter what.  But thats boxings all about, would you be able to circumvent that god's gift of a hand with your hardwork earned skill
> 
> Fury showed a masterclass on wilder 101 in the second fight, essence being constant pressure and force him box off his backfoot. But fury had height, reach and weight advantage. Curious to see how much size factor in when smaller fighters like ruiz or whyte go against wilder. No free long jabs but they can certainly wreck more on the inside.


In the past, Whyte've been expressing his desire for both Wilder and Ngannou without even consider his well being once getting touched by either of them. For Wilder, it's just pure luck he made it this long with the right hand. If he signed with Matchroom, I can't imagine how he's able to achieved 40+ wins with only a loss. Hearn would test him left and right like he tested AJ. Whatever relationship him and Haymon have, it was very tight. I still have Ruiz as a nightmare matchup for Wilder, solid chin, 12 rd cardio, not afraid of the right hand nor bang with him from the get go. We've seen what happened when Fury overcomes fear of the right hand and fires back at Wilder for every exchange. Wilder starting to feel uncomfortable, eventually loses focus, and fades away.


----------



## Miraak (Mar 31, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Ben went on Ryan's podcast.
> 
> Good except that they spoke about how Ben will fight Paul. I guess Ben doesn't take this seriously; it seems not very smart to talk about how you will fight someone else before the fight happens lol.


Good episode. He may have hips but great work ethics at 36 is still not out of the winning conversation imo.

The thing about this kind of fight is that it's very chaotic and wouldn't be wise to bet anything heavy if at all.
Just one little action during the press changes the odds lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2021)

Amir Khan coming back;


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 3, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I heard Ryan told someone yesterday he could finish this guy off in like three rounds.



He should start to increase his defense instead of talking about his power, tuck that chin and move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Apr 12, 2021)

anyone else think ben askren is a (marketing) genius? he's kept us guessing and up on our toes with his questionable boxing footages, and either way we are in for a surprise no matter what.

if he actually shows up like that, we'd be truly shocked because its actually true and if not, we're in for a pleasant surprise and get the storyline everyone wanted. and to think the core premise is a boxing match between a youtube/prick/wannabe and an accomplished grappler who dabbled in "striking".


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2021)

Garcia and Fortuna is official.

Haney taking shots:



And I think Ryan fired back.




Schneider said:


> anyone else think ben askren is a (marketing) genius? he's kept us guessing and up on our toes with his questionable boxing footages, and either way we are in for a surprise no matter what.
> 
> if he actually shows up like that, we'd be truly shocked because its actually true and if not, we're in for a pleasant surprise and get the storyline everyone wanted. and to think the core premise is a boxing match between a youtube/prick/wannabe and an accomplished grappler who dabbled in "striking".



I think it depends on how the fight goes. If he does respectfully well, I think this was all well played.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2021)

Askren got himself knocked out. Hands wide open.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 18, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Askren got himself knocked out. Hands wide open.


wow i expected more from the shittiest striker in mma


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2021)

My hate for Snoop grows day by day.

Askren couldn't box and I have to question whether or not his sparring partners were being real with him.

Too much of an open target. I get it is influenced by his MMA background but I'd expect sparring to reveal to him that it makes him a sitting duck.

Sparring should have also made it clear that he shouldn't have gotten in the ring. Glad they learned from the Nate fight and stopped it before he got knocked out stiff.


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 18, 2021)

Askren walked away with the biggest smile lol. Clearly didn't gave a fuck about any of this. Easiest pay check ever smh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2021)

lel that stoppage

like fr ben you sneaky turd were you even hurt

bet with half a million bucks you wasnt


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2021)

cant imagine being a passionate mma fan right now, especially if they paid for this scam. imo the true losers out of all this


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2021)

The stoppage was correct. If boxing was refereed by idiots, so many fighters would end up dead.

His legs were gone. Look when the referee asked him to come forward. He was staggering.

He's not capable of guarding punches nor is he capable of slipping them. If the fight continued, he was eating another straight right which would put him out cold.

Isn't the referees job to ensure the descendants of Romans have material for their memes.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2021)

i dunno. ben may not be known for his striking, much less hands, but his past cred showed some chin on him. dude was faking wobbly to me.

before you bring up masvidal, that was a flying KNEE. on full momentum. right on the button. and he ducked into it to boot. not even golovkin and alvarez can survive that setup


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2021)

You're seeing what you want to see. If he wanted the fight to get called off, he could simply get up 1 second after the ref counting to 10.

When he stood up, his legs looked unstead and his eyes unfocused. What I'd expect when someone gets drilled and lands on their head.

He wouldn't have been in a position to protect himself so the referee did the right thing.

You also cannot rely on his previous fights. Punch resistance diminishes with age and battles, plus he has more tools available to him in MMA.

Asking someone to fight on in boxing, when they're dazed and cannot even guard properly is sadism.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2021)

or what. stand up in like a second, fake hurt, and have it done faster and look better while doing so?  


this is arguanly the best and happiest "1st round tko victim" ive ever seen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2021)

Schneider said:


> or what. stand up in like a second, fake hurt, and have it done faster and look better while doing so?
> 
> 
> this is arguanly the best and happiest "1st round tko victim" ive ever seen



Are you retarded? 

If he was faking it, he would have stayed on the ground. He was hit hard enough that not getting up or failing to beat the count wouldn't have looked suspicious. He tried following the referee's instructions but he was visibly out of it so the fight was called off. 

No amount of you laughing will change the fact that you are blood thirsty prick looking to see someone get carried out on a stretcher. If that's what you want, go on the dark web. I'm sure you can find things to your liking. Sanctioned bouts do not need to meet your sick needs. 

And what people display on camera is irrelevant. Unless you're speaking to him 1 to 1, you don't know what he is going through.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2021)

Gunners said:


> Are you retarded?
> 
> If he was faking it, he would have stayed on the ground. He was hit hard enough that not getting up or failing to beat the count wouldn't have looked suspicious. He tried following the referee's instructions but he was visibly out of it so the fight was called off.
> 
> ...



holy shit dude

genuinely hope your life gets better soon


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2021)

I hope that they do more competitive fights in the future. But it sounds like he will fight Dillion Davis next. 

also I got an IG follow from Ryan Garcia's mom lol. 
But he doesn't respond to my messages <_<.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2021)

rumor has it triller is planning tyson vs holyfield on may.

don't know if its confirmed yet. hoping this one gets through rather than the pauls trying to be boxers


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2021)

I thought that was cancelled.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 18, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I thought that was cancelled.




oh well

still looking forward to ruiz vs areola next month

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Miraak (Apr 18, 2021)

Schneider said:


> or what. stand up in like a second, fake hurt, and have it done faster and look better while doing so?
> 
> 
> this is arguanly the best and happiest "1st round tko victim" ive ever seen


One of the biggest embarrassments to combat sports ever.. Especially in the past 2 years.

Now I'm all for Jakey vs Danis, battle of the shitheads.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2021)

Miraak said:


> One of the biggest embarrassments to combat sports ever.. Especially in the past 2 years.
> 
> Now I'm all for Jakey vs Danis, battle of the shitheads.





Supposedly it made 65 million. I'm not sure though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 21, 2021)

Jake vs Tyron who you guys have?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2021)

So Ryan Garcia has gone completely quiet on social media after a beef with Devan Haney.

: /.

EDIT: No worries he posted not too long after I wrote this lolz.


----------



## Miraak (Apr 24, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Supposedly it made 65 million. I'm not sure though.


Did he really get that Dana’s betting money tho?
He boasted it on Twitter, could easily be someone else’s.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2021)

More on Ryan Garcia withdrawing:





lol I wished him well and my post got screenshotted in a video.

But I'm not sure what ot make of this. I suspect someone told him not to take this fight, which is probably good advice. Everyone has pulled out from Fortuna.

I also saw a post from someone who claims to know his family that said he has a heart problem. Not sure if that's true though.

EDIT: LOL the person deleted the post.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 27, 2021)

Even more "evidence" to the quick retirement plan, he is saying his heart isn't there anymore and doesn't want to fight without the needed motivation.

I agree that he should prioritize his health, he doen't need to be fighting anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2021)

My guess is that he will return to boxing when Tank is free again. People also mad because his girl shared a story of him in Hawaii right now:




I think multiple things are probably true here.

a. He probably is struggling from mental health issues. He put himself in an impossible corner by calling out Tank. It's a lot of pressure.
b. He is probably nervous about losing his 0. So he doesn't get the risk of fighting Fortuna.

Idk  tho.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2021)

I kind of view him the same way as a view Victor Ortiz when he said "I am too young to take that kind of beating". 

I won't judge them harshly. The pressure that is on fighters and the risk to their physical health is not a joke. I will just end the conversation at seeing it as a sign that they do not have what it takes to be great.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2021)

apparently Mario Lopez said he complained about the venue being outside.

But all that bieng said I am not surprised. Fortuna is a very tough opponent. If he were to lose, I'm not sure what would happen.

Story about Ruiz before this fight:


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Schneider (May 6, 2021)

jake may be a prick

but you can't deny thats a pro marketing move. dude just singlehandedly put this "fight" on the map, and took floyd's villain mantle to boot. people may actually start to get behind floyd now


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of peopel say it was fake but idk.


----------



## Schneider (May 7, 2021)

yes and thats why its an excellent marketing stroke. 

if shit was real and floyd cancelled the fight then it'd be a massive blunder on jake's part. cant see logan being too delighted on his bro if that really happens


----------



## Schneider (May 8, 2021)

whos putting cash on canelo


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2021)

Sometimes wonder where Cotto's career would have gone if that piece of shit didn't fight him with loaded wraps.

Still had a good career but it was a momentum killed. Also feel is resulted in him getting shafted in the Pacquiao negotiations (underrated fight in my eyes).


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2021)

Romero is set to fight Ryan according to this lol. I'm not sure if they are are capping here.


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2021)

Don't like saying fighters quit, but Saunders quit.

Reminds me a bit of Brook vs Golovkin. Do enough to give the impression that they were competing and then bow out before things got grim.


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2021)

Looks like he threw his full body into a punch and got clocked right on the eye.


----------



## Schneider (May 9, 2021)

Bjs stooled it out. Cant blame him after that nasty counter, looked over before that round ended.

Canelo continues his unstoppable march. Plant next


----------



## Gunners (May 9, 2021)

I knew that Saunders was going to quit.

It feels like bingo. They try putting on a strong show by throwing meaningless flurries and shaking their head when they get caught.

It was clear to me that he was fighting to look competitive. Think the last 2 rounds made him realise what was ahead. He couldn't get offensive with Canelo without eating leather. The body punches were starting to get to him and Canelo was grabbing the fight by the scruff of the neck.

As I said, I don't like being tough on fighters but Billy is an exception. He's carried himself disgracefully throughout his career. I remember his yute kicking an opponent. Him love to talk about how him is a true warrior and all that good shit.

Well he had the chance to show what type of warrior he was and he quit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (May 9, 2021)

Deciding to fight for another day is a perfectly reasonable decision, but-

Oh wow
mate deserves every single burn coming his way


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2021)

Gunners said:


> Don't like saying fighters quit,


Why not?


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2021)

Fortuna got another fight.


----------



## Schneider (May 18, 2021)

oh god

very unlikely but should wilder get his belt back might as well kiss our asses goodbye on ever seeing an undisputed lineal heavyweight champion in this generation


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2021)

Don’t know what happened.  But to me, Joshua has a track record for ducking people.


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Don’t know what happened.  But to me, Joshua has a track record for ducking people.



Everyone ducks.  But AJ is the one who has been pushing this harder.

Honestly, Wilder is being a fool here.  He should have positioned himself in a place of "Ok you two fight, I'll take on the winner.", even though in both fights with Fury he was outpunched, outclassed and only got the draw in the first match because judge bias.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (May 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Don’t know what happened.  But to me, Joshua has a track record for ducking people.


Regardless of ducking tendencies joshua by far has the best resume out of modern heavyweights. Thats the one thing you can't take away from him.

A bit strange to me that you bring up aj out of these trio when fury had vacated his belt out of a rematch with klit and wilder has resume with the density of a hot air baloon and for years had been the sole cockblocker of undisputed unification ever since he had the wbc belt. Oh, and how about OPENLY admitting to ducking Aj to boot?


Nemesis said:


> Everyone ducks.  But AJ is the one who has been pushing this harder.
> 
> Honestly, Wilder is being a fool here.  He should have positioned himself in a place of "Ok you two fight, I'll take on the winner.", even though in both fights with Fury he was outpunched, outclassed and only got the draw in the first match because judge bias.


If i were wilder this is definitely the best approach from pure monetary standpoint. Cash out the step-aside with a fight contract on the winner, crush 2 cans along the way, get hype and mojo back, cash out vs. undisputed and then retire. Risk, money，and legacy wise its the best of all worlds imo.

Only way it could get better than this would be to  get undisputed, winning against fury and joshua, but it seems to be an insurmountable mountain at this point.


----------



## J★J♥ (May 21, 2021)

Any news about hw division ? Tyson, AJ, Wilder ?


----------



## Schneider (May 22, 2021)

the senator to the rescue


----------



## Kingdom Come (May 22, 2021)

Let’s FUCKING GO

Man I hope my fellow countryman doesn’t lose


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2021)




----------



## J★J♥ (May 24, 2021)

The fuck happened to Floyd ? He looks like that dude from death grips


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2021)

I don't get why he saved his head. he grew a full head of hair back.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I don't get why he saved his head. he grew a full head of hair back.


I don't get why he GREW that hair/transplant back. Dude looks aged now and less polished.

Maybe something he's actually looking for idk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2021)

Devan Haney beat Linares. But he got hurt pretty bad towards the end.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2021)

lmao in wtf news of the day.


----------



## Gwiber (Jun 5, 2021)

Pac finally back in training, I seriously hope he wins like the Thurman match but I'm worried for him at 42 and coming off a lengthy layoff. Spence is bigger, has a reach advantage and is physically in his prime. In any case, the winner should hopefully face Bud.


Schneider said:


> Oh, and how about OPENLY admitting to ducking Aj to boot?


 in a recent interview. If Wilder gets the WBC belt back from Fury, I'm afraid he might go back to fighting cherry-picked bums.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2021)

"4 a.m. Waffle House vibes"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 6, 2021)

Logan is gasssssssssed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 6, 2021)

What an embarassment


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)

Amazing fight


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Logan is gasssssssssed


After round 1 throwing those ape mode punches.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jun 6, 2021)

Jesus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 6, 2021)

fuck I missed it any highlights?


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2021)

nagdo said:


> fuck I missed it any highlights?


Try and watch it. Very entertaining, well for me anyways. 
David vs Goliath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 6, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Try and watch it. Very entertaining, well for me anyways.
> David vs Goliath.


where did you watch it at ,I lookef for it on showtime but couldn't find shit.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2021)

nagdo said:


> where did you watch it at ,I lookef for it on showtime but can't find shit.


an illegal stream, doesn't have a rewind feature and I think it's down now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2021)

Mayweather right now.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Try and watch it. *Very* *entertaining*, well for me anyways.
> David vs Goliath.




try saying this to someone who actually paid for the circus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2021)

Schneider said:


> try saying this to someone who actually paid for the circus



Ah yeah I skipped all the fights before on mute, just watched the main event.

How much did it cost?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Ah yeah I skipped all the fights before on mute, just watched the main event.
> 
> How much did it cost?


You skipped the Ochocinco fight?


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Ah yeah I skipped all the fights before on mute, just watched the main event.
> 
> How much did it cost?


50 bucks

50 bucks for half an hour sweaty hug-out main event. can you imagine being so rich that you wont feel robbed by this?

no, because what you didn't lose in money you lost it in time. think. you just witnessed a sinewy marvin gaye get hugged out by a handsome apeman. for 30 minutes. elon could give up his wealth and he won't get even a minute back. think again, of all your life choices that you've made, up until this point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2021)

lol my dad did an interview ripping boxing exhibitions.

I saw last night. I don't think it was a good idea for Flloyd tbh. Best not to do it again, at least not with the Paul brothers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol my dad did an interview ripping boxing exhibitions


What did he say?




Raiden said:


> I saw last night. I don't think it was a good idea for Flloyd tbh. Best not to do it again, at least not with the Paul brothers.


He said he's fighting Jake Paul next.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 7, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What did he say?
> 
> 
> 
> He said he's fighting Jake Paul next.


If he knocled out or even dropped logan i could see that selling


given the shit display we got nobody is gonna watch that


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What did he say?
> 
> 
> 
> He said he's fighting Jake Paul next.



He said they're (the Paul brothers) making a joke of real fighters lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2021)

I paid for it. And enjoyed it..in fact more than the Tyson/jones fight.

At first Jake looked overwhelmed. He knew he bit more than he can chew..but then Floyd lost his juice faster than he expected, which kept Jake in it.

It was very rocky balboa. Like Jake said..a youtuber getting in the ring with a historical figure is fucking crazy.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 10, 2021)

Non heavyweight fighters are not real fighters


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2021)

Well it was a fun show but it was also embarrassing tbh. Floyd couldn't use his jab on the guy and it kinda makes him look bad when he goes the distance with someone who trains hard but doesn't have a lot of experience


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Well it was a fun show but it was also embarrassing tbh. Floyd couldn't use his jab on the guy and it kinda makes him look bad when he goes the distance with someone who trains hard but doesn't have a lot of experience



Yeah but the guy was much bigger and holding for dear life, even without an agreement to not make the other look bad Floyd wasn't going to KO him.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm not sure if a lot of people see issues that way. Like there are folks buying the narrative that Logan won rounds.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2021)

Logan was definitely fighting to survive. It was like getting in cage with a bear and running around until time is up.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2021)

Somebody give me a link to Lamar Odom vs. Aaron Carter @~Gesy~


----------



## Schneider (Jun 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm not sure if a lot of people see issues that way. Like there are folks buying the narrative that Logan won rounds.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Somebody give me a link to Lamar Odom vs. Aaron Carter @~Gesy~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2021)

lmao Tank's fight is $69. Why not $40?


----------



## Rajeman (Jun 17, 2021)

I like boxing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 20, 2021)

Silva looks great


----------



## Schneider (Jun 20, 2021)

The whole net be like chavez sr visibly wanting to adopt canelo

But when your son got his ass beat by an mma fighter you'd probably do too


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2021)

Damn if I were Canelo I would take a break. These guys live on boxing nonstop.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2021)

Damn!


----------



## Schneider (Jun 27, 2021)

Loma LIT that dude up

My god


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 27, 2021)

Tank holding it down for the real ones


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2021)

Pac vs. Spence
Fury vs. Wilder iii
Joshua vs. Usyk

We in for a ride lads


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 1, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Loma LIT that dude up
> 
> My god



Nakatani is pretty legit too, but might be on the way out. Did not think Loma could stop him like that.

Would be a shame not to get the Lopez rematch or a fight against Tank (which Mayweather's team don't seem to want). Valdez would be good too, but I don't see Lopez or Haney as interesting fights. Maybe Stevenson in a couple years. Pretty obvious how many top guys are trying to age out Loma, but don't see him as the type of guy to overstay his welcome as his reflexes start to slow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 2, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Pac vs. Spence
> Fury vs. Wilder iii
> Joshua vs. Usyk
> 
> We in for a ride lads


wilder is down 0-2 imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2021)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Nakatani is pretty legit too, but might be on the way out. Did not think Loma could stop him like that.
> 
> Would be a shame not to get the Lopez rematch or a fight against Tank (which Mayweather's team don't seem to want). Valdez would be good too, but I don't see Lopez or Haney as interesting fights. Maybe Stevenson in a couple years. Pretty obvious how many top guys are trying to age out Loma, but don't see him as the type of guy to overstay his welcome as his reflexes start to slow.



I have a feeling Lopez won't give him a rematch. I think everyone is going to stay away.

I wouldn't be surprised if Ryan was floated for a fight with him because he's been the least active of the  top talent.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> wilder is down 0-2 imo


Facts, imo 

Is there even anyone who thinks otherwise

Wilder's antics in the prezzer convey either or both of these two things: he not in the right frame of mind going to the rematch and/or he knew he fucked up big time on his PR with the comedy excuses after the loss.

It would have been really funny if fury brought mark breland to sit next to him at the prezzer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 5, 2021)

Canelo claims he's returning to LHW to fight beterbiev, presumably after undisputed supermiddleweight fight. This level of focus and cojones is a rare breed nowadays, amongst the ryan "mental health" garcia, andy "FORMER unified hw champ" ruiz, deontay "heavy suit, etc." wilder and the likes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gwiber (Jul 6, 2021)

Fans criticize Canelo a lot for various reasons, but he's clearly focused on taking on the best available opponents and building a legacy. Can someone relay that to Spence and Crawford...



Schneider said:


> Wilder's antics in the prezzer convey either or both of these two things: he not in the right frame of mind going to the rematch and/or he knew he fucked up big time on his PR with the comedy excuses after the loss.


It's funny how Wilder put on those headphones for the conference and acted as this determined “actions speak better than words” fighter that wasn't interested in small talk, only for him to grant interviews afterwards giving off the same old excuses.

Apparently, Fury is already planning on how to  but he couldn't say that in the presser? He knows Fury would have verbally dismantled him again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2021)

I give him credit.

But I feel like I've had Canelo overload to be honest. I just hear people praising him nonstop.


----------



## Gwiber (Jul 21, 2021)

HYPE

Fury vs Wilder 3 though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2021)

I actually know a camp preparing a fighter for the Fury v. Wilder card. That's so ridiculous; Tyson's camp has caused a lot of people to lose/waste money.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I actually know a camp preparing a fighter for the Fury v. Wilder card. That's so ridiculous; Tyson's camp has caused a lot of people to lose/waste money.


Is it true about the covid thing?

Or is it due to shit ticket sales like hearn said?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gwiber (Jul 22, 2021)

Lmao, it's the ticket sales for sure. I saw a user on some boxing forum showing this chart of the ticket sales and they're low. Fury having COVID is a straight hoax. The guy was literally hanging out in Vegas instead of self-isolating 


In other news, looks like Crawford might finally face someone with a pulse as the WBO has ordered him to negotiate with Porter.

Inb4 Uncle Bob shenanigans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Is it true about the covid thing?
> 
> Or is it due to shit ticket sales like hearn said?



It might be true because a lot of stuff was starting to get put in motion. If there is a lie, it's probably something within his camp rather than the whole event.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2021)

nagdo said:


> bruh why everyone tryna box nowdays


Shoutout @Raiden  's dad


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2021)

Lol people who usually contact my dad have been in boxing a bit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 2, 2021)

Hoping we get Canelo vs Bivol, and it's not just a smokescreen negotiation.

Only fighters within his weight range that I can see beating Canelo right now are Beterbiev, Bivol, and possibly Benavidez and Morrell (although the later might be too inexperienced, atm). Plant is not an interesting fight at all, hope it really gets axed.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 3, 2021)

Plant is an undisputed fight. Also probably the easier option compared to eastern euro cruisers. Payday of his life (and generations to come) and a shot at history for Plant. It's literally the one to make for both of them, the fight getting killed out of the blue doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2021)

Someone who owns a gym in New York said that Canelo turned it down because Plant demanded "Olympic style drug testing." But he didn't give a source.

I have a family friend that can probably find out but he's pretty hot tempered : (.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 3, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Someone who owns a gym in New York said that Canelo turned it down because Plant demanded "Olympic style drug testing." But he didn't give a source.
> 
> I have a family friend that can probably find out but he's pretty hot tempered : (.


I wonder why

Is it because canelo can't juice, while plant knows how to juice around it?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2021)

Yeah I wouldn’t be surprised if everyone is doing something tbh[\s]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 3, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Plant is an undisputed fight. Also probably the easier option compared to eastern euro cruisers. Payday of his life (and generations to come) and a shot at history for Plant. It's literally the one to make for both of them, the fight getting killed out of the blue doesn't make sense to me.



It makes the most sense as far as meritocracy goes, but Plant has no real avenues to actually win the fight. Most he can do is make Canelo punch air for a couple rounds, and even then he doesn't fire back enough, or have much offensive skills to speak of. Stylistically, the fight is bleh, and I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Hauser (Aug 6, 2021)

Caleb Plant priced himself out of the fight with Canelo. 

The ducker's too busy hiding behind Al Haymon's skirt. because Master Haymon doesn't want to lose his only PBC champion in the super middleweight division

I hope Canelo fights Bivol, who's also a tougher challenge and more interesting match than Plant could ever be, anyway


----------



## Schneider (Aug 15, 2021)

My pacspence fight..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2021)

I heard a lot of buzz about Vergil Ortiz after yesterday.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2021)

Had money on Spence in a few parlays, bummer that fight got voided.

Ugas is a legit WW, and a tougher style match-up for Pacquiao, imo. Liking the odds on him, going to wait for the pinoys to bet on their man a bit more, and put a pretty penny on Ugas.


----------



## Hauser (Aug 17, 2021)

Errol Spence has a detached retina


I'd wager this is lingering damage from that terrible car crash.
I knew he couldn't get away unscathed from that

Spence is done, this injury has killed plenty of careers. I doubt he returns to the ring, or if he does, it'll be after a very long break.

so say goodbye to Spence vs Crawford too.

All of this sucks big time, for both Pac and Spence


----------



## Schneider (Aug 22, 2021)

Ugas def pacman via decision. Congrats..

Missed the match going for the highlights later


----------



## Gwiber (Aug 22, 2021)

Unfortunate. Pac and Freddie said he might retire after this one. It'd have been better for him to go out with a win, but it is what it is.

I guess Spence might go for Ugas if he can recover in time, before moving up another weight class (if he doesn't face Crawford).


----------



## Schneider (Aug 22, 2021)

A decision loss for a swan song ain't the best but definitely ain't the ugliest way to go out. Many others went out laying down on the canvas, or worse on a stretcher. His legacy is set, he really has nothing left to prove, in fact he should be grateful even.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

Pac should have retired 5 fights ago


----------



## Hauser (Aug 23, 2021)

Pacquiao should have retired after Thurman, that was the highest note he was going to achieve at this stage of his career. It is remarkable that Pac was able to win a welterweight championship at 40 y.o. against an elite, undefeated champion like Thurman, but eventually his age won't allow him to keep up against the top boxers in his division and it showed last Saturday.

When you're in your 40's, you know you're in borrowed time in this sport, and you can get old in the ring at any moment. The Bernard Hopkins' are the exception, not the rule.

This was an uphill battle for Pacman at 42yo, 2 years inactive and only 2 weeks to prepare for this particular opponent, who is no cakewalk for anyone. Ugas is a very good counterpuncher and we know Pacquiao doesn't look that great against those, nor to mention bigger, stronger, younger and should have a W against Porter)

I hope he retires now (I've been saying that for years), Pacquiao doesn't need to demonstrate anything to anyone after all he's achieved in boxing.




Schneider said:


> A decision loss for a swan song ain't the best but definitely ain't the ugliest way to go out. Many others went out laying down on the canvas, or worse on a stretcher.



Word. Sugar Ray Robinson, Muhammad Ali, Sugar Ray Leonard, Mike Tyson, Roy Jones and other greats were losing and sometimes getting beaten up by ordinary fighters in the twilight years of their career, because they stayed longer than they should. 

No need to go that route, I always hate to see a legend of the ring getting trounced by a random punk that he would have absolutely wrecked in his prime.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2021)

That's it for Pacman I think

I spoke to someone who is meeting with Ugas soon for business.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

He said he couldn't get his legs to go. He's probalby gonna have to stop.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2021)

Raiden said:


> probalby


?!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> ?!


 !?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2021)

I can see deleted messages.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 30, 2021)

Anyone caught tyron woodly dive vs jake paul?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Anyone caught tyron woodly dive vs jake paul?



I heard people were saying it's robbery.

But nah I wasn't paying 70 for that shit. They trying to rob folks blind. Come on man.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Anyone caught tyron woodly dive vs jake paul?


Woodley getting traded in the next racial draft


----------



## Schneider (Aug 31, 2021)

Raiden said:


> *70* for that shit.


jesus you can't be serious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I heard people were saying it's robbery.
> 
> But nah I wasn't paying 70 for that shit. They trying to rob folks blind. Come on man.


It wasn't a robbery. Woodley didn't go on offense until the 3rd rd. Paul pretty much just had to hold on to the lead for 5 rounds


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> It wasn't a robbery. Woodley didn't go on offense until the 3rd rd. Paul pretty much just had to hold on to the lead for 5 rounds



I don't think that makes it worth 70 dollars dude. Manny's fight was the same price.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 2, 2021)

punk knows what's good for him, not facing an actual pro boxer.

he had no business mentioning canelo's name for views/clout though, still hoping he eats mexican leather for that shit. preferably one from reynoso's farm.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

I think Ryan Garcia (trains with Canelo) allowed his lawyer to help out Logan Paul.

I would not be surprised if this is all collusion to make a little more money off of boxing.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2021)

Strange. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I don't think that makes it worth 70 dollars dude. Manny's fight was the same price.


Oh no, I didn't pay for it. I would've been pissed if I did. I watched it on a live stream on Instagram.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh no, I didn't pay for it. I would've been pissed if I did. I watched it on a live stream on Instagram.



Yeah I think that's what Im going to do moving forward. The prices are outrageous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2021)

And sadly with rumors that Golden Boy might leave DAZN, it seems like boxing is headed back in the PPV direction.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 4, 2021)

Seems hes good, def dont look that sick, at least from his complexion. Maybe the vaxes helped, or the fact he was a former pro or he actually aint sick at all.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Someone asked me if Jake Paul isn't helping move boxing forward.

Idk not really. I think boxing will be stuck where it is as long as big fighters are signed to different promotions


----------



## Schneider (Sep 7, 2021)

I think we're past the golden age of boxing. We're moving backwards if i do say so myself, with politics being the main culprit.

Pacman is done, least consider him retired. Canelo is our biggest star, yet he's nowhere near as widely known as marciano, ali, tyson, dela hoya, pacman and the likes. One possible cause being he didn't appear frequently enough and his time is ticking. Fights seemed to be easier to make back then. Consider joshua, wilder and fury as full time buildup entertainers now, and part time boxer.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2021)

I think he said he expects to be around for six years or so.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 7, 2021)

@Raiden valdez pissed hot. And everyone takes a piss on reynoso's whole ranch now mexican beef 'nelo, "off cycle depression" garcia

which frankly speaking aint that surprising tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Schneider said:


> @Raiden valdez pissed hot. And everyone takes a piss on reynoso's whole ranch now mexican beef 'nelo, "off cycle depression" garcia
> 
> which frankly speaking aint that surprising tbh.



Yeah I saw. The question I have now though I guess is that since he was allowed to fight, what does someone have to do to get disqualified? lol.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 9, 2021)

oh god..

triller 
florida comission  
delahoya

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gwiber (Sep 11, 2021)

WTF is ~60 year old Holyfield doing in a boxing ring? It seems like it's been approved as a professional bout even... hopefully he doesn't get KTFO at that geriatric age.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2021)

That was painful. I watched in on YouTube by the way. I refuse to put money into the hands of those carnies.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 12, 2021)

Holyfield may have taken this for the cash grab. "Need" is a strong word but you never know. All that millions he earned in his career and he managed to lose it all. To be fair it goes for tyson too, but he came back and came back stronger. It's a genuinely curious case. 

I mean just let fraction of his earnings in a third world country and he'll be fed on his couch for a whole year and more out of interest alone.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Holyfield may have taken this for the cash grab. "Need" is a strong word but you never know. All that millions he earned in his career and he managed to lose it all. To be fair it goes for tyson too, but he came back and came back stronger. It's a genuinely curious case.
> 
> I mean just let fraction of his earnings in a third world country and he'll be fed on his couch for a whole year and more out of interest alone.



He has 11 children with 6 different women. 

Problem with a lot of these athletes is they assume their earning power will remain the same. They don't consider taxes and they don't consider getting shook by their ankles over child support. Throw in maintenance of their mansions, cost of keeping their entourage etc. Then they pick up vices that scale to their bank balance (gambling).


----------



## Schneider (Sep 12, 2021)

jesus christ

you'd think pretend-youtubers are piss stains on boxing, then you see this. greatest offender by far. jake paul cant possibly top this


and why the fuck this nicca celebrating after beating a demented granddad?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2021)

I don’t get why this was a full professional fight. Should have just been an exhibition match, even if that.


----------



## Gwiber (Sep 16, 2021)

The first one had a controversial conclusion, after all. I wouldn't want to lose an important fight just days before Christmas though


----------



## wibisana (Sep 20, 2021)

jake paul win?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

I was listening to Ryan Garcia and Oscar yesterday on Ryan's show. Oscar said he wasn't going to try to do a match like the Viktor Belfort one again once he feels better.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 24, 2021)

Aj vs usyk 
Canelo vs plant 
Fury vs wilder 3

get yo' streaming links ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Sep 25, 2021)

Schneider said:


> and why the fuck this nicca celebrating after beating a demented granddad?


Juiced up on PED's and TRT no less


----------



## Kingdom Come (Sep 25, 2021)

USYK VS JOSHUA RIGHT NOW

ROUND 4


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 25, 2021)

Wow joshua is a idiot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 25, 2021)

Feelsgoodman.

I was telling people for years this was going to happen if Joshua ever took the fight. Props to him for not ducking it, or aging Usyk out. Biggest question was Usyk's slow starts, and some questions about his chin/defence at HW. Answered both well.

Along with Holyfield, Top-2 CW of all-time, still undefeated, and now HW champion, a fight away from unifying there like he did at CW. P4P #1 material, was easily Top-5 before this fight ever happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gwiber (Sep 25, 2021)

Maybe AJ should have come in heavier and gone for the knockout, but hindsight is meaningless at this point. Congrats to Usyk, he's very arguably cemented his legacy as an ATG and HoFamer after this. Undisputed at CW and cleaned out the division, and now unified champ at HW.

Especially impressive is the fact that his championship victories are in away territory.

Now people can't say Ali and Holmes would have decked by today's behemoth heavyweights

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Sep 25, 2021)

is it just me or did they just save aj from a bellew treatment? fairly gave the win to usyk but robbed him out of a ko win. joshua looked DONE, a single straight or hook on the button in that 5 sec cut and usyk might have floored him for good.

pure masterclass from usyk. arguably the biggest "tech" in the division right now. holyfield redux in the making and possibly surpass him in the future


----------



## Schneider (Sep 25, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wow joshua is a idiot


this must be said. he just tried to ballet with an eastern euro. all that power, weight, height, and reach advantage.

might be an ego thing who knows but what the fuck was he thinking?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

Made too much money. He had a good run.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy retirement pacman you legend. From a malnourished kid from southeast asian jungle to 8 weight class world champion all time great.

Stay active, stay healthy, stay rich, stay happy and stay the fuck away from the ring for good. and that includes that triller shitshow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gwiber (Sep 29, 2021)

Pac is one of my all-time faves, possibly only behind Clay/Ali. I kinda feel emotional.



Schneider said:


> is it just me or did they just save aj from a bellew treatment? fairly gave the win to usyk but robbed him out of a ko win. joshua looked DONE, a single straight or hook on the button in that 5 sec cut and usyk might have floored him for good.


Apparently that was a genuine clock error. Usyk's corner confirmed it was a mistake but yeah, AJ looked finished there. Another TKO loss would be harmful to his profile so I wouldn't be surprised if they intentionally stopped the fight prematurely, though.

Funny thing is Usyk said he didn't try to KO Joshua because he has relatives and friends, and his corner didn't direct him to go for a KO. AJ should probably go back to his trigger happy days (~Whyte and Wlad), because he ain't beating Usyk in a boxing contest. Usyk's already been honest enough to admit that AJ virtually had him out on his feet at some points during the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Sep 30, 2021)

Gwiber said:


> AJ should probably go back to his trigger happy days


This. Back to his small man fight. Better risk getting ko'ed than guaranteed scorecard humiliation. And he needs to get really dirty.

Problem being we don't know if he still had it in him after ruiz 1 trauma, but its the only chance he got. Also perhaps some hours on klitschko hug tapes, big man's damage control, prolly a must have with his glass chin and suspect cardio.

This is the second time aj failed to use his glaringly obvious asset over his opponent. First going mike tyson instead of his reach in ruiz 1 and getting ko'ed nasty, then playing chess against a grandmaster instead of a dogfight, inevitably getting outboxed by miles. Bloke seems articulate in interviews but with these you really gotta question his intelligence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gwiber (Oct 5, 2021)

^Agreed, but I don't know if AJ can enjoy the same success Wlad had with those tactics. The potential issues are:

i.) Steward claimed that Wlad was the best and most naturally talented boxer he ever worked with, including Lennox who boxing critics/fans usually rank as a Top 5 ATG/H2H monster at HW. Imagine, a geriatric Wlad almost knocked prime AJ out. Joshua can try to replicate Wlad's stinker tactics, but it's questionable how effective he can actually be with them.

ii.) The talent pool in the current HW scene seems to be better than what we had during most of Wlad's reign.

iii.) Wlad employed a legendary trainer in Steward after the blowouts against Brewster and Sanders, whereas AJ is sticking to McCracken. No offense to Rob, but his instructions for the Usyk match were obviously terrible so I don't know how much more he can get out of AJ. 

I do like AJ though, so I hope he can bounce back.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2021)

AJ has to step up his training a lot if he wants to stand a chance.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 6, 2021)

Gwiber said:


> ^Agreed, but I don't know if AJ can enjoy the same success Wlad had with those tactics. The potential issues are:
> 
> i.) Steward claimed that Wlad was the best and most naturally talented boxer he ever worked with, including Lennox who boxing critics/fans usually rank as a Top 5 ATG/H2H monster at HW. Imagine, a geriatric Wlad almost knocked prime AJ out. Joshua can try to replicate Wlad's stinker tactics, but it's questionable how effective he can actually be with them.
> 
> ii.) The talent pool in the current HW scene seems to be better than what we had during most of Wlad's reign.


yeah clinching thou a limited wrestling probably still needs some degree of kinesthetic awareness.

regardless of aj's (lesser) natural boxing affinity, the way i see it he's going to need that with usyk. get inside and swing, clinch when things get out of control, and lean his weight on him to tax his cardio. like fury's gameplan on vs. wilder 2.

but somehow i also got a hunch usyk actually prepared for this instead, and didn't expect aj to play his game, to his delight. if this is true, then the future is truly uncertain.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 7, 2021)

Gwiber said:


> iii.) Wlad employed a legendary trainer in Steward after the blowouts against Brewster and Sanders, whereas AJ is sticking to McCracken. No offense to Rob, but his instructions for the Usyk match were obviously terrible so I don't know how much more he can get out of AJ.


Read comments on the net that aj's corner blew smoke up his ass the whole shitshow.

Perhaps we shouldnt point all fingers on aj as they certainly shared the blame for the blowout.


----------



## Gwiber (Oct 7, 2021)

Lmao, these Fury and Wilder conferences never fail to make me laugh. Love it when Fury calls Wilder out on his BS.

Heard Usyk's team already contacted Wilder in case he manages to win against Fury — Wilder claimed he won't have a rematch with Fury no matter the result on Saturday.



Schneider said:


> Read comments on the net that aj's corner blew smoke up his ass the whole shitshow.
> 
> Perhaps we shouldnt point all fingers on aj as they certainly shared the blame for the blowout


Yeah, that was Clayton telling AJ that he was boxing brilliantly and he should keep it up. That dude is hilarious 

It seems they instructed AJ to outbox Usyk using his height and reach advantage, similarly to Ruiz 2. Nonsense. Even Hearn has also publicly criticized the game plan and said he thought the gung-ho AJ as of the Wlad fight would have taken Usyk out. Same thing with Whyte and others. IIRC, only Chisora has defended AJ's tactics so far.

Hopefully, he'll be much more aggressive next time. It's all or nothing in the rematch.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2021)

Family member in Vegas right now. Wilder and Fury both apparently walking around with very big entourages.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 9, 2021)

man wilder talking as if he reciting movie lines

^ (use bro) himself dont seem to believe it


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2021)

Zab is hanging out there haha.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2021)

Y’all buying the full ppv at the 70 dollar cost? Anyone have a link?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2021)

Berlanga is getting destroyed


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 9, 2021)

Im watching 240p youtube round highlights btw lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2021)

Sanchez....


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2021)

Is that Loaded Lux?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2021)

my god..


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2021)

I almost fell asleep during that count holy shit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2021)

Wilder needs a knockout quick. He is out of gas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2021)

Really tired wilder incoming. He should take a round off and then go all out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2021)

Wilder looks done, he needs to hit the powerball. Only positive is that his head movement is still existent.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 10, 2021)

Much better fight than I anticipated


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2021)

How can this happen? Wilder didn’t address his biggest weakness from the first two fights?  Take three rounds off and chase the knockout in round 12 at this rate. Smh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2021)

Fury looks so much more alive, how hasn’t he finished this already?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2021)

The 5 families demanded a long fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2021)

Fury needs to finish this so we don't get the cliche "Add 3 rounds for the home nation guy." that saved Wilder in the first match from defeat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2021)

Wilder is a legend


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 10, 2021)

This fight...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2021)

Wilder had that Yamcha vs. Saibaman look when he hit the ground.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The 5 families demanded a long fight.


He passed on 3 opportunites to finsh


Had to be getting cash for carrying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2021)

despite being so distasteful a person, he got heart in the ring. least you gotta give him that.

now that heart big enough to apologize to mark breland? that towel was thrown because breland didn't want to see that rd 11. it was inevitable but it didnt need to happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 10, 2021)

This fight is an instant classic, so exciting. A great effort by Wilder but it wasn't meant to be. 

Congrats to Fury.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 10, 2021)

What a fight.

Fury was better most of the round . Wilder needs to improve  on his stamina if he ever wants to get the title.


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The 5 families demanded a long fight.


True it could have ended in round 7 if fury went all out.

I thought wilder wasnt  bad he was striking back at times.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Wilder needs a knockout quick. He is out of gas.


easier said then done

by rd 2 or 3 you can tell he lost half his juice from looking at his legs alone


Zhen Chan said:


> He passed on 3 opportunites to finsh
> 
> 
> Had to be getting cash for carrying


if theres any room for conspiracies then those fury knockdowns were self bet related


Rukia said:


> How can this happen? Wilder didn’t address his biggest weakness from the first two fights?  Take three rounds off and chase the knockout in round 12 at this rate. Smh.


his footwork is shocking.

you can tell fighters like loma, usyk, canelo or fury which rounds to take breaks or go. how the fuck do you tell that to wilder?


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 10, 2021)

Wilder demise he was striking too early. Fury took his time let wilder go wild untill he gassed out.

Also fury looked lot heavier all those country steaks blessed him.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 10, 2021)

Great fight. Wilder has heart, but Fury is just the better boxer.  Now let's see Fury vs Usyk or Joshua.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2021)

I think fury won all three fights.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2021)

wilder salt must be reaching lethal levels rn


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2021)

It is a shame Wilder is so classless. There is room in the sport for someone with his drive and punching power.

Counter Fury landed in the 10th was boxing 101.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The 5 families demanded a long fight.





Zhen Chan said:


> He passed on 3 opportunites to finsh
> 
> 
> Had to be getting cash for carrying


Or, you know, Wilder is tough as shit and has a lot of heart. He came in much better shape than the second fight and and hurt Tyson a couple of times himself. Those sorts of things have an impact on the fight, believe it or not.

Tyson Fury is making a guaranteed 10 million dollars for this fight not including sponsorships, and he'll be getting an extra 12-15 million dollars depending on how the PPV sold. He's also been known to give away *entire fight purses* in the past and you bozo's look at those two things and still think to yourselves "Da fIvE FAmries PaID hIm tO CaRy " *after he was almost KO'd twice himself?*  I'm sure all that extra cash  he doesn't need was exactly what Tyson was thinking about when Wilder dropped him twice. 

Always funny when folks who've never stepped into the ring try and talk about fight fixing.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2021)

brutally beautiful

or beautifully brutal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2021)

^ what breland saw miles away before throwing the towel

oh but gOiNg OuT oN mUH sHieLdzz!!!1!

see if you still thunk it when cte arrives 15 years early. oh wait, you cant even think anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2021)

Schneider said:


> ^ what breland saw miles away before throwing the towel
> 
> oh but gOiNg OuT oN mUH sHieLdzz!!!1!
> 
> see if you still thunk it when cte arrives 15 years early. oh wait, you cant even think anymore



Exactly. 

The knockdown in the 10th round would have been a good place to call time. It was clear at that time that Fury had him measured, which is never going to end well for a fighter who loops every punch. 

Looking at Wilder is kind of amusing. I think about where his career would be if he started with someone like Emmanuel Steward. I find it amusing because his nephew trained Fury.


----------



## Gwiber (Oct 10, 2021)

Good match, but now I have to wonder what will happen to Wilder since he'll have to go back to fighting other contenders to get another title shot. He hasn't made any excuses in the immediate aftermath of this fight, but you never know...

Next up for Fury would probably be Whyte, if he doesn't get starched again.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 10, 2021)

Wilder gotta humble himself


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think fury won all three fights.


Definitely not the first one.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Definitely not the first one.


You on crack breh? The first fight was a robbery. Fury boxed his ears off.

This fight should have been stopped in the 8th. Wilder took 3 rounds of unnecessary punishment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 10, 2021)

Fury definitely won the first fight. The only thing Wilder did was manage to knock him down, and then when Fury got back up he beat him the rest of the round.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2021)

People forget that boxing is scored round by round. You knock someone down, great, you win that round 10-8. It is enough to tip the decision in your favor id you both win 6 rounds, it is not enough to win if you lose 7.

Similar with scoring 2 knockdowns. If your opponent wins 7 rounds, the result would turn into a draw (113-113). 8 rounds would be a 114-112 victory.

Fury won no less than 9 rounds in the first fight.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 10, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Fury definitely won the first fight. *The only thing Wilder did was manage to knock him down*, and then when Fury got back up he beat him the rest of the round.


The reason it was a draw was because Wilder scored *two* knockdowns. People often forget about the first one. When you score a knockdown in boxing, it's an automatics 10-8 unless the other guy also does something significant like score a knockdown himself in the same round. Since Wilder secured himself two 10-8 rounds, that's essentially the same as winning four rounds. Meaning all he had to do was secure a 10-9 score in just* two* of the 10 remaining rounds in order to make it a draw.

Boxing is scored round by round. Every round is a brand new fight in the eyes of the judges. You can 'lose' the fight in public opinion but still 'win' at the game if you play it correctly. The only three people you really have to convince are the judges.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 10, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> The reason it was a draw was because Wilder scored *two* knockdowns. People often forget about the first one. When you score a knockdown in boxing, it's an automatics 10-8 unless the other guy also does something significant like score a knockdown himself in the same round. Since Wilder secured himself two 10-8 rounds, that's essentially the same as winning four rounds. Meaning all he had to do was secure a 10-9 score in just* two* of the 10 remaining rounds in order to make it a draw.


Which he did not do at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Which he did not do at all.


I agree, but I'm not a judge and neither are you. It's easy for us to sit here and watch replays back in slow motion, from multiple different angles to determine the proper outcome with the power of hindsight, but judges score fights in *real-time*, from *one angle* and with* no slow motion or replay* available. They submit their scores* after every round* as well. They cannot change scores even if they realize  30 seconds later they made a mistake. Under those conditions, I can easily see how Wilder could win 2 out of 10 rounds in the eyes of the judges.

Judging is a lot harder than you think it is.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 10, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> I agree, but I'm not a judge and neither are you. It's easy for us to sit here and watch replays back in slow motion, from multiple different angles to determine the proper outcome with the power of hindsight, but judges score fights in *real-time*, from *one angle* and with* no slow motion or replay* available. They submit their scores* after every round* as well. They cannot change scores even if they realize  30 seconds later they made a mistake. Under those conditions, I can easily see how Wilder could win 2 out of 10 rounds in the eyes of the judges.
> 
> Judging is a lot harder than you think it is.


It's hard to give the judges the benefit of the doubt, when boxing has been known for some of the most corrupt judging for decades.

A draw immediately opens the door to a trilogy. Which in turn generates way more money and eyes on boxing. The only way to guarantee a win in boxing is by getting the knockout. If you let it go to a decision anything can happen.

Doesn't matter much now. Any doubt that was there from that first fight is all but silenced now. Fury is clearly a much better fighter.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 10, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> It's hard to give the judges the benefit of the doubt, when boxing has been known for some of the most corrupt judging for decades.
> 
> A draw immediately opens the door to a trilogy. Which in turn generates way more money and eyes on boxing. The only way to guarantee a win in boxing is by getting the knockout. If you let it go to a decision anything can happen.


Incompetence and human error =/= corruption. In fact, there's very little evidence for corruption in boxing. Yes it does happen, but it's not nearly as prevalent as a lot of people think and Wilder vs. Fury 1 is not a good example of it in practice.

Wilder out struck Fury in rounds 2 and 8 by *A LOT* to secure his two 10-9's and dropped him in rounds 9 and 12 to secure two 10-8 rounds. It's easy to make a case for the draw since that gives him a total of 6 rounds (by points). Don't take my word for it though, go look up the official stats for the fight.

Was Wilder outboxed? Yes. Did he lose the fight in my eyes? Yes. But boxing is a sport with rules and more akin to a game than a street fight. Wilder earned himself a draw by meeting the criteria in the rules.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 10, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Wilder out struck Fury in rounds 2 and 8 by *A LOT* to secure his two 10-9's and dropped him in rounds 9 and 12 to secure two 10-8 rounds. It's easy to make a case for the draw since that gives him a total of 6 rounds (by points). Don't take my word for it though, go look up the official stats for the fight


Say we go by purely hit counts, according to you 4 rds can go to wilder, two 10-8s and two 10-9s. 

that still leaves us at 112-114 for fury. 

the biggest reason why the draw was a highway robbery was that cholo smokescreen judge who scored it 115-111 _for wilder. _


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 10, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Say we go by purely hit counts, according to you 4 rds can go to wilder, two 10-8s and two 10-9s.
> 
> that still leaves us at 112-114 for fury.
> 
> the biggest reason why the draw was a highway robbery was that cholo smokescreen judge who scored it 115-111 _for wilder. _


1. No it doesn't. What kind of math is this?

2. We don't go purely by hit counts.

Two 10-8's is the same as winning* four* individual rounds. And then he won rounds 2 and 8 for two 10-9 rounds . That gives him *6 rounds worth of points*. It's the same as if he won 6 rounds 10-9.  Last time I checked, there's only 12 rounds in championship boxing matches. That gives you a draw unless Tyson takes 10-8's in rounds of his own (he didn't).


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 10, 2021)

Gwiber said:


> Maybe AJ should have come in heavier and gone for the knockout, but hindsight is meaningless at this point. Congrats to Usyk, he's very arguably cemented his legacy as an ATG and HoFamer after this. Undisputed at CW and cleaned out the division, and now unified champ at HW.
> 
> Especially impressive is the fact that his championship victories are in away territory.
> 
> Now people can't say Ali and Holmes would have decked by today's behemoth heavyweights


Joshua is not that good tho. He got extremely lucky agaist Klitschko. He was done and Klit fucked around too much and got hit with the uppercut.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 10, 2021)

Holy shit Wilder VS Fury 3 happened already ? How the fuck did i miss that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2021)

Amazes me that people struggle with basic maths, but then I see the person prattling on and it makes sense.

10-08
10-08
10-09
10-09
09-10
09-10
09-10
09-10
09-10
09-10
09-10
09-10

Winning 4 rounds, with 2 knocks downs, is going to result in a 112-114 scorecards. 

The fuck up people make is not conceptualising a knockdown as a point lost, not a point gained.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 10, 2021)

What do you guys make of the long count?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2021)

I remember when his trainer threw the towel, Deontay said he wish they allowed him to die in the ring (I believe that trainer was fired because of it) . Wonder how he feels about that 2 losses and a draw smudging his record.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2021)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> What do you guys make of the long count?



Not worth consideration. He didn't struggle to beat the count.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 10, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I remember when his trainer threw the towel, Deontay said he wish they allowed him to die in the ring (I believe that trainer was fired because of it) . Wonder how he feels about that 2 losses and a draw smudging his record.



Fired him, called him a sell out etc.

Boxing is a dangerous sport. You don't have to look hard to find fighters who lost their life or health to the sport.

You think fighters would have more respect for a trainer who protected them from their own ego.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 10, 2021)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> What do you guys make of the long count?


Well the rules are kind of wonky. It's not 10 seconds, but a 10 count, and the count speed varies ref to ref.

IMO though he shouldn't have stopped the count to tell Deontay to go back to his corner. That's neither here nor there though, I think the better man won ultimately.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 11, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Two 10-8's is the same as winning* four* individual rounds. And then he won rounds 2 and 8 for two 10-9 rounds . That gives him *6 rounds worth of points*. It's the same as if he won 6 rounds 10-9.


Thing is, professional scoring don't run by differentials alone. Standard winning 4 rounds add up to 40-36. Two knockdown rounds add up to 20-16. Not exactly the same.


Louis-954 said:


> 2. We don't go purely by hit counts.


Exactly. Pro fights go by ring generalship, effectiveness over quantity. That's why at one point in time alot of pundits and fans alike said wilder was (is) losing every single round he's not knocking out/down his opponents.

And frankly that ostrich footwork really makes it hard to convince the judges


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2021)

J★J♥ said:


> Holy shit Wilder VS Fury 3 happened already ? How the fuck did i miss that


I dunno, it's been advertised for awhile. You must be blind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2021)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> What do you guys make of the long count?



It's corrupt. My family was in one of the corners of the fighter's on the card. They didn't let some fighters in until one hour before the fight. A lot of weird stuff goes on in Vegas.

But Fury is the better fighter tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 12, 2021)

Ref was counting at the same speed for Wilder. Wilder is just a dumbass who bounced back before waiting for 8 count to stand up.
Wilder also got more time to recover because they had doctor check on him to give permission to continue.

also it's 10 count not 10 second count


----------



## Schneider (Oct 12, 2021)

Muhammad Ali said:


> It's corrupt


If theres anything corrupt its that fucking doctor at the start of the round

I thought he was supposed to be there during the breaks not after. So bizarre wtf

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2021)

Sometimes doctors jump in when they alarmed. A doctor jumped in for one of my dad's fights. The doctor might have thought that he would have needed to stop the fight.

Other people are saying that count was pretty slow too. But the better fighter won that night; I don't deny that.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 13, 2021)

Muhammad Ali said:


> Sometimes doctors jump in when they alarmed. A doctor jumped in for one of my dad's fights. The doctor might have thought that he would have needed to stop the fight.
> 
> Other people are saying that count was pretty slow too. But the better fighter won that night; I don't deny that.


Slow count goes both ways

Same goes for gloves too 

And nicca broke his hand for the glove stunt. Im nowhere near an athlete and my wrists can't take the load of my own punches (esp. without proper form). I could only imagine if deontey goes ham and fury slips him to a hard bone like the elbows


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2021)

He said he isn't retiring but I'd be surprised if he returns for more boxing tbh.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 13, 2021)

Ngl i'd still love to him duking it out with joshua, even if usyk ends up keeping the belts


----------



## Schneider (Oct 13, 2021)

imo the beef is still cooking

like can you imagine, fury vs usyk undisputed fight with aj vs wilder undercard


id bet my house they'll outshine the main event

wilder vs whyte/ruiz/sanchez ain't bad too


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 17, 2021)

This should be wilders new theme song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2021)

Mikey Garcia had a surprise loss last night : (.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 21, 2021)

aj been visiting dojos lately. while a radical change is unlikely in the span of just few months, who do you think is best fit for aj?

ruiz loss didn't warrant a change. usyk is serious business, getting the belts back ain't easy this time


----------



## Gwiber (Oct 21, 2021)

Lol, this one is cracking me up for some reason.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2021)

Schneider said:


> aj been visiting dojos lately. while a radical change is unlikely in the span of just few months, who do you think is best fit for aj?
> 
> ruiz loss didn't warrant a change. usyk is serious business, getting the belts back ain't easy this time



I think it's gonna be really hard for him to come back and win tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 25, 2021)

Just wondering about you guys

Who y'all pick between canelo vs james toney on their peaks at supermiddleweight?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2021)

Shakur Stevenson won big; 



Schneider said:


> Just wondering about you guys
> 
> Who y'all pick between canelo vs james toney on their peaks at supermiddleweight?



Not sure.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 27, 2021)

lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2021)

Canelo surprisingly had firm words for Ryan. Wonder what's going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 28, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Canelo surprisingly had firm words for Ryan. Wonder what's going on behind the scenes.


i always thought it was "off cycles" with garcia's shenanigans, being in reynoso ranch with the "mexico beef & tea" and all. but if it was the case then it should appear somewhat regimented, which is not with ryan.

could just be your typical millenial/post millenial snowflake syndrome, underachieving waste of talents. which is arguably worse.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 28, 2021)

well canelo is a millenial too, but he always bite bigger than his chew, and gloriously down it to boot

might or might not have something to do with being born to poverty


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2021)

Schneider said:


> well canelo is a millenial too, but he always bite bigger than his chew, and gloriously down it to boot
> 
> might or might not have something to do with being born to poverty



a friend of mine who analyzed Ryan’s marketing channels estimates that he probably brings in like a million dollars a year from his YouTube and TikTok stuff. I’m thinking it’s hard for him because he makes money elsewhere.

he also has a full family, starting this year. Two daughters, a wife and a big family to support.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 29, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> a friend of mine who analyzed Ryan’s marketing channels estimates that he probably brings in like a million dollars a year from his YouTube and TikTok stuff. I’m thinking it’s hard for him because he makes money elsewhere.
> 
> he also has a full family, starting this year. Two daughters, a wife and a big family to support.


Well that explains it i guess

Necessity and limited option is a powerful driver. When the other option involves a lot of pain everyday risking life and early dementia its a no brainer. Seem he doesn't care enuff about boxing legacy to walk it either


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Well that explains it i guess
> 
> Necessity and limited option is a powerful driver. When the other option involves a lot of pain everyday risking life and early dementia its a no brainer. Seem he doesn't care enuff about boxing legacy to walk it either



Yeah I think there's also an issue with what Canelo says. Ryan has to fight matches ordered by the WBC. How can we find five times at minimum a year? They ordered the Haney fight and then Diaz.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 1, 2021)

canelo vs plant approaching 

who you pick between canelo and canelo plant?

smelling a stoppage in the second half


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2021)

Canelo. It looks like his muscular mass might have increased.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 3, 2021)

Still 2 days left but dude called canelo the undisputed champion at the prezzer


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Still 2 days left but dude called canelo the undisputed champion at the prezzer


I mean


come on though. Hes winning


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2021)

I wonder how long Reynoso's stable is going to last. A lot of people say Valdez didn't win that last fight, and Andy Ruiz has I think some big challenges ahead.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 6, 2021)

Anyone got links for canelo vs plant?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Anyone got links for canelo vs plant?



Same here. I don't feel like paying.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2021)

PPV is 80 dollars. What absolute nonsense.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 6, 2021)

bet yo house now niccas


----------



## Schneider (Nov 7, 2021)

canelo defense


----------



## Schneider (Nov 7, 2021)

plant shooting peppers shorties all night, some landed.

canelo more reserved, but when it lands, it _lands._

if ggg didn't get the score on the first fight, its not a good look for plant rn tbh


----------



## Schneider (Nov 7, 2021)

AAAAAAND NEW


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2021)

Gonna be a while before we see Canelo. Apparently he said he won't fight again until around next May.


lol Dana shut down the idea of a cross sport show:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Gonna be a while before we see Canelo. Apparently he said he won't fight again until around next May.
> 
> 
> lol Dana shut down the idea of a cross sport show:


Usman got outboxed by colby

fighting canelo in a boxing ring would be retarded


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Usman got outboxed by colby
> 
> fighting canelo in a boxing ring would be retarded



Yeah I guess it's for the payday as Canelo said.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Yeah I guess it's for the payday as Canelo said.


Usman vs Canelo modified kick boxing rules though...

But boxers are pussies they would never take the risk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 7, 2021)

Next one I'm pretty excited about is Terence Crawford vs Shawn Porter, I got Crawford but I know Porter will make this a dog fight

A bit intrigued to see how Demetrius Andrade looks in his upcoming bout as well, although at this point I don't see anyone coming close to beat Canelo anytime soon


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Usman vs Canelo modified kick boxing rules though...
> 
> But boxers are pussies they would never take the risk



What risks do you take?


----------



## Schneider (Nov 9, 2021)

canelo just thanos'ed a whole division filled with big dudes in under a year in the four belts era, and the first ever to do it there

if anything he's the main show of combat sports

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2021)

J★J♥ said:


> This should be wilders new theme song


Joke is lame bro :/


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

Schneider said:


> canelo just thanos'ed a whole division filled with big dudes in under a year in the four belts era, and the first ever to do it there
> 
> if anything he's the main show of combat sports



You know I was thinking about this today. He did really well. But how long is the stable Reynoso has going to last? Valdez had a tough tight, Ruiz has some tought fights ahead too. Ryan is inactive...


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 10, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> You know I was thinking about this today. He did really well. But how long is the stable Reynoso has going to last? Valdez had a tough tight, Ruiz has some tought fights ahead too. Ryan is nactive...



He only needs Canelo.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He only needs Canelo.



Right. Canelo also recently called out Ryan and it makes me wonder if they're planning to shrink...idk I could be overthinking.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 10, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> You know I was thinking about this today. He did really well. But how long is the stable Reynoso has going to last? Valdez had a tough tight, Ruiz has some tought fights ahead too. Ryan is inactive...


i really thought ruiz wouldve killed it with the slim look and new corner but tbh that arreola performance was a letdown

but yea seeing his fellow fight horses you cant help but think that somehow eddy is simply at the right place and time, while canelo is just this god gifted a man that will shine whomever his corner will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 11, 2021)

just speculating, but i think tyson fury might be the best boxing specimen to date despite the blubber. for a view reasons

- boxing brains and talent: no brainer. dude fights thinking, not blindly brawling. is able to read and adapt as well as perform different styles on high level. naturally a slick outfighter, just played pressure fighter for his last 2 fights, able to switch hit, effective on clinches and so on.
- type 1 muscle fiber dominant: or at least as dominant as boxing goes. the nature of the sport makes it typically 70~90% anaerobic/type 2 and the rest aerobic, but fury seems to be on the extreme side of the spectrum. man can jerk like a slick welter with feet built to last 12 rounds around the ring while being big. he may not possess lights out fast-twitch like inoue, golovkin or wilder but has just enough for handspeed. and with his size, everyone is going to feel that mass no matter what. case in point you arent going to no-sell a double decker crashing onto you even at below cruising speeds.
- built like an absolute unit: man's head lies on mt everest with chimp proportions for a wingspan, _amongst heavyweights_. compounded with the above you'd think it's almost unfair, its like he was designed to box from the womb, almost as if he was born with active cheat codes/max stats for the sport.
- granite chin: say you found his chin somewhere on the stratosphere, then you find out you have a granite to crack. or not? dude survived wilder bombs on his buttons for 30 rounds, you can't take that away from him. he did fall down but always beat the count. some may not be on the granite boat but he definitely has amazing recovery.
- media savvy: man has alot of funny in his blood. always comes up with briliant stuff, my favorite being "proper shithouse" look at this legend interviewpromoters' dream gig, so easy how he gets everyone's attention.


makes me think if they should make a separate weight class for the man.


----------



## Gwiber (Nov 11, 2021)

Yeah, easily the most entertaining HW currently. Lennox also said Fury's the only current HW who would be a serious problem for him in his heyday — that said, this was before Usyk and Lennox kinda likes bragging a bit and seems to dislike AJ. 

I wonder if Fury has abandoned his old box-and-move style though.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 14, 2021)

i don't get the beef between aj and lennox

he could be genuinely trying to advice his younger compatriot but part of me can't help but think he's salty and jealousy has a hand innit.

tbh aj is nowhere near the boxer lennox was, talent and legacy wise, but with his pretty face and carefully crafted resume he could run laps over lennox's public love and adoration. kind of a "how tf this ugly dude get all the chicks" thing. could be wrong though


Gwiber said:


> I wonder if Fury has abandoned his old box-and-move style though.


pure boxing seems to be his default. if anything given enough stressor he'll ditch this pressure fighter game and revert back methinks, like wilder's head-body-head setup which went missing after 2 rounds. 

different case for aj with his trauma driven outboxer outfit, he probably can't revert back to his gungho days out of fear of getting lit up inside again (which he ironically needs against usyk imo).


----------



## Gwiber (Nov 14, 2021)

Schneider said:


> he could be genuinely trying to advice his younger compatriot but part of me can't help but think he's salty and jealousy has a hand innit.


I also believe he is jealous of AJ — or maybe he doesn't want AJ to achieve the same level of success he had as a (black) British HW. He can't seem to resist taking shots at the dude from time to time, or bringing up his own success at HW when compared to AJ.

And anyways, we already know Lennox is a bit egotistical. Just look at his "" interview and notice how the man can't talk about his opponents without gloating about himself.

I find it funny as hell. 



Schneider said:


> pure boxing seems to be his default. if anything given enough stressor he'll ditch this pressure fighter game and revert back methinks, like wilder's head-body-head setup which went missing after 2 rounds.


Yeah, but that might also depend on whether Sugar thinks it's the best tactic or not.



Schneider said:


> different case for aj with his trauma driven outboxer outfit, he probably can't revert back to his gungho days out of fear of getting lit up inside again (which he ironically needs against usyk imo).


He should probably understand that it'll be a long way back to the top if he loses the rematch. I think he's going to get gassed out and TKOd this time, but I won't complain if he wins.

Still want to see AJ vs Wilder and Fury in any case.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Schneider (Nov 15, 2021)

Gwiber said:


> I also believe he is jealous of AJ — or maybe he doesn't want AJ to achieve the same level of success he had as a (black) British HW. He can't seem to resist taking shots at the dude from time to time, or bringing up his own success at HW when compared to AJ.
> 
> And anyways, we already know Lennox is a bit egotistical. Just look at his "" interview and notice how the man can't talk about his opponents without gloating about himself.
> 
> ...


Lennox was the apex of the pre-klit era, but i do think he's quite underrated/underappreciated especially compared to his peers tyson and holyfield, both of whom he's arguably superior to. I feel perhaps that's where the butthurt came from, and he can't stand if a "mediocre" boxer of aj's caliber takes over his seat as the prime time black british hw.

He does plentily appreciate tyson fury , a white british boxer, for some reason. Could be that he acknowledges tech proficiency, or simply a personal bias.


----------



## Gwiber (Nov 15, 2021)

^Agreed... I remember Lennox complaining when a company/website released an article stating Tyson was the last undisputed champion, which is of course silly. He's quite underrated among casual fans.

Holyfield is understandable since he has a separate legacy at cruiserweight. He would be higher than Lennox for P4P ratings. As for Tyson, Lennox is factually above him in terms of achievements at HW.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 16, 2021)

Gwiber said:


> He's quite underrated among casual fans


And he can't help it really. Thing is effective boxing doesn't always come with aesthetics, and professional boxing is undeniably still an entertainment

Boring personality/non english speaker? Bring the show up the ring (pacquiao, canelo, loma).  Defensive,  pure technical, "boring" fighter? Enter larger than life personalities, or bring stories with you (mayweather jr, ali, tyson fury). KO artists, maybe, but who and doing it with style matters. Memorable all time greats often have em all or one, but not lennox.

For a man with his stature, stand tall, jabs, set up/time your right, and clinch damage control are all he needs to be an effective fighter but frankly speaking it's fucking boring. He's also barely a character outside the ring. Where i live everyone remembered tyson and holyfield, but to them heavyweight boxing died with the klitchkos (along with "who the fuck is lennox" )


----------



## Schneider (Nov 16, 2021)

Canelo planning to take james toney route and   begin cruiser campaign on may


----------



## Gwiber (Nov 17, 2021)

Schneider said:


> For a man with his stature, stand tall, jabs, set up/time your right, and clinch damage control are all he needs to be an effective fighter but frankly speaking it's fucking boring. He's also barely a character outside the ring. Where i live everyone remembered tyson and holyfield, but to them heavyweight boxing died with the klitchkos (along with "who the fuck is lennox" )


It's quite unfortunate... I think the Klits might be more known to casuals than Lennox, honestly. Holmes was also quite underappreciated during his reign.



Schneider said:


> Canelo planning to take james toney route and   begin cruiser campaign on may


But imagine if Canelo suddenly declines after moving back down to SMW, kind of like RJJ at HW? That was a pity, I loved watching prime RJJ clown on his opponents.


----------



## Hauser (Nov 20, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Canelo planning to take james toney route and   begin cruiser campaign on may


Canelo is crazy

If he gets past Makabu, I can see him challenging Usyk at HW next, for the undisputed HW crown


Terrence Crawford vs Shawn Porter tonight

Let's see if ¨Eye Test Champion¨ Crawford is as good as his fans claim

Porter will be his very first test at WW


----------



## Schneider (Nov 20, 2021)

Hauser said:


> If he gets past Makabu, I can see him challenging Usyk at HW next, for the undisputed HW crown



usyk is too much. speed, footwork, height, reach, power, as good if not better technicals, he has everything on canelo.

maybe sparring ruiz/sanchez is giving him crazy ideas. but if there's any heavy canelo might cherrypick, its obviously deontay wilder


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2021)

Clinical from Crawford. Like most Porter fights, it was ugly to watch and difficult to measure.


That is what happens when you don't adapt. He was getting caught with the same punch everytime he charged in.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 21, 2021)

I think porter sr threw it early. Porter didn't look that hurt, could have finished the rest

You could argue that the second kd sealed his fate on the cards and it was just gonna be unnecessary punishment onwards, so just end it now to stop further hurt. Well thats being a dad for you.

Porter might not like it from an ego standpoint, he may swallow a score loss better than a tko. It seemed one way street either way, or would any of you bet on him knocking out bud in the championship rounds?


----------



## Stringer (Nov 21, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Porter might not like it from an ego standpoint, he may swallow a score loss better than a tko. It seemed one way street either way, *or would any of you bet on him knocking out bud in the championship rounds?*


Nope, his dad made the right call, Crawford's confidence and momentum would have kept going up -- And knowing this was Porter's retirement fight it's good he went out without having to receive any more irreversible brain damage.

Even more so personally because I like his contribution to the sport on the analyst chair.

This fight pretty much went how I expected it to, fun watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 28, 2021)

What did you guys think of the upset in the Teofimo vs Kambosos fight ?

Teofimo made mistakes that easily could have been avoided with a better corner imo _(in-between rounds his dad didn't provide good technical advice on how to stop getting hit with the same punch over and over, sub-par cornerman tbh)_. Kambosos was able to connect the straight right hand way too often without even setting it up with jabs, exploiting holes in Teofimo's defense and inability to adjust. He also landed some good power Jabs. The fight was close and could be scored either way though, specially with the knockdown Teofimo scored in the 10th as well as other highlights.

There isn't a rematch clause so it'll be interesting to see what happens in that division in upcoming months.


----------



## Gwiber (Nov 28, 2021)

Didn't even watch this, I'll have to check the highlights but I feel amused given how cocky Teo has been since winning the unified titles. Good thing there is no rematch clause; he seemed to have been ducking out of the Loma rematch anyways. I'd say:

Kambosos vs Haney (if he wins his upcoming bout) for undisputed — no rematch assuming it's uncontroversial
Loma vs Lopez rematch for the next challenger

The winners of those bouts can face each other for undisputed, assuming mandatories don't get in the way. Obviously not taking into account the "Regular" belt that Tank currently holds.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2021)

Stringer said:


> What did you guys think of the upset in the Teofimo vs Kambosos fight ?
> 
> Teofimo made mistakes that easily could have been avoided with a better corner imo _(in-between rounds his dad didn't provide good technical advice on how to stop getting hit with the same punch over and over, sub-par cornerman tbh)_. Kambosos was able to connect the straight right hand way too often without even setting it up with jabs, exploiting holes in Teofimo's defense and inability to adjust. He also landed some good power Jabs. The fight was close and could be scored either way though, specially with the knockdown Teofimo scored in the 10th as well as other highlights.
> 
> There isn't a rematch clause so it'll be interesting to see what happens in that division in upcoming months.



I thought the advice and the cutwork Teofimo's corner gave him was horrific. He also didn't do any work jabbing, which would have been a nice way to stop Kambosos from racking up so many points. It didn't seem to me like going to the body helped Teofimo that much either.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 28, 2021)

Gwiber said:


> Didn't even watch this, I'll have to check the highlights but I feel amused given how cocky Teo has been since winning the unified titles. Good thing there is no rematch clause; he seemed to have been ducking out of the Loma rematch anyways. I'd say:
> 
> Kambosos vs Haney (if he wins his upcoming bout) for undisputed — no rematch assuming it's uncontroversial
> Loma vs Lopez rematch for the next challenger
> ...


From the interview Teofimo's dad gave Seconds Out, doesn't seem like they were planning to stay in Lightweight -- so yea, the belt changing hands is probably best if we want to see the best fighters in the division actually going against each other.



Raiden said:


> I thought the advice *and the cutwork Teofimo's corner gave him was horrific*. He also didn't do any work jabbing, which would have been a nice way to stop Kambosos from racking up so many points. It didn't seem to me like going to the body helped Teofimo that much either.


That too, very sloppy job by the cutman, certainly didn't help judges sway his way in the championship rounds.

Co-signing the underutilisation of the jab as well. I also thought he came out too aggressively in the first round, throwing lots of wild shots and being defensively irresponsible -- which resulted in him getting knocked down. He was probably trying to make a point by trying to bulldoze Kambosos but that's a rookie mistake, you never underestimate your opponent regardless of their skill level. His tactical approach def showed a glaring weakness in his coaching despite his innate talents. This loss isn't something he can't come back from though, provided he makes the correct adjustments in and outside the ring for the next step of his career. Props to his dad for managing to get him this far but it's time he gets someone that can actually be an asset in this level of boxing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2021)

Stringer said:


> From the interview Teofimo's dad gave Seconds Out, doesn't seem like they were planning to stay in Lightweight -- so yea, the belt changing hands is probably best if we want to see the best fighters in the division actually going against each other.
> 
> 
> That too, very sloppy job by the cutman, certainly didn't help judges sway his way in the championship rounds.
> ...



Yeah I feel bad for the guy. He just bought a house and has a kid. if he actually moves up weight divisions, he has to start all over. And it sounds like he does. I don't get how they didn't take this more seriously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 30, 2021)

Big up for kambosos for serving the big humble pie. He showed he actually had a chin, patience and a working brain. Turns out it shouldn't be a that much a shocker really, man had over 200 rounds up there with pacquiao and he obviously didn't go home with nothing.

Hoping teo can get his head grounded after this. Dude been feeling he the best thing since sliced bread after beating loma. I mean look at this stunt

Kid's clearly deluded. Crucial if he can grow from the humble pie.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2021)

Is Teo really competitive if he moves up weight divisions? I'm guessing they stayed at 135 for a good reason?


----------



## Schneider (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Schneider (Dec 6, 2021)

ud for tank but none really dominated imo. quite close fight

watched from round 3 onwards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 6, 2021)

Much better fight than expected.  Cruz was too wild at times, but was also defensively responsible as well.  Keeping his right glued to his chin really saved him from eating some big shots, especially the uppercuts.

Can't wait to see Loma fight again, think he gets rid of Commey in 6 or 7 rounds.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 6, 2021)

Loma should holla at kambosos

Or undisputed fight kambosos v. haney first, then loma can jump the winner


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 6, 2021)

Kambosos has to go for Haney, it wouldn't make sense to not attempt an undisputed unification while he has the chance.  So yeah, the winner of those 2 versus Loma is something I definitely see happening.

And who knows what's gonna happen with Teo, his life seems like a shit show right now.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 12, 2021)

If loma actually went for the wobbly mofo instead of virtue signalling he might actually have the ref waved it off

Can't do that on high stake unification fights


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 13, 2021)

For a guy who frequently has shoulder issues, intentionally prolonging a fight instead of going for the finish is a dumb move for sure. Still a fantastic performance from Loma -- no one puts on a show like him.  The whole card was lopsided, but fun.  Keyshawn has tons of potential.  Ali on the other hand...

I was kind of disappointed Algieri got obliterated by Benn the way he did.  Not unexpected, but I was still rooting for him.

Donaire proved he's still got it.  That body shot KO was vicious.  Still think Inoue beats him again, though.  Casimero should be easy work tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2021)

I heard him and Commey are friends. Might be why he held back.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2021)

I think Top Rank and Loma were trying to lure Garcia into a fight by showing footage of his win .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 13, 2021)

Shit I missed this one, I'll try to find a good playback online




Raiden said:


> I think Top Rank and Loma were trying to lure Garcia into a fight by showing footage of his win .


I bet. That boy's definitely not taking the bait though, he might never recover if he loses to Loma right after losing his titles


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2021)

Stringer said:


> Shit I missed this one, I'll try to find a good playback online
> 
> 
> 
> I bet. That boy's definitely not taking the bait though, he might never recover if he loses to Loma right after losing his titles



oh I meant Ryan Garcia. I think you mean Teofimo. But yeah I don’t think a Teofimo rematch is likely either. This boxing news page online said it could happen.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 14, 2021)

so tommy fury pulled out from an easy payday because a big dude apparently cracked his ribs

what are the chances of the guy being tyson fury


----------



## Schneider (Dec 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> oh I meant Ryan Garcia. I think you mean Teofimo. But yeah I don’t think a Teofimo rematch is likely either. This boxing news page online said it could happen.


somehow i got the feeling ry while obviously talented and quite decent brand, doesn't really belong with the elites. yet.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 14, 2021)

Inoue gets another (T)KO, no one is surprised.  Casimero is still a ways out since he's going to miss his mandatory, and that probably means Inoue - Donaire II at best for him.

Inoue has the worst damn luck.  It happened with SSR, Chocolatito, Estrada, and Cuadras all getting tangled up with each other and having upsets/rematches, making Inoue miss out on some spectacular fights.  And now despite moving up in weight, there's still just random crap stopping us from even getting an (IMO) lopsided match with Casimero.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2021)

Schneider said:


> somehow i got the feeling ry while obviously talented and quite decent brand, doesn't really belong with the elites. yet.



He had just started training with Reynoso last year, and I'm not too sure what training looks like for him this past year. So tehre might be a gap with him and some of the talent.

Another issue too is that they tried to get him to fight Haney last year. And in their amateurs, I believe each fighter won three fights each against each other.


----------



## Vagueness (Dec 19, 2021)

This fucking loser woodley really just got KO'd smh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagueness (Dec 19, 2021)

Man watching the replays gets worse everytime lol. friend went down like the hindenburg.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2021)

Some people are saying that’s staged. Man how embarrassing.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2021)

I saw kambosos and Daniel Garcia congratulate him too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2021)

Sheesh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2021)

The people saying "the fight is staged because he dropped his hands" didn't catch Jake faking like he was gonna attack the body.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2021)

He apparently made some kind of motion with his hand right before it happened. He like shook it or something.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2021)

Raiden said:


> He apparently made some kind of motion with his hand right before it happened. He like shook it or something.


This tweet shows it in slowmo. I see no signal.

And if I took a dive..I would be mad as FUCK that Jake hit me that hard.  That boy was asleep on the canvas for real.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2021)

There’s another slow motion video at another angle. Jake wiggles his hand right before the shot.

I can probably find out from my uncle if it was real or not. I’ll ask. And also try to find the other video.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2021)

But fake or not, I think Jake needs to fight more traditional boxers tbh. especially since the name of his game seems to be to knock people out and humiliate them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2021)

Raiden said:


> But fake or not, I think Jake needs to fight more traditional boxers tbh. especially since the name of his game seems to be to knock people out and humiliate them.


Lol if he's smart he won't.  Beating up people who are pass their prime,  or just as inexperienced in the sport as he is is making him alot of money already.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sheesh


He made Paul look like Ali.



~Gesy~ said:


> Lol if he's smart he won't.  Beating up people who are pass their prime,  or just as inexperienced in the sport as he is is making him alot of money already.


He's not in it for the love of the sport.  He's just a clout guy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 19, 2021)

If you don’t think the fix is in, I have a bridge in the desert to sell you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If you don’t think the fix is in, I have a bridge in the desert to sell you.


I  think this being staged makes less sense than Woodley simply not being very good at boxing lol


----------



## Vagueness (Dec 19, 2021)

Man woodley is like on a 0-6 losing streaking and lost twice to a youtuber. What a horrible late stage career collapse. Man should call it quits on doing any sort of combat sports.


----------



## Vagueness (Dec 19, 2021)

Jake's never gonna fight a real boxer because it wouldn't make sense for him. He's not in it to prove something he just wants money and clout. Knocking out old basketball players and MMA wrestlers past their prime is providing him with both so why change the formula and risk getting fucked up by a real pro boxer?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol if he's smart he won't.  Beating up people who are pass their prime,  or just as inexperienced in the sport as he is is making him alot of money already.




I’m not sure what’s true though. DiBella is vowing on Twitter that it’s real


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I’m not sure what’s true though. DiBella is vowing on Twitter that it’s real


Boxers twitch like that all the time lol


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2021)

You can definitely argue he was just moving his hand. But the narrative here is building to something weird. Ben Askren went down unusually fast. He seems sto be making people sign weird contracts. He doesn't fight real boxers. All looking peculiar.

But I know he has a good team and trains very hard. So it's also possible that he's putting these guys down hard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2021)

A glutton for punishment lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hauser (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm sick of Jake Paul and all these circus matches and hasbeen matches as of late

watching an ancient Holyfield getting KO'd by a hasbeen MMA fighter was painful to watch


----------



## Vagueness (Dec 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> A glutton for punishment lol


This is just sad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2021)

Hauser said:


> I'm sick of Jake Paul and all these circus matches and hasbeen matches as of late
> 
> watching an ancient Holyfield getting KO'd by a hasbeen MMA fighter was painful to watch



Yeah apparently he had some kind of media workout that was terrible and people were flagging that the match would be ugly.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 20, 2021)

Hauser said:


> I'm sick of Jake Paul and all these circus matches and hasbeen matches as of late
> 
> watching an ancient Holyfield getting KO'd by a hasbeen MMA fighter was painful to watch



I legit thought Holyfield was going to die in that fight.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> A glutton for punishment lol


Yeah you might wanna call it a career.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2021)

Lol I keep seeing this:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schneider (Dec 21, 2021)

Would any of you bet dollars on conor mcgregor if he takes on jake paul? Or dustin poirier, gsp?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Would any of you bet dollars on conor mcgregor if he takes on jake paul? Or dustin poirier, gsp?


Jake could beat conor. I remember floyd said he purposely allowed conor to last as long as he did.

I don't believe MMA fighters can cross platforms and win against skilled pure boxers.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 21, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't believe MMA fighters can cross platforms and win against *skilled* *pure boxers*.


Rather extreme words for a youtuber dont you think..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vagueness (Dec 21, 2021)

MMA fighters wouldn't need to cross platforms if Dana White wasn't a greedy prick and actually paid his fighters.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Rather extreme words for a youtuber dont you think..


Lol by "skilled" i meant "better than your average citizen " .  Jake is good enough to win most his amateur fights.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 21, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol by "skilled" i meant "better than your average citizen " .  Jake is good enough to win most his *amateur fights*.


Riiiiight, and there's your problem.

Imagine picking up sprinting, invest in a team and pro program, race someone from manchester united fc and then claim certified pro sprinter after winning (while fake-blowing smoke at usain bolt).

That is what jake is doing to the fight game. When you live and breathe 100m dash you're bound to get fast, but when you start late on top of not being a born talent, realistically you have to pick your battles. He's unlikely to call out olympic sprinters, just like how he's not calling out amateur/pro boxers.

It's hardly respectable, but you do have to respect the money side to it. Especially if his piss at dana white were true; if he reeled in more for tyron and ben than their top career payday. Be honest, who wouldn't eat a clean rear hook on the chin (and be a social media clown) for guaranteed millions


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2021)

I wonder how long Jake can keep this up. I'l be honest- after Woodley got knocked out, I'm no longer a fan of these type of matches or exhibition matches. I don't enjoy seeing mismatched people being humiliated.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 22, 2021)

well, technically tommy fury is a "_real_" boxer. smart of his team to pull him out- pretty sure he would have lost in spectacular fashion. 

thoughts on jake being on PEDs?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2021)

I honestly thought he was after that story broke but idk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2021)

Fury was pulled out? Heard he was injured.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 22, 2021)

Tommy while a fury might be more actor than a fighting man

He has a winning pro record but pro boxers tend to have their first couple of fights picked, mostly amongst journeymen and cab drivers.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2021)

Would be lucky to last a round lol


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2021)

Damn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 13, 2022)

Don't think we listed or went over some of our favorite fights from 2021, my top 5 would be:

- Tyson Fury vs Deontay Wilder 3
- Canelo Alvarez vs Super Middleweights (Any of them)
- Anthony Joshua vs Oleksandr Usyk
- Terence Crawford vs Shawn Porter
- Emanuel Navarrete vs Christopher Diaz


Fury vs Wilder #3 was hands down the FOTY imo. Everything about that bout from the buildup to the last strike exchanged was great. Now with Fury vs Usyk in the pipelines and other potential match ups available, the heavyweight division is looking better than it has in a long time.

Canelo is my favorite fighter to watch compete right now, put him against a broom and I'll tune in. The technique on display _(I especially like his defensive skills)_ and ring awareness/generalship is fantastic. Seeing the kind of work ethic that goes into achieving that type of level in boxing or any craft really is pretty inspiring. I'd say the Billy Saunders fight was probably the one I liked most out of his fights from last year -- Saunders displayed an amount of disrespect towards some past opponents in the buildup that didn't sit well with me, even for prize fighting. So seeing him get rekt was pretty satisfying not gonna lie, RIP to his orbital bone.

Honorable mention goes to Manny Pacquiao's last fight, in his 40's this guy was still out here beating world champions and essentially inviting hungry young prospects into an expansive boxing seminar... mad respect.


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 13, 2022)

*#1 Fury - Wilder*

Instant classic.  Just everything you want from a HW fight.  I'm sure it'll be contested as not being all that great in the years to come, but I think that's because it's one of those fights you just had to watch live.  If you know the result, it really kills the drama that the fight had in the moment.  Fury proved that he's still better, and a surprise Zombie Wilder proved that even when he's on the verge of collapsing, he can still drop your ass.

*#2 Estrada - Chocolatito*

Lower weight classes don't get enough attention, but the main 4 at 115 are all great.  Choco really turned back the clock and looked fantastic.  It's also notable because he was against the guy who beat SSR, so it kind of has a proxy-revenge feel to it, even though he didn't win.

*#3 Canelo - Saunders*

Like Stringer said, Canelo is just a joy to watch.  Extra points for breaking that piece of shit's orbital.

*#4 Usyk - AJ*

Not an incredible fight on the surface, but it's special because of how clearly Usyk proved people wrong -- myself included.  I didn't honestly think his previous HW fights were stellar, but he showed up to thoroughly outclass AJ.  Looking forward to the rematch.

*#5 Crawford - Porter*

Porter was Porter, which is why I love him.  Crawford timed his counters well and eventually overcame the constant pressure.  I'm not a fan of Kenny throwing his son under the bus for his retirement fight, though.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 30, 2022)

fury vs whyte is on 

anyone else betting their house on fury?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2022)

That's wild!


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 30, 2022)

Now i'm hoping whyte wins just to further make a mess out of the HW division lol. You wanted Joshua vs Fury? Well here's Whyte vs Usyk.


----------



## stockmans (Feb 2, 2022)

I recently watched the Ruiz vs Joshua fight. The most intensive and ferocious fight I've ever seen. Any millisecond could be anyone's victory. Really cool


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 2, 2022)

stockmans said:


> I recently watched the Ruiz vs Joshua fight. The most intensive and ferocious fight I've ever seen. Any millisecond could be anyone's victory. Really cool


I'm sorry but

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 2, 2022)

stockmans said:


> I recently watched the Ruiz vs Joshua fight. The most intensive and ferocious fight I've ever seen. Any millisecond could be anyone's victory. Really cool


Felt like andy got his number after the knockdown.

The closest fight i watched that matches your description for me would be ggg vs canelo


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 2, 2022)

Schneider said:


> Felt like andy got his number after the knockdown.
> 
> The closest fight i watched that matches your description for me would be ggg vs canelo



Could stick with the AJ theme and say him vs Klistchko.  Or even the more recent Wilder - Fury III.

GGG vs Canelo were both amazing fights, but neither of them were ever in danger.  Pretty sure you need an anvil to KO either of them.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 2, 2022)

Takahashi said:


> Could stick with the AJ theme and say him vs Klistchko.  Or even the more recent Wilder - Fury III.
> 
> GGG vs Canelo were both amazing fights, but neither of them were ever in danger.  Pretty sure you need an anvil to KO either of them.


yeah i can see that with aj vs. klit

for wilder fury III though, its a one way road the 5th round onwards.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 3, 2022)

Schneider said:


> yeah i can see that with aj vs. klit
> 
> for wilder fury III though, its a one way road the 5th round onwards.



Yes, but the order of events was different.

Wilder retained the danger of his punches because he scored KDs *after* he looked like he was finished. The opposite happened for AJ, where he got an early KD but got dropped and just floundered until he got KOd. One case is a near-comeback, and the other is a strong start before the tables turned.

On paper, both guys got battered after their shining moments, but Wilder doing it after he was already outclassed made you think he could actually come back, even in round 10.


----------



## Hauser (Feb 8, 2022)

After watching Keith Thurman's comeback fight after losing to a washed up Pacquiao 2 years ago... I gotta say he didn't look as bad as I thought he'd do, but I still don't see him beating any of the top 5 welters: Spence, Crawford,  Ortiz , Ennis and Ugas

Not that it matters, because if history is an indicator, he will have an injury that requires a year or two out of the ring



Schneider said:


> Felt like andy got his number after the knockdown.


He never truly recovered from that KD in the third round

heck, looking at how meekly he surrendered his belts to Usyk, fighting like he was scared, I'd say Joshua still hasn't recovered psychologically from it


----------



## Schneider (Feb 13, 2022)

@Raiden


----------



## Hauser (Feb 13, 2022)

Schneider said:


> @Raiden


In other words, he doesn't like being second to Canelo in every aspect, from the training, attention he would receive from Reynoso, and overall, feeling like he's living in ginger's shadow.

We'll see how it works out for him, I have my doubts though. The whole ¨I wanna set my own training schedule¨ thing sounds like something Chavez Jr would do


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 13, 2022)

Canelo openly said that Ryan needs better work ethic.  He clearly focuses a lot on the social media aspect and it doesn't gel well with a Reynoso "no fucking around" style of training.  On one hand, maybe that's good for Ryan to leave somewhere he doesn't fit.  On the other, leaving a gym with that kind of mentor potential is indicative of lacking a desire to improve.

He has talent, but the more I hear about his personality from those in the know make me think he's going to be a "what if" story at the end of the day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schneider (Feb 20, 2022)

oooh shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 23, 2022)

Actually, I might take back what I said about Ryan.  He said that Reynoso didn't show up to do anything with him for weeks and seemed to have no time for him, and now Vergil Ortiz has claimed the same thing.  

I know people doubt Ryan's commitment, but I certainly don't feel the same about Ortiz, so maybe Reynoso is really just too busy with Canelo.


----------



## Hauser (Feb 23, 2022)

It seems Amir Khan will finally retire after being battered from pillar to post by his longtime twitter rival Kell Brook

This match should have happened like 8 years ago, and Khan is 100% to blame it didn't. 

Now we know why

The stoppage was a bit premature though, they deprived us of watching another highlight reel KO starring Khan

Kell  Brook is now talking about facing Connor Benn

not a good idea, he should retire on this high note, both him and Khan are too washed up at this point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 24, 2022)

Please be safe, vitaly and wladimir klitschko


----------



## Schneider (Feb 24, 2022)

Schneider said:


> Please be safe, vitaly and wladimir klitschko


And oleksander usyk, vasily lomachenko, others and all their families, wherever they may be.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2022)

Schneider said:


> @Raiden



Sorry just seeing this. It looks like Ruiz moved on as well. A lot of people saying this was Reynosos way of letting Ryan go but we’ll see.


----------



## Hauser (Feb 27, 2022)

Josh Taylor got an early christmas gift with that decission W over Caterall

He lost round 1, 3,4, 5, went down in 8, got a point deducted in 11, lost 12...

yet somehow still won on the cards?

forget questionable 'judging', even basic math failed here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Mar 2, 2022)

Fury selling his whyte match solo

But to be fair, they paid whyte dirt for this fight i heard..


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2022)

@Schneider Canelo said Ryan came in and trained 20 minutes. Shitshow.

But I mean it makes sense. Boxing personal lives are absolutely miserable. Ryan has money from other ventures.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 27, 2022)

Haney vs Kambosos seems to be confirmed.  Good shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2022)

Saw that today.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 9, 2022)

ggg you magnificent old coot


----------



## Schneider (Apr 9, 2022)

that said, i'd like him to stay away from canelo

that ship has sailed now


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2022)

yeah I saw people on twitter saying he took a lot of shots and seemed gassed. Maybe not a good idea.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 10, 2022)

2015 GGG gets Murata out of there in 3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 10, 2022)

Good for GGG, but he needs to hang 'em up.  Murata is a regular title holder, and not even a remarkable one at that.  The WBA promoting him so we could call this a unification doesn't change that.  

Fighting Canelo seems like a very bad idea at this point.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2022)

ggg beat canelo the first fight

hes been on the decline since then and canelos been on the rise

theres no point in them fighting anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Apr 13, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> ggg beat canelo the first fight


man this gets more and more painful to me as time goes on


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2022)

Funny that the first page of this thread is also talking about Canelo.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2022)

You gotta be some type of annoying/dumb to piss off Iron Mike.

@~Gesy~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2022)

Mider T said:


> You gotta be some type of annoying/dumb to piss off Iron Mike.
> 
> @~Gesy~


I agree. Especially this new mike who wants to remain at peace. 

Kids today have no respect


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2022)

Guy seemed off. I caught a video a few minutes before the incident.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 21, 2022)

You can clearly see that dude was baiting from his attitude before and after he got socked in the face, he saw a once in a life time opportunity to sue a public figure to cash in and jumped on it, I hope the retard gets nothing though

I can't help but be on Mike's side, specially with all the work he's done on himself over the years


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Apr 21, 2022)

Sad that because of the seat he couldn't position his feet to get leverage and KTFO of that guy.

Should get no money since he was filmed trying to bait Mike.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2022)

Fury claims the upcoming fight is his last.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2022)

Whyte is getting whooped.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2022)

Lunging in too much. Only one way it was going to end. Found his space, figured out his timing, and clipped him.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 23, 2022)

My goodness, the blinding speed on that uppercut... so beautiful 

Predictable ending tbh, Whyte stood no chance

If this is truly the end for Tyson Fury then what a legendary career, he _(alongside Wilder and others that rose up to the occasion later)_ made the heavyweight division more exciting than it's ever been in years. There's some interesting matchups I would've liked to see before curtains fell but honestly the outcome of those fights was obvious, Fury is a clear cut above his peers.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2022)

The sport can't afford to lose Fury. 

#makeheavyweightsgreatagain


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 23, 2022)

wait the fury fight already happened?

Fuck


----------



## Schneider (Apr 23, 2022)

same. 

punch. 

again.

dilian whyte now 0-3 vs. uppercuts


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 23, 2022)

Fury's full of shit, he's not retiring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2022)

@Mider T


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Mider T


Literally posted right above you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Literally posted right above you


Yikes, I need to start reading threads before posting, huh?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Schneider (Apr 26, 2022)

whyte claiming illegal fury shove buzzed his head, when it didn't even touch the canvas 

tho it all boils down to contracts, did he have a rematch clause written?

but it needs to be said that whyte literally brings nothing to the table. both of them fat, fury bigger and heavier but actually has the better movement and cardio. boxing iq being self explanatory with whyte flunking school 3 times to the same subject. all that's left is power which is a giveaway thing at heavyweight. he's going to sleep or chicken dance himself to another k.o in a potential rematch. not to mention getting paid shite for it


----------



## Schneider (May 8, 2022)

Canelo is FUCKED hombre


----------



## Schneider (May 8, 2022)

justice for ggg  ..


but not this time BIVOL


----------



## Schneider (May 8, 2022)

not trying to discredit bivol here, who just gave a boxing masterclass 

the last time i've heard the word vegan in the game was djokovic in 2017, whose slump made everyone thought he's gone for good. until he ate fish again and then proceeded to annihilate everyone, again. dunno if purely excuses or not but its beyond my comprehension how vegan fits into a natural welter-middle trying to upsize to lhw, where there are literally no restriction on calories and so far a lacklustre diet for intense performing athletes. everything didn't make sense and canelo is an idiot for doing this if true.

doesn't mean anything wouldve changed tho, maybe perhaps that 115-113 would've been a legit card if it weren't for the shenanivegans. anyways we've seen the ceiling for canelo and it wasn't close. any usyk talks should be regarded as comedy going forward.


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2022)

Canelo need to stay out of that weight class. I think the biggest problem I saw was his power made no difference. Bivol just blocked and started stepping in.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 8, 2022)

He also couldn't figure out the jab,  had no plan B when outmuscled, and was looking very tired by the 6th round.


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2022)

I also think a rematch is a bad idea.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Takahashi (May 8, 2022)

I don't think it'll turn out differently, but Canelo deserves a shot at proving this is actually a winnable fight.  If he loses again, he can accept that the 175 elite are just too much and clean out the remaining top guys at 160-168.

But forget about that, how about that Giyasov?  Never heard of him until yesterday, and he immediately made me a fan.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 8, 2022)

Takahashi said:


> I don't think it'll turn out differently, but Canelo deserves a shot at proving this is actually a winnable fight. If he loses again, he can accept that the 175 elite are just too much and clean out the remaining top guys at 160-168.
> 
> But forget about that, how about that Giyasov? Never heard of him until yesterday, and he immediately made me a fan.



There's nothing at middleweight, only old GGG. People would just say he ran back down for easy fights.


I would stay at 175 but wouldn't pursue an immediate rematch.


----------



## Schneider (May 9, 2022)

Takahashi said:


> a winnable fight


said earlier that if canelo had fought better the 115-113 cards would've been legit. in reality the judges would've given him the belts or a draw at worst. he just had to make it _look _more competitive and he'll prolly take this one home.

he has serious grip on judges nutsacks. to anyone not legally blind canelo won 4 rounds at most

that said, it's going to be easier said than done. going for a 12 round point-based strategy will involve less hammering away for more cardio, yet bivol didn't give him the respect he needed despite going ham last night. with even less respect bivol is free to exert more pressure and worse risk a stoppage (all that lhw muscle in his mw frame is taxing from the start).


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2022)

He looked totally gassed at times. I didn't think it was a good idea to drop his hands either. He was blocking a lot of the punches but the optics didn't look good.


----------



## Schneider (May 10, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Canelo need to stay out of that weight class



bivol: me still champion light heavyweight rematch ready anytime

canelo: nah fook lhw think ill go back to supermiddleweight 

smw bivol: ok me challenge 4 belts rematch ready undisputed big payday fight

canelo: 

ggg:


----------



## Raiden (May 10, 2022)

He shouldn't take that fight either.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 10, 2022)

Can Bivol even make SMW?


----------



## Raiden (May 10, 2022)

Lol Ryan got out in a mandatory with Cruz. That feels like a set up.


----------



## Schneider (May 11, 2022)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Can Bivol even make SMW?


----------



## Schneider (May 11, 2022)

bivol is on the smaller side in that division. on fight night their weights were basically identical. bivol the longer man but nelo beefier overall, so kinda equal in size.

undisputed 4 belts, big payday, easy fight. i bet bivol's salivating af right now.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2022)

Ah that was one reason I didn't put too much energy into boxing. anything can happen. poor guy.


----------



## Schneider (May 24, 2022)

so drop to mw, then jump back to lhw (or smw) for bivol rematch

theres a significant chance of old man ggg to finally get stopped here. heck judging from their forms ggg losing decision will be a victory for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 24, 2022)

What do you all make of the creator clash thing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2022)

Schneider said:


> so drop to mw, then jump back to lhw (or smw) for bivol rematch
> 
> theres a significant chance of old man ggg to finally get stopped here. heck judging from their forms ggg losing decision will be a victory for me



i don’t think he’ll fight Bivol again.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2022)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2022)

Rollies got a brutal TKO from Tank last night.

The thing I can't understand is why? Why was that intense push to fight Tank? Rollies could have had a number of other fights where he looked good and improved his style.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 29, 2022)

He looked good until he got TKO'd, Tank just has better damage and can wait for a weakness.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2022)

Damn rough night for Kambosos.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 5, 2022)

haney kept it simple

and simple wins fights

staying to the discipline though, aint simple


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 7, 2022)

Haney's also just a straight-up better boxer in every way except power and durability, so it's not surprising.  

Hopefully Loma is up next, depending on how things go in Ukraine.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2022)

whos up for inue donaire 2?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 7, 2022)

Inoue in 7

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2022)

Not sure if Haney can keep Loma tbh. Loma's last performance was crazy.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 7, 2022)

If it were possible to make fights quickly enough, Inoue could be undisputed tomorrow.  Butler has no chance at all.

Can't wait to see Inoue move up and fight Fulton.  If he wins, no one in the division can stop him, and he could easily be undisputed at 122 as well.   Missing out on the 4 kings at 115 sucks -- granted, it's not his fault -- but now I just want to see how high his power can go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jun 9, 2022)

so someone on the way to winning the match suddenly turned his back to his  opponent and hilariously swung at air. couldn't bring myself to laugh, because the implications are horrifying in the context of boxing and sport injuries. oddly, his opponent was actually losing, he wasn't hurt there or before the match. 

man passed away at 24, due to brain bleed after a medically induced coma.

sparring is, in my personal opinion the best way to learn the art, but only when done correctly; enough intensity to teach/simulate, but not so much it mortally hurts. sadly it often gets blurred around high levels of the sport, and its my prime suspect for the (slow) death of this young man. RIP.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2022)

Julius Francis knocked some guy out lol


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2022)

Controversy over vote for IBA presidency fuels skepticism about 2024 Games after sport was left off initial 2028 program


----------



## Schneider (Jun 19, 2022)

beterbiev man

lhw undisputed with bivol next. these two make you really feel canelo doesn't belong here, or makes canelo's attempt at lhw truly admirable, depending on which perspective to look from.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 5, 2022)

I want to see Jake Paul get knocked the fuck out, to shut up his annoying ass fans.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I want to see Jake Paul get knocked the fuck out, to shut up his annoying ass fans.


He went to the school of Mayweather. Only pick matches you have an advantage in.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> He went to the school of Mayweather. Only pick matches you have an advantage in.



I can't exactly fault him for it. But it's incredibly easy to unlike him. It's like a heel in wrestling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> He went to the school of Mayweather. Only pick matches you have an advantage in.


Spoken like someone who doesn't know shit about boxing.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 5, 2022)

What was wrong with what Gesy said?


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 5, 2022)

Oh. Mayweather isn't comparable to Jake Paul lol yeah I agree.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

Gunners said:


> Spoken like someone who doesn't know shit about boxing.


Yeah, not like floyd has said himself he goes into matches knowing he is going to win or anything. 

Mans literally said "these aren't matches these are robberies" or something like that. 

What did I say wrong? Lol

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

> When it comes to legalized bank robbery, I’m the best. I changed my name from 'Pretty Boy Floyd' to 'Money Mayweather.'
> 
> Mayweather then gloated about how he relished the opportunity to make a quick buck with Paul which he described as a "quick heist.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 5, 2022)

He's fighting professional boxers many who have pretty good records. 

Jake Paul isn't fighting dudes with half the skill dudes Mayweather has fought.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

Similar does not mean same though. All I'm saying is they fight matches they know they can win.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, not like floyd has said himself he goes into matches knowing he is going to win or anything.
> 
> Mans literally said "these aren't matches these are robberies" or something like that.
> 
> What did I say wrong? Lol



When he boxed, he was regarded as the best active fighter in the world. Why would he enter fights thinking that he would lose?

The difference between Jake and Floyd is that one has the resume of an All Time Great.

There is not a fighter who has beaten more title holders than Floyd.

He was the underdog going into his fight with Corrales. He moved up in weight and fought Castillo; won a close decision and then gave him an immediate rematch. When he fought De La Hoya, surrendered choice on the size of the ring and gloves that would be used.

You're one of the users on this site who us happy to chat pure rubbish with smile on their face. Like you're proud of your ignorance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

Gunners said:


> When he boxed, he was regarded as the best active fighter in the world. Why would he enter fights thinking that he would lose?
> 
> The difference between Jake and Floyd is that one has the resume of an All Time Great.
> 
> ...


Everyone is ignorant of something gunners. Even you. 

You are really making this much bigger than it needs to be. I'm not calling floyd a fake champion.  I didn't say he wasn't an all time great. All I'm saying is he knows when the best opportunity to strike and win inside and outside the ring.  I didn't say anything he hasn't admitted himself. I've watched floyd interviews. They're very entertaining.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Everyone is ignorant of something gunners. Even you.
> 
> You are really making this much bigger than it needs to be. I'm not calling floyd a fake champion.  I didn't say he wasn't an all time great. All I'm saying is he knows when the best opportunity to strike and win inside and outside the ring.  I didn't say anything he hasn't admitted himself. I've watched floyd interviews. They're very entertaining.


If Floyd could read this would make him very upset

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

J★J♥ said:


> If Floyd could read this would make him very upset


The guy who said he played canelo like a fool has nothing to be mad at me about.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> The guy who said he played canelo like a fool has nothing to be mad at me about.


Bruh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Everyone is ignorant of something gunners. Even you.
> 
> You are really making this much bigger than it needs to be. I'm not calling floyd a fake champion.  I didn't say he wasn't an all time great. All I'm saying is he knows when the best opportunity to strike and win inside and outside the ring.  I didn't say anything he hasn't admitted himself. I've watched floyd interviews. They're very entertaining.



As noted in my previous post, it isn't just ignorance with you. 

I'm checking you on the rubbish you're talking. The claim that you made is that he only picks fights he has advantages in. You then tried to back that claim up with quotes that shows his confidence going into fights.

Your claim is factually incorrect. There were times in his career when he was the underdog and times when he had to concede certain demands to the A side. 

Trying to bring up quotes centred on his confidence is idiotic. He is a world class, undefeated, boxer. He's not going to think other boxers are on his level and, quite frankly, he showed that that was the case.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> The guy who said he played canelo like a fool has nothing to be mad at me about.


It was a one sided fight   .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

Gunners said:


> It was a one sided fight   .


As he expected it to be is my point. Are you telling me he didn't intentionally fight canelo when he was really young and pacman when he was pass his prime? Are  you telling me these don't factor in his choosing of bouts? 

"Money" mayweather .

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 5, 2022)

Mayweather is the greatest boxer of all time in the sense that to be a boxer is to be paid for hitting someone and not getting hit

its no about strength or toughness or proving youre the best or warrior spirt, none of that shit. Thats being a fighter. A warrior.

Mayweather isnt that, hes a boxer. In fact he is The Boxer

He made the most money for the longest while taking the least hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> As he expected it to be is my point. Are you telling me he didn't intentionally fight canelo when he was really young and pacman when he was pass his prime? Are  you telling me these don't factor in his choosing of bouts?
> 
> "Money" mayweather .



Are you telling me that people were not claiming he was ducking Canelo?

Are you telling me that Pacquiao did not walk away from the fight due to drug testing which is now standard. Talking about he is afraid of needles when he has tattoos.

You're a clown.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

Gunners said:


> Are you telling me that people were not claiming he was ducking Canelo?
> 
> Are you telling me that Pacquiao did not walk away from the fight due to drug testing which is now standard. Talking about he is afraid of needles when he has tattoos.
> 
> You're a clown.


Who cares what people were saying. Floyd picked a match he considered an easy matchup is my sole point.

And once the drug testing despute was resolved 2 years before the fight-- it became about the split. And by the time negotiations was successful Floyd also said before the fight that pacman isn't the same fighter and it's a shame they didn't fight earlier in their careers.

I dunno why you're so appalled and name calling. This is a narrative that has followed mayweather my whole life by boxing experts. I didn't  create it! I'm getting this info from people much more experienced in the sport. Including floyd himself.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who cares what people were saying. Floyd picked a match he considered an easy matchup is my sole point.
> 
> And once the drug testing despute was resolved 2 years before the fight-- it became about the split. And by the time negotiations was successful Floyd also said before the fight that pacman isn't the same fighter and it's a shame they didn't fight earlier in their careers.
> 
> I dunno why you're so appalled and name calling. This is a narrative that has followed mayweather my whole life by boxing experts. I didn't  create it! I'm getting this info from people much more experienced in the sport. Including floyd himself.


You're a clown and I'm not wasting any more time on you. Good speed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

Gunners said:


> You're a clown and I'm not wasting any more time on you. Good speed.


Love you too guns


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 5, 2022)

When do you all think we will see Jake Paul get knocked out?

I want to see his face hit the floor and watch him become a meme.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 5, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> When do you all think we will see Jake Paul get knocked out?
> 
> I want to see his face hit the floor and watch him become a meme.



not for a while

he wont take a risky fight until the money pool starts drying up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2022)

Tyson fury's brother is up next right?


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 5, 2022)

Yeah, he is.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 5, 2022)

Alledgedly 

lil fury is banned from the us for organized crime connections


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2022)

so who's the sub? does jake get to fight an actual boxer now?


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 4, 2022)

That Jake Paul fight was canceled


----------



## Schneider (Aug 5, 2022)

feelin jake was the one pulling the plug on this one

whether its shit sales or jake pussying out, who knows. either way still no actual boxers in sight on the wannabe's record


----------



## Takahashi (Aug 5, 2022)

Nah, this is on Rahman.  He lied about his weight in the lead up, and just posted a video of himself at 206 -- so he still didn't make weight.

Sucks that Seranno and Brandun Lee got their fights cancelled though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Aug 5, 2022)

heavyweights ain't exactly keen on weight discipline. its common sense. moreover there were incremental money penalties for the limits breached inside the contract according to rahman jr, so the cancellation was a decision and not contractually consequential. seems jake pulled the plug when it became apparent that rahman jr plans to come in big and fight for dirt purse.

heard a kickboxer is subbing in?


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 5, 2022)

Is it common for boxers to rack up wins like Jake Paul has in terms of fighting people that are not actually professionals or dedicated boxers? As annoying as his fans are, if that is true then I would have to concede to the "that's just how boxing is", and it is sort of unfair to place all these unwritten expectations towards Paul on that realm.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Is it common for boxers to rack up wins like Jake Paul has in terms of fighting people that are not actually professionals or dedicated boxers? As annoying as his fans are, if that is true then I would have to concede to the "that's just how boxing is", and it is sort of unfair to place all these unwritten expectations towards Paul on that realm.


afaik more like journeymen, licensed pro but nowhere near a mayweather/pacquiao talent.

fact that they didn't make it big (enough) may explain why they do other jobs to make ends meet, hence "not 100% dedicated". yes most if not all current legends stack up on these "tomato cans" early in their careers (and by their prodiguous nature or deep amateur background, steamroll over them), but their still pros nonetheless


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 6, 2022)

I am not denying Jake Paul having talent, he definitely does. I believe he has a gift for it. 

But I would like to see him fight an actual boxer that is in the game.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I am not denying Jake Paul having talent, he definitely does. I believe he has a gift for it.
> 
> *But I would like to see him fight an actual boxer that is in the game.*



this my friend is ironically the one example of an unrealistic expectation yourself mentioned

i get that everyone wants to see a garcia or alvarez cave his face in but being very punchable is part of his schtick. he lives (thrives) on it, very well in fact but when push comes to shove he's gonna bail out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Takahashi (Aug 6, 2022)

Schneider said:


> heavyweights ain't exactly keen on weight discipline. its common sense. moreover there were incremental money penalties for the limits breached inside the contract according to rahman jr, so the cancellation was a decision and not contractually consequential. seems jake pulled the plug when it became apparent that rahman jr plans to come in big and fight for dirt purse.
> 
> heard a kickboxer is subbing in?



Rahman can claim whatever he wants about the contract, so far he's the only one who has been caught lying.  

But it doesn't matter either way; don't miss weight.  It just makes the sport look worse when a proper boxer is looking for an advantage over an internet celebrity.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 6, 2022)

Takahashi said:


> Rahman can claim whatever he wants about the contract, so far he's the only one who has been caught lying.
> 
> But it doesn't matter either way; don't miss weight.  It just makes the sport look worse when a proper boxer is looking for an advantage over an internet celebrity.


everyone looks for an advantage, its only business

jake was looking for a legit pro, both to sell and perhaps cement his own brand. from his background common sense dictates he should stay away from headliners, let alone belt holders. so he looks for "weak", or should i say "doable" prospects instead, which he sees in tommy fury and rahman jr, the latter being fresh off a ko loss visibly sluggish with suspect gas tank. the caveat being he's a big dude, and so he designed the contract to drain him down, which consequently will either make him half baked on fight night, or let his lack of weight discipline (being a hw) screw himself. you'd be disingenuous not to acknowledge jake's hand in this.

rahman on the other hand, not a star but still a pro nonetheless. titles are removed from a fight in case of missed weight. well, there's none to this one, only monetary penalty.and  it's jake paul, meaning guaranteed viewership. let's just show up big, and baby this guy for half an hour and get done with it. penaltied to empty purse, but hey big exposure still there. sounds like a good plan to me, why would he show up half dead, which WILL actually risk the sport's image, if he loses this?

technically, this is not a fact, just my occam razor-ey take from net sources reading between the lines. and also technically, NOBODY is missing weight, because the fuckin thing is cancelled a week before the official weigh in happened


----------



## Gunners (Aug 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Is it common for boxers to rack up wins like Jake Paul has in terms of fighting people that are not actually professionals or dedicated boxers? As annoying as his fans are, if that is true then I would have to concede to the "that's just how boxing is", and it is sort of unfair to place all these unwritten expectations towards Paul on that realm.



Yes and no. They typically fight journeymen and other prospects in their first 15 fights unless they have an extensive, and I mean extensive, amateur background (Lomachenko, Rigondeaux).

The problem is Jake isn't actually fighting boxers and he's doing it on the main event of ppvs. If people want to pay for it, that's kind of there business but I will not rank him as a boxer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 11, 2022)

Bruh its such a shame we haven't seen this dude eat a well deserved freshly cooked humble pie yet. Im waiting for it.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Bruh its such a shame we haven't seen this dude eat a well deserved freshly cooked humble pie yet. Im waiting for it.



He is going to get hurt badly when he fights a journey man.

I don't dislike the youth, but he moves like a novice. I don't even mean this disrespectfully. It takes time to coach out bad habits. You can tell that he's received training but you can also see that it isn't natural to him. He looks stiff/mechanical.


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 11, 2022)

Gunners said:


> He is going to get hurt badly when he fights a journey man.
> 
> I don't dislike the youth, but he moves like a novice. I don't even mean this disrespectfully. It takes time to coach out bad habits. You can tell that he's received training but you can also see that it isn't natural to him. He looks stiff/mechanical.



I think it's an issue for him if he surrounds himself around yes-men/women. And yeah I agree with your take.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 20, 2022)

so

AAAND STILLL or THREE TIME?


----------



## Schneider (Aug 20, 2022)

usyks me pick btw


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Aug 21, 2022)

joshua one upping wilder on his meltdown game


----------



## Schneider (Aug 21, 2022)

just caught a zoomed out replay. masterclass part 2. the zooms made usyk blink in and out of the screen like he was luffy in gear 2

usyk had answers to everything joshua did, with interest. there's more genious than meets the eye on this man, going to drown myself on (slowed) usyk footages soon.

joshua didn't do enough, and he clearly refused to look "ugly" (see usyk vs chisora) up until desperation kicks in. that intensity on round 9 up to championship rounds, should've been there since round 1, but even that may not be enough. usyk weathered the storm the very next round, not to mention aj's mediocre gas tank risking him a stoppage. either this, or play tech while being gun shy looking pretty, but either way its a one way street. usyk is the fury to joshua's wilder, the holyfield to joshua's tyson, the foreman to his frazier, etc.

joshua probably needs good people around him now. coming to realization that your now forever number 2 at something that is your core identity is gutwrenching. that meltdown shows hes likely in a dark place right now. 

now onto undisputed fight usyk vs. fury


----------



## Schneider (Aug 22, 2022)

meltdown uncut

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Sep 11, 2022)

thread is dead man

such shame cause we got stuff cumming up

ggg vs canela canelo 3 (soon)
fury vs. joshua
wilder comeback vs hellenius
fury vs usyk
tank vs garcia (?)

sincerely my deepest wish ggg got his redemption due, but we all know its a needle in a haystack situation for him at this point


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2022)

Yall see Adrian Peterson get TKO'd by Bell?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 13, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Yep.


The Son jokes on twitter killed me.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 17, 2022)

last thoughts before ggg vs canelo 3

some things that mayweather and bivol had in common:
- they all stand in front of canelo, 
- they never overcommit, ready to pull back at all times and don't if rarely engage

ggg didn't do number 2, as it'd make k.o-ing canelo pretty much impossible. he'd stand square and gladly trade heavies with canelo, and happily take shots in return. problem being he's past his prime time now, and while he had looked good doing it before (ggg vs canelo 1), it didn't win him the fight. it's even a bleaker outlook on the aggression gameplan now; he's slower and frailer, his opponent is now on prime, bigger and at his strongest. i wonder if the bivol fight might change ggg's approach to box instead.

yeah the same judges will be there, tragically, but i'd rather have him boxing over brawling this time. his chances of a decision is better than a k.o at this point, ESPECIALLY if this is the same canelo of the last 5 fights, who put his jab on the bench, loves throwing power combinations and needs a break intermittently.

that said, out of mayweather, bivol and ggg, bivol fought the easiest fight. ggg fought the hardest, bettered canelo at his home court and got robbed as a result. a loss would mean nothing on his legacy, at least to me. but it hurts


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 17, 2022)

Canelo should have a pretty clear UD in this one.  GGG has degraded too much to be a serious threat, but I also don't see him getting KOd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Sep 18, 2022)

god this is painful


----------



## Schneider (Sep 18, 2022)

this is so lopsided its looking bad on canelos part


----------



## Schneider (Sep 18, 2022)

smh these commentators

this aint ggg coming back to life, its canelo slowing down, which is probably faking


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 18, 2022)

Unbelievable how many rounds were given to GGG. I gave him 2 or 3 at most.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Sep 18, 2022)

nah niģģa you fought an old man and you aint bulshitting your way outta this one


----------



## Schneider (Sep 18, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Unbelievable how many rounds were given to GGG. I gave him 2 or 3 at most.


its ALMOST as if they make it seem they are "robbing" canelo

which makes surreal its almost scripted


----------



## Schneider (Sep 18, 2022)

"Bivol"

I need rest i broke me hand i have to recover my body for mi family for me country VIVA MEHICO CABRONES


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 18, 2022)

Im glad i didnt watch that abomination


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 18, 2022)

Shit judging and shit fight.  GGG fought carefully for most of the fight, and Canelo was gassing in like the 8th.

Not looking forward to Canelo - Bivol 2, it'll just be a repeat of the first fight.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Im glad i didnt watch that abomination



Didn’t  watch either


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2022)

Damn Canelo made 45 million. Wow.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 20, 2022)

Its probably me but i think canelo was faking gassing out. Ggg was almost a walking heavy bag and the whole fight had very little attrition compared to other canelo fights ESPECIALLY previous ggg vs canelo matches. Could've pulled it to make it seem more competitive, ggg's age was very much showing that night.

If it was genuine though, then he should be worried. The guy was looking less fresh than ggg on later rounds, thats a very beatable look since the last 2 fights


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 21, 2022)

Takahashi said:


> Shit judging and shit fight.  GGG fought carefully for most of the fight, and Canelo was gassing in like the 8th.
> 
> Not looking forward to Canelo - Bivol 2, it'll just be a repeat of the first fight.



I think Canelo beats Bivol if he drags him down to 168, fights him like Kovalev i.e. high guard, leaning far forwards and popping with counters + a heavy dose of favourable judging. In fact the more pessimistic part of me believes the extremely lenient scorecards for GGG is a setup for the Bivol rematch. I know Shawn Porter thinks Canelo will win the rematch. This is why I was hoping to see Canelo doing more boxing against GGG than the Bivol fight: where Canelo foolishly thought he could blow Bivol out like he did a heavily drained Callum Smiff. That being said, UDing UDvol wouldn't earn much respect from fans, even if it would set up a delicious Beterbiev clash

The only fight for Canelo that makes sense is the Benavidez fight, but because he's got one fight left on his Matchroom/DAZN contract, it will most likely be Bivol. I can possibly see a stay-busy fight against Ryder if Bivol loses or Canelo no longer fancies it. Beterbiev blows Canelo out, JermAll and Boo Boo are bums, and we're still a few years away from a JermEll or Spence superfight

Also, GGG fought ''carefully'' because he's been cancrushing most of his career since 2018 whereas Canelo has fought and chinned far bigger men (even if said bigger men don't have GGG's brick head lol) and he knows it. GGG being a unified champ @ 160, as much as I love him and would easily put him in my top 10 middleweights ever (maybe top 5 if I'm being extremely generous), proves 160 is the weakest division currently after cruiserweight


----------



## Schneider (Oct 4, 2022)

till this day still incredible how this man achieved so much with that form

speaks volumes on his physical gift and fighting aptitude


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 4, 2022)

Schneider said:


> till this day still incredible how this man achieved so much with that form
> 
> speaks volumes on his physical gift and fighting aptitude


Damn, Wilder's been working on his hooks a lot since the 2nd Ortiz fight, and they still don't look great.

Love his fights though; hope we can see him against AJ, Usyk, and Joyce.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 5, 2022)

Torpedo Titz said:


> I think Canelo beats Bivol if he drags him down to 168, fights him like Kovalev


i dont think so

he could have his jab out and more active footwork and imo hes still halfway there


----------



## Schneider (Oct 5, 2022)

Takahashi said:


> Damn, Wilder's been working on his hooks a lot since the 2nd Ortiz fight, and they still don't look great.
> 
> Love his fights though; hope we can see him against AJ, Usyk, and Joyce.


lmao did he have a funkier hook before ortiz?

regardless, still can knock big mofos down. but about that form, you have to wonder how his wrists hold up with all that torque he's generating. and funnily enough, i could see that big hook telegraph be used set up his right hand 

his "flaws" will always make him exciting. bambi on ice with k.o power, how can you get more unique than that. with a decent chin to boot. if wilder vs aj is airs the same time as fury usyk unification im gonna be tuned to the freakshow fight over the tech show.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm also a lanky fighter and the left hook was and is dificult for me


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 5, 2022)

Schneider said:


> lmao did he have a funkier hook before ortiz?
> 
> regardless, still can knock big mofos down. but about that form, you have to wonder how his wrists hold up with all that torque he's generating. and funnily enough, i could see that big hook telegraph be used set up his right hand
> 
> his "flaws" will always make him exciting. bambi on ice with k.o power, how can you get more unique than that. with a decent chin to boot. if wilder vs aj is airs the same time as fury usyk unification im gonna be tuned to the freakshow fight over the tech show.



It's just the first time I recall him very clearly testing it out in a fight for several rounds 

I'd also watch Wilder - AJ over Usyk - Fury.  The latter is more important, but I've wanted to see the former for so many years now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 5, 2022)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I'm also a lanky fighter and the left hook was and is dificult for me


i see  

with tommy hearns and ryan garcia i thought lanky figures are natural "hookers"


----------



## Schneider (Oct 20, 2022)

really 

fury vs chisora 3?

from brit bockbuster fury vs aj, to this?


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 21, 2022)

Crawford is fighting Avanesyan now too


----------



## Schneider (Oct 21, 2022)

seriously

had lennox, tyson or holyfield been a fighter in today's era any fight between the three of them might have never been made


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 28, 2022)

Will we see another upset tomotrow night!?!?!?!?


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 30, 2022)

Looks like it was an upset!!!!!

What are your guys thoughts??


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 30, 2022)

I think Anderson looked tired and too hesitant, almost too hesitant, I would give Jake credit for fighting a striker in his same weight class tho.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 30, 2022)

Imagine Roman loses his undisputed title but makes a return at the RR. Roman knocks all but one from the ring and its jusy Solo Sikoa. Solo Sikoa and him have a staredown and Solo reluctantly exits the ring. Setting up a feud for them later down the line


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 30, 2022)

Can't believe how average Loma looked.  It wasn't a robbery or anything, since he really picked it up in the later rounds, but he really didn't look like himself.  Full credit to Ortiz though, he impressed me.

I'll give props to Paul for this one.  Yeah, Silva is old and shot, but he still beat JCC Jr last year.  While not a monumental win, it proved that Silva could go toe-to-toe with a half decent former champ.  There's no excuse for Paul not to be fighting actual boxers now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 30, 2022)

Takahashi said:


> Can't believe how average Loma looked.  It wasn't a robbery or anything, since he really picked it up in the later rounds, but he really didn't look like himself.  Full credit to Ortiz though, he impressed me.
> 
> I'll give props to Paul for this one.  Yeah, Silva is old and shot, but he still beat JCC Jr last year.  While not a monumental win, it proved that Silva could go toe-to-toe with a half decent former champ.  There's no excuse for Paul not to be fighting actual boxers now.




Pretty much my sentiment. I still want to see this jabroni get knocked out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 30, 2022)

Takahashi said:


> I'll give props to Paul for this one. Yeah, Silva is old and shot, but he still beat JCC Jr last year. While not a monumental win, it proved that Silva could go toe-to-toe with a half decent former champ. There's no excuse for Paul not to be fighting actual boxers now.



Yeah, but jr did a literal table worth of cocaine since he was champ as is a half time boxer.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 30, 2022)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Yeah, but jr did a literal table worth of cocaine since he was champ as is a half time boxer.


No doubt, but even at his worst, Jr is still better than some top 100 rando.  By beating Silva, I think we can safely say that Paul can handle at least mediocre real boxers.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 2, 2022)

Takahashi said:


> No doubt, but even at his worst, Jr is still better than some top 100 rando.  By beating Silva, I think we can safely say that Paul can handle at least mediocre real boxers.


all the more reason to stop calling mma fighters and go for ranked boxers now


----------



## Schneider (Nov 6, 2022)

bivol

next unify the lhw division with biev, followed by undisputed at smw


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 6, 2022)

And to think this technical monster was considered overrated and boring a few years ago.  Good for him.  Really hope there's no Canelo rematch so he can shoot for undisputed.  Beterbiev is super dangerous, but he's getting old, can't waste any time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 18, 2022)

My money would be on Davis. Although I think I'd prefer Garcia to knock him out, just don't see it happening.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 19, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> My money would be on Davis. Although I think I'd prefer Garcia to knock him out, just don't see it happening.


speaking on creds alone, tank resume is levels more packed above garcia its almost a total mismatch

as for tacticals, imo an (steep) uphill battle for garcia. tank has everything, hand & foot speed, decent chin, brick fists, brains, and last but def not least patience despite his k.o power. garcia is the only one here with holes in his armor. he def needs to have his hands up or tank will touch that sus chin, AND also have his elbows present enough below lest tank will chop that tree down. boxing is alot more than a pretty hook but anything can happen, perhaps a freak counter may land but definitely don't bet your life savings on it happening.

tank by k.o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hauser (Nov 25, 2022)

Boxing sucks right now. This year has been pretty bad, especially the 2nd half.

Rival promoters, corrupt organizations and entitled divas are preventing all good fights from being made

Spence vs Crawford won't happen any time soon. It's Floyd-Pac all over again with these punks 

Arum won't allow Beterbiev-Bivol to happen

The top 135-140 fighters can potentially fight, but won't do it. Lomachenko was the only one with balls to take all comers but he's fizzling out.

Welterweight division is stagnant. Ortiz and Boots Ennis are skilled, hungry fighters, but nobody wants to fight them, specially the divas Crawford and Spence

154 dead. 160 dead. The Charlos won't fight, none of these prima donnas want to fight, they also fight once a year now...fight 1 tomato can a year

Fury is a dissapointment. This HW giant with skills and personality could have been the next massive superstar but he isn’t interested enough, and he'll fight shot to shit Chisora AGAIn for bs reasons

even without Fury's shenanigans, Usyk-Fury unification won't happen, because of the IBF putting that chump Hrgovic in the  way 

¨but he is mandatory doe!, Usyk needs to fight him¨

while at the same time the IBF allows Spence to avoid all his mandatories for years

Canelo was carrying the sport, but he lost and now he's injured and out of comission, and he'll be fighting a tune up for his comeback, it seems his body is breaking down too

Right now there is nothing worthy to follow and no boxers to follow as well

only interesting fight in the horizon is Plant-Benavidez

Sad to think that a Youtuber like Jake Paul is keeping the sport alive.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2022)

Yeah I’m not sure what the hell happened.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Schneider (Dec 11, 2022)

anyone caught pacman vs dk yoo


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2022)

I saw Ryan Garcia’s brother lost. That sucks.


----------



## Takahashi (Dec 12, 2022)

Sandor Martin got screwed over by the ref and one judge in particular.  Terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 12, 2022)

teo didn't look nor behave like a winner after the fight


----------



## Hauser (Dec 29, 2022)

It's almost New Year, so here are my boxing awards for a terrible 2022:

*-  The Cheat of the Year Award:*

Conor Benn. Biggest fight of his career and gets caught taking a substance that you have no business taking unless you're a roider or a pregnant woman 

*- The Gary Russell Jr Award for Inactivity:*

 Tie between part time boxers Jermall Charlo and Demetrius Andrade

*- The Lewis-Bowe Award for Best Fight that Never Happened:*

Spence vs Crawford. Months of negotiations led to Crawford-Avanesyan and Spence seemingly not fighting until summer 2023.

*- The Adrien Broner Award for Clown of the Year:*

Anthony Joshua for his post fight rant after losing to Usyk 

*- The Michael Grant Award for Exposed Hypejob of the Year*

44-0, undefeated Gilberto Ramirez getting clowned by Bivol
*
- The Andrew Golota Award for Quit of the Year:*

Zach Parker bitching his way out of his fight against John Ryder in the 4th round; despite the fact there was a lucrative Canelo fight on the table for the winner

*- The Mayweather-Berto Award for Fight Nobody Asked for / Wanted to see: *

Tie between Fury-Chisora III and Crawfraud-Avanesyan
*
- The Duck of the Year Award: *

Jose Ramirez for shamelessly ducking Prograis
*
- The Great Fight that Won’t be Made Because Promoters are Dicks Award.*

Bob Arum for cockblocking the Beterbiev-Bivol fight once again
*
*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2022)

Following the shitshow with Tank atm.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2022)

Is that a new one?


----------

